# Gear testing



## NoGutsNoGlory

Drug testing service in Wales

http://www.wedinos.org/

Send your gear in and they will test it for you.

Could be the end of **** UGL's.....

http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Just going through the samples page by page.

Signature pharma test cyp 250mg - actually test enth

Sample W000201


----------



## GolfDelta

Saw this on another forum!Loads of winny being sold as var.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

GolfDelta said:


> Saw this on another forum!Loads of winny being sold as var.


Yep 

Anybody recognise these tabs










Sold as anavar 10mg but contain winny.

Sample W000139


----------



## infernal0988

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Just going through the samples page by page.
> 
> Signature pharma test cyp 250mg - actually test enth
> 
> Sample W000201


Jesus i never knew it was THAT BAD thats horrid !


----------



## m575

Good for spotting wrong ingredients. No good for doses though


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

infernal0988 said:


> Jesus i never knew it was THAT BAD thats horrid !


But nice to know what your actually using though isn't it.


----------



## GolfDelta

Fvck me a T5 with main ingredient as cocaine!Need to get those lol!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Agree. Could be underdosed to hell.


----------



## GolfDelta

Don't think i'll be purchasing any Delta labs gear.......boldenone sold as deca.


----------



## adam28

This would make a good sticky, send off gear for testing and name and shame the poor labs... and thumbs up for the good.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

"No active component identified" :whistling:


----------



## shadow4509

Any d-hacks var found in there? Bit of a pain to trawl through on my phone at the min


----------



## infernal0988

I MEAN WOW WHAT A WAKEUP CALL even the BD.EU anavar had no active ingredient ! Delta pharma Test had major finds of masteron etc !


----------



## infernal0988

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> "No active component identified" :whistling:


Jesus H christ.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

infernal0988 said:


> I MEAN WOW WHAT A WAKEUP CALL even the BD.EU anavar had no active ingredient ! Delta pharma Test had major finds of masteron etc !


Why the sarcasm?


----------



## infernal0988

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Why the sarcasm?


No i am dead serious this was a major wakeup call DEAD serious :crying:


----------



## synthasize

Sample 000026192

Page 10

Pro chem sust - contains tren apparently


----------



## infernal0988

Makes me just want to brew my own tbh i hope WildCat doesnt get any bad ones.


----------



## smity220385

lol on the first page some testosterone enathate that contains tren e and tren a along with test e as it's main ingredient lol. That most be why some people feel certain test working lol


----------



## infernal0988

smity220385 said:


> lol on the first page some testosterone enathate that contains tren e and tren a along with test e as it's main ingredient lol. That most be why some people feel certain test working lol


Imagine this answers so damn much like why some people all of a sudden get night sweats on test or even deca. This is some scary stuff to say the least.


----------



## TELBOR

Top one.... Pharma test, oh no it isn't!

:lol:


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 145346
> 
> 
> Top one.... Pharma test, oh no it isn't!
> 
> :lol:


Fuuuuuuccckkkk mmeeeeee thats a bargain ! LOL !


----------



## shadow4509

Sorry guys I don't believe any of this!

I may create a similar site and you can all send me your gear, crack, coke, pills etc. I will take a pic next to a ruler and write a really undescriptive line about each item.

All for free of course


----------



## sadman

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> "No active component identified" :whistling:


thanx m8 now i know i got to packs of nothing!!! :death:


----------



## varman

weird how bd.eu var gets so many great reviews on here from experienced guys and now this!

mind=blown


----------



## Echo

Do you get back what you send?


----------



## infernal0988

sadman said:


> thanx m8 now i know i got to packs of nothing!!! :death:


Depends i guess if you get those made in europe or those in china.


----------



## infernal0988

varman said:


> weird how bd.eu var gets so many great reviews on here from experienced guys and now this!
> 
> mind=blown


Got i cant believe i am doing this but here hav a rep for that one.


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> Fuuuuuuccckkkk mmeeeeee thats a bargain ! LOL !


Some good ones, one has tren hex in it :lol:


----------



## sadman

infernal0988 said:


> Depends i guess if you get those made in europe or those in china.


i thought all bd eu products made in china?


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> Some good ones, one has tren hex in it :lol:


So get this people might be on a tren cycle doing tren with more tren :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

sadman said:


> i thought all bd eu products made in china?


Dont think so i will ask my mate i think it says something els on his Dbol packaging.


----------



## sadman

R0BLET said:


> Some good ones, one has tren hex in it :lol:


yeah the most obvious!!


----------



## sadman

infernal0988 said:


> Dont think so i will ask my mate i think it says something els on his Dbol packaging.


yeah you do that m8!!!**** now even if it does have real anavar in it i would probably have the adverse placebo effect !!


----------



## infernal0988

sadman said:


> yeah you do that m8!!!**** now even if it does have real anavar in it i would probably have the adverse placebo effect !!


Well pretty hard to fight a anabolic compound if its there why dont you send YOU batch in a tab or two to test it ? Make sure ?


----------



## Dezw

Delta looking very bad, not one bottle has the items as specified on the label.


----------



## synthasize

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 145346
> 
> 
> Top one.... Pharma test, oh no it isn't!
> 
> :lol:


Only 6% battery mate, I'd get that charger out


----------



## Donnie Brasco

It wont be long before the government stop this for anabolic's steroids as could cause more harm than good, as for cross contamination across 3 of the labs with oils it would be contamination of raws(supplier issue china/eu ect) or even the machine with old oil in from previous batch, delta bold could be simple labeling issue as deca and bold have same colour lids and no cross contamination of ingredients say that was a good result! , as t400 contain x2 test's enan/cyp good that it contained something , alpha coming back with good result containing ingredients listed,


----------



## varman

on the plus side pro chem are selling tren a which is actually tren a!


----------



## sadman

infernal0988 said:


> Well pretty hard to fight a anabolic compound if its there why dont you send YOU batch in a tab or two to test it ? Make sure ?


any idea what would be the cost of acheck??


----------



## infernal0988

Dezw said:


> Delta looking very bad, not one bottle has the items as specified on the label.


Wont be touching that sh!t Wonder if i want to go to Bergen city & test my WildCat there.


----------



## Dezw

I've always said all UGLs run the risk of cross contamination due to most likely using the same equipment for multiple batches.

Unless the equipment is competely cleaned then contamination of some kind can occur.

Think I might fire a few samples down there, be very interested in the results of some things.


----------



## sadman

infernal0988 said:


> Well pretty hard to fight a anabolic compound if its there why dont you send YOU batch in a tab or two to test it ? Make sure ?


any idea what would be the cost of a sample check?


----------



## infernal0988

sadman said:


> any idea what would be the cost of acheck??


Check the website they posted i am sure you can contact them


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

sadman said:


> any idea what would be the cost of a sample check?


Free


----------



## Dezw

infernal0988 said:


> Wont be touching that sh!t Wonder if i want to go to Bergen city & test my WildCat there.


I would get anything I planned to use tested, be good to know what you are taking.

Shame it doesn't show dosages, as labs that maybe don't do so well on cross contamination would hopefully have at least done something correct.

Also means we don't see just how much cross contaminaton there is, could be tiny or could be loads, any is not good though.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

varman said:


> on the plus side pro chem are selling tren a which is actually tren a!


They where!


----------



## infernal0988

Dezw said:


> I would get anything I planned to use tested, be good to know what you are taking.
> 
> Shame it doesn't show dosages, as labs that maybe don't do so well on cross contamination would hopefully have at least done something correct.
> 
> Also means we don't see just how much cross contaminaton there is, could be tiny or could be loads, any is not good though.


 Well I THINK we should make a sticky & put up official lab results each time someone gets some gear tested. That way we know & we can just come here & check whats the safest UGL to use. What do you say @Pscarb?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 145346
> 
> 
> Top one.... Pharma test, oh no it isn't!
> 
> :lol:












That one is pretty shocking - a sealed amp (to avoid anyone fvcking about) of "pharma" test coming back as tren.


----------



## 39005

without telling the mg/ml its pretty useless.


----------



## shadow4509

I'm seriously confused as to why everyone is taking this is gospel? Is it only me that smells a rat?

NOTHING in this world is free, especially a service like this!


----------



## infernal0988

shadow4509 said:


> I'm seriously confused as to why everyone is taking this is gospel? Is it only me that smells a rat?
> 
> NOTHING in this world is free, especially a service like this!


You think the site might be working for paying parties ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

infernal0988 said:


> Well I THINK we should make a sticky & put up official lab results each time someone gets some gear tested. That way we know & we can just come here & check whats the safest UGL to use. What do you say @Pscarb?


I wouldn't go that far - as a personal tool it's great. But it's open to abuse.

Take one empty vial of lab x's test enanthate. Squirt in 2ml of masteron. Send it off. Brand x is now crap.


----------



## adam28

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I wouldn't go that far - as a personal tool it's great. But it's open to abuse.
> 
> Take one empty vial of lab x's test enanthate. Squirt in 2ml of masteron. Send it off. Brand x is now crap.


good point

i hope thats what was done with the bd eu lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

shadow4509 said:


> I'm seriously confused as to why everyone is taking this is gospel? Is it only me that smells a rat?
> 
> NOTHING in this world is free, especially a service like this!


It's funded by the Welsh government :lol:

Originally to test what's really in those packs of "legal highs"

It has come in for a fair bit of flack to be fair:

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/457301/Calling-all-coke-dealers-Welsh-government-will-test-your-Class-A-drugs-for-FREE


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

infernal0988 said:


> You think the site might be working for paying parties ?


No


----------



## GolfDelta

shadow4509 said:


> I'm seriously confused as to why everyone is taking this is gospel? Is it only me that smells a rat?
> 
> NOTHING in this world is free, especially a service like this!


http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/25951290


----------



## infernal0988

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I wouldn't go that far - as a personal tool it's great. But it's open to abuse.
> 
> Take one empty vial of lab x's test enanthate. Squirt in 2ml of masteron. Send it off. Brand x is now crap.


Mmmm got a point but if you cant even be safe with amps ? My god its very worrying but saying that i can pretty much tell whats what when i use it now though.


----------



## shadow4509

infernal0988 said:


> You think the site might be working for paying parties ?


It could be a number of things.

1. Free drugs

2. Lab bashing

3. Lab pushing

BD var has no active ingredient? So every person that says how amazing it is have actually been taking a pill containing nothing?


----------



## infernal0988

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No


Idk just a question worried about my gear now. But as stated only way forward is to use it & see.


----------



## infernal0988

shadow4509 said:


> It could be a number of things.
> 
> 1. Free drugs
> 
> 2. Lab bashing
> 
> 3. Lab pushing
> 
> BD var has no active ingredient? So every person that says how amazing it is have actually been taking a pill containing nothing?


Could just be idk maybe a third party faker ? Or some place actually TAKING the time to make fake gear for a quick profit ?


----------



## Dezw

shadow4509 said:


> It could be a number of things.
> 
> 1. Free drugs
> 
> 2. Lab bashing
> 
> 3. Lab pushing
> 
> BD var has no active ingredient? So every person that says how amazing it is have actually been taking a pill containing nothing?


Doesn't cover every batch every made, just this one tab, looks bad though.


----------



## Pictor

shadow4509 said:


> I'm seriously confused as to why everyone is taking this is gospel? Is it only me that smells a rat?
> 
> NOTHING in this world is free, especially a service like this!


If it's the same site I'm thinking of, then where I get my bloods done (ran by NHS) uses that site, it's apparently for research 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/252847-steroid-testing.html

I didn't name the site my theard but I've got the site details at home, I'm currently in work on nights! Anyway I'll check if it's the same site when I get home


----------



## GolfDelta

shadow4509 said:


> It could be a number of things.
> 
> 1. Free drugs
> 
> 2. Lab bashing
> 
> 3. Lab pushing
> 
> BD var has no active ingredient? So every person that says how amazing it is have actually been taking a pill containing nothing?


It's set up by the Welsh govenment if you clicked either of the links posted.


----------



## 39005

...as i said before without telling you the purity /mg per ml or mcg per mg etc its ****ing usless , send in coke get back yes it tests positive for coke and lidocaine (if it doesnt tell you its 10% coke and 90% lidocaine its a useless piece of information)


----------



## shadow4509

infernal0988 said:


> Could just be idk maybe a third party faker ? Or some place actually TAKING the time to make fake gear for a quick profit ?


Yeah the system is definitely open to abuse that's for sure.

I'll be posting out 1x dhacks var pill to them, a bayer proviron and if they are lucky some testoviron and cidos. Although my bloods have come back throught the roof so I think I'm ok


----------



## GolfDelta

aqualung said:


> ...as i said before without telling you the purity /mg per ml or mcg per mg etc its ****ing usless , send in coke get back yes it tests positive for coke and lidocaine (if it doesnt tell you its 10% coke and 90% lidocaine its a useless piece of information)


Not really if it tells you a vial contains boldenone and zero nandrolone......and labelled as nandrolone.Not useless is it?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Big Ste said:


> If it's the same site I'm thinking of, then where I get my bloods done (ran by NHS) uses that site, it's apparently for research
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/252847-steroid-testing.html
> 
> I didn't name the site my theard but I've got the site details at home, I'm currently in work on nights! Anyway I'll check if it's the same site when I get home


Probably is mate


----------



## infernal0988

GolfDelta said:


> It's set up by the Welsh govenment if you clicked either of the links posted.


I am thinking we take our chances anyway but the anavar containing nothing could just be people faking BD.EU for a quick profit, i mean BD.EU is very popular believe it or not so highly likely.


----------



## infernal0988

GolfDelta said:


> Not really if it tells you a vial contains boldenone and zero nandrolone......and labelled as nandrolone.Not useless is it?


Imagine wanting deca & being major prone to hair loss taking masteron ?! I mean mother of ...


----------



## Dezw

aqualung said:


> ...as i said before without telling you the purity /mg per ml or mcg per mg etc its ****ing usless , send in coke get back yes it tests positive for coke and lidocaine (if it doesnt tell you its 10% coke and 90% lidocaine its a useless piece of information)


But it does tell you if it's a major or minor component which does help a bit.

Say it sayd cocaine as the major part and lido minor, then it's purer coke,

If it says mostly lidocaine then you know it's not veyr pure at all.

So with the gear, if you want tri tren, and a major part of it is test prop, then you know it's not good.

The Signature labs stuff had poor results also, althought I think most UG labs will have not so good results.

A wake up call for us all.


----------



## 39005

GolfDelta said:


> Not really if it tells you a vial contains boldenone and zero nandrolone......and labelled as nandrolone.Not useless is it?


how many ugl's do you think swap compounds? its the money they make on under dosing that makes it worth the while to them , the same as any other drug.

send in 50mg var tablet , yes it tests var , if they dont tell you its only 20mg instead of 50 you dont know you have been done.

around 95% of profits on any illegal drug comes from under dosing or cutting not swapping , it doesnt take long for people to realise the coke they bought is actually caffeine.... end of customer base.


----------



## Mingster

Dezw said:


> But it does tell you if it's a major or minor component which does help a bit.
> 
> Say it sayd cocaine as the major part and lido minor, then it's purer coke,
> 
> If it says mostly lidocaine then you know it's not veyr pure at all.
> 
> So with the gear, if you want tri tren, and a major part of it is test prop, then you know it's not good.
> 
> The Signature labs stuff had poor results also, althought I think most UG labs will have not so good results.
> 
> A wake up call for us all.


Only if they are actual products...As said anybody could inject something else into an vial or add duff tablets to a packet and send it in.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

aqualung said:


> how many ugl's do you think swap compounds? its the money they make on under dosing that makes it worth the while to them , the same as any other drug.
> 
> send in 50mg var tablet , yes it tests var , if they dont tell you its only 20mg instead of 50 you dont know you have been done.
> 
> around 95% of profits on any illegal drug comes from under dosing or cutting not swapping , it doesnt take long for people to realise the coke they bought is actually caffeine.... end of customer base.


But that's the point. People HAVE been sending in var, and it comes back as winny. Switching compounds does happen. Aburainian test e coming back as tren??


----------



## GolfDelta

aqualung said:


> how many ugl's do you think swap compounds? its the money they make on under dosing that makes it worth the while to them , the same as any other drug.
> 
> send in 50mg var tablet , yes it tests var , if they dont tell you its only 20mg instead of 50 you dont know you have been done.
> 
> around 95% of profits on any illegal drug comes from under dosing or cutting not swapping , it doesnt take long for people to realise the coke they bought is actually caffeine.... end of customer base.


A lot probably but you can't argue with the example I just gave,a vial containing boldenone and ZERO nandrolone,the compound labelled,how is it useless?What does it matter if you know how much mg/ml of boldenone there is,it doesn't matter because it should be deca lol.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Mingster said:


> Only if they are actual products...As said anybody could inject something else into an vial or add duff tablets to a packet and send it in.


Agree mate - but that amp of aburanian test has got me stumped. WTF?


----------



## Dezw

Mingster said:


> Only if they are actual products...As said anybody could inject something else into an vial or add duff tablets to a packet and send it in.


Now that's getting paranoid.

I'm going to send in a load of samples, but just for a laugh I will suck out all the contents of the vials and just fire random **** into it.


----------



## heavy123

tren sold as test

deca sold as bold

??

tren is a lot more expensive than any test and deca is more expensive then bold .

makes no sense for these labs to put a higher priced compound in a lower priced vial.


----------



## Mingster

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Agree mate - but that amp of aburanian test has got me stumped. WTF?


Yes, but that looks totally fake to me anyway...


----------



## 39005

GolfDelta said:


> A lot probably but you can't argue with the example I just gave,a vial containing boldenone and ZERO nandrolone,the compound labelled,how is it useless?What does it matter if you know how much mg/ml of boldenone there is,it doesn't matter because it should be deca lol.


true, tho you do know you have boldenone and not deca - again just not how much  , you need to know the compound and the dosage -one without the other is pretty pointless -which is the point im trying to make.

your var may be winny but if you dont know how much winny per tab the info is useless.


----------



## Mingster

Dezw said:


> Now that's getting paranoid.
> 
> I'm going to send in a load of samples, but just for a laugh I will suck out all the contents of the vials and just fire random **** into it.


Well you would if you wanted to discredit a rival...


----------



## heavy123

Dezw said:


> Now that's getting paranoid.
> 
> I'm going to send in a load of samples, but just for a laugh I will suck out all the contents of the vials and just fire random **** into it.


That wont do the lab names any good will it ?

you will a pro chem lab vial with plain oil and there name is ****ed , i know they don,t exist anymore but using there name as an example


----------



## GolfDelta

aqualung said:


> true, tho you do know you have boldenone and not deca - again just not how much  , you need to know the compound and the dosage -one without the other is pretty pointless.


I'm not sure if you are stupid and serious or on the wind up.I buy a vial labelled as deca,I want it to contain deca,if I find out it's boldenone,I don't give a fvck what the dosage is because it isn't what I want!


----------



## heavy123

aqualung said:


> true, tho you do know you have boldenone and not deca - again just not how much  , you need to know the compound and the dosage -one without the other is pretty pointless -which is the point im trying to make.
> 
> your var may be winny but if you dont know how much winny per tab the info is useless.


Its not useless is it .

its told the user that its winny not var don,t matter about the mg


----------



## adam28

send some hgh in....


----------



## 39005

GolfDelta said:


> I'm not sure if you are stupid and serious or on the wind up.I buy a vial labelled as deca,I want it to contain deca,if I find out it's boldenone,I don't give a fvck what the dosage is because it isn't what I want!


to be honest im thinking the same about you , you are buying from a UGL - it could contain cats **** and theres ****all you can do about it, it not like they have any quality control.

theres also the point its government run - you could send in excellent quality 100mg/ml prop and they could tell you its **** , bang one source taken out if you believe what they say and spread the word around, i dont know if you know this but governments the world over have been fighting a 'war' on drugs for about 50 yrs - this is one hell of a good way to discredit sources.


----------



## Leetflex

aqualung said:


> to be honest im thinking the same about you , you are buying from a UGL - it could contain cats **** and theres ****all you can do about it, it not like they have any quality control.
> 
> theres also the point its government run - you could send in excellent quality 100mg/ml prop and they could tell you its **** , bang one source taken out if you believe what they say and spread the word around, i dont know if you know this but governments the world over have been fighting a 'war' on drugs for about 50 yrs - this is one hell of a good way to discredit sources.


But they are also crediting labs most the time because most of the stuff is coming back correct. You think they are in on it with UG labs for payment to trash others?? lol.


----------



## 39005

Leetflex said:


> Then they are also crediting labs most the time because most of the stuff is coming back correct. You think they are in on it with UG labs for payment to trash others?? lol.


...... you have lost me there , re read my post.


----------



## 39005

ok i'll try and make it clearer , it open to abuse to discredit other labs, its government run (they are trying to get drugs off the street)

and back to the main point im trying to make , yes i understand people want what they have ordered, but.... you are buying from a UGL with no quality control -what do you do if you send something in and its wrong? keep sending in samples? , you will soon but out of pocket on samples sent in and you never know if the UGL will change anything-no quality control.

if you send in var and it tests for winny , ok bad luck - but if you know how much winny it contains you can still use the 500 tabs you bought , if you dont know you cant do ****all with them as you dont know whether to take 1 or a handful.


----------



## sneeky_dave

Remember this is open to EVERYTHING, all manner of compounds can now be tested for free!! just pretend you thought it was a drug etc and they will tell you exactly what it is. Im talking outside the AAS world.Use your imagination. I will be sending in some interesting samples, see where I stand.


----------



## HDU

wow a preworkout found to have coke in? Lol


----------



## britbull

Seems flawed from the outset.Maybe just created to stoke media fires!

Better options within the EU offer the best/quickest testing service these days IMHO


----------



## Dogbolt

britbull said:


> Seems flawed from the outset.Maybe just created to stoke media fires!
> 
> Better options within the EU offer the best/quickest testing service these days IMHO


Where's that?


----------



## capo

Both ROHM tabs came out good ,Anavar and PCT Caps both as they should be, a few shockers there lol


----------



## B.I.G

It's a good idea. I can't see how doses matter when getting the wrong product. If I buy test e and get deca, I don't care if there's 10mg of deca or 500mg of deca. I didn't want deca at all..

It's a good service to test if the product you have, is what it says it is.. Forget doses.


----------



## sneeky_dave

HDU said:


> wow a preworkout found to have coke in? Lol


That's clearly a gelatine, home-made cap. Its got coke and legal highs in it......


----------



## Delhi

This sort of thing should be promoted, why anyone would see this as a negative is beyond me. At the very least it will make the dodgy labs think twice before they try and pawn off tri tren thats really deca or worse.

I do find it interesting that the labs I have trusted all came back as good (rohm, alpha, PC) and the labs I have raised concerns about have lived up to my expectations, red star, signature, delta...hmm as I said before a good source is key.


----------



## run

Love to see some BSI geartested. In particular there TNT 600 had 1 vial which great and then I've had to chuck the last lot as was bunk


----------



## Carbon-12

funny how most of the samples tested were cocaine etc, dealers checking their stock :lol:


----------



## big

I wonder if they'd test peptides...


----------



## digitalis

Bacofoil, come get your Bacofoil!

Are there some people on here genuinely deluded enough to think this is some black ops govt. agency created to wage psycholgogical war on steroid producers!? **** me! Just admit to yourselves that a decent % of the UGL's *knowingly *sell products that are at the very least tainted and at worst completely different to as described. They're called UNDERGROUND labs for a reason you know...

They ain't all manned by Walter White-esque perfectionist boffins. And that's not even touching on the pro fakers....

Your hairline, temperament, endocrine system and mirror reflection came way wayyyyy down the pecking order to profits.

Would be interesting to see a few PCT chem samples. Making me wonder about peps now as well...


----------



## GolfDelta

digitalis said:


> View attachment 145365
> View attachment 145366
> 
> 
> Bacofoil, come get your Bacofoil!
> 
> Are there some people on here genuinely deluded enough to think this is some black ops govt. agency created to wage psycholgogical war on steroid producers!? **** me! Just admit to yourselves that a decent % of the UGL's *knowingly *sell products that are at the very least tainted and at worst completely different to as described. They're called UNDERGROUND labs for a reason you know...
> 
> They ain't all manned by Walter White-esque perfectionist boffins. And that's not even touching on the pro fakers....
> 
> Your hairline, temperament, endocrine system and mirror reflection came way wayyyyy down the pecking order to profits.
> 
> Would be interesting to see a few PCT chem samples. Making me wonder about peps now as well...


There is a UGL PCT all in one tab tested,advertised as containing Nolva 20mg,Clomid 50mg,Proviron 25mg and PT141.Did contain Nolva,Clomid and Proviron but not PT141..............Cialis instead lol.Only one,very well known and highly rated lab sells tabs in those ratios.


----------



## latblaster

If someone knows for sure that they have a product that is what it says, then send it in for analysis.

Y'know if someone does homebrew, then they can be sure of their product.


----------



## 39005

digitalis said:


> View attachment 145365
> View attachment 145366
> 
> 
> Bacofoil, come get your Bacofoil!
> 
> Are there some people on here genuinely deluded enough to think this is some black ops govt. agency created to wage psycholgogical war on steroid producers!? **** me! Just admit to yourselves that a decent % of the UGL's *knowingly *sell products that are at the very least tainted and at worst completely different to as described. They're called UNDERGROUND labs for a reason you know...
> 
> They ain't all manned by Walter White-esque perfectionist boffins. And that's not even touching on the pro fakers....
> 
> Your hairline, temperament, endocrine system and mirror reflection came way wayyyyy down the pecking order to profits.
> 
> Would be interesting to see a few PCT chem samples. Making me wonder about peps now as well...


.......at least someone else seems to get what the word UGL means


----------



## MRENIGMA

Awesome idea, I'll be sending some **** off to be tested and posting results in fake gear thread


----------



## Donnie Brasco

aqualung said:


> .......at least someone else seems to get what the word UGL means


Exactly delta deca came back as bold could be a simple labelling issue as both same coloured lid, there is far worse ug labs out there where i would love to see results, abit of cross contamination is expected but total bunk if a different issue, and we don't know the mg results, or mg of contamination so I suppose we have to live with this bit of human error!!


----------



## don1

topdog said:


> Exactly delta deca came back as bold could be a simple labelling issue as both same coloured lid, there is far worse ug labs out there where i would love to see results, abit of cross contamination is expected but total bunk if a different issue, and we don't know the mg results, or mg of contamination so I suppose we have to live with this bit of human error!!


id rather question the lab testing, does anyone know how their doing these tests. as i find it hard to believe someone would send in test E and it comes back as tren, and if they where doing it correctly they would be able to give mg/ml etc etc


----------



## sneeky_dave

Carbon-12 said:


> funny how most of the samples tested were cocaine etc, dealers checking their stock :lol:


This is my point, send them basically ANY compound saying "it did nothing" and they will give you a major and minor contents list. Judging by the fact they pin pointed 2-5-dimethoxy-ethlyamphetamine it is a pretty accurate and specific test.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

latblaster said:


> If someone knows for sure that they have a product that is what it says, then send it in for analysis.
> 
> *Y'know if someone does homebrew, then they can be sure of their product.*


Only if they have some way of testing their raw materials, which would seem unlikely for most home brewers.


----------



## Carbon-12

sneeky_dave said:


> This is my point, send them basically ANY compound saying "it did nothing" and they will give you a major and minor contents list. Judging by the fact they pin pointed 2-5-dimethoxy-ethlyamphetamine it is a pretty accurate and specific test.


Noticed that as well, I'm more than sure they are using mass spectroscopy to find out the mass and charge of the samples once ionised and have broken into smaller fragments and thus name the substances present which is a very accurate test. Was thinking if sending them different compounds, probably some medication etc saying I don't know what it is and see if they get it right just to check legitimise.


----------



## m575

Alpha tren h actually bein tren h is nice To know


----------



## Donnie Brasco

I think if they posted purity and mg levels this would be open for a higher level of abuse wedinos is about "harm reduction" giving the public a chance to test there recreational drugs and by showing its contents , wasn't intended for anabolic steroids although steroids in wales is big!


----------



## Chelsea

Very interesting, the thing that strikes me is the Pharma Test that turned out to be Tren, surely we all know Tren has a yellowy colour to it and it is far more expensive than Test so why would you find Tren in there?

Has anyone sent anything off yet?


----------



## sadman

any ideas about the usual price in another lab for testing would be??


----------



## cudsyaj

I'm very tempted to send a small sample of my whole drawer off for testing.

Neuro Pharma Test 400

BURR Labs Test 400

Blue Heart DBol

Proviron - PC

Tamoxifen - ADC

Clomid - ADC


----------



## sneeky_dave

sadman said:


> any ideas about the usual price in another lab for testing would be??


£150 + Vat I was quoted


----------



## Mingster

cudsyaj said:


> I'm very tempted to send a small sample of my whole drawer off for testing.
> 
> Neuro Pharma Test 400
> 
> BURR Labs Test 400
> 
> Blue Heart DBol
> 
> Proviron - PC
> 
> Tamoxifen - ADC
> 
> Clomid - ADC


It's a great resource for send your own stuff in for personal verification.

Not so good if you take the results of someone else's sample as indicative of the quality of a brand as a whole.


----------



## sadman

infernal0988 said:


> Imagine wanting deca & being major prone to hair loss taking masteron ?! I mean mother of ...


or runing a suposed 25mg var that contains superdrol for 8 wks!!


----------



## sadman

sneeky_dave said:


> £150 + Vat I was quoted


damn thanx bro!!


----------



## cudsyaj

Mingster said:


> It's a great resource for send your own stuff in for personal verification.
> 
> Not so good if you take the results of someone else's sample as indicative of the quality of a brand as a whole.


I was thinking of taking 0.5ml and putting in a sterile vial for my own personal peace of mind


----------



## Mingster

cudsyaj said:


> I was thinking of taking 0.5ml and putting in a sterile vial for my own personal peace of mind


Good plan. Much better than seeing, say, a bottle of Burr400 on their list tested as no active ingredient and assuming all Burr400 is rubbish.


----------



## cudsyaj

Mingster said:


> Good plan. Much better than seeing, say, a bottle of Burr400 on their list tested as no active ingredient and assuming all Burr400 is rubbish.


Definitely!

If it's my choice to research a compound, plan a cycle, work carefully to PCT to a full recovery... I want to know for sure I'm taking the right stuff at the right time


----------



## Guest

Chelsea said:


> Very interesting, the thing that strikes me is the Pharma Test that turned out to be Tren, surely we all know Tren has a yellowy colour to it and it is far more expensive than Test so why would you find Tren in there?
> 
> Has anyone sent anything off yet?


This ^^^ I stopped reading this crap after that. What pharma test in a million years is going to have tren in it.

What cheeky little faker is going to put tren in it also.

Albeit the idea is a brilliant one and I commend any professional trusted body doing it.

This sounds like a few welsh undergrads with a bit of princes trust money cross contaminating everything in there wake!


----------



## sneeky_dave

Spawn of Haney said:


> This ^^^ I stopped reading this crap after that. What pharma test in a million years is going to have tren in it.
> 
> What cheeky little faker is going to put tren in it also.
> 
> Albeit the idea is a brilliant one and I commend any professional trusted body doing it.
> 
> This sounds like a few welsh undergrads with a bit of princes trust money cross contaminating everything in there wake!


As suggested, send in a tab of pharma medicine/or a compound non AAS you 100% know what it is....summit from your bathroom cupboard, send it in saying you bought it as ecstasy and it did nothing, review their results. Hey presto.

Also if these results where from cross-contamination then there would be clear results showing as they do major and minor content.


----------



## Leetflex

topdog said:


> I think if they posted purity and mg levels this would be open for a higher level of abuse wedinos is about "harm reduction" giving the public a chance to test there recreational drugs and by showing its contents , wasn't intended for anabolic steroids although steroids in wales is big!


It is intended for steroids. On the form there are two boxes for your reason why you are taking it. Either mind altering/psychoactive or performance /image enhancement.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Spawn of Haney said:


> This ^^^ I stopped reading this crap after that. What pharma test in a million years is going to have tren in it.
> 
> What cheeky little faker is going to put tren in it also.
> 
> Albeit the idea is a brilliant one and I commend any professional trusted body doing it.
> 
> This sounds like a few welsh undergrads with a bit of princes trust money cross contaminating everything in there wake!


http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/25959722


----------



## Guest

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/25959722


Yeah read it mate, I don't believe everything i read in the news.

Might sent a letro and caber tab in for $hits and giggles.

If I sort there gyno out though I want some credit lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yeah read it mate, I don't believe everything i read in the news.
> 
> Might sent a letro and caber tab in for $hits and giggles.
> 
> If I sort there gyno out though I want some credit lol.


Imagine this was all a massive cover up and some people just wanted some free gear......with the amount that must have been sent over they could plan a right old cycle and know exactly whats in it :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yeah read it mate, I don't believe everything i read in the news.
> 
> Might sent a letro and caber tab in for $hits and giggles.
> 
> If I sort there gyno out though I want some credit lol.


It's a video bud. Show's how and where the test are done.


----------



## funkdocta

Spawn of Haney said:


> This ^^^ I stopped reading this crap after that. What pharma test in a million years is going to have tren in it.
> 
> What cheeky little faker is going to put tren in it also.
> 
> Albeit the idea is a brilliant one and I commend any professional trusted body doing it.
> 
> This sounds like a few welsh undergrads with a bit of princes trust money cross contaminating everything in there wake!


I was thinking this as well. BUT also thought how much would 50mg raw tren cost compared to 250mg raw test?? Just because it has tren in it doesn't mean there is much of it at all.

I like the testing idea but unless you are just sending your own stuff in and you know you haven't messed with it, it is too open to labs abusing it to shaft the competition.


----------



## Guest

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> It's a video bud. Show's how and where the test are done.


Is it, will fire up the laptop as it won't play on my phone.

I am a very skeptical person as you may of noticed lol.

If alls straight up then all I'll say is Alpha pharma Parabolin is actually tren hex wahooo (does a little dance)


----------



## Bora

wow :blink:

bet these guys have an amazing christmas party :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Spawn of Haney said:


> Is it, will fire up the laptop as it won't play on my phone.
> 
> I am a very skeptical person as you may of noticed lol.
> 
> If alls straight up then all I'll say is Alpha pharma Parabolin is actually tren hex wahooo (does a little dance)


Honestly, I'm as skeptical as anyone mate. But it does look a useful tool for us dirty roiders.

Don't agree with using it to randomly test labs and put the results online. That'll just lead to lab wars and lab pushing. But for testing your own stuff, and making your own decisions about a lab, rather than trusting the opinion of faceless people on a forum I think it's good.


----------



## shadow4509

Well I've printed my forms off and will be sending them:

Dhacks var

Prov

Should I label them as what they are supposed to be or leave blank for them to tell me? What's the general opinion?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

I'd label them - but shouldn't make any difference really.


----------



## don1

shadow4509 said:


> Well I've printed my forms off and will be sending them:
> 
> Dhacks var
> 
> Prov
> 
> Should I label them as what they are supposed to be or leave blank for them to tell me? What's the general opinion?


leave them blank. they will should be able to tell you what they are


----------



## Love2DL

**** signature.

It will be good to see what labs are actually putting Tbol and var in the tabs rather than winny.


----------



## Love2DL

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'd label them - but shouldn't make any difference really.


Yeah label them so others can see what they were being sold as, lab name would be great too.


----------



## shadow4509

don1 said:


> leave them blank. they will should be able to tell you what they are


Yeah I think I agree with this method. I now have 2 reference numbers but I won't post them until they are live on the site.

I will take pics of the samples I send along with registration form.

I am tempted to send in a cido and a testoviron but I just can't bring myself to do it


----------



## shadow4509

Love2DL said:


> Yeah label them so others can see what they were being sold as, lab name would be great too.


Well the Prov is bayer which is pharma. Although I noticed there is some pharma prov on there which is saying fake.

Also d-hacks orals have d-hacks stamped on them


----------



## GolfDelta

I'll be sending in some Infiniti T400 and Dhacks ultraburn,cialis and T5+ just for interests sake.


----------



## TheOne1983

shocking aint it, signature mays well jus put blank labels on all their vials so you can guess whats in it


----------



## shadow4509

I have included a cheeky, yet polite, letter asking them to disclose dosage of the d-hacks var


----------



## don1

shadow4509 said:


> I have included a cheeky, yet polite, letter asking them to disclose dosage of the d-hacks var


If they are testing correctly they will know this but probably wont give you all the extra info as that will cost them and more than likely why they are doing it free as their not going that deep, at a guess


----------



## 1manarmy

labelled deca....no deca in the vial all tren. that crap worries me


----------



## Love2DL

shadow4509 said:


> Yeah I think I agree with this method. I now have 2 reference numbers but I won't post them until they are live on the site.
> 
> I will take pics of the samples I send along with registration form.
> 
> I am tempted to send in a cido and a testoviron but I just can't bring myself to do it


Why not just label it properly?

Send in a ml or less they don't need much to test.


----------



## infernal0988

1manarmy said:


> labelled deca....no deca in the vial all tren. that crap worries me


people like DAMN THIS DECA IS STRONG !


----------



## shadow4509

don1 said:


> If they are testing correctly they will know this but probably wont give you all the extra info as that will cost them and more than likely why they are doing it free as their not going that deep, at a guess


Agreed, but if you don't ask you don't get


----------



## shadow4509

Love2DL said:


> Why not just label it properly?
> 
> Send in a ml or less they don't need much to test.


I'd feel happier not telling them what it is and them telling me.


----------



## ashmo

As a free basic service you can't go wrong, but lets see how long it lasts.


----------



## Geonix

Good thread but still common sense goes.. majority of good UGLs their are different distribution plants which the quality varies and obivously copy UGLs.

QUOTE: on the prochem tren ace, theirs an old champ in my gym who SWEARS by prochem tren a, but nothing else lol! (hes bit of a nutter when training ha!)


----------



## Sustanation

Have Med Tech been tested yet, based on the amount of stuff they produce it would be good to see if what they say on the tin is actually in it.

Also with regards to the rohm PCT tabs that had ciails in instead of pt141... That explains my erections I had post taking them last year.


----------



## mrwright

My wonder is how many people have sent in a full bag of coke etc?!

Hmm i wonder if this is really coke i know ill send 100+ quids worth to be tested rather than a tiny amount!

Looks like my zion labs dbol on that first page coming up and winny!


----------



## adam28

We need a sticky where users post results of the gear they have had tested. This will benefit us all in the long run.


----------



## elliot1989

Could someone make a sticky for this?


----------



## Suprakill4

adam28 said:


> We need a sticky where users post results of the gear they have had tested. This will benefit us all in the long run.


It won't. It will cause people the fcuk around and create intentional lab bashing/pushing. I could easily go and get a vial of test that's empty, squirt a ml of deca in it and send it off if I had reason to bash a lab. I dont, but I imagine many MANY on here do.


----------



## adam28

Suprakill4 said:


> It won't. It will cause people the fcuk around and create intentional lab bashing/pushing. I could easily go and get a vial of test that's empty, squirt a ml of deca in it and send it off if I had reason to bash a lab. I dont, but I imagine many MANY on here do.


So you think just test our own gear so we know for sure for our own benefit?


----------



## funkdocta

Suprakill4 said:


> It won't. It will cause people the fcuk around and create intentional lab bashing/pushing. I could easily go and get a vial of test that's empty, squirt a ml of deca in it and send it off if I had reason to bash a lab. I dont, but I imagine many MANY on here do.


This is why you can only really trust your own submissions or submissions from people you trust. Otherwise it is very open to abuse. Still it's a good tool to have and may stop the labs that do take the **** stop taking the ****. I bet it's a lot more than people realise. I read somewhere there was uproar in the US when a load of their UGLs got tested.

I'm gonna send a few things in from orbis, fuerza and the banned lab beginning with k that no longer exists.


----------



## Suprakill4

adam28 said:


> So you think just test our own gear so we know for sure for our own benefit?


Exactly this and it's what I will be doing. Just wish a free one would come around that check doses too.


----------



## Suprakill4

funkdocta said:


> This is why you can only really trust your own submissions or submissions from people you trust. Otherwise it is very open to abuse. Still it's a good tool to have and may stop the labs that do take the **** stop taking the ****. I bet it's a lot more than people realise. I read somewhere there was uproar in the US when a load of their UGLs got tested.
> 
> I'm gonna send a few things in from orbis, fuerza and the banned lab beginning with k that no longer exists.


Agree with this. It's good for labs that have a specific shaped/coloured/stamped tab for their oral range to see if it is what it's meant to be. From reading, it seems a lot are taking winny instead of var. This will be great when I use var as I can submit one and check first. If not then you return it and get a refund if it's just expensive winny.


----------



## adam28

Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly this and it's what I will be doing. Just wish a free one would come around that check doses too.


If you post your results mate i would trust what you say. To a certain extent their are members we can trust with the results that they post, and the others we can take as gospel etc..


----------



## Suprakill4

adam28 said:


> If you post your results mate i would trust what you say. To a certain extent their are members we can trust with the results that they post, and the others we can take as gospel etc..


I wouldn't trust a word anyone says on here about the results to be honest. Always has and always will be loads of lab pushing on here.


----------



## Bluemoon9

Suprakill4 said:


> I wouldn't trust a word anyone says on here about the results to be honest. Always has and always will be loads of lab pushing on here.


x2


----------



## infernal0988

Suprakill4 said:


> I wouldn't trust a word anyone says on here about the results to be honest. Always has and always will be loads of lab pushing on here.


As with every site i suppose :/


----------



## Bluemoon9

d-hacks lab sent there own var and t5 in today. as even him is unsure if or how good the ephedrine powder is 

why is ephedrine powder or even tabs so dam hard to get!!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Bluemoon9 said:


> d-hacks lab sent there own var and t5 in today. as even him is unsure if or how good the ephedrine powder is
> 
> why is ephedrine powder or even tabs so dam hard to get!!!


Because it's a pre-cursor to crystal meth. If you have eph then crystal meth is p1ss-easy to make.


----------



## jonyhunter

Tren sold as masteron. For **** sake.


----------



## adam28

Bluemoon9 said:


> d-hacks lab sent there own var and t5 in today. as even him is unsure if or how good the ephedrine powder is
> 
> why is ephedrine powder or even tabs so dam hard to get!!!


labs sending their own gear in is abit suspicious to me lol


----------



## adam28

better get sending some dnp in, hope it aint got amphetamine in it lol


----------



## shadow4509

Well I messaged Dhacks and said I was getting mine tested and if there was a problem with me posting the results - not a problem. I like that confidence if I'm honest.


----------



## 39005

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Because it's a pre-cursor to crystal meth. If you have eph then crystal meth is p1ss-easy to make.


actually its not that **** easy , you have been watching too many episodes of breaking bad


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

aqualung said:


> actually its not that **** easy , you have been watching too many episodes of breaking bad


Seriously, so easy.

Only need the right chems (iodine, hydroiodic acid and red phosphorus)

And no, i've never watched breaking bad


----------



## Sams

I sent a vial of wildcat t500 in and it came back as heroin


----------



## adam28

i sent in wildcat and come back as a wilddog


----------



## TheOne1983

I sent my saliva in and it came back as spunk


----------



## adam28

sucking to much cock m8 lol


----------



## JackMatt

There's a PCT on there that looks like the Zydex PCT. Came out as accurate, but unsure as why contains Tadalafil.


----------



## Clubber Lang

smity220385 said:


> lol on the first page some testosterone enathate that contains tren e and tren a along with test e as it's main ingredient lol. That most be why some people feel certain test working lol


doesn't make sense, why would someone replace cheap as chips test-e with 3x more expensive tren raws??

think some of these results are bollocks TBH lol


----------



## Ian_Montrose

adam28 said:


> labs sending their own gear in is abit suspicious to me lol


Not really. A lot of (probably most) UGLs will not be making their own APIs.


----------



## adam28

Clubber Lang said:


> doesn't make sense, why would someone replace cheap as chips test-e with 3x more expensive tren raws??
> 
> think some of these results are bollocks TBH lol


maybe they use near on fcuk all of tren as oppose to using alot more test costing more, if you get what i mean...


----------



## dannyp90

Makes sense to make a ugl top stuff, make test400 and bang some tren in there, all of a sudden it's the best test going


----------



## mal

Clubber Lang said:


> doesn't make sense, why would someone replace cheap as chips test-e with 3x more expensive tren raws??
> 
> think some of these results are bollocks TBH lol


I recon that was a cock up on the labeling up.


----------



## sneeky_dave

aqualung said:


> actually its not that **** easy


Psudo and p2np route are both fair easy really and can be butchered together with bits from ebay and reduced with limited glassware.


----------



## mlc2010

http://www.wedinos.org/images/sample_testing/W000100.jpg

no active component

if you check, the image is the same as bayer proviron.. so I guess there are tons of bayer proviron fakes going around, exactly same tab I had


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

mlc2010 said:


> http://www.wedinos.org/images/sample_testing/W000100.jpg
> 
> no active component
> 
> if you check, the image is the same as bayer proviron.. so I guess there are tons of bayer proviron fakes going around, exactly same tab I had


Good spot - was wondering myself who stamps AX on their orals.


----------



## 39005

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Seriously, so easy.
> 
> Only need the right chems (iodine, hydroiodic acid and red phosphorus)
> 
> And no, i've never watched breaking bad


lol, what you have just said 'you need the right chems' applys to any compound -some of the chemicals needed like red phosphorous are harder to get (unless you want to sit and pick it off hundreds of match heads ) and you need the equipment and knowledge to do it right without blowing yourself up- you dont just thro everything in a bucket and mix it with a spoon , so in fact it not 'easy' at all.


----------



## 39005

sneeky_dave said:


> Psudo and p2np route are both fair easy really and can be butchered together with bits from ebay and reduced with limited glassware.


you still need all the chemicals (some of which are hard to get)

and a working knowledge of chemistry so you dont blow yourself up in the process , you dont tip it in a bucket and mix it with a spoon so its not that easy.

making mephedrone , now that is easy.


----------



## sneeky_dave

aqualung said:


> you still need all the chemicals (some of which are hard to get)
> 
> and a working knowledge of chemistry so you dont blow yourself up in the process , you dont tip it in a bucket and mix it with a spoon so its not that easy.
> 
> making mephedrone , now that is easy.


Everything can be bought for meth on ebay mate, everything.

4mmc is an easy synth yes but ebay have recently removed the bromo-ketone and the methylamine so it's a case of buying in from abroard now.


----------



## Sustanation

sadman said:


> thanx m8 now i know i got to packs of nothing!!! :death:


The expiry date on british dragon doesnt go past 2017/2018 curently. plus the scratch off validator hasnt been scratched off so this could be bunk in BD's defence.


----------



## sadman

Sustanation said:


> The expiry date on british dragon doesnt go past 2017/2018 curently. plus the scratch off validator hasnt been scratched off so this could be bunk in BD's defence.


well that's a good notice about the validator hasn't been scratched ,I checked mine was OK!as of the production date expire date mine goes 2013-2020!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Sustanation said:


> The expiry date on british dragon doesnt go past 2017/2018 curently. plus the scratch off validator hasnt been scratched off so this could be bunk in BD's defence.


Not true mate:


----------



## Clubber Lang

adam28 said:


> maybe they use near on fcuk all of tren as oppose to using alot more test costing more, if you get what i mean...


yes but they could have used near fcuk all chip as test-e? Could have underdosed it with test-e rather than still buying expensive tren and underdosing the amps?

doesnt make sense to me.

+ these tests dont give the results, in terms of strength, of what med theyre testing?!

50mg winny

contains; winny if so, what strength? Could be over or under?


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> Not true mate:
> 
> View attachment 145476


and saying those Vars dont contain any active ingredient is bollocks too. I, and a few locals, have used these in the past with good results. Grrr


----------



## sadman

Clubber Lang said:


> and saying those Vars dont contain any active ingredient is bollocks too. I, and a few locals, have used these in the past with good results. Grrr


x2


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> and saying those Vars dont contain any active ingredient is bollocks too. I, and a few locals, have used these in the past with good results. Grrr


Same mate, I used them on my prep and that really is the sort of time you can tell the smallest of changes because your diet is 100% spot on and the same every day, added these in and definitely felt a boost in the gym and looked fuller but tighter, ever since I have rated them highly and so have others I know that have used them.


----------



## 39005

Clubber Lang said:


> yes but they could have used near fcuk all chip as test-e? Could have underdosed it with test-e rather than still buying expensive tren and underdosing the amps?
> 
> doesnt make sense to me.
> 
> + these tests dont give the results, in terms of strength, of what med theyre testing?!
> 
> 50mg winny
> 
> contains; winny if so, what strength? Could be over or under?


something i tried pointing out earlier and it wasnt sinking in, people - we are talking about UGl the U stands for underground , saying something has x compound in aswell can come from something as simple as cross contamination and mixing a batch of test e in the same beaker that was used previously used for tren or any other compound or visa versa in a multitude of combinations - as they are not telling you the amount you dont know.

if you buy from UGL you take a chance with anything you buy- its that simple , theres no point sending samples in .

ok this one is wrong -could be cross contamination or wrong label

this one is right - who knows if the next batch will be?

there is no quality control with UGL - end of story.


----------



## capo

mlc2010 said:


> http://www.wedinos.org/images/sample_testing/W000100.jpg
> 
> no active component
> 
> if you check, the image is the same as bayer proviron.. so I guess there are tons of bayer proviron fakes going around, exactly same tab I had


There defo fakes ,not very well pressed and the AX in the centre is way too bold


----------



## shadow4509

So here are my d-hacks var and bayer prov getting sent off today.


----------



## R20B

Chelsea said:


> Not true mate:
> 
> View attachment 145476


Same batch as what I have. Only on day 4 at the moment but I've heard good things. I'm sure I'll find out soon enough. At least the lab report didn't say it contained winstrol!


----------



## Dezw

Clubber Lang said:


> and saying those Vars dont contain any active ingredient is bollocks too. I, and a few locals, have used these in the past with good results. Grrr


I know loads of people that liked BD var and some that thought it was crap.

Remember this is only tested 1 tab from that one pack, so maybe this batch is bunk, doesn't mean they all were.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Dezw said:


> I know loads of people that liked BD var and some that thought it was crap.
> 
> Remember this is only tested 1 tab from that one pack, so maybe this batch is bunk, doesn't mean they all were.


Every ug batch will vary this tread could go on for ever, understanding here is ug labs should now starting being more pro active by ensuring all raws are correct before processing and bottling to ensure correct ingredients and cleaning of machines, or bath tubs for some labs lol to avoid cross contamination for processing, larger and well developed labs should be able to this.


----------



## funkypigeon

iVe just seen how bad the red square were, ive got some rs Nolva for PCT, do you think it will be bunk? is there even much profit in making fake nolva?


----------



## mickymathers

infernal0988 said:


> Jesus i never knew it was THAT BAD thats horrid !


Oh no THAT'S AWFUL, How dare they use a completely suitable substitute compound.

Cyp & Enanthate are completely interchangeable and are almost identical in structure. Not being funny lads not seeing the big issue here.

I'd moan if it was prop, but if a lab gave me cyp instead of enanthate or vice versa I wouldn't be crying about it. If it was prop instead of cyp or deca instead of cyp yeah I'd have an issue.


----------



## mickymathers

Friend of mine got raided with BD.EU stuff, turns out the winstrol was dbol and all sort so yeah not suprising from them. I know a lot will jump to their defence, most likely resellers or people in denial. BD.EU is pretty ****e though overall.


----------



## mickymathers

Dezw said:


> I know loads of people that liked BD var and some that thought it was crap.
> 
> Remember this is only tested 1 tab from that one pack, so maybe this batch is bunk, doesn't mean they all were.


Oh come on man wake up, theres not gonna be a "bunk" batch. That's not how tabs are made, everything is put into a big mixer, binder and raw.. then its pressed. They won't just randomly put the wrong ingredient in one week. It will be the same consistent **** or not, whatever the case.


----------



## mickymathers

Nope don't recognise it, what is it?



NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Yep
> 
> Anybody recognise these tabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold as anavar 10mg but contain winny.
> 
> Sample W000139


----------



## mickymathers

varman said:


> weird how bd.eu var gets so many great reviews on here from experienced guys and now this!
> 
> mind=blown


That's because its bro-science, and these 'experienced' guys are experienced with taking ****e.


----------



## mickymathers

sadman said:


> i thought all bd eu products made in china?


Not at all, its brewed in our fabulous united kingdom


----------



## mickymathers

I completely suspected this due to how harshly the guy was trying to push it on me consistently. When people are begging for sales they must be cutting all corners to make money.


----------



## mickymathers

topdog said:


> It wont be long before the government stop this for anabolic's steroids as could cause more harm than good, as for cross contamination across 3 of the labs with oils it would be contamination of raws(supplier issue china/eu ect) or even the machine with old oil in from previous batch, delta bold could be simple labeling issue as deca and bold have same colour lids and no cross contamination of ingredients say that was a good result! , as t400 contain x2 test's enan/cyp good that it contained something , alpha coming back with good result containing ingredients listed,


Wake up bro, its more horse ****e. Sloppy manufacturing. Where they are not purging the filters before filtering more product


----------



## mickymathers

Dezw said:


> I've always said all UGLs run the risk of cross contamination due to most likely using the same equipment for multiple batches.
> 
> Unless the equipment is competely cleaned then contamination of some kind can occur.
> 
> Think I might fire a few samples down there, be very interested in the results of some things.


Of course there's that risk. Some people just dont know how to brew properly. thats the problem. Or are too lazy / too incompetent to flush the filters through. A-Holes!


----------



## mickymathers

shadow4509 said:


> I'm seriously confused as to why everyone is taking this is gospel? Is it only me that smells a rat?
> 
> NOTHING in this world is free, especially a service like this!


Nope I say LEGIT. Many places in Amsterdam will test your MDMA Pills for free, even outside nightclubs. Do they also have a hidden agenda? No. Its just the world doing something good for a change.


----------



## mickymathers

infernal0988 said:


> Mmmm got a point but if you cant even be safe with amps ? My god its very worrying but saying that i can pretty much tell whats what when i use it now though.


Of course you can't be safe with amps.

A friend of mine in Slovakia produces fakes of almost every pharmaceutical compound I have a list as long as my arm

MaxPro

British Dragon (THE NON EU VERSION) all 10mls

March / Body Research: Testolic, Cypionax, Danabol

British Dispense: Anabol

Bayer/Schering: Testoviron

Organon: Yellow top Deca, Sust

Iranian Test

Most things.

You can usually tell though when you compare it to a real product its just slight differences, like the Iranian test e and karachi sust... (original karachi is now obs pharmatech), and original iranian expiry date etc isnt screenprinted in dot matrix font it can be rubbed off the vial.

Amps have been subjected to fakes for years bro, as well as blistered orals. Its just about whether you have a good source or not or how close to the source you are to know the important information.


----------



## mickymathers

infernal0988 said:


> Could just be idk maybe a third party faker ? Or some place actually TAKING the time to make fake gear for a quick profit ?


Mate just wake up and stop posting this dribble. There is no third party faker. You sound like you might be affiliated with one of these labs or something.


----------



## mickymathers

infernal0988 said:


> I am thinking we take our chances anyway but the anavar containing nothing could just be people faking BD.EU for a quick profit, i mean BD.EU is very popular believe it or not so highly likely.


Bit far fetched, why fake a **** lab and go through the effort of making it perfect.. packaging, tablets, tablet stamps, holograms, counterfeit stickers. If your gonna fake something you are gonna fake something decent. Get realistic bro.


----------



## mickymathers

aqualung said:


> how many ugl's do you think swap compounds? its the money they make on under dosing that makes it worth the while to them , the same as any other drug.
> 
> send in 50mg var tablet , yes it tests var , if they dont tell you its only 20mg instead of 50 you dont know you have been done.
> 
> around 95% of profits on any illegal drug comes from under dosing or cutting not swapping , it doesnt take long for people to realise the coke they bought is actually caffeine.... end of customer base.


Not at all mate. For example, cyp/enanthate are almost identical costs as raw powder, and to make it accurately dosed doesnt cost a lot. For example to make 100 x 10mg anavar if you have a decent raw source is gonna cost you £1.... so if you underdose it to 5mg its gonna cost you 50p... 50p is neither here nor there and its pointless underdosing.. its certainly not to make money as they can make a tremendous profit dosing it correctly.


----------



## mickymathers

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Agree mate - but that amp of aburanian test has got me stumped. WTF?


Why has it got you stumped, there are plenty of fake iranians on the market, whats so hard to believe? If they have tren raw because they are producing a load of underdosed tren for one of their multis and they dont have any test to hand, they can just slap that in at a small dosage and job done theyve made 1000 amps of 'test e' (that is currently more popular than their tren at the time) for example...


----------



## mickymathers

10mg of tren is cheaper than 250mg of test ... just an example ;-)


----------



## mickymathers

don1 said:


> id rather question the lab testing, does anyone know how their doing these tests. as i find it hard to believe someone would send in test E and it comes back as tren, and if they where doing it correctly they would be able to give mg/ml etc etc


Again, if an underground lab is making tren, but underdosed... and they have some left over raw... tren at low doses is going to give mores results than low dose test.. so they bang a small amount in and then dispense into amps.. Whats the difficulty in understanding a simple concept.. people cut corners.. if somethings popular... they use whatever raw they have to make those products.


----------



## mickymathers

Love2DL said:


> **** signature.
> 
> It will be good to see what labs are actually putting Tbol and var in the tabs rather than winny.


?


----------



## mickymathers

TheOne1983 said:


> shocking aint it, signature mays well jus put blank labels on all their vials so you can guess whats in it


Many labs will substitute compounds based on availability... but enanthate instead of cyp isn't really a big deal IMHO


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

mickymathers said:


> Why has it got you stumped, there are plenty of fake iranians on the market, whats so hard to believe? If they have tren raw because they are producing a load of underdosed tren for one of their multis and they dont have any test to hand, they can just slap that in at a small dosage and job done theyve made 1000 amps of 'test e' (that is currently more popular than their tren at the time) for example...


Agree with most of what you've said TBH. I know there are fakes of most, if not all, pharma stuff. Just surprised me they would use tren and not something like prop which is cheaper.

And i'd have no problem with a source telling me that he was out of test E and giving me Cyp instead. But it would be nice to know wouldn't it? Agree, doesn't make much difference in the real world but still......

And I don't believe that all these results are down to "cross contamination" as the test shown the maor and minor compounds. If it was showing minor compounds as contamination then fair enough. But when, for example, when the major ingredient in a vial of masteron is deca you know you've something isn't right.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

mickymathers said:


> Again, if an underground lab is making tren, but underdosed... and they have some left over raw... tren at low doses is going to give mores results than low dose test.. so they bang a small amount in and then dispense into amps.. Whats the difficulty in understanding a simple concept.. people cut corners.. if somethings popular... they use whatever raw they have to make those products.


But wouldn't you run the risk of people noticing the darker oil from tren?


----------



## mickymathers

adam28 said:


> labs sending their own gear in is abit suspicious to me lol


Why? They probably have up til now had no way to test their raw.. so easiest way is test the final product


----------



## Love2DL

mickymathers said:


> ?


Christ you went on a posting spree. What I said should be obvious mate, lots of labs use winny instead of var or Tbol because it's more available and it's cheaper. If you want to dispute that just look through the samples on that website. 50% of the time it's winny you're getting. Makes the whole Tbol vs Var thread pointless.


----------



## jayDP

Might send some of my home brew in, do you think it would be better to send the plain raw in or send it in fully made with oil an tha?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

mickymathers said:


> Bit far fetched, why fake a **** lab and go through the effort of making it perfect.. packaging, tablets, tablet stamps, holograms, counterfeit stickers. If your gonna fake something you are gonna fake something decent. Get realistic bro.


Why do people fake ROHM stuff?


----------



## Dorian Gray

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD

use the multi-quote feature


----------



## mickymathers

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Agree with most of what you've said TBH. I know there are fakes of most, if not all, pharma stuff. Just surprised me they would use tren and not something like prop which is cheaper.
> 
> And i'd have no problem with a source telling me that he was out of test E and giving me Cyp instead. But it would be nice to know wouldn't it? Agree, doesn't make much difference in the real world but still......
> 
> And I don't believe that all these results are down to "cross contamination" as the test shown the maor and minor compounds. If it was showing minor compounds as contamination then fair enough. But when, for example, when the major ingredient in a vial of masteron is deca you know you've something isn't right.


Nah a small amount of tren in oil wouldnt reall make the oil darker and it really does depend on the Carrier oil used. its only significant amounts 80/100mg+ that starts to make the oil colour change. 50mg or less wouldnt make the oil that dark at all really.


----------



## mickymathers

Love2DL said:


> Christ you went on a posting spree. What I said should be obvious mate, lots of labs use winny instead of var or Tbol because it's more available and it's cheaper. If you want to dispute that just look through the samples on that website. 50% of the time it's winny you're getting. Makes the whole Tbol vs Var thread pointless.


Its definitely not more available, but definitely cheaper. Yes if they do that then its just simply down to greed in general.. they can make more money.. sad but true.


----------



## mickymathers

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Why do people fake ROHM stuff?


Likely because its one of the most established UGL's out there.. I can see a point faking ROHM, but BD.EU is hardly a worldwide or hugely recognised brand, I'd mark it as a cheap brand.. based on the prices they have been offered to me in the past.... like £10 for prop.. any decent lab wouldnt sell for that cheap, they'd value their hard work, risk and the brand.


----------



## mickymathers

Dorian Gray said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> 
> use the multi-quote feature


Lol relax. Didn't know it existed... do now... hardly an issue having to scroll through a few extra posts. Watch your heart rate lol.


----------



## Love2DL

mickymathers said:


> Its definitely not more available, but definitely cheaper. Yes if they do that then its just simply down to greed in general.. they can make more money.. sad but true.


Everyone stocks winny, not everyone stocks Tbol and var. Yeah all about greed that's why I'm so keen to know what labs are doing this so I never give them a penny again. If they're doing that chances are they're under dosing oils too, just bad business practice in general.

BD is a reputable lab for our EU counterparts. There was bad reviews on here for a while, then a few good, then the emergence of gear testing.


----------



## m575

If I had a sterile vial id send summat in. Although saying that it looks like someone has sent some in a syringe!


----------



## mrproc

Sample W000271

Date Received: 12/02/2014

Postcode: CF22

Purchase Intent: Nandrolone Decanoate

Package Label: Fuerza Deca 300

Sample Colour: Colourless, Yellow

Sample Form: Liquid

Consumption Method: Not Stated

Expected Effects: Not Stated

Unexpected Effects: Not Stated

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Nandrolone decanoate

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


----------



## mrproc

seems fuerza deca is actually deca


----------



## don1

mickymathers said:


> Again, if an underground lab is making tren, but underdosed... and they have some left over raw... tren at low doses is going to give mores results than low dose test.. so they bang a small amount in and then dispense into amps.. Whats the difficulty in understanding a simple concept.. people cut corners.. if somethings popular... they use whatever raw they have to make those products.


O ok I didn't realise people would do that how dare they put tren in and pass it off as test , I'm so glad you've just joined and all your posts on this subject , you must be very clever


----------



## capo

funkypigeon said:


> iVe just seen how bad the red square were, ive got some rs Nolva for PCT, do you think it will be bunk? is there even much profit in making fake nolva?


Send it in and get it tested lol


----------



## kingofthecurl

Has anybody used Cambridge research before ?


----------



## capo

Theres a few people on it here mate page 1 or 2 there should be a thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/254989-cambridge-research.html


----------



## shadow4509

Well my samples have gone off, so look forward to seeing what they come back as.

Been having a fairly lengthy discussion about this with d-hacks and he/they seem to be very confident about the products which is very reassuring.

Turns out he also gets pharma stuff from the same place my source does so hopefully the prov comes back spot on too!

My cidos and testoviron are fine which bloods have confirmed. Just waiting for the orals to be tested now.


----------



## adam28

shadow4509 said:


> Well my samples have gone off, so look forward to seeing what they come back as.
> 
> Been having a fairly lengthy discussion about this with d-hacks and he/they seem to be very confident about the products which is very reassuring.
> 
> Turns out he also gets pharma stuff from the same place my source does so hopefully the prov comes back spot on too!
> 
> My cidos and testoviron are fine which bloods have confirmed. Just waiting for the orals to be tested now.


Very interested to see the outcome mate, keep us all updated.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

mickymathers said:


> Wake up bro, its more horse ****e. Sloppy manufacturing. Where they are not purging the filters before filtering more product


I am sure I have re posted since "Every ug batch will vary this tread could go on for ever, the understanding here is that ug labs should now starting being more pro active by ensuring all raws are correct before processing and bottling to ensure correct ingredients and cleaning of machines, or bath tubs for some labs lol to avoid cross contamination for processing, larger and well developed labs should be able to this"


----------



## Dogbolt

mrproc said:


> Sample W000271
> 
> Date Received: 12/02/2014
> 
> Postcode: CF22
> 
> Purchase Intent: Nandrolone Decanoate
> 
> Package Label: Fuerza Deca 300
> 
> Sample Colour: Colourless, Yellow
> 
> Sample Form: Liquid
> 
> Consumption Method: Not Stated
> 
> Expected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Unexpected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Nandrolone decanoate
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


I wonder who sent that in? :whistling:


----------



## don1

mixmanx said:


> I wonder who sent that in? :whistling:


And in a slin pin !!!!


----------



## Dogbolt

don1 said:


> And in a slin pin !!!!


0.1ml in a 1ml barrel. Sealed with a bit silicone sealant. They don't need much to test it obviously. I sent in some Fuerza T400 too.


----------



## don1

mixmanx said:


> 0.1ml in a 1ml barrel. Sealed with a bit silicone sealant. They don't need much to test it obviously. I sent in some Fuerza T400 too.


But how do we know he really sent fuerza !!!!

Just realised lol


----------



## Donnie Brasco

mixmanx said:


> I wonder who sent that in? :whistling:


No proof that this fuerza someone trying to save a lab lol


----------



## Donnie Brasco

don1 said:


> But how do we know he really sent fuerza !!!!
> 
> Just realised lol


agree funny lol


----------



## Sambuca

some one send some bsi in 

(sorry had to be said :lol: )


----------



## Pain2Gain

mal said:


> I recon that was a cock up on the labeling up.





Sambuca said:


> some one send some bsi in
> 
> (sorry had to be said :lol: )


Unfortunately the only one I have left is injectable Dbol I'm sending that though and the "empties" which were bunk I'm. Just hoping there's enough left in them to test! Then all those that jumped on me for bashing the Cnuts due to there own vested interests can suck on my shalong for a long time to come 

Also gonna send

GB DECA

ISIS TEST E

ISIS TEST C

ISIS TRI TREN

ISIS T400

ISIS 350 sustanon

Some Pharma sust (my base line as it's legit)

And a couple raw samples


----------



## DiamondDixie

shadow4509 said:


> Well my samples have gone off, so look forward to seeing what they come back as.
> 
> Been having a fairly lengthy discussion about this with d-hacks and he/they seem to be very confident about the products which is very reassuring.
> 
> Turns out he also gets pharma stuff from the same place my source does so hopefully the prov comes back spot on too!
> 
> My cidos and testoviron are fine which bloods have confirmed. Just waiting for the orals to be tested now.


That's pretty funny as I am Mr Hacks himself and I have literally never spoken to you in my life WEIRD!!!


----------



## Sambuca

Pain2Gain said:


> Unfortunately the only one I have left is injectable Dbol I'm sending that though and the "empties" which were bunk I'm. Just hoping there's enough left in them to test! Then all those that jumped on me for bashing the Cnuts due to there own vested interests can suck on my shalong for a long time to come
> 
> Also gonna send
> 
> GB DECA
> 
> ISIS TEST E
> 
> ISIS TEST C
> 
> ISIS TRI TREN
> 
> ISIS T400
> 
> ISIS 350 sustanon
> 
> Some Pharma sust (my base line as it's legit)
> 
> And a couple raw samples


i dont think ISIS is legit at all infact i think its the ****test gear out there


----------



## shadow4509

DiamondDixie said:


> That's pretty funny as I am Mr Hacks himself and I have literally never spoken to you in my life WEIRD!!!


That is weird I would post up the convo but that would give out the email address which would be giving out a source


----------



## HammerHarris

I think youl find im D Hacks !!!

Only joking !!!


----------



## adam28

no im spartacus


----------



## Guest

Who the fcuks the mathers bloke, only been a member two minutes but seems to have a lot to say.


----------



## HammerHarris

haha i can see where this threads going to go......im blaming the other mr hacks !!!


----------



## m575

The more I think about it the more I realise just how many leftover bits I have lying around. Rohm test prop and test h and winny. Bsi test, tren , extreme ripp. apollo test 350 tren a and tren h Cooper pharma test. I'm too tight to give any away though :lol:


----------



## tom1234

Good to test personal stash if your stocking up for yourself, would not trust other peoples tests though, will be too many vested interests.

Especially in a ****ing syringe, let's take some pharma test stick it in a syringe and says its X lab etc.


----------



## mal

Pain2Gain said:


> Unfortunately the only one I have left is injectable Dbol I'm sending that though and the "empties" which were bunk I'm. Just hoping there's enough left in them to test! Then all those that jumped on me for bashing the Cnuts due to there own vested interests can suck on my shalong for a long time to come
> 
> Also gonna send
> 
> GB DECAh
> 
> ISIS TEST E
> 
> ISIS TEST Ci
> 
> ISIS TRI TREN
> 
> ISIS T400
> 
> ISIS 350 sustanon
> 
> Some Pharma sust (my base line as it's legit)
> 
> And a couple raw samples


Oooow sending in isis are we,,,,should be interesting. Isis var would be a good one.

I always found the 350 there best test.


----------



## Dogbolt

Wouldn't be difficult to put anything in any vial though would it?

I sent them the fuerza stuff in a syringe as don't have any empty vials to transfer stuff into. Also sent in some fuerza T400 as I though it was bunk/underdosed. Thing is, if its underdosed I still won't know will I?

But as you say, its good for personal use, as I know what I sent, and I can see the results, but no one trusts anyone in this game, and no one knows who people really are.


----------



## 39005

mickymathers said:


> Not at all mate. For example, cyp/enanthate are almost identical costs as raw powder, and to make it accurately dosed doesnt cost a lot. For example to make 100 x 10mg anavar if you have a decent raw source is gonna cost you £1.... so if you underdose it to 5mg its gonna cost you 50p... 50p is neither here nor there and its pointless underdosing.. its certainly not to make money as they can make a tremendous profit dosing it correctly.


from £1 to 50p is 50% , if you sell 1k worth it could have been 2k

yes they can make a good profit dosing correctly , they can also make more profit by under dosing - and making money is why they do it.


----------



## adam28

aqualung said:


> from £1 to 50p is 50% , if you sell 1k worth it could have been 2k
> 
> yes they can make a good profit dosing correctly , they can also make more profit by under dosing - and making money is why they do it.


Correct mate drug dealers/makers dont have our best interests at heart, money rules


----------



## Donnie Brasco

shadow4509 said:


> That is weird I would post up the convo but that would give out the email address which would be giving out a source


You mean you mailed him? How would I know that! He is confident and his var is good but hope all goes well won't say anymore until results are here.


----------



## shadow4509

topdog said:


> You mean you mailed him? How would I know that! He is confident and his var is good but hope all goes well won't say anymore until results are here.


I didn't know id quoted you mate? Yeah I think it's gonna be fine will wait for results


----------



## GolfDelta

Lol at mickymathers "50p is neither here not there" comment.Can tell you didn't go to Alan Sugars school of entrepreneurship!You do realise that even 1p is a lot to a business,let alone 50p!


----------



## johnnymctrance

Will someone please send in some apollo tren ace... been on it a week and feel no sides yet!


----------



## shadow4509

johnnymctrance said:


> Will someone please send in some apollo tren ace... been on it a week and feel no sides yet!


Send yours in lol


----------



## Dorian Gray

johnnymctrance said:


> Will someone please send in some apollo tren ace... been on it a week and feel no sides yet!


Ha your having a laugh. "Here lads, i have loads of gear here I want to test, will you send in some of yours for me instead"



shadow4509 said:


> Send yours in lol


This


----------



## johnnymctrance

shadow4509 said:


> Send yours in lol


haha, ive actually got some puro tren ace which i was just about to throw in the bin as it smells of nectarine and is like battery acid when pinned... also it has ****e reviews on lots of sites so i might actually send it in! how do u go about getting the test done?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Sambuca said:


> i dont think ISIS is legit at all infact i think its the ****test gear out there


Something does seem to be up with them for about a year it was the best gear going nothing touched it but I'm not as certain as I was hence the samples. Time will tell.

Tbh I'm getting increasing fcuked off with all UGL's after been conned for the first time ever with that donkey sh1t BSI I question it all more and not to keen on the answers I'm getting. If my Raws come back good then I think I'll just stick to my own stuff from now on.


----------



## Pain2Gain

johnnymctrance said:


> haha, ive actually got some puro tren ace which i was just about to throw in the bin as it smells of nectarine and is like battery acid when pinned... also it has ****e reviews on lots of sites so i might actually send it in! how do u go about getting the test done?


Read the site!


----------



## johnnymctrance

Dorian Gray said:


> Ha your having a laugh. "Here lads, i have loads of gear here I want to test, will you send in some of yours for me instead"
> 
> This


It was worth a try haha, il send in my rotten puro tren though, very curious!


----------



## Donnie Brasco

shadow4509 said:


> I didn't know id quoted you mate? Yeah I think it's gonna be fine will wait for results


You didn't quote me! So that's ok mate all is good finishing my var next week be a good 4.5 week on it


----------



## Sambuca

Pain2Gain said:


> Something does seem to be up with them for about a year it was the best gear going nothing touched it but I'm not as certain as I was hence the samples. Time will tell.
> 
> Tbh I'm getting increasing fcuked off with all UGL's after been conned for the first time ever with that donkey sh1t BSI I question it all more and not to keen on the answers I'm getting. If my Raws come back good then I think I'll just stick to my own stuff from now on.


I thought Isis was good as well but ye sceptical especially if their orals. Time will tell!


----------



## TheOne1983

whatsup with isis?


----------



## Big Ian

johnnymctrance said:


> Will someone please send in some apollo tren ace... been on it a week and feel no sides yet!


Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! I just had some apollo deca 400 and tren 300 delivered today on the back of good reviews :-(


----------



## johnnymctrance

Big Ian said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! I just had some apollo deca 400 and tren 300 delivered today on the back of good reviews :-(


i never said it was bunk, just havnt got anyhing off it yet


----------



## Sully6000

This is funded by the Welsh government. Heard it on radio 1 the other day. It is used for addicts to test if they are not getting harmful substances but it will obviously be used by dealers to check there supply. Ha!


----------



## sneeky_dave

mickymathers said:


> Oh no THAT'S AWFUL, How dare they use a completely suitable substitute compound.
> 
> Cyp & Enanthate are completely interchangeable and are almost identical in structure. Not being funny lads not seeing the big issue here.
> 
> I'd moan if it was prop, but if a lab gave me cyp instead of enanthate or vice versa I wouldn't be crying about it. If it was prop instead of cyp or deca instead of cyp yeah I'd have an issue.





mickymathers said:


> Friend of mine got raided with BD.EU stuff, turns out the winstrol was dbol and all sort so yeah not suprising from them. I know a lot will jump to their defence, most likely resellers or people in denial. BD.EU is pretty ****e though overall.





mickymathers said:


> Oh come on man wake up, theres not gonna be a "bunk" batch. That's not how tabs are made, everything is put into a big mixer, binder and raw.. then its pressed. They won't just randomly put the wrong ingredient in one week. It will be the same consistent **** or not, whatever the case.





mickymathers said:


> That's because its bro-science, and these 'experienced' guys are experienced with taking ****e.


Behold the multi-quote.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Big Ian said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! I just had some apollo deca 400 and tren 300 delivered today on the back of good reviews :-(





johnnymctrance said:


> i never said it was bunk, just havnt got anyhing off it yet


Well its been a week.. you wouldnt. Apollo oils are high quality mate.


----------



## varman

im sending in bd.eu var (even tho one has been tested i thought why not? ) and one geneza var. u guys will prob see on the website but ill report back in here with findings.....

i know the geneza is good. fcuk knows whats really in it. havent tried bd yet.


----------



## Archaic

I always find these threads amusing. All the men with a big hand in the UGL game stay rightly silent, and all the guys with a tiny finger in it post, trying to make their finger look longer...


----------



## oxy2000

i think every lab will end up discredited as i am sure some people will have an agenda in what they send in

it doesnt state dose , so to me these tests are pointless


----------



## adam28

Will be nice to know your actually getting some gear in it rather than a vial of castrol lol


----------



## m575

johnnymctrance said:


> Will someone please send in some apollo tren ace... been on it a week and feel no sides yet!


That **** blew my socks off!! Lol tren h would be more interesting


----------



## Sams

I am going to send in:

Cido's which I bought back from Egypt (From El ezaby)

Some fuerza which I think in under dosed or fake

Some BSI which I am pretty certain has no active compound in it

Some Med tech test400

Zydex pro rip.

Suppose I will have to send in special deliver,

How long does it take and do they post you results ?


----------



## shadow4509

Sams said:


> I am going to send in:
> 
> Cido's which I bought back from Egypt (From El ezaby)
> 
> Some fuerza which I think in under dosed or fake
> 
> Some BSI which I am pretty certain has no active compound in it
> 
> Some Med tech test400
> 
> Zydex pro rip.
> 
> Suppose I will have to send in special deliver,
> 
> How long does it take and do they post you results ?


I didn't send in special just 1st class.

They say a few days to post results up


----------



## Sams

shadow4509 said:


> I didn't send in special just 1st class.
> 
> They say a few days to post results up


Decided I couldn't be ****ed to send that whole lot in, just thought I would send in the stuff I am using or plan to use. \

So sent in:

1 x cido

1 x d hacks T3

1 x Pharma arimidex

Just for peace of mind for my cycle more than anything.

would be interested in seeing results for D hacks Var though.

Think someone has sent some in, so if they could give me a nudge when they get results would be good


----------



## shadow4509

Sams said:


> Decided I couldn't be ****ed to send that whole lot in, just thought I would send in the stuff I am using or plan to use. \
> 
> So sent in:
> 
> 1 x cido
> 
> 1 x d hacks T3
> 
> 1 x Pharma arimidex
> 
> Just for peace of mind for my cycle more than anything.
> 
> would be interested in seeing results for D hacks Var though.
> 
> Think someone has sent some in, so if they could give me a nudge when they get results would be good


Yeah I've sent it in. Hoping to see results later today or tomorrow fingers crossed


----------



## 39005

....it could explain the high percentage of people who return to wc products 

*this is a joke


----------



## johnnymctrance

m575 said:


> That **** blew my socks off!! Lol tren h would be more interesting


please explain??


----------



## m575

johnnymctrance said:


> please explain??


The tren a worked when I used it. Would be more interested to send their tren h than tren a.....better?


----------



## johnnymctrance

m575 said:


> The tren a worked when I used it. Would be more interested to send their tren h than tren a.....better?


Indeed haha, what dose of tren ace? and how long before sides/noticed it had kicked in?


----------



## m575

johnnymctrance said:


> Indeed haha, what dose of tren ace? and how long before sides/noticed it had kicked in?


100mg every other day. I knew within a week for sure!

Edit: extreme heartburn was the worst for me!


----------



## m575

steveb1 said:


> So
> 
> You act like a c0ck
> 
> You get called out
> 
> You come back with a "your mum" joke
> 
> You get rinsed
> 
> You get embarrassed by how badly rinsed you were
> 
> You look an idiot
> 
> You imply im a child even though you started with a your mum joke
> 
> its not a surprise to see youve made over 1000 posts that no ones liked


That's usually how it goes down round here :lol:


----------



## johnnymctrance

m575 said:


> 100mg every other day. I knew within a week for sure!
> 
> Edit: extreme heartburn was the worst for me!


What about insomnia, mass gain, vascularity?


----------



## Sams

skipper1987 said:


> So u jump in on a post that had nowt to do with u get all personal about stuff
> 
> I throw a mum joke ur way u start crying and come back with a homophobic comment linking it in with the mum joke again? then spend the time to look at my post count and compare it to number of likes?
> 
> I never got rinsed by nobody who says rinsed? lol so as i said in first post jog on and take ur plastic gangster talk with u.


jeeez chill out pal.

Would you be happier if I wrote that I had a vial of WC T500 tested and it came back with gold particles in it ?


----------



## skipper1987

Sams said:


> jeeez chill out pal.
> 
> Would you be happier if I wrote that I had a vial of WC T500 tested and it came back with gold particles in it ?


 That would lovely .


----------



## Dorian Gray

Lads, shut the fvck up and stop ruining a good thread.

I feel like punching my self in the fvcking head reading all of those bitchy posts.


----------



## latblaster

How old are you mate...9? Are you so sensitive that you're unable to laugh off a comment that might be construed as negative?

Leave all the gayness out, it sounds very childish.

@steveb1


----------



## steveb1

latblaster said:


> How old are you mate...9? Are you so sensitive that you're unable to laugh off a comment that might be construed as negative?
> 
> Leave all the gayness out, it sounds very childish.
> 
> @steveb1


why is my sexuality childish?


----------



## steveb1

people with hidden agendas for labs are so obvious


----------



## latblaster

steveb1 said:


> why is my sexuality childish?


It isn't & I didn't intend to offend you or your sexuality. 

I was referring to the somewhat explicit nature of your expressions.


----------



## steveb1

latblaster said:


> It isn't & I didn't intend to offend you or your sexuality.
> 
> I was referring to the somewhat explicit nature of your expressions.


sorry but when some kid starts with "your mum" jokes i cant help it


----------



## Mingster

Dorian Gray said:


> Lads, shut the fvck up and stop ruining a good thread.
> 
> I feel like punching my self in the fvcking head reading all of those bitchy posts.


THIS^^^^!!!!

Grow up and stop ruining a decent thread. Any more and I'll be reaching for the infraction button.


----------



## Onetomany

Good idea from what I can gather , although it would be easy to lab bash , if enough people poured evoo in a vial and sent t in from the same lab could ruin rep

Gees man you two guys should huck up and break the sexual tension


----------



## Sams

I train chest and bi's on a friday about 5.30pm..


----------



## m575

Sams said:


> I train chest and bi's on a friday about 5.30pm..


Wrong thread mate


----------



## GolfDelta

Dorian Gray said:


> Lads, shut the fvck up and stop ruining a good thread.
> 
> I feel like punching my self in the fvcking head reading all of those bitchy posts.


Lol,agree with this,felt embarassed for both members reading that 'argument'.Clearly the Wildcat heroin post was a joke,fvck knows why you'd get so offended at that,Skipper must be on tren....labelled as test....containing heroin.


----------



## GolfDelta

Sams said:


> I train chest and bi's on a friday about 5.30pm..


I like long walks on the beach and am sagittarius.


----------



## Dorian Gray

Sams said:


> I train chest and bi's on a friday about 5.30pm..


Dear Diary


----------



## latblaster

GolfDelta said:


> I like long walks on the beach and am sagittarius.


Do you like Starfish too?

Female ones though....


----------



## steveb1

so newbie is told not to ruin thread but existing people can


----------



## steveb1

anyway on topic im going to send some zdex tbol after seeing bad things about it


----------



## heavy123

steveb1 said:


> anyway on topic im going to send some zdex tbol after seeing bad things about it


were have you seen bad things about zdex tbol mate?


----------



## steveb1

heavy123 said:


> were have you seen bad things about zdex tbol mate?


here i think but it was a long time ago id bought tbol and dbol together as source had both on sale. dbol was good but then read that the tbol wasnt so good and didnt use it. now i can be reassured though so wills send one and hopefully it isnt a waste


----------



## mickymathers

mrproc said:
 

> seems fuerza deca is actually deca


Yes but likely underdosed, as they are the same people behind Lixus which was underdosed, and BWL which was also underdosed.



topdog said:


> I am sure I have re posted since "Every ug batch will vary this tread could go on for ever, the understanding here is that ug labs should now starting being more pro active by ensuring all raws are correct before processing and bottling to ensure correct ingredients and cleaning of machines, or bath tubs for some labs lol to avoid cross contamination for processing, larger and well developed labs should be able to this"


Very costly to test every batch of raws and not very feasible.



Spawn of Haney said:


> Who the fcuks the mathers bloke, only been a member two minutes but seems to have a lot to say.


I'm me. And I'll say what I gotta.



aqualung said:


> from £1 to 50p is 50% , if you sell 1k worth it could have been 2k
> 
> yes they can make a good profit dosing correctly , they can also make more profit by under dosing - and making money is why they do it.


Not all the time. Yeah money is a factor but as it happens some Labs just start from wanting to give themselves decent gear. Theres countless threads on homebrewing. Then their mates want a vial or two, then it grows so no, not all labs are w*nkers.


----------



## mickymathers

sneeky_dave said:


> Behold the multi-quote.


Voila



Archaic said:


> I always find these threads amusing. All the men with a big hand in the UGL game stay rightly silent, and all the guys with a tiny finger in it post, trying to make their finger look longer...


Or perhaps not my friend.



Sams said:


> This genuinely made me laugh out lol.
> 
> Me too lol.
> 
> You were a bit pathetic dude, jumping to the defence like a jumped up lil teenager.


----------



## Guest

Another good friend ruined thanks to all the MUPPETS!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

@Mingster

Any chance you could tidy this thread up please. Last 3 pages have been a shambles.


----------



## Mingster

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> @Mingster
> 
> Any chance you could tidy this thread up please. Last 3 pages have been a shambles.


I'll have a look through. If I do delete posts and the petty sniping continues I will be closing the thread and that would be a shame...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Mingster said:


> I'll have a look through. If I do delete posts and the petty sniping continues I will be closing the thread and that would be a shame...


It would mate


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

If it starts again, people are going red :devil2:


----------



## SickCurrent

GolfDelta said:


> Saw this on another forum!Loads of winny being sold as var.


This has been going on for years. Its the reason I only ever stack winny now and never var tbh


----------



## Sams

Doesn't look like any results have been posted since yesterday.


----------



## MRSTRONG

looking at the site it tests for the compound that should be in also anything else found in the sample but not how many mg/ml ?

anyone know how much of a sample is needed ?


----------



## Gwent82

In terms of how much is required it is a very small, from their launches last year I remember them saying its only a few milligrams for powders, and just enough to be able to draw fluid for liquids.

Seen a few questions around testing, again from what they said at their launches and from their twitter feed they analyse samples by High-performance liquid chromatography coupled with accurate mass Time of Flight mass spec; Gas chromatography-mass spectrometry ; Melting Point; UV absorption and Nuclear magnetic resonance - whatever all that means! :confused1:


----------



## Sams

steveb1 said:


> here i think but it was a long time ago id bought tbol and dbol together as source had both on sale. dbol was good but then read that the tbol wasnt so good and didnt use it. now i can be reassured though so wills send one and hopefully it isnt a waste


I have used zydex pro rip, I thought it was very under dosed, I got great results off it at 6 caps a day though.


----------



## johnnymctrance

has anyone got any results back from this place yet?


----------



## shadow4509

johnnymctrance said:


> has anyone got any results back from this place yet?


Nope the site hasn't been updated for 2 days


----------



## m575

shadow4509 said:


> Nope the site hasn't been updated for 2 days


Never a good sign...


----------



## Guest

Inundated no doubt.


----------



## johnnymctrance

m575 said:


> Never a good sign...


need to find out if the apollo is actually real tren


----------



## m575

johnnymctrance said:


> need to find out if the apollo is actually real tren


I know mine is lol


----------



## heavy123

any updates?


----------



## adam28

site aint updated yet


----------



## Davidlloydgym

m575 said:


> I know mine is lol


What you think of the apollo stuff mate?


----------



## Mamoon

Well i'm defo gonna send my Fuerza SuperRip 240 in! Completly sealed! i'll even take pics.

Should confirm my fears its duff. If it comes back gtg, happy days, i'll stick it in my ****


----------



## heavy123

Mamoon said:


> Well i'm defo gonna send my Fuerza SuperRip 240 in! Completly sealed! i'll even take pics.
> 
> Should confirm my fears its duff. If it comes back gtg, happy days, i'll stick it in my ****


They send you the samples back ?

Ugl gear will differ batch to batch !


----------



## sneeky_dave

Mamoon said:


> Well i'm defo gonna send my Fuerza SuperRip 240 in! Completly sealed! i'll even take pics.
> 
> Should confirm my fears its duff. If it comes back gtg, happy days, i'll stick it in my ****


Why send a full vial in? just a tiny tiny bit will do.


----------



## heavy123

sneeky_dave said:


> Why send a full vial in? just a tiny tiny bit will do.


yeah just send in 1ml in a 2ml syringe.

comes back good he can use the other 9ml out of a tested vial rather then relying on a different bottle


----------



## Mamoon

sneeky_dave said:


> Why send a full vial in? just a tiny tiny bit will do.


Yeah maybe i'll do that. Was gonna bin it as i pretty much know what the outcome will be


----------



## sneeky_dave

heavy123 said:


> yeah just send in 1ml in a 2ml syringe.
> 
> comes back good he can use the other 9ml out of a tested vial rather then relying on a different bottle


A fraction of a ml will do, just enough to pull a bit with their syringe. They just put a tiny amount in a solvent to create the working sample.


----------



## shadow4509

Lets hope we see some results posted on the site today. Hasn't been any new samples on for a good few days, UK-M has clearly flooded them with samples


----------



## Big Ian

New results up today guys!

Fuerza t400 contains what it should, as do the cido's, isis prop and all the stuff with dodgy hand written labels lol though obviously no idea on strength......


----------



## Big Ian

Oh no i tell a lie the dodgy handwritten sust was enanth. Also, anyone know which brand of winny capsule was sent in, was it from someone here?


----------



## shadow4509

Big Ian said:


> New results up today guys!
> 
> Fuerza t400 contains what it should, as do the cido's, isis prop and all the stuff with dodgy hand written labels lol though obviously no idea on strength......


Cheers for the heads up mate!

I'm still waiting for mine - they must be due any moment.

References

W000325

W000327


----------



## Big Ian

shadow4509 said:


> Cheers for the heads up mate!
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine - they must be due any moment.
> 
> References
> 
> W000325
> 
> W000327


No worries mate. What was it you sent? Dhacks var and what else?


----------



## shadow4509

Big Ian said:


> No worries mate. What was it you sent? Dhacks var and what else?


Prov mate.

Didn't bother with my cidos and testoviron as bloods came back sky high and didn't want to waste a drop


----------



## Big Ian

shadow4509 said:


> Prov mate.
> 
> Didn't bother with my cidos and testoviron as bloods came back sky high and didn't want to waste a drop


Lol dont blame you, cidos look good anyway......


----------



## Sams

My cido and arimidex came back fine, but the ****ers haven't tested my d hacks T3 yet for some reason and missed it off


----------



## Big Ian

Sams said:


> My cido and arimidex came back fine, but the ****ers haven't tested my d hacks T3 yet for some reason and missed it off


Maybe just takes a little while longer for that test? Good news on your cidos and adex though eh! 

Incidentally, has anyone sent stuff in an had it tested that has sent it in from outside wales?


----------



## Sams

Big Ian said:


> Maybe just takes a little while longer for that test? Good news on your cidos and adex though eh!
> 
> Incidentally, has anyone sent stuff in an had it tested that has sent it in from outside wales?


Yeah, I sent mine from Essex


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Big Ian said:


> Maybe just takes a little while longer for that test? Good news on your cidos and adex though eh!
> 
> Incidentally, has anyone sent stuff in an had it tested that has sent it in from outside wales?


Taken from the site:

WEDINOS is designed to reflect trends in use. If you live outside of Wales, please use your own postcode. This does not affect your anonymity


----------



## Big Ian

Sams said:


> Yeah, I sent mine from Essex


Ah right, thanks bud, might send some of my stuff in....


----------



## steveb1

Big Ian said:


> New results up today guys!
> 
> Fuerza t400 contains what it should, as do the cido's, isis prop and all the stuff with dodgy hand written labels lol though obviously no idea on strength......


do we know what lab the hand written labels are? just wondering if its someone from here


----------



## funkdocta

The latest stuff seems to have come back ok. The stuff that baffles me is like a masteron or primo vial coming back as having tren test and deca in them... Are these idiots cross contaminating the vials beige sending them in? Like they've drew up ml of some blend then tried to draw out a ml of this contaminating the vial?

Unless the lab like red square are just throwing all their dregs into vials haha


----------



## Big Ian

Wonder if they'd be able to detect stuff like igf1 or other peps? That would be interesting to see some of the results for them........


----------



## leedw

I sent in the isis prop w000335 I only sent in 1ml

and w000331 JL labs winstrol and both came back as good/only ingredient

I also sent a unknown nolva in but that's not showing yet

I posted them on the 11/2


----------



## DTBomb

In. Really interested to see if the D-Hacks Var is legit.


----------



## shadow4509

DTBomb said:


> In. Really interested to see if the D-Hacks Var is legit.


I'm certain it is to be honest. We should know soon - hopefully today.


----------



## shadow4509

oh dear thats not anavar - that's tbol and dbol


----------



## heavy123

shadow4509 said:


> oh dear thats not anavar - that's tbol and dbol
> 
> View attachment 145823


What lab is that?


----------



## shadow4509

heavy123 said:


> What lab is that?


Don't have a clue mate. Not seen before


----------



## don1

I wonder if people would send items in labelled up different to what they are ?


----------



## enka

the orange anavar is sciroxx


----------



## Mamoon

I've sent in some Fuerza Super Rip 240 today. Hopefully results in a few days.

Woman in the post office asked me what was in it and looked at me weird when i said "just post".... its addressed Toxicology Dept, bla bla bla lol


----------



## Pictor

shadow4509 said:


> I'm certain it is to be honest. We should know soon - hopefully today.


What lab Proviron you sent in mate?


----------



## shadow4509

Big Ste said:


> What lab Proviron you sent in mate?


Pharma bayer prov mate


----------



## Monty_uk

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/25959722

this is how they do it, if you are interested lol


----------



## Big Ian

Just taken another look at the results and i think (though maybe wrong) some new results have appeared on page two. One in particular that caught my eye when looking for something else was a primo amp w0000245 which looks pretty much identical to the one a bit further down the page which is legit. This one however contains nandrolone and boldenone instead. Just a heads up in case someone elses results have got posted there aswell.


----------



## Dead lee

The difference in the two primo's is minimal.. shows how good the fakers are, the label looks more photo copied on the fake and yellow band looks rougher.


----------



## shadow4509

More samples on:



~Oh dear!


----------



## Sams

Still waiting for my Dhacks T3

The Fuerza test E coming back as NPP!!!!


----------



## Archaic

Sample W000351 - Some cheeky smart at$e cnut flogging a mixture of Tamox/Dbol as Tbol!!


----------



## SkinnyJ

shadow4509 said:


> More samples on:
> 
> View attachment 145885
> 
> 
> ~Oh dear!





Archaic said:


> Sample W000351 - Some cheeky smart at$e cnut flogging a mixture of Tamox/Dbol as Tbol!!


Yeah that's meant to be JDL LABS not JOL.

So that's JD Legends which is now known as ironsup.


----------



## Sams

Its really ****ing me off when people post in Recc drugs, no ones cares, we only want juice tested with lab names!


----------



## Thunder99

SkinnyJ said:


> Yeah that's meant to be JDL LABS not JOL.
> 
> So that's JD Legends which is now known as ironsup.


All their other orals are legit though so could just be a problem with the powder sauce. **** son I dont think any lab is gonna fly through this without some trouble. theres too high a chance the chinese sauces sending in random ****.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Thunder99 said:


> All their other orals are legit though so could just be a problem with the powder sauce. **** son I dont think any lab is gonna fly through this without some trouble. theres too high a chance the chinese sauces sending in random ****.


oh look here comes the lab rep.

They are selling dbol with Nolva. To me that is blatant deception and not a mix up. Their aromasin was actually aromasin so fair one, all though I was having to run it at 40mg a day so under dosed and their test vial gave me an abscess.

I would personally avoid.


----------



## shadow4509

SkinnyJ said:



> oh look here comes the lab rep.
> 
> They are selling dbol with Nolva. To me that is blatant deception and not a mix up. Their aromasin was actually aromasin so fair one, all though I was having to run it at 40mg a day so under dosed and their test vial gave me an abscess.
> 
> I would personally avoid.


Agreed!


----------



## steveb1

Thunder99 said:


> All their other orals are legit though so could just be a problem with the powder sauce. **** son I dont think any lab is gonna fly through this without some trouble. theres too high a chance the chinese sauces sending in random ****.


how do you know all their other orals are legit? the whole range isnt on that site is it


----------



## Clubber Lang

Archaic said:


> Sample W000351 - Some cheeky smart at$e cnut flogging a mixture of Tamox/Dbol as Tbol!!


surely tamox and dbol together costs more than tbol ??


----------



## Chelsea

Clubber Lang said:


> surely tamox and dbol together costs more than tbol ??


Suppose it depends how much is actually in there, could be hardly anything which would be cheaper I guess.


----------



## shadow4509

Clubber Lang said:


> surely tamox and dbol together costs more than tbol ??


I thought tbol raws prices were pretty high?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Clubber Lang said:


> surely tamox and dbol together costs more than tbol ??


it would although depends how much nov/dbol went in .


----------



## Clubber Lang

Chelsea said:


> Suppose it depends how much is actually in there, could be hardly anything which would be cheaper I guess.


true.


----------



## Big Ian

Clubber Lang said:


> surely tamox and dbol together costs more than tbol ??


Both dbol and tamox stupid cheap and would only need small quantities to mimmic the effects of tbol with it being quite a subtle drug.


----------



## Archaic

Clubber Lang said:


> surely tamox and dbol together costs more than tbol ??


Tbol raws are almost twice the price of Dbol, as are their final retail prices to the customer. The raw UGL tamox is not much dearer than raw Dbol too, so I imagine if they added enough Tamox into the Dbol that it negated gyno signs, then the cheeky cnuts would make more profit selling their Tamox/Dbol mix as oppose to genuine Tbol.

It's cheeky as **** though isn't it!


----------



## leedw

my nolva is now up w000328 this came to me unbranded from a ebay pct seller so doesn't help any one but me lol


----------



## Thunder99

SkinnyJ said:


> oh look here comes the lab rep.
> 
> They are selling dbol with Nolva. To me that is blatant deception and not a mix up. Their aromasin was actually aromasin so fair one, all though I was having to run it at 40mg a day so under dosed and their test vial gave me an abscess.
> 
> I would personally avoid.


LOL Joan u are won cheeky kent m8.

Im deff not the lab rep. I dont use them anymore since your abscess story put me off. Their oils worked 100% but I agree on the aromasin it did nothing even though it is g2g.......


----------



## Thunder99

Someone send in some MTS please.


----------



## shadow4509

Finally and good news! Remember I didnt put any information about what the product was either


----------



## Big Ian

shadow4509 said:


> Finally and good news! Remember I didnt put any information about what the product was either
> 
> View attachment 145896
> View attachment 145897


Awesome news mate 

Noticed some more go on from labs id not heard of aswell, med labs which is wrong substance and alchemi pharm var which is actually var, orbis also in there with some tbol that is actually tbol


----------



## Dazza

Big Ian said:


> New results up today guys!
> 
> Fuerza t400 contains what it should, as do the cido's, isis prop and all the stuff with dodgy hand written labels lol though obviously no idea on strength......


What use by date is on the fuerza?


----------



## Thunder99

shadow4509 said:


> Finally and good news! Remember I didnt put any information about what the product was either
> 
> View attachment 145896
> View attachment 145897


Legit Var mate that is rare as ****. i can See D-hacks getting a large wave of new business.


----------



## sadman

any recent tests about bd var !!!!!


----------



## SickCurrent

Thunder99 said:


> Legit Var mate that is rare as ****. i can See D-hacks getting a large wave of new business.


So the D-mans var is the real deal?


----------



## shadow4509

Thunder99 said:


> Legit Var mate that is rare as ****. i can See D-hacks getting a large wave of new business.


Funny thing is I was discussing this with him/them via email and he guaranteed it would come back as var and said that if they would take payment from him to test the mg, that it would come back between 50-52mg.


----------



## shadow4509

SickCurrent said:


> So the D-mans var is the real deal?


It would seem so yes


----------



## Dazza

Knew dhacks would come up good.

Anyone sent in Apollo or orbis?


----------



## Big Ian

Dazzza said:


> Knew dhacks would come up good.
> 
> Anyone sent in Apollo or orbis?


As above mate, orbis tbol bin sent in an is actually tbol...


----------



## SickCurrent

This is awsome info for our community bro's!

Kudo's and continued success to the guys that started this company imo.


----------



## infernal0988

FUERZA not looking good with test enanthate 300 actually being Nandrolone phenylpropionate


----------



## Big Ian

infernal0988 said:


> FUERZA not looking good with test enanthate 300 actually being Nandrolone phenylpropionate


First bad one in fairness though.......weird one to be wrong seeing as test miles cheaper than npp and the fact they put test e, c and p in their t400. Guess it was a mistake. Not sticking up for them btw as ive only used their early batch of t400 and was really good but dont think id buy again from recent feedback and that i had floaters in some vials which tbf i got replaced by the source.


----------



## Big Ian

Dazzza said:


> What use by date is on the fuerza?


No idea sorry bud, i never sent it in


----------



## steveb1

Dazzza said:


> What use by date is on the fuerza?


dont fuerza print directly on the vials? not so easy to change a date as with labels so bet the date doesnt actually mean that much


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Good to see orbis tbol came back as tbol, told you these where good orals Sample W000384  also hack's var came back positive W000325.


----------



## Big Ian

steveb1 said:


> dont fuerza print directly on the vials? not so easy to change a date as with labels so bet the date doesnt actually mean that much


Yep this is true, i stated this in a previous thread.........doubt batch numbers etc in any ugl mean f all tbh!


----------



## infernal0988

Big Ian said:


> First bad one in fairness though.......weird one to be wrong seeing as test miles cheaper than npp and the fact they put test e, c and p in their t400. Guess it was a mistake. Not sticking up for them btw as ive only used their early batch of t400 and was really good but dont think id buy again from recent feedback and that i had floaters in some vials which tbf i got replaced by the source.


Could be a case of someone putting something els in the vial then sending it in then or raws stated as test E being NPP


----------



## SkinnyJ

Good to see d hacks var is legiit.

Anyone know if the same can be said for his Tbol? I don't fancy getting dbol and Nolva again


----------



## SkinnyJ

infernal0988 said:


> Could be a case of someone putting something els in the vial then sending it in then


Not the case mate as i sent that in lol. I used half of it and switched lab.


----------



## Thunder99

SkinnyJ said:


> Not the case mate as i sent that in lol. I used half of it and switched lab.


****in lol.

brb thunder im NEVER running 19nors...

Pins nandrolone.

LMFAO


----------



## infernal0988

SkinnyJ said:


> Not the case mate as i sent that in lol. I used half of it and switched lab.


Jesus never using that lab then...


----------



## SkinnyJ

Thunder99 said:


> ****in lol.
> 
> brb thunder im NEVER running 19nors...
> 
> Pins nandrolone.
> 
> LMFAO


Didn't want 19nor for my first cycle. Looks like I got it anyway :lol:


----------



## Big Ian

SkinnyJ said:


> Good to see d hacks var is legiit.
> 
> Anyone know if the same can be said for his Tbol? I don't fancy getting dbol and Nolva again


If i had to take a gamble id go with d! Anyone remember when he foun out he had a bad batch of clen raws or a miscalculation or something and he found out they were underdosed and he contacted everyone who had bought and refunded/replaced. Good dude


----------



## Big Ian

SkinnyJ said:


> Didn't want 19nor for my first cycle. Looks like I got it anyway :lol:


Bad news! :-(


----------



## capo

Big Ian said:


> If i had to take a gamble id go with d! Anyone remember when he foun out he had a bad batch of clen raws or a miscalculation or something and he found out they were underdosed and he contacted everyone who had bought and refunded/replaced. Good dude


Yeah I remember that he sent out 20mcg labeled as 40mcg ,so replaced them


----------



## Donnie Brasco

shadow4509 said:


> Finally and good news! Remember I didnt put any information about what the product was either
> 
> View attachment 145896
> View attachment 145897


Told you they be good lol Hacks will not have doubted his products.


----------



## johnnymctrance

anyone planning to send in puro labs or apollo stuff???


----------



## Info Junkie

Seen a few questions around testing, again from what they said at their launches and from their twitter feed they analyse samples by High-performance liquid chromatography coupled with accurate mass Time of Flight mass spec; Gas chromatography-mass spectrometry ; Melting Point; UV absorption and Nuclear magnetic resonance - whatever all that means! :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Been humming and arrring about the hacks Var, sold it just getting the gf to order me two bottles before he's inundated.


----------



## digitalis

Whose the little roid monkey with the M40 postcode then haha!

On a serious note, am very tempted to send in some peptides.


----------



## Big Ian

digitalis said:


> Whose the little roid monkey with the M40 postcode then haha!
> 
> On a serious note, am very tempted to send in some peptides.


And whos the dosser who sent in half a tab of sb labs dbol lol


----------



## m575

rohm with a printed r dbol coming back as dbol.


----------



## shadow4509

digitalis said:


> Whose the little roid monkey with the M40 postcode then haha!
> 
> On a serious note, am very tempted to send in some peptides.


I was tempted with this too. Would you send mixed or unmixed?

I have 2 vials, one with a drop of IPAM and the other with a drop of Mod GRF 1-29


----------



## digitalis

shadow4509 said:


> I was tempted with this too. Would you send mixed or unmixed?
> 
> I have 2 vials, one with a drop of IPAM and the other with a drop of Mod GRF 1-29


Think powder would be best however given the cost of each bottle (which for me is a big deal) it would have to be mixed as we could then obv. send a residue amount at the bottom. I will add a note stating use of bac water to mix.

I have a vial of Tom's ghrp 2 soon-ish to go and Mod-grf ready now. At £20 a pop for 2mg of Mod-grf I wanna know for sure.


----------



## shadow4509

digitalis said:


> Think it would be mixed as we could then obv. send a residue amount at the bottom. I will add a note stating use of bac water to mix.
> 
> I have a vial of Tom's ghrp 2 soon-ish to go and Mod-grf ready now. At £20 a pop for 2mg of Mod-grf I wanna know for sure.


Good shout. Mine are from SRC, so not as good as Tom's but still worth a check I reckon.


----------



## ethan2009

shadow4509 said:


> Finally and good news! Remember I didnt put any information about what the product was either
> 
> View attachment 145896
> View attachment 145897


is that the prov you got off hacks guy?

can't believe people even doubted that the var may not be var lol, everyone who has used var and winny ect will all no what var really feels like, i find it very easy to tell within 3weeks whats what 

sending tbol in, also sent in today bayer test e, norma test e, and cambridge research mass400


----------



## digitalis

shadow4509 said:


> Good shout. Mine are from SRC, so not as good as Tom's but still worth a check I reckon.


O/T how have you found them, SRC meant to be good PM me if you want.


----------



## shadow4509

ethan2009 said:


> is that the prov you got off hacks guy?
> 
> can't believe people even doubted that the var may not be var lol, everyone who has used var and winny ect will all no what var really feels like, i find it very easy to tell within 3weeks whats what
> 
> sending tbol in, also sent in today bayer test e, norma test e, and cambridge research mass400


Well the online source I use for my pharma stuff, him and d-hacks use the same supplier. So yeah the prov would be fine.


----------



## Dazza

Big Ian said:


> As above mate, orbis tbol bin sent in an is actually tbol...


Good to know but I meant their Injectables.

As for the dates on fuerza true, though mine is long gone it'll at least give me an idea.

Cambridge Research would be good to test, seeing as they're new.


----------



## shadow4509

Dazzza said:


> Good to know but I meant their Injectables.
> 
> As for the dates on fuerza true, though mine is long gone it'll at least give me an idea.
> 
> Cambridge Research would be good to test, seeing as they're new.


Yeah I agree on the cambridge research. I've just got my female friend some 10mg cambridge research var I'll grab one off her and send it in


----------



## capo

anavar Sample W000406 is superdrol


----------



## DTBomb

capo said:


> anavar Sample W000406 is superdrol


Any idea what lab?


----------



## capo

DTBomb said:


> Any idea what lab?


No idea mate just a yellowish powder


----------



## DTBomb

Yeah, thought it was a bit of a longshot.

On a separate note: 'Alchemia Pharma's' Anavar is legit! Might be a bit simplistic, but I figure if a UGL's anavar is legit, they're probably pretty reliable!


----------



## capo

DTBomb said:


> Yeah, thought it was a bit of a longshot.
> 
> On a separate note: 'Alchemia Pharma's' Anavar is legit! Might be a bit simplistic, but I figure if a UGL's anavar is legit, they're probably pretty reliable!


I agree on this also if they are going to put out a supplement with expensive raws to spec can't see they would mess around with the cheaper ones


----------



## solidcecil

Does anyone know how much liquid sample they need?

I'm looking to send in some BSI Mtren DS, BSI sust, BSI var, Apollo sust, NP t400 & Keifei Parabolin


----------



## johnnymctrance

solidcecil said:


> Does anyone know how much liquid sample they need?
> 
> I'm looking to send in some BSI Mtren DS, BSI sust, BSI var, Apollo sust, NP t400 & Keifei Parabolin


looking forward to seeing what the apollo comes back as mate! i thought someone said 0.1ml in a sin pin would be sufficient not 100%


----------



## solidcecil

johnnymctrance said:


> looking forward to seeing what the apollo comes back as mate! i thought someone said 0.1ml in a sin pin would be sufficient not 100%


Ok cheers.


----------



## Monty_uk

Sample W000392 is mine  lol first time buying steroids, and not fake, lmfao irl!

Alchemia pharma Anavar 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/256488-anavar-check.html


----------



## theuppercuts

Could also be totally legit. Baby jesus knows we need something to establish what we are taking is legit and safe. From gym gear to club gear. Something needs to be established


----------



## Dogbolt

Has anyone sent in another BD anavar? I know there was one tested before that said so active ingredients, but its supposed to be good stuff and I thought I read someone was going to send another in.

Someone asked how much liquid to send, I sent 0.1ml of my Fuerza stuff they tested.


----------



## Gwent82

This is new on the WEDINOS website, might be worth noting if you havent already sent stuff in:

WEDINOS is a harm reduction project, and reflects trends in substance use. It is therefore important that samples are submitted with a completed 'Effects Record' and correct postcode information, including samples from outside of Wales. This does not affect your anonymity.

Any samples with web generated reference numbers (WXXXXXX) that do not have a completed 'Effects Record' or conflicting information re: correct postcode will not have their results published.


----------



## Dead lee

Gwent82 said:


> This is new on the WEDINOS website, might be worth noting if you havent already sent stuff in:
> 
> WEDINOS is a harm reduction project, and reflects trends in substance use. It is therefore important that samples are submitted with a completed 'Effects Record' and correct postcode information, including samples from outside of Wales. This does not affect your anonymity.
> 
> Any samples with web generated reference numbers (WXXXXXX) that do not have a completed 'Effects Record' or conflicting information re: correct postcode will not have their results published.


Do you work there?


----------



## Monty_uk

Gwent82 said:


> This is new on the WEDINOS website, might be worth noting if you havent already sent stuff in:
> 
> WEDINOS is a harm reduction project, and reflects trends in substance use. It is therefore important that samples are submitted with a completed 'Effects Record' and correct postcode information, including samples from outside of Wales. This does not affect your anonymity.
> 
> Any samples with web generated reference numbers (WXXXXXX) that do not have a completed 'Effects Record' or conflicting information re: correct postcode will not have their results published.


I sent it in from another country, as im on holiday right now, sent on Friday, results on Thursday... Even forgot to put postcode in, I thought im not gonna get results lol, but did


----------



## Mamoon

Ah bollocks! I put a Welsh postcode, hope it isn't stamped up with my actual area


----------



## DiamondDixie

Seems a bit pointless sending in a sample??

A whole unbroken tub or unflipped vial should be tested, With all the money invested into existing and new labs people are going to put another lab down to benefit themselves? Or is this just me with a sceptical imagination lol.


----------



## steveb1

DiamondDixie said:


> Seems a bit pointless sending in a sample??
> 
> A whole unbroken tub or unflipped vial should be tested, With all the money invested into existing and new labs people are going to put another lab down to benefit themselves? Or is this just me with a sceptical imagination lol.


its relevant to the person whos sent it in but yea can easily be used to smear another lab or get a good reputation for a bad lab


----------



## shadow4509

Mamoon said:


> Ah bollocks! I put a Welsh postcode, hope it isn't stamped up with my actual area


I put a welsh postcode too and I don't live in Wales, but mine still appeared on the site.


----------



## shadow4509

Leetflex said:


> D-Hacks T3 no active ingredient?
> 
> Sample W000375
> 
> Date Received: 14/02/2014
> 
> Postcode: CM12
> 
> Purchase Intent: Cytomel-T3
> 
> Package Label: D-Hacks Cytomel
> 
> Sample Colour: White
> 
> Sample Form: Tablet
> 
> Consumption Method: Oral
> 
> Expected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Unexpected Effects: Irregular Heartbeat
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): No Active Component Identified
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


All D-Hacks OWN products stamped "D-HACKS"?

Whoever sent this in shouldn't have put D-Hacks, this is Cytomel T3


----------



## mrproc

Deff not dhacks t3 ive got some and are stamped D-HACKS also they are a circular pill with an orangey colour


----------



## Guest

mrproc said:


> Deff not dhacks t3 ive got some and are stamped D-HACKS also they are a circular pill with an orangey colour


His old style T3 was square that's a fact, can't remember what they had stamped though.


----------



## m575

Spawn of Haney said:


> His old style T3 was square that's a fact, can't remember what they had stamped though.


No nor me I did have some left somewhere. but they were definitely square.


----------



## GolfDelta

m575 said:


> No nor me I did have some left somewhere. but they were definitely square.


They were indeed,did they not just have a line down the middle?


----------



## m575

Not sure mate I remember the line but not a lot else.


----------



## Big Ian

shadow4509 said:


> All D-Hacks OWN products stamped "D-HACKS"?
> 
> Whoever sent this in shouldn't have put D-Hacks, this is Cytomel T3


Yeah doesnt look right to me, why would it have an "M" stamped on a dhacks product for starters? His t3 deffo does the business aswell!


----------



## steveb1

m575 said:


> No nor me I did have some left somewhere. but they were definitely square.





GolfDelta said:


> They were indeed,did they not just have a line down the middle?


ive got some old d hacks t3 here not sure how old though. now i mixed it in with a pot of rx cart t3 and i dont know which pills are which now as it was ages ago haha. so below are 2 different types of t3, one is d hacks one rx cart but again not sure which


----------



## Sams

Leetflex said:


> D-Hacks T3 no active ingredient?
> 
> Sample W000375
> 
> Date Received: 14/02/2014
> 
> Postcode: CM12
> 
> Purchase Intent: Cytomel-T3
> 
> Package Label: D-Hacks Cytomel
> 
> Sample Colour: White
> 
> Sample Form: Tablet
> 
> Consumption Method: Oral
> 
> Expected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Unexpected Effects: Irregular Heartbeat
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): No Active Component Identified
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


I sent these in, along with cido's and armidex.

I got these from D hacks last year with some DNP, didn't use either in the end but was going to use the T3 with Var next month.

Can't believe there isn't any active ingredient! Have asked him for some Var when I saw the other results but a 8 day wait.

hmmmmm


----------



## GolfDelta

steveb1 said:


> ive got some old d hacks t3 here not sure how old though. now i mixed it in with a pot of rx cart t3 and i dont know which pills are which now as it was ages ago haha. so below are 2 different types of t3, one is d hacks one rx cart but again not sure which


Would imagine the small white are Rx and the yellow dhacks?The dhacks t3 I had were very small,white squares with a line for splitting in half down the centre on one side.


----------



## Sams

mrproc said:


> Deff not dhacks t3 ive got some and are stamped D-HACKS also they are a circular pill with an orangey colour


Yes it is


----------



## steveb1

GolfDelta said:


> Would imagine the small white are Rx and the yellow dhacks?The dhacks t3 I had were very small,white squares with a line for splitting in half down the centre on one side.


more than likely your right mate. whichever ones are from d hacks definitely worked (i used loads of them before tipping them in with the rx cart ones)


----------



## Guest

GolfDelta said:


> Would imagine the small white are Rx and the yellow dhacks?The dhacks t3 I had were very small,white squares with a line for splitting in half down the centre on one side.


Now you mention it, you're correct. Just a line, as said they did the biz.


----------



## Guest

Sams said:


> I sent these in, along with cido's and armidex.
> 
> I got these from D hacks last year with some DNP, didn't use either in the end but was going to use the T3 with Var next month.
> 
> Can't believe there isn't any active ingredient! Have asked him for some Var when I saw the other results but a 8 day wait.
> 
> hmmmmm


Actually from hacks himself or a reseller?


----------



## Sams

Spawn of Haney said:


> Actually from hacks himself or a reseller?


From himself mate, but this was before may last year, so a while ago.


----------



## Big Ian

Sams said:


> From himself mate, but this was before may last year, so a while ago.


Weird! I got some off him around april/may time last year and im pretty sure they never had an "m" printed on them. Both myself and my wife used them (both for the first time on his products) and im sure one of us would have mentioned about the "m"cos it just has no bearing on anything, either his name or his product? Not saying you're wrong/lying and i might be totally mistaken but just seems odd thats all.


----------



## Guest

Sams said:


> From himself mate, but this was before may last year, so a while ago.


E-mail him mate and see what he says. My general thought is he'll bend over backwards to see things right.

This is why I'm still on the fence with this whole testing thing.

I don't believe for a second hacks would knowingly sell bunk meds.

Like mentioned he replaced every customers clen when he was made aware of some sub standard raws.


----------



## shadow4509

Sams said:


> I sent these in, along with cido's and armidex.
> 
> I got these from D hacks last year with some DNP, didn't use either in the end but was going to use the T3 with Var next month.
> 
> Can't believe there isn't any active ingredient! Have asked him for some Var when I saw the other results but a 8 day wait.
> 
> hmmmmm


Just to point out Dhacks is a source. Yes he makes his own products but also sells other labs products and pharma stuff.

What you have purchased is a supposedly pharma grade t3 through Dhacks but It's not a Dhacks product.

@Sams


----------



## Big Ian

shadow4509 said:


> Just to point out Dhacks is a source. Yes he makes his own products but also sells other labs products and pharma stuff.
> 
> What you have purchased is a supposedly pharma grade t3 through Dhacks but It's not a Dhacks product.


Was that aimed at me mate or Sams? As mine were deffo dhacks own brand.


----------



## shadow4509

Big Ian said:


> Was that aimed at me mate or Sams? As mine were deffo dhacks own brand.


Sorry dude it was for Sams


----------



## ethan2009

Guys why would d-hacks put a m print on his own t3 lol that's not hacks brand t3 100% I remember about 2 year ago when he 1st started he bought in already made t3 and clen from china t3 was square tabs clen was little round tabs plain...Then had bad feedback on the clen so he ****ed then Chinese crap off and Started making his own t3 and clen that always!! Had d-hacks printed on the tabs. Case solved!


----------



## Rav212

Want some1 to send in a amp of AP PARABOLIN to see what that potent stuff exactly has in there


----------



## shadow4509

Rav212 said:


> Want some1 to send in a amp of AP PARABOLIN to see what that potent stuff exactly has in there


Thought somebody already did? Came back as what it should be


----------



## Big Ian

shadow4509 said:


> Thought somebody already did? Came back as what it should be


 Yep tren hex and tren hex alone! Was one of the first things to get tested iirc. On around page 15-17 or so.


----------



## Rav212

O sorry lads ain't had the fukin time to ho thru every page there lol! .... We should nominate a ukm computer geek to compile the results of labs into a table, then make a ranking system lol!

But yer this won't last long as people will start to put fake gear in a named vial to give a certain lab a bad name etc etc, fuk sake


----------



## ethan2009

reply direct from mr Hacks once told him about the t3 thing i was nearly spot on lol, hope not break any rules

hi, when we 1st strated up we was making strickly dnp only! and was via caps. this was in 2012, then decided to order in clen/t3 tabs from a china source that are made by mao labs, (sponser on promuscle) put them into pots and sold both clen and t3 with our dnp, was decent at 1st until we got a bad batch of clen tabs  so i then decided to start making tabs myself! as just didnt trust anyone after that! but most people was refunded for there clen at the time anyway. didnt think the t3 was also no good though witch is a shame but didnt sell much of them as only had 1 batch until got the poor clen...cant believe someone actually still has that old t3 lol was back in 2012! in 2013 we started our own t3 that are orange in colour and has d-hacks printed on most, now 2014 stock are white with d-hacks print. soon all! d-hacks products will be white with d-hacks print. as people already no since we have been making our own! products all! have been top notch products!, not even 1 bad feedback on any orals we produce  we will be sending in 1 tab of every product we make to wedinos  we will also start producing aromasin and proviorn maybe clomid come few months.

thanks for heads up


----------



## ethan2009

Rav212 said:


> O sorry lads ain't had the fukin time to ho thru every page there lol! .... We should nominate a ukm computer geek to compile the results of labs into a table, then make a ranking system lol!
> 
> But yer this won't last long as people will start to put fake gear in a named vial to give a certain lab a bad name etc etc, fuk sake


true that, what stops anyone to draw out gear from a vial then put some cooking oil into it and send it in  take these results with a pinch of salt imo it will! start happening lab abusing labs like its always been


----------



## Suprakill4

Rav212 said:


> O sorry lads ain't had the fukin time to ho thru every page there lol! .... We should nominate a ukm computer geek to compile the results of labs into a table, then make a ranking system lol!
> 
> But yer this won't last long as people will start to put fake gear in a named vial to give a certain lab a bad name etc etc, fuk sake


I reckon this will happen if it isn't already. I wander if you send in stuff that's not opened (I know that would be very expensive to do) whether they would take a pic of it unopened for the site. Might stop people interfering with stuff?


----------



## B.I.G

It will soon get to the point where you can only trust the results of your own things being sent in or friends things being sent.

I plan to send some of the wildcat stuff I've got in the future. Stuff definitely in it but I wanna know what exactly


----------



## ethan2009

Suprakill4 said:


> I reckon this will happen if it isn't already. I wander if you send in stuff that's not opened (I know that would be very expensive to do) whether they would take a pic of it unopened for the site. Might stop people interfering with stuff?


but that won't stop another lab owner bro?

as a lab owner will have 1 of them things to take off a lid/cap draw all good stuff out then re cap it ect if no what i mean?

as imo labs don't like other labs getting all the attention init lol


----------



## ethan2009

wonder when someone makes a lab called uk-m labs ha ha


----------



## Rav212

ethan2009 said:


> wonder when someone makes a lab called uk-m labs ha ha


Haha jokes


----------



## Suprakill4

ethan2009 said:


> but that won't stop another lab owner bro?
> 
> as a lab owner will have 1 of them things to take off a lid/cap draw all good stuff out then re cap it ect if no what i mean?
> 
> as imo labs don't like other labs getting all the attention init lol


Yeah didn't think of that. Ffs I'm just gonna completely stick to what I know works for me until it no longer works and forces a change lol. How corrupt is everything in life lol!!


----------



## Dani3l

I've been using uk-m labs tren enth and its gtg


----------



## Suprakill4

ethan2009 said:


> wonder when someone makes a lab called uk-m labs ha ha


Would be as good a name as any. Look at the current -

Wildcat - a wild cat. Very random lol.

BSI - that could mean absolutely anything.

Lixus - just a made up word?

Apollo - something I would relate to space of lynx body wash lol.

Neuro pharm - neuro is to do with the mind and nervous system I think, nothing related to muscle

Rohm - could mean anything again.

The list goes on.


----------



## mmc1234

Interested to find out whats in Apollo after all the good feedback its been getting.


----------



## Dazza

I haven't long used up my old stock of dhacks T3, as i only ran it with his dnp.

Mine were brown/red with no logo, and sure as anything worked as i perked right up and felt the weight shifting.

Id be very surprised if that sample was legit tbh.


----------



## ethan2009

Like a burnt orange init? Yeah had them ones myself start of last year must of been his 1st batch


----------



## durhamlad

Just sent off 5 samples

1 X Zafa Sust batch 53

1 x Gentech Tren Ace

1 x Gentech Masteron Enanthate + prop

1 x Lipthai Sustanon

1 x Alpha Pharma Anavar - that clearly are not alpha pharma but cheap knock off capsules - would be nice to see whats in them lol

Hopefully see something later next week


----------



## Suprakill4

durhamlad said:


> Just sent off 5 samples
> 
> 1 X Zafa Sust batch 53
> 
> 1 x Gentech Tren Ace
> 
> 1 x Gentech Masteron Enanthate + prop
> 
> 1 x Lipthai Sustanon
> 
> 1 x Alpha Pharma Anavar - that clearly are not alpha pharma but cheap knock off capsules - would be nice to see whats in them lol
> 
> Hopefully see something later next week


I would be very shocked if zafa come back bad. Love the stuff.


----------



## heavy123

durhamlad said:


> Just sent off 5 samples
> 
> 1 X Zafa Sust batch 53
> 
> 1 x Gentech Tren Ace
> 
> 1 x Gentech Masteron Enanthate + prop
> 
> 1 x Lipthai Sustanon
> 
> 1 x Alpha Pharma Anavar - that clearly are not alpha pharma but cheap knock off capsules - would be nice to see whats in them lol
> 
> Hopefully see something later next week


Very interested to see what those AP fake caps come back as ...

any chance of posting a picture please mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

heavy123 said:


> Very interested to see what those AP fake caps come back as ...
> 
> any chance of posting a picture please mate?


I didn't think there were any alpha pharma fakes around? Fcuking annoying that people fake others. If they have the right facilities to make this stuff why not just do it and have their own name? Suppose that would need reputation building then though wouldn't it.


----------



## heavy123

Suprakill4 said:


> I didn't think there were any alpha pharma fakes around? Fcuking annoying that people fake others. If they have the right facilities to make this stuff why not just do it and have their own name? Suppose that would need reputation building then though wouldn't it.


seen these be4 mate but labeled as anadrol , just some plums in the uk buying a cap machine for peanuts and some empty caps with tubs and printing off alpha pharma labels using there name as a push .

no codes , no blister packs just crap tubs with an alpha pharma label .

No offense but you would have to be a mug to even buy them .


----------



## heavy123

The only alpha pharma product that comes lose tab is there rexabol , it is shipped out in tubs of 500 tabs to save space when shipping , very rare but they do exist


----------



## Suprakill4

heavy123 said:


> seen these be4 mate but labeled as anadrol , just some plums in the uk buying a cap machine for peanuts and some empty caps with tubs and printing off alpha pharma labels using there name as a push .
> 
> no codes , no blister packs just crap tubs with an alpha pharma label .
> 
> No offense but you would have to be a mug to even buy them .


Sounds ridiculous but there's a reason they do it. Money obviously but there's that many uneducated (won't say stupid) out there they fall for it everytime b


----------



## strecharmstrong

Suprakill4 said:


> I would be very shocked if zafa come back bad. Love the stuff.


 if it did I wouldn't believe it my bloods tell me its gd ****


----------



## durhamlad

If u search the forum there's a thread with a blister pack of these knock off alpha anavar. Utter crud mate. Prob Winny in them at best but underdosed. I sent the zafa in as the pip is crippling. Would like to see what's in them


----------



## Hotdog147

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah didn't think of that. Ffs I'm just gonna completely stick to what I know works for me until it no longer works and forces a change lol. *How corrupt is everything in life lol!![*


I know, what's the world coming to when you can't trust a drug dealer!

Your first sentence will see you right though mate, stick to what you know until you have a genuine reason to change


----------



## Guest

Good informative reply from Hacks, stand up guy imo.

Credit to the game.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Seen a gym owner sell his best mate fake ap oxy caps! and he knew they where fake some sad people out there.


----------



## solidcecil

I'm sending off BSI anavar.

I've got 3 other forms to use, what 3 would you like to see tested out of the below:

Neuro pharma oxys

BD Adex

BSI sust

BSI Mtren DS

Apollo sust

Keifei Parabolin

Packastani test depot

Neuro pharma Tri test

Pharma Viagra

And also, how are you guys sending off oils?


----------



## funkdocta

solidcecil said:


> I'm sending off BSI anavar.
> 
> I've got 3 other forms to use, what 3 would you like to see tested out of the below:
> 
> Neuro pharma oxys
> 
> BD Adex
> 
> BSI sust
> 
> BSI Mtren DS
> 
> Apollo sust
> 
> Keifei Parabolin
> 
> Packastani test depot
> 
> Neuro pharma Tri test
> 
> Pharma Viagra


BSI Mtren DS

BSI Sust

Apollo Sust


----------



## funkdocta

solidcecil said:


> I'm sending off BSI anavar.
> 
> I've got 3 other forms to use, what 3 would you like to see tested out of the below:
> 
> Neuro pharma oxys
> 
> BD Adex
> 
> BSI sust
> 
> BSI Mtren DS
> 
> Apollo sust
> 
> Keifei Parabolin
> 
> Packastani test depot
> 
> Neuro pharma Tri test
> 
> Pharma Viagra
> 
> And also, how are you guys sending off oils?


By the way, your like a friggin walking chemist!


----------



## solidcecil

funkdocta said:


> By the way, your like a friggin walking chemist!


:laugh: these are just the bottles I've got open.


----------



## solidcecil

solidcecil said:


> I'm sending off BSI anavar.
> 
> I've got 3 other forms to use, what 3 would you like to see tested out of the below:
> 
> Neuro pharma oxys
> 
> BD Adex
> 
> BSI sust
> 
> BSI Mtren DS
> 
> Apollo sust
> 
> Keifei Parabolin
> 
> Packastani test depot
> 
> Neuro pharma Tri test
> 
> Pharma Viagra
> 
> And also, how are you guys sending off oils?


Anyone else?


----------



## MRSTRONG

solidcecil said:


> Anyone else?


id like to see them all tested .


----------



## solidcecil

ewen said:


> id like to see them all tested .


So would I, but I've only got 3 forms at the moment.


----------



## micky12

solidcecil said:


> I'm sending off BSI anavar.
> 
> I've got 3 other forms to use, what 3 would you like to see tested out of the below:
> 
> Neuro pharma oxys
> 
> BD Adex
> 
> BSI sust
> 
> BSI Mtren DS
> 
> Apollo sust
> 
> Keifei Parabolin
> 
> Packastani test depot
> 
> Neuro pharma Tri test
> 
> Pharma Viagra
> 
> And also, how are you guys sending off oils?


id like to see what the BSI sust comes back as mate , i bought some last yr still not used it, other mates have used there gear and had very good results


----------



## MRSTRONG

solidcecil said:


> So would I, but I've only got 3 forms at the moment.


print more off or photo copy them ?


----------



## solidcecil

ewen said:


> print more off or photo copy them ?


Don't have a printer or photocopier at home. Had to get my girlfriend to print them off when she went into work.

Will get more soon.


----------



## Rav212

solidcecil said:


> So would I, but I've only got 3 forms at the moment.


Defo the bsi mtren, let see what other goodies may possibly pop up in that lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Rav212 said:


> Defo the bsi mtren, let see what other goodies may possibly pop up in that lol


Think it will come back as it is. Especially the mtren ds it's strong stuff. I just wish there was a company offering it free who show the dosing aswel.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rav212 said:


> Defo the bsi mtren, let see what other goodies may possibly pop up in that lol


Alien DNA .


----------



## solidcecil

I think I'm going to send off the following:

BSI Mtren DS (because its some crazy shit)

Apollo sust (because of all the hype about Apollo at the moment)

Keifei parabolin (because it gave me the worst pip of my life)


----------



## Galaxy

solidcecil said:


> I'm sending off BSI anavar.
> 
> I've got 3 other forms to use, what 3 would you like to see tested out of the below:
> 
> Neuro pharma oxys
> 
> BD Adex
> 
> BSI sust
> 
> BSI Mtren DS
> 
> Apollo sust
> 
> Keifei Parabolin
> 
> Packastani test depot
> 
> Neuro pharma Tri test
> 
> Pharma Viagra
> 
> And also, how are you guys sending off oils?


Both neuro's


----------



## durhamlad

solidcecil said:


> I'm sending off BSI anavar.
> 
> I've got 3 other forms to use, what 3 would you like to see tested out of the below:
> 
> Neuro pharma oxys
> 
> BD Adex
> 
> BSI sust
> 
> BSI Mtren DS
> 
> Apollo sust
> 
> Keifei Parabolin
> 
> Packastani test depot
> 
> Neuro pharma Tri test
> 
> Pharma Viagra
> 
> And also, how are you guys sending off oils?


I've just drawn a bit from each vial into a seperate slin pin. The zafa I've sent off as a full single amp.


----------



## Rav212

Suprakill4 said:


> Think it will come back as it is. Especially the mtren ds it's strong stuff. I just wish there was a company offering it free who show the dosing aswel.


Try give them a call they might release that info for your specific sample if u request it


----------



## solidcecil

I'm just about to post these. Hopefully be on the site early next week.

BSI 10mg anavar (W000480)

Keifei parabolin (W000484)

Apollo sust (W000485)

BSI Mtren +DS (W000486)


----------



## Zangief

solidcecil said:


> I'm just about to post these. Hopefully be on the site early next week.
> 
> BSI 10mg anavar (W000480)
> 
> Keifei parabolin (W000484)
> 
> Apollo sust (W000485)
> 
> BSI Mtren +DS (W000486)


Wonder how bsi will do! This testing stuff is excellent news for uk ugl users! Some labs must be bricking it


----------



## B.I.G

Zangief said:


> Wonder how bsi will do! This testing stuff is excellent news for uk ugl users! Some labs must be bricking it


Especially interested in the anavar results. I don't use BSI but be interesting to see if the var is indeed what it says it is considering how much flack BSI got on here.


----------



## funkdocta

Ive got some old Klona cialis, nolva and clomid... would be funny to see what is in them.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Some of these tabs of var coming back with winny in them and var could be down to not cleaning the mixers or pill press funnels so without actual mg tests these active compound tests are useless other than stating whats in them .


----------



## solidcecil

ewen said:


> Some of these tabs of var coming back with winny in them and var could be down to not cleaning the mixers or pill press funnels so without actual mg tests these active compound tests are useless other than stating whats in them .


This is true, the test should still show the main copound.


----------



## durhamlad

Suprakill4 said:


> I would be very shocked if zafa come back bad. Love the stuff.


I sent the Zafa Sust off purely to see whats in it as it hurts so much 2 days after jabbing


----------



## MRSTRONG

solidcecil said:


> This is true, the test should still show the main copound.


Good point it does say major/minor .

Interesting to see results all the same .


----------



## Dazza

funkdocta said:


> Ive got some old Klona cialis, nolva and clomid... would be funny to see what is in them.


I still have their dnp, adex, t3,sus and eq.

Test would be pointless as they're long gone, but still could be interesting I suppose.


----------



## funkdocta

Dazzza said:


> I still have their dnp, adex, t3,sus and eq.
> 
> Test would be pointless as they're long gone, but still could be interesting I suppose.


yeah pointless as they dont exist anymore but still interesting! I have a feeling half their stuff was bunk


----------



## Rav212

Also noting that alot of different labs are seeming to leave masteron out of their blends!


----------



## Growing Lad

got 2x 20ml vials of klona TrenMast 100mg ace & prop per ml. nice orange colour but I think I should sacrifice a ml.


----------



## Rav212

Growing Lad said:


> got 2x 20ml vials of klona TrenMast 100mg ace & prop per ml. nice orange colour but I think I should sacrifice a ml.


Bet it's just tren lol


----------



## Bensif

I have about ten different labs on hand so I think I might send some samples in of the basics and see what results I get! I have some suspect fuerza test and orbis test prop I'm suspicious of!


----------



## GeordieOak70

Bensif said:


> I have about ten different labs on hand so I think I might send some samples in of the basics and see what results I get! I have some suspect fuerza test and orbis test prop I'm suspicious of!


Didn't think Orbis had any dodgy stuff ?


----------



## Dogbolt

Who sent the whole vial of Fuerza super rip? You only need to send 0.1ml. Obviously it sealed, so it proves something I suppose.


----------



## johnnymctrance

solidcecil said:


> I'm sending off BSI anavar.
> 
> I've got 3 other forms to use, what 3 would you like to see tested out of the below:
> 
> Neuro pharma oxys
> 
> BD Adex
> 
> BSI sust
> 
> BSI Mtren DS
> 
> Apollo sust
> 
> Keifei Parabolin
> 
> Packastani test depot
> 
> Neuro pharma Tri test
> 
> Pharma Viagra
> 
> And also, how are you guys sending off oils?


Apollo mate should be one of them... im on their tren ace and am very suprised at the low amount of sides on 350mg+ per week first cycle of tren


----------



## Growing Lad

Rav212 said:


> Bet it's just tren lol


Yeh by the looks of things, rip blends tend to skip the mast


----------



## bsmotorsport

johnnymctrance said:


> Apollo mate should be one of them... im on their tren ace and am very suprised at the low amount of sides on 350mg+ per week first cycle of tren


I'm surprised at that cos every time I pin their tren A I have the most incredible tren dreams the same night in a pool

Of tren sweat!


----------



## johnnymctrance

bsmotorsport said:


> I'm surprised at that cos every time I pin their tren A I have the most incredible tren dreams the same night in a pool
> 
> Of tren sweat!


i noticed at the beginning that my dreams got a bit mad, they kind of still am, but am just getting used to them, i was sweating a few of the nights but nothing major, so i turned my radiator off and now im fine... one night i woke up and could not get back asleep and that is it.. i hope im just a lucky one!


----------



## G-man99

johnnymctrance said:


> i noticed at the beginning that my dreams got a bit mad, they kind of still am, but am just getting used to them, i was sweating a few of the nights but nothing major, so i turned my radiator off and now im fine... one night i woke up and could not get back asleep and that is it.. i hope im just a lucky one!


So basically your having all the sides then??

Ace tends to give less side anyway, I ran much higher on my last cycle and was virtually side free.

Very surprised compared to running Enan


----------



## funkdocta

Seems all the labs are leaving mast out of their blends... or they are not being recorded by Wedinos for some reason?

I hope the labs are seeing these results and start bucking their ideas up!


----------



## Machette

Lol this is crazy...

So many inconsistensies.

Pharma for me from now on.

So far all pharma has come back good apart from the abu's...

Im surprised all the primo is coming back as primo; considering everyones always been told theres loads of fakes.

Prob dosages which are not accurate.

Do you think some of these errors are due to having wrong labels put on bottles? Its been seen in some cases that test has come back as deca... Whats that all about lol?


----------



## Machette

funkdocta said:


> Seems all the labs are leaving mast out of their blends... or they are not being recorded by Wedinos for some reason?
> 
> I hope the labs are seeing these results and start bucking their ideas up!


Weird that isnt it... Has any masteron been tested in its own?


----------



## funkdocta

Machette said:


> Weird that isnt it... Has any masteron been tested in its own?


Dont think so! Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Dogbolt

I'm going to send in some noble mast e, pretty sure its good, but it will be interesting to see if there's anything else in it.


----------



## m575

I'm sending something in but not putting the lab name purely because it will be a witch hunt if it comes back bad. If it's bad at least I know to avoid and if it's good then happy days. This place will end up Meaningless to people soon other than who sends the stuff in because as has already been pointed out it will probably just cause lab bashing


----------



## johnnymctrance

G-man99 said:


> So basically your having all the sides then??
> 
> Ace tends to give less side anyway, I ran much higher on my last cycle and was virtually side free.
> 
> Very surprised compared to running Enan


Well my point is that im not having the sides consistently in the slightest, and compared to how people make out i was expecting at least something ha,

im in no way complaining but just very suprised and as everybody on here says apollo is great then im just considering myself lucky!


----------



## LutherLee

Isis primo coming back as deca........tut tut!


----------



## johnnymctrance

LutherLee said:


> Isis primo coming back as deca........tut tut!


im amazed how that ends up happening!! wouldnt it be easier to just put in what is supposed too?


----------



## Big Ian

Any know whos the tren e/mast e/test e sample in the slin pin at the bottom of page one that came out good is? Cant get back on the site now to get the ref number.

edit: got it working again now so who's was w000431 (ttm mix) and w000432 (test e)


----------



## Big Ian

Machette said:


> Lol this is crazy...
> 
> So many inconsistensies.
> 
> Pharma for me from now on.
> 
> So far all pharma has come back good apart from the abu's...
> 
> Im surprised all the primo is coming back as primo; considering everyones always been told theres loads of fakes.
> 
> Prob dosages which are not accurate.
> 
> Do you think some of these errors are due to having wrong labels put on bottles? Its been seen in some cases that test has come back as deca... Whats that all about lol?


 One of the bayer primo amps came back as deca mate and yes npp instead of test on fuerza for example has to be a labelling issue imo


----------



## Machette

johnnymctrance said:


> im amazed how that ends up happening!! wouldnt it be easier to just put in what is supposed too?


Prob a labelling issue. Anyone that uses deca in what is supposedly primo would realise straight away lol.

I know i would.


----------



## Dezw

Getting safe to say pretty much all the labs are having issues.

We suspected some, just not all lol.


----------



## Machette

Big Ian said:


> One of the bayer primo amps came back as deca mate and yes npp instead of test on fuerza for example has to be a labelling issue imo


Mmmm i remember using some legit over the counter bayer primo from turkey a few years back and for some reason it carried some pip.

This website will start alot of lab bashing lol...

As said above im just going to carry on using what works for me.

The website takes samples that have been put in a stringe or opened vials were people could put what ever the fcuk they want. So is open for people fcuking over alot of labs.

The website should aquire there own samples to test that would make it easier dont you all think and elliminate any possible fcukeries?


----------



## Si85

Machette said:


> Weird that isnt it... Has any masteron been tested in its own?


Sure I saw a AP mast prop and it contained mast prop.


----------



## Pictor

Haven't really kept up with this thread, any bad results for rohm or wc?!


----------



## don1

Big Ste said:


> Haven't really kept up with this thread, any bad results for rohm or wc?!


Rohm

Date Received: 21/02/2014

Postcode: M40

Purchase Intent: Testosterone Cypionate, Testosterone Enanthate, Masteron Enanthate

Package Label: Not Stated

Sample Colour: Yellow

Sample Form: Liquid

Consumption Method: Intramuscular

Expected Effects: Increased Stamina, Increased Libido, Increased Strength

Unexpected Effects: Not Stated

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Trenbolone enanthate, Testosterone cypionate

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


----------



## don1

You can clearly see this is TTME , but on purchase intent does not say Tren !!

But on vial it does say tren


----------



## Pictor

don1 said:


> Rohm
> 
> Date Received: 21/02/2014
> 
> Postcode: M40
> 
> Purchase Intent: Testosterone Cypionate, Testosterone Enanthate, Masteron Enanthate
> 
> Package Label: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Colour: Yellow
> 
> Sample Form: Liquid
> 
> Consumption Method: Intramuscular
> 
> Expected Effects: Increased Stamina, Increased Libido, Increased Strength
> 
> Unexpected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Trenbolone enanthate, Testosterone cypionate
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


So no mast then! :/


----------



## johnnymctrance

this should be made a sticky for future reference


----------



## G-man99

don1 said:


> You can clearly see this is TTME , but on purchase intent does not say Tren !!
> 
> But on vial it does say tren


Who fills in the purchase intent?

The person who sends in the specimen?

If so , would it not just an error??


----------



## HDU

I want to send sdmatrix in lol!!


----------



## Dezw

HDU said:


> I want to send sdmatrix in lol!!


Fire it in then bro!

I have a couple of things I will be sending in soon, and it will be fullly sealed tubs/bottles, none of this single pill or syringe filled nonsense.


----------



## SkinnyJ

HDU said:


> I want to send sdmatrix in lol!!


Good idea, send it in!


----------



## HDU

SkinnyJ said:


> Good idea, send it in!


Would love to find out what's In it.


----------



## Heavyassweights

HDU said:


> Would love to find out what's In it.


Your all over the gear threads, thought you were 15 and natty?


----------



## HDU

Heavyassweights said:


> Your all over the gear threads, thought you were 15 and natty?


Nearly 17 mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights

HDU said:


> Nearly 17 mate.


And natty? U still under big jim?


----------



## HDU

Heavyassweights said:


> And natty? U still under big jim?


Yep. And yep.


----------



## DemonBarber

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Yep
> 
> Anybody recognise these tabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS it Delta P ?
> 
> Sold as anavar 10mg but contain winny.
> 
> Sample W000139


----------



## don1

G-man99 said:


> Who fills in the purchase intent?
> 
> The person who sends in the specimen?
> 
> If so , would it not just an error??


Yes just pointing it out !! Thought they would of picked it up though


----------



## LutherLee

johnnymctrance said:


> im amazed how that ends up happening!! wouldnt it be easier to just put in what is supposed too?


Not when primo is so expensive lol


----------



## Mamoon

mixmanx said:


> Who sent the whole vial of Fuerza super rip? You only need to send 0.1ml. Obviously it sealed, so it proves something I suppose.


Me! I've got quite a few of them and like you say. proves it was sealed.

Glad i sent it.... proves there is zero Masteron in there and no doubt the Tren and Test are well underdosed.

I'll probably still use them at some point tho


----------



## Mamoon

On a side note.... How much would people be willing to pay for testing if it including doseage (i.e mg/ml)?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Whilst this is a good thing to have, ultimately unless it's yourself sending a sample or it's sealed or a easily identifiable oral it's to open to abuse I know i won't regard it as gospel


----------



## stuey99

I've not read through this whole thread yet, and maybe this has already been answered...but I'm seeing people say this service must be trustworthy because it was set up by the Welsh government? Well I don't trust the UK government and I doubt anyone else here does...so why the fvck would we trust the Welsh government lol? Governments have been trying to manipulate our views on drugs for years...and anyone who thinks otherwise needs to give their brain cells a polish!!


----------



## Guest

Mamoon said:


> On a side note.... How much would people be willing to pay for testing if it including doseage (i.e mg/ml)?


Me, but I wouldn't use it often as tend yo stick with pharma.


----------



## stuey99

Spawn of Haney said:


> Me, but I wouldn't use it often as tend yo stick with pharma.


You'd actually pay for a government sponsored lab to test your gear...and you'd actually trust the results? This is a perfect way for governments to manipulate people mate...drugs are bad, ugl's can't be trusted...so give up the juice and get down the off licence cos alcohol's a nice taxable drug!!


----------



## Suprakill4

stuey99 said:


> You'd actually pay for a government sponsored lab to test your gear...and you'd actually trust the results? This is a perfect way for governments to manipulate people mate...drugs are bad, ugl's can't be trusted...so give up the juice and get down the off licence cos alcohol's a nice taxable drug!!


As extreme as this sounds it's also very believable and wouldn't shock me in the slightest.


----------



## stuey99

Suprakill4 said:


> As extreme as this sounds it's also very believable and wouldn't shock me in the slightest.


Mate it's fvckin blatant. What would a government have to gain from letting people test their illegal drugs lol? Seriously...this is absolute bullsh1t IMO.

Like they're really gonna provide a service which lets you test the reliability of your drug dealer??


----------



## stuey99

...and then they're gonna send back reports that your drugs are good quality and boost the business of the dealers they've been at war with for years??


----------



## shadow4509

stuey99 said:


> Mate it's fvckin blatant. What would a government have to gain from letting people test their illegal drugs lol? Seriously...this is absolute bullsh1t IMO.
> 
> Like they're really gonna provide a service which lets you test the reliability of your drug dealer??


I was thinking along the same lines as this to be honest mate. But having sent my var and prov and put NO information other than the colour of the pills and a welsh postcode, they got them spot on.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pain2Gain said:


> Whilst this is a good thing to have, ultimately unless it's yourself sending a sample or it's sealed or a easily identifiable oral it's to open to abuse I know i won't regard it as gospel


my thoughts exactly , only those that send them in actually know .


----------



## stuey99

shadow4509 said:


> I was thinking along the same lines as this to be honest mate. But having sent my var and prov and put NO information other than the colour of the pills and a welsh postcode, they got them spot on.


I'm not saying they don't test them mate, and they've got to send back SOME accurate reports to make it look believable.


----------



## Rav212

stuey99 said:


> Mate it's fvckin blatant. What would a government have to gain from letting people test their illegal drugs lol? Seriously...this is absolute bullsh1t IMO.
> 
> Like they're really gonna provide a service which lets you test the reliability of your drug dealer??


Think your a little too paranoid mate lol!

It to me seems trustworthy and great for people like us but bad for labs trying to abuse other labs etc... best thing is to use it personally yourself and send in whatever you get and check your own results and don't rely on other peoples results too much.

Alpha pharma seems to b spot on with the induject 250 coming out with all 4 labelled esters for a sustanon blend and in order of which ester I.e deconate was written first as it has 100mg then then phenylpropionate which has 60mg as does iscapronate then prop mentioned last as it only has 30mg. .. So guessing that shows what's written first if more than 1 major is what there's more of per ml.


----------



## Machette

Rav212 said:


> Think your a little too paranoid mate lol!
> 
> It to me seems trustworthy and great for people like us but bad for labs trying to abuse other labs etc... best thing is to use it personally yourself and send in whatever you get and check your own results and don't rely on other peoples results too much.
> 
> Alpha pharma seems to b spot on with the induject 250 coming out with all 4 labelled esters for a sustanon blend and in order of which ester I.e deconate was written first as it has 100mg then then phenylpropionate which has 60mg as does iscapronate then prop mentioned last as it only has 30mg. .. So guessing that shows what's written first if more than 1 major is what there's more of per ml.


Or its the main guys behind Alpha Pharma that set this up lol...


----------



## Machette

Its all a fcukin Conspiracy...


----------



## B.I.G

If it was to put people off why would they say some things are correct. Surely they'd say everything was something else?


----------



## stuey99

Rav212 said:


> Think your a little too paranoid mate lol!
> 
> It to me seems trustworthy and great for people like us but bad for labs trying to abuse other labs etc... best thing is to use it personally yourself and send in whatever you get and check your own results and don't rely on other peoples results too much.
> 
> Alpha pharma seems to b spot on with the induject 250 coming out with all 4 labelled esters for a sustanon blend and in order of which ester I.e deconate was written first as it has 100mg then then phenylpropionate which has 60mg as does iscapronate then prop mentioned last as it only has 30mg. .. So guessing that shows what's written first if more than 1 major is what there's more of per ml.


Ok then, so tell me this...why would the government want to give us a free testing service for illegal drugs, it makes no sense? Why fight a war on drugs then turn round and give us a free service to get them tested?



B.I.G said:


> If it was to put people off why would they say some things are correct. Surely they'd say everything was something else?


Cos then what they were doing would be a bit obvious. I'd love to know where all this trusy for government has come from...everyone's obviously so excited by the fact they can get their gear tested they]re suddenly convincing themselves politicians are trustworthy lol.

Fairplay, so by the results I've seen ROHM fakes DO contain dbol and bd.eu var (probably the top rated ugl var out there atm) contain no active ingredient. Lol...ok then.


----------



## adam28

stuey99 said:


> Ok then, so tell me this...why would the government want to give us a free testing service for illegal drugs, it makes no sense? Why fight a war on drugs then turn round and give us a free service to get them tested?


The only reason i can think of mate is so that the user knows exactly what they are putting in their body rather than a cooked up potion by the drug dealer which could actually kill them with the sh!t they put in it just to make extra money.

Most reccys aint going to kill you. faked reccys with sh!t in, may well do. So i think the government know their never going to stop people taking drugs, but they can make it safer for the user.

Other than that mate i aint got a fcuking clue lol


----------



## Dead lee

Having a war on drugs and safe use are two different things.. they fight a war on heroin but still give out free needles & cooking equipment in the 1ml packs.

I for one believe 100% it's legit and once they get back to me on a question iv asked il most likely send a few things off for testing.


----------



## mgseven

stuey99 said:


> Ok then, so tell me this...why would the government want to give us a free testing service for illegal drugs, it makes no sense? Why fight a war on drugs then turn round and give us a free service to get them tested?
> 
> Cos then what they were doing would be a bit obvious. I'd love to know where all this trusy for government has come from...everyone's obviously so excited by the fact they can get their gear tested they]re suddenly convincing themselves politicians are trustworthy lol.
> 
> Fairplay, so by the results I've seen ROHM fakes DO contain dbol and bd.eu var (probably the top rated ugl var out there atm) contain no active ingredient. Lol...ok then.


The government attitude to drugs for decades has been giving out mixed messages on recreational drug use. On the one hand you have legislation that prosecutes users and suppliers and on the other hand you have agencies that accept people use prohibited substances and work to a harm minimisation model.

The testing is useful on an individual level because the person sending in the substance to be tested knows what they purchased and can find out if the product is what it is meant to be. As has been pointed out there is room for abuse by those who want to undermine a labs rep by mislabelling the product.

I wonder how much it costs for the testing? If its not too expensive then maybe a reputable site like this could set up a subscription service for members to have gear tested. I realise there could be the issues as have raised previously but if there is no agenda on lab pausing on a site it may be possible to have an independent, non bias testing service that we, the end user, could rely on. It may even get the labs to raise their game and be consistent with what they are selling.


----------



## adam28

Dead lee said:


> Having a war on drugs and safe use are two different things.. they fight a war on heroin but still give out free needles & cooking equipment in the 1ml packs.
> 
> I for one believe 100% it's legit and once they get back to me on a question iv asked il most likely send a few things off for testing.


What was the question then mate?

Email me if you cant post on the forum.

Few things i want to send in once i sort my printer out, like the bd.eu. Im still shocked with the other result i see on there saying it had no active ingredient... May as well eat chalk lol


----------



## happynator

the gov are probably reading this thread and laughing their asses off


----------



## funkdocta

happynator said:


> the gov are probably reading this thread and laughing their asses off


How so??


----------



## Dead lee

adam28 said:


> What was the question then mate?
> 
> Email me if you cant post on the forum.
> 
> Few things i want to send in once i sort my printer out, like the bd.eu. Im still shocked with the other result i see on there saying it had no active ingredient... May as well eat chalk lol


It was a question on hgh

The bd.eu thing is weird there may be fakes but it's a service that's def open to abuse so i just take what I can out of it and what samples I send in to give me piece of mind.


----------



## PaulB

Paranoia in this thread. The service is obviously there for harm reduction and to help collect statistics of what is out there and where it's coming from etc...

It's the same when you go to a needle exchange. They give you a service and free goods to keep you safe and ask you for a little information about yourself (if you're willing to give it)


----------



## funkdocta

Dead lee said:


> It was a question on hgh
> 
> The bd.eu thing is weird there may be fakes but it's a service that's def open to abuse so i just take what I can out of it and what samples I send in to give me piece of mind.


Yes, you can trust your own submissions but take whats on the site with a pinch of salt. Most people wont take the **** and mess about with samples, but there are always a few idiots about in every walk of life.


----------



## mgseven

adam28 said:


> What was the question then mate?
> 
> Email me if you cant post on the forum.
> 
> Few things i want to send in once i sort my printer out, like the bd.eu. Im still shocked with the other result i see on there saying it had no active ingredient... May as well eat chalk lol


Might be possible that people get a placebo effect from their expectations of the drug they think they are taking and after a few weeks realise they are not getting any bang for their buck.


----------



## funkdocta

PaulB said:


> Paranoia in this thread. The service is obviously there for harm reduction and to help collect statistics of what is out there and where it's coming from etc...
> 
> It's the same when you go to a needle exchange. They give you a service and free goods to keep you safe and ask you for a little information about yourself (if you're willing to give it)


It is actually a great idea. People are going to snort coke, take tablets and ****, and there is nothing anyone can do about it. So, as opposed to people dying from not knowing what they are taking this reduces the risk.


----------



## funkdocta

mgseven said:


> Might be possible that people get a placebo effect from their expectations of the drug they think they are taking and after a few weeks realise they are not getting any bang for their buck.


Yes. Did anyone watch the Horizon show this week on Placebo effects?? It was fvcking eye opening I can tell you!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03wcchn/Horizon_20132014_The_Power_of_the_Placebo/


----------



## johnnymctrance

stuey99 said:


> Mate it's fvckin blatant. What would a government have to gain from letting people test their illegal drugs lol? Seriously...this is absolute bullsh1t IMO.
> 
> Like they're really gonna provide a service which lets you test the reliability of your drug dealer??


They do it so they know about new trends of designer drugs coming onto the market, it gives them a broader view of the drug situation that they would not get otherwise if they didnt set up the service


----------



## Big Ian

That placebo effect stuff has never affected me on gear past the first week or two and i know if somethings decent or not generally. Ive found a few things to be bunk over the yrs just by feel/results and im sure other experienced users have too.

The bd eu var thing is odd because they pretty much get no bad reviews but i did hear on another forum of them being offered to an experienced member recently at too good to be true prices......maybe theres some counterfeits around?


----------



## stuey99

johnnymctrance said:


> They do it so they know about new trends of designer drugs coming onto the market, it gives them a broader view of the drug situation that they would not get otherwise if they didnt set up the service


Who told you that?


----------



## SkinnyJ

Lol at the tin foil hatters in here


----------



## stuey99

adam28 said:


> The only reason i can think of mate is so that the user knows exactly what they are putting in their body rather than a cooked up potion by the drug dealer which could actually kill them with the sh!t they put in it just to make extra money.
> 
> Most reccys aint going to kill you. faked reccys with sh!t in, may well do. So i think the government know their never going to stop people taking drugs, but they can make it safer for the user.
> 
> Other than that mate i aint got a fcuking clue lol


I'm not saying this service definitely isn't legit. What I'm saying is we have to question it and not just accept it blindly. Some of the results are stange to say the least...the bd var one being a prime example.

I hope it is legit as I would probably use it...but I have very serious doubts. I'm not paranoid, I'm just realistic.

If someone's willing to really test it then send out 10 tabs of let's say dbol from the same tub...but send them at different times and put a diiferent address for each tab. If they all come back with the same result then I'll quite happily admit I'm wrong.


----------



## funkdocta

stuey99 said:


> I'm not saying this service definitely isn't legit. What I'm saying is we have to question it and not just accept it blindly. Some of the results are stange to say the least...the bd var one being a prime example.
> 
> I hope it is legit as I would probably use it...but I have very serious doubts. I'm not paranoid, I'm just realistic.
> 
> If someone's willing to really test it then send out 10 tabs of let's say dbol from the same tub...but send them at different times and put a diiferent address for each tab. If they all come back with the same result then I'll quite happily admit I'm wrong.


The tests wont be wrong mate, its government funded university lab testing them. All that's in question is what people are labelling and sending in. And we have said this a million times already you can only 100% trust what you submit yourself. Or possibly someone you really trust.


----------



## heavy123

Rohm TTm no masteron !


----------



## stuey99

funkdocta said:


> The tests wont be wrong mate, its government funded university lab testing them. All that's in question is what people are labelling and sending in. And we have said this a million times already you can only 100% trust what you submit yourself. Or possibly someone you really trust.


So you're telling me that governments don't have a known history of lying to the public? Or is it just that our desire to finally have a trustworthy way of testing steroids is clouding our judgement somewhat?

Hey, if governments really don't lie then we need to get a team over to Iraq asap to find all these weapons of mass destruction lol.


----------



## skipper1987

Not seen any WC results yet?


----------



## funkdocta

stuey99 said:


> So you're telling me that governments don't have a known history of lying to the public? Or is it just that our desire to finally have a trustworthy way of testing steroids is clouding our judgement somewhat?
> 
> Hey, if governments really don't lie then we need to get a team over to Iraq asap to find all these weapons of mass destruction lol.


Ok.... put down the syringe and move away from the tren slowly!!

Someone get this man a tin foil hat!


----------



## stuey99

funkdocta said:


> Ok.... put down the syringe and move away from the tren slowly!!
> 
> Someone get this man a tin foil hat!


Hahaha, no I'm serious mate...either we trust them or we don't. Which is it?


----------



## funkdocta

stuey99 said:


> Hahaha, no I'm serious mate...either we trust them or we don't. Which is it?


This isn't David Cameron you know haha! Its a bloody welsh university, what would they possibly gain from posting bull**** results on samples?? Put that tin foil hat on quick!! the aliens will probe your ass!


----------



## stuey99

funkdocta said:


> This isn't David Cameron you know haha! Its a bloody welsh university, what would they possibly gain from posting bull**** results on samples?? Put that tin foil hat on quick!! the aliens will probe your ass!


What would they gain? What, apart from government funding you mean? Like I said, I'm not saying it's dfinitely unreliable...what I'm saying is don't trust it blindly.


----------



## heavy123

stuey99 said:


> What would they gain? What, apart from government funding you mean? Like I said, I'm not saying it's dfinitely unreliable...what I'm saying is don't trust it blindly.


----------



## stuey99

I'm gonna test this on Monday. I've got loads of different Wc orals lying about, will send off a load and see what comes back...will put a mate's address tho, they've got super quiet surveillance drones you know, don'y want one hovering over my house watching me lol.


----------



## stuey99

heavy123 said:


>


Excuse me?? You've been promoted to mod pretty quick lol.


----------



## heavy123

stuey99 said:


> Excuse me?? You've been promoted to mod pretty quick lol.


----------



## stuey99

heavy123 said:


>


Lol...do you not speak?


----------



## G-man99

stuey99 said:


> Hahaha, no I'm serious mate...either we trust them or we don't. Which is it?


The amount of people that would be needed to keep this quiet would make it impossible for them to get involved in a big conspiracy.

It's not a black ops scenario with a high level assassination at stake.

The only lies that will come from this are the people sending in false samples to purposefully slate other labs etc


----------



## stuey99

G-man99 said:


> The amount of people that would be needed to keep this quiet would make it impossible for them to get involved in a big conspiracy.
> 
> It's not a black ops scenario with a high level assassination at stake.
> 
> The only lies that will come from this are the people sending in false samples to purposefully slate other labs etc


Didn't you know the government mastered the art of brainwashing years ago...they probably have the whole University under their spell!! Haha, seriously tho...I just don't like trusting the authorities tbh mate. Maybe it is for real I don't know. Anyway I'd better shut up now in case I get in any more trouble from @heavy123, he's the sherriff round these parts.

Def gonna test this out next week, may start a different thread when I get the results tho...the sherriff's too strict round these parts.


----------



## GolfDelta

stuey99 said:


> So you're telling me that governments don't have a known history of lying to the public? Or is it just that our desire to finally have a trustworthy way of testing steroids is clouding our judgement somewhat?
> 
> Hey, if governments really don't lie then we need to get a team over to Iraq asap to find all these weapons of mass destruction lol.


Yes cos the Iraq war is comparable to the Welsh Government setting up a fake programme and lab,posting false results in order to get people to stop taking recreational drugs and steroids lol.

I agree with the people who have said the service is only reliable if you,yourself have sent the sample in but it's a good service,drug testing services have been used for years in Netherlands and Portugal with success.Have them at clubs so people can test pills for content/purity before consuming.With the current 'legal high' epidemic in the UK I think a site like WEDINOS is an excellent idea.Just last week a 17 year old girl died in a Glasgow nightclub and about 10 others have taken ill from taking red Mortal Kombat pills in Scotland(sold as ecstasy,was actually PMA),if drug testing had been more widely available this could have possibly have been avoided.

Tin hat brigade out in force.


----------



## johnnymctrance

stuey99 said:


> Who told you that?


the internet, look on the website, its the whole reason it was set up


----------



## cas

Cool site, just hope it doesn't get abused


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Wow just got through 42 pages, gonna be late meeting the wife now! It would be a good idea if we could start another more condensed thread without the conspiracy theories etc purely listing labs and results. That way members have an idea which labs should be avoided. I know people are worried about falsified samples to slate certain labs but if 5 samples of lab X we're sent in and only one of them came back bunk then we know chance are it's a reputable lab, would this be a possibility @Lorian or would it be against forum rules?


----------



## johnnymctrance

K1NGCA1N said:


> Wow just got through 42 pages, gonna be late meeting the wife now! It would be a good idea if we could start another more condensed thread without the conspiracy theories etc purely listing labs and results. That way members have an idea which labs should be avoided. I know people are worried about falsified samples to slate certain labs but if 5 samples of lab X we're sent in and only one of them came back bunk then we know chance are it's a reputable lab, would this be a possibility @Lorian or would it be against forum rules?


I agree, this should be done


----------



## Love2DL

K1NGCA1N said:


> Wow just got through 42 pages, gonna be late meeting the wife now! It would be a good idea if we could start another more condensed thread without the conspiracy theories etc purely listing labs and results. That way members have an idea which labs should be avoided. I know people are worried about falsified samples to slate certain labs but if 5 samples of lab X we're sent in and only one of them came back bunk then we know chance are it's a reputable lab, would this be a possibility @Lorian or would it be against forum rules?


Exactly, well said mate. A few people were arguing that the results could be tampered but the vast majority will be legit and as more members do this the picture will become clearer.

Wedinos is an invaluable resource and well overdue. The UK is the worst county for dodgy drugs, people dying off E's which don't even contain MDMA etc so finally we can see these ****ty dealers for what they are.


----------



## husaberg

great idea in principle but as mentioned many times it will be manipulated with false samples..wish i had the money and i would source and buy as many different labs as poss and send a sample of each in as i have no axe to grind bar wanting to know what i am spending my hard earned on..

don't even know what rip blend to buy now as most seem without something, mast mostly..i know i have prochem which is at best underdosed as is the fuerza i still have a vail of seems that has no mast either..anyone know for sure what is a good rip blend thats not underdosed or missing mast?


----------



## bail

husaberg said:


> great idea in principle but as mentioned many times it will be manipulated with false samples..wish i had the money and i would source and buy as many different labs as poss and send a sample of each in as i have no axe to grind bar wanting to know what i am spending my hard earned on..
> 
> don't even know what rip blend to buy now as most seem without something, mast mostly..i know i have prochem which is at best underdosed as is the fuerza i still have a vail of seems that has no mast either..anyone know for sure what is a good rip blend thats not underdosed or missing mast?


Wildcat TNT 400 last time i used could tell had mast in from massive boost in libido but if you wanna play safe buy seperate meds


----------



## m575

Just noticed even rohm ttm hasn't got mast in it. Full sealed vial too


----------



## heavy123

m575 said:


> Just noticed even rohm ttm hasn't got mast in it. Full sealed vial too


correct .

We have been getting our pants pulled down by even the most respected labs .


----------



## m575

Think pharma test and dbol might be the way forward lol. And ap tren


----------



## oz72

Bloody hell it's certainly made me think about getting UGL for my next cycle. Looks like it's only Alpha Pharm that will probably contain what you think you are buying.

Alpha is expensive though guess you pay for the quality. Doesn't help when you're on a budget


----------



## husaberg

bail said:


> Wildcat TNT 400 last time i used could tell had mast in from massive boost in libido but if you wanna play safe buy seperate meds


thanks i'll have a look at the wildcat never really thought to use thiers as it's seems expensive from the sources i have available but i would rather pay an extra few quid now ..

seems we are a soft touch what with the protien and other supps as well..i suppose we spend well so there will always be vultures hovering

the reason i have not gone with seperates is with trying to measure small doses and get them in same pin so am not pinning even more than once eod but it's looking likely i will end up doing it..thanks


----------



## heavy123

Going to be sending in

1 amp ap sust

1 amp ap test e

1 amp ap deca

1 amp ap npp

1 amp ap winny

going to send in some of there orals too .

got some rohm kncoking around too and some BSI orals .

looking forward to results.


----------



## bail

oz72 said:


> Bloody hell it's certainly made me think about getting UGL for my next cycle. Looks like it's only Alpha Pharm that will probably contain what you think you are buying.
> 
> Alpha is expensive though guess you pay for the quality. Doesn't help when you're on a budget  [
> 
> I get alpha at a decent price still don't use it very much only thing that I really noticed the diff was their clen everything else is same as any other lab after all it is still a ugl,


----------



## Love2DL

husaberg said:


> great idea in principle but as mentioned many times it will be manipulated with false samples..wish i had the money and i would source and buy as many different labs as poss and send a sample of each in as i have no axe to grind bar wanting to know what i am spending my hard earned on..
> 
> don't even know what rip blend to buy now as most seem without something, mast mostly..i know i have prochem which is at best underdosed as is the fuerza i still have a vail of seems that has no mast either..anyone know for sure what is a good rip blend thats not underdosed or missing mast?


Sure the page at wedinos can be manipulated with false samples.

BUT, if 5 different users on here post that their (insert lab name here) vial came back legit and one person says theirs came back bunk then you can work out a risk assessment for each lab.

99.9% of members on here are not affiliated to a lab and the only way anybody could falsify results is by making lots of accounts on here and getting their post count up to look legit etc it's not feasible.

Before Wedinos we had no way of knowing so kindly stop whinging over nothing.


----------



## stuey99

GolfDelta said:


> Yes cos the Iraq war is comparable to the Welsh Government setting up a fake programme and lab,posting false results in order to get people to stop taking recreational drugs and steroids lol.
> 
> I agree with the people who have said the service is only reliable if you,yourself have sent the sample in but it's a good service,drug testing services have been used for years in Netherlands and Portugal with success.Have them at clubs so people can test pills for content/purity before consuming.With the current 'legal high' epidemic in the UK I think a site like WEDINOS is an excellent idea.Just last week a 17 year old girl died in a Glasgow nightclub and about 10 others have taken ill from taking red Mortal Kombat pills in Scotland(sold as ecstasy,was actually PMA),if drug testing had been more widely available this could have possibly have been avoided.
> 
> Tin hat brigade out in force.


I think it's a great idea as well mate, as long as it can be trusted, and no Iraq and this is not comparable...I was just highlighting the fact that governments cannot always be trusted and we should not trust anything without asking questions.

Yes, the Netherlands have tested drugs in clubs for years, I've used this service many times myself and it's a brilliant idea. However this will never happen in the UK as any political party seen to be condoning drug use by offering testing will lose the powerful vote of Mr and Mrs Daily Mail reader, which is one of the reasons I'm sceptical about this.

Lol, at being called the tin hat brigade just because my opinion is different to yours, cheers for that. You seem 100% sure this service is reliable so I assume you've tested it for yourself...what did you get tested?



johnnymctrance said:


> the internet, look on the website, its the whole reason it was set up


Ah, the internet lol...ok I'm convinced now.


----------



## stuey99

GolfDelta said:


> Yes cos the Iraq war is comparable to the Welsh Government setting up a fake programme and lab,posting false results in order to get people to stop taking recreational drugs and steroids lol.
> 
> I agree with the people who have said the service is only reliable if you,yourself have sent the sample in but it's a good service,drug testing services have been used for years in Netherlands and Portugal with success.Have them at clubs so people can test pills for content/purity before consuming.With the current 'legal high' epidemic in the UK I think a site like WEDINOS is an excellent idea.Just last week a 17 year old girl died in a Glasgow nightclub and about 10 others have taken ill from taking red Mortal Kombat pills in Scotland(sold as ecstasy,was actually PMA),if drug testing had been more widely available this could have possibly have been avoided.
> 
> Tin hat brigade out in force.





johnnymctrance said:


> the internet, look on the website, its the whole reason it was set up





Love2DL said:


> Sure the page at wedinos can be manipulated with false samples.
> 
> BUT, if 5 different users on here post that their (insert lab name here) vial came back legit and one person says theirs came back bunk then you can work out a risk assessment for each lab.
> 
> 99.9% of members on here are not affiliated to a lab and the only way anybody could falsify results is by making lots of accounts on here and getting their post count up to look legit etc it's not feasible.
> 
> Before Wedinos we had no way of knowing so kindly stop whinging over nothing.


Could 5 samples testing legit and 1 testing bunk not also go to prove the lab is unreliable?


----------



## m575

I just love how for years people have banged on about test tren mast being amazing and mast having a great synergy with test and tren and by the looks of it half of the blends don't even contain it anyway!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: priceless


----------



## GolfDelta

stuey99 said:


> I think it's a great idea as well mate, as long as it can be trusted, and no Iraq and this is not comparable...I was just highlighting the fact that governments cannot always be trusted and we should not trust anything without asking questions.
> 
> Agree,never said I trusted the government.Served 6 years in the forces if anything I'm more aware than most about how corrupt and shallow they are.
> 
> Yes, the Netherlands have tested drugs in clubs for years, I've used this service many times myself and it's a brilliant idea. However this will never happen in the UK as any political party seen to be condoning drug use by offering testing will lose the powerful vote of Mr and Mrs Daily Mail reader, which is one of the reasons I'm sceptical about this.
> 
> Yep it is unfortunate that society is such,however it doesn't mean that this service being offered is not legitimately trying to help drug users.
> 
> Lol, at being called the tin hat brigade just because my opinion is different to yours, cheers for that. You seem 100% sure this service is reliable so I assume you've tested it for yourself...what did you get tested?
> 
> Don't believe I've said anywhere that this service is 100% reliable?No I've not sent anything,does that mean I can't have an opinion on the subject?But yes I do believe the programme and lab results are probably reliable.However,as others have said the risk of labs trying to get other labs reputations tarnished is a problem which I agree on.You reckon David Cameron will be briefing the Commons soon saying he's won the war on drugs because some bodybuilders have found out their var is winny?
> 
> Ah, the internet lol...ok I'm convinced now.


----------



## stuey99

Hmmmm, so if you're not saying this service is 100% reliable then we are basically in agreement mate.

I am merely playing devil's advocate here as people seem to be taking this lab's results as gospel and accepting that ROHM ttm does not contain mast,bd var contains nothing and fake ROHM dbol is g2g and I'm not quite sure why? To just accept these results is basically adnitting that labs we've rated highly for years are giving us sh1t, so in that case we're a bunch of fvckin tools who can't tell good gear from cr4p gear. I personally would much rather trust my own knowledge of aas and the results I personally get from certain labs than results from some lab that we know very little about...at least until it's reliability has been proved, surely this makes sense??

My only point is that we shouldn't just trust this service blindly...this is not a conspiracy theory, just common sense surely? And of course you're entitled to your opinion, just as I believe I am entitled to mine without being called the tin hat brigade lol.


----------



## Love2DL

stuey99 said:


> Could 5 samples testing legit and 1 testing bunk not also go to prove the lab is unreliable?


It could mate, I should have said 1 in 20 as a more likely comparison. It depends on the other lab results as to which is most reliable.


----------



## Love2DL

stuey99 said:


> Hmmmm, so if you're not saying this service is 100% reliable then we are basically in agreement mate.
> 
> I am merely playing devil's advocate here as people seem to be taking this lab's results as gospel and accepting that ROHM ttm does not contain mast,bd var contains nothing and fake ROHM dbol is g2g and I'm not quite sure why? To just accept these results is basically adnitting that labs we've rated highly for years are giving us sh1t, so in that case we're a bunch of fvckin tools who can't tell good gear from cr4p gear. I personally would much rather trust my own knowledge of aas and the results I personally get from certain labs than results from some lab that we know very little about...at least until it's reliability has been proved, surely this makes sense??
> 
> My only point is that we shouldn't just trust this service blindly...this is not a conspiracy theory, just common sense surely? And of course you're entitled to your opinion, just as I believe I am entitled to mine without being called the tin hat brigade lol.


Most people would never know if there was no mast. They would still grow on the other compounds just fine.

Bd was being slated on here for years and then for a short while there were a few decent reports but it's rare to see this lab used on here nowadays from what I see.

Obviously if there is only 1 sample its more difficult to know.

It's worth mentioning though, that BD sample was up before the website was even posted on UK-M and going by what I know of BD I wouldn't rush out to buy some to try.


----------



## stuey99

Love2DL said:


> It could mate, I should have said 1 in 20 as a more likely comparison. It depends on the other lab results as to which is most reliable.


As I've said mate, I'm just trying to get people to look at both sides...and I'm also loving that everyone took my crazy conspiracy theories so seriously haha. It must be national serious day today is it? Lol


----------



## Rav212

m575 said:


> I just love how for years people have banged on about test tren mast being amazing and mast having a great synergy with test and tren and by the looks of it half of the blends don't even contain it anyway!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: priceless


Lol! Looks like I may possibly of never taken masteron in my life then lol


----------



## m575

Rav212 said:


> Lol! Looks like I may possibly of never taken masteron in my life then lol


Would probably be hard to know either way I would imagine with test and tren and other things in the mix


----------



## the_grinder

K1NGCA1N said:


> Wow just got through 42 pages, gonna be late meeting the wife now! It would be a good idea if we could start another more condensed thread without the conspiracy theories etc purely listing labs and results. That way members have an idea which labs should be avoided. I know people are worried about falsified samples to slate certain labs but if 5 samples of lab X we're sent in and only one of them came back bunk then we know chance are it's a reputable lab, would this be a possibility @Lorian or would it be against forum rules?


agreed


----------



## stuey99

m575 said:


> Would probably be hard to know either way I would imagine with test and tren and other things in the mix


I can definitely tell when I'm running mast. Without mast I have to keep estrogen levels just right to hold onto my sex drive, with mast ai dose doesn't really matter, sex drive is always good.


----------



## funkdocta

stuey99 said:


> I can definitely tell when I'm running mast. Without mast I have to keep estrogen levels just right to hold onto my sex drive, with mast ai dose doesn't really matter, sex drive is always good.


I find this too. Its the only positive thing i have to say about Orbis Progain... im very confident it has mast in it. Shame the tren seems to be none existent or very under dosed.


----------



## stuey99

funkdocta said:


> I find this too. Its the only positive thing i have to say about Orbis Progain... im very confident it has mast in it. Shame the tren seems to be none existent or very under dosed.


Yeah I'd definitely rather have the tren than the mast...although all 3 compounds would be preferable lol


----------



## Sustanation

Big Ian said:


> That placebo effect stuff has never affected me on gear past the first week or two and i know if somethings decent or not generally. Ive found a few things to be bunk over the yrs just by feel/results and im sure other experienced users have too.
> 
> The bd eu var thing is odd because they pretty much get no bad reviews but i did hear on another forum of them being offered to an experienced member recently at too good to be true prices......maybe theres some counterfeits around?


On Bd's website on the verification bit they name a site that is supposedly selling bunk bd the anavar could of come from them.


----------



## adam28

Sustanation said:


> On Bd's website on the verification bit they name a site that is supposedly selling bunk bd the anavar could of come from them.


I heard from the grape vine The reason bd says that "seller" is selling bunk bd gear is because he owes him £2800 odd pound for stock that was sold to him and not paid for...


----------



## ethan2009

Big Ian said:


> Any know whos the tren e/mast e/test e sample in the slin pin at the bottom of page one that came out good is? Cant get back on the site now to get the ref number.
> 
> edit: got it working again now so who's was w000431 (ttm mix) and w000432 (test e)


Hi mate they are both mine including the bayer test e. The ttm is Cambridge research mass400. Test e is Cambridge research test e, and bayer yes bayer test e


----------



## ethan2009

Ps I have sent off Cambridge mast e today 

Anyone noticed the site results bit not working now?


----------



## Big Ian

ethan2009 said:


> Hi mate they are both mine including the bayer test e. The ttm is Cambridge research mass400. Test e is Cambridge research test e, and bayer yes bayer test e


Good news on the cambridge stuff mate......1st ttm blend to come back actually with ttm


----------



## SkinnyJ

ethan2009 said:


> Ps I have sent off Cambridge mast e today
> 
> Anyone noticed the site results bit not working now?


Yep?! All the results have gone!?


----------



## ethan2009

Big Ian said:


> Good news on the cambridge stuff mate......1st ttm blend to come back actually with ttm


Oh yeah lol not even looked at this thread for few days so didn't notice! Shocked about rohm ttm


----------



## ethan2009

SkinnyJ said:


> Yep?! All the results have gone!?


Crap!!! Hope it's not over now! Want the mast results! So can then be confident starting my cycle lol sent it off special delivery today with a some hacks aas Orals


----------



## m575

Great. Knew it would happen when I'd sent my stuff in!!

I await the tin hat brigade to tell us all that a top ugl has paid them off to pull the plug :lol:


----------



## Jas

ethan2009 said:


> Oh yeah lol not even looked at this thread for few days so didn't notice! Shocked about rohm ttm


What was the result of rohm ttm?


----------



## Jas

shadow4509 said:


> Thought somebody already did? Came back as what it should be


Do you know the results of OBS Sustanon or Zafa pharma


----------



## shadow4509

Jas said:


> Do you know the results of OBS Sustanon or Zafa pharma


I never sent these in mate


----------



## Jas

shadow4509 said:


> I never sent these in mate


Ok, the reviews on here look gt2


----------



## Pictor

Jas said:


> What was the result of rohm ttm?


No mast present mate


----------



## Lee3105

Has any Anavar checked out as g2g?


----------



## Jas

Big Ste said:


> No mast present mate


Ok i'm surprised, suppose many are hearing some of these results here


----------



## Pictor

Lee3105 said:


> Has any Anavar checked out as g2g?


D-Hacks


----------



## Lee3105

Seems like the only one, everything else is Winny :cursing:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Was informed this was being stopped under review!


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Big Ian said:


> Good news on the cambridge stuff mate......1st ttm blend to come back actually with ttm


Cambridge the word "research " did there research before going live and good success too them, just done my 4th jab and will update my thread now!


----------



## ethan2009

Lee3105 said:


> Seems like the only one, everything else is Winny :cursing:


True that! Have always stood by hacks var as used it myself and new it was var anyway, and so has many! Hacks other new oral aas range been out few weeks now and already getting great reviews so I am very confident that there other Orals will contain what they ment to! Only lab I would use for Orals now for sure! Imagine if started oils Omg! Lol


----------



## ethan2009

topdog said:


> Cambridge the word "research " did there research before going live and good success too them, just done my 4th jab and will update my thread now!


X2 seems and look very professional


----------



## ethan2009

topdog said:


> Was informed this was being stopped under review!


I hope not  but then in ugs eyes they be buzzing


----------



## husaberg

Love2DL said:


> Sure the page at wedinos can be manipulated with false samples.
> 
> BUT, if 5 different users on here post that their (insert lab name here) vial came back legit and one person says theirs came back bunk then you can work out a risk assessment for each lab.
> 
> 99.9% of members on here are not affiliated to a lab and the only way anybody could falsify results is by making lots of accounts on here and getting their post count up to look legit etc it's not feasible.
> 
> Before Wedinos we had no way of knowing so kindly stop whinging over nothing.


?? whinging ..and getting 5 different members with no axe to grind to send samples of each in is as likely as me having the money to buy them all at least say somethimng realistic if your going to use it to take pot shots


----------



## Big Ian

Lee3105 said:


> Has any Anavar checked out as g2g?


Dhacks did of course but there were a few others suprisingly but most were just generic no brand tabs.


----------



## Dezw

That's a shame all the results have gone, wonder if they were concerned the roid boys have hijacked it lol.


----------



## Dead lee

Dezw said:


> That's a shame all the results have gone, wonder if they were concerned the roid boys have hijacked it lol.


Hopefully updating the page with all the samples been sent in off here lol

Hope not though i was going to send a few bits


----------



## Dezw

Dead lee said:


> Hopefully updating the page with all the samples been sent in off here lol
> 
> Hope not though i was going to send a few bits


Me too mate, had a few things i was interested to see the results of.


----------



## iitwiistedz

So basically the var from db.eu has no effect on gains if im correct


----------



## Machette

iitwiistedz said:


> So basically the var from db.eu has no effect on gains if im correct


One of the main reasons I dont trust this testing. As for the last few months everyone has been raving about this var.


----------



## tommyc2k7

iitwiistedz said:


> So basically the var from db.eu has no effect on gains if im correct


Strong first post


----------



## Dazza

Wahey! Samples are back.

Though you can't really trust the samples 100% you can see trends forming.

Amps are far more reliable than vials, but not always.

Red square's reputation is in bits.

Isis is questionable as is signature pharma.

All fuerza samples have so far been legit, personally i still question them.

Ap is the best so far.

Dhacks orals are what they say.


----------



## digitalis

Machette said:


> One of the main reasons I dont trust this testing. As for the last few months everyone has been raving about this var.


Errr I'd suggest that the chances of an underground lab products being being as advertised (ya know, to make more money) is far more likely than a government backed drugs programme not testing correctly, plus I'd wager they've have protocols in place take any minor/unintentional contamination into account, hence the major/minor.

Of course there is going to be subterfuge from competing labs now as has already been stated many times, that is almost certain.


----------



## infernal0988

abit sh!t that the ROHM TTM was tren, test but no masteron


----------



## skipper1987

Dazzza said:


> Wahey! Samples are back.
> 
> Though you can't really trust the samples 100% you can see trends forming.
> 
> Amps are far more reliable than vials, but not always.
> 
> Red square's reputation is in bits.
> 
> Isis is questionable as is signature pharma.
> 
> All fuerza samples have so far been legit, personally i still question them.
> 
> Ap is the best so far.
> 
> Dhacks orals are what they say.


Still not seen any results for WC?


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> Still not seen any results for WC?


Well iknow the effects from Deca pretty well & i know for a fact mine is Deca.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Dazzza said:


> Wahey! Samples are back.
> 
> Though you can't really trust the samples 100% you can see trends forming.
> 
> Amps are far more reliable than vials, but not always.
> 
> Red square's reputation is in bits.
> 
> Isis is questionable as is signature pharma.
> 
> *All fuerza samples have so far been legit, personally i still question them.*
> 
> Ap is the best so far.
> 
> Dhacks orals are what they say.


No they haven't their test e 300 came back as npp.


----------



## funkdocta

SkinnyJ said:


> No they haven't their test e 300 came back as npp.


I think thats one of the most random results on there. Either someone was taking the **** who sent it in or they have completely retarded people filling vials


----------



## Machette

funkdocta said:


> I think thats one of the most random results on there. Either someone was taking the **** who sent it in or they have completely retarded people filling vials


Def mislabelled or filled lol. Prob got retards fillinglol

The effects of test e and npp are very different.


----------



## Dazza

skipper1987 said:


> Still not seen any results for WC?


Nope not a hint of wc, seen pc and like most say oils seem fine so far, bd orals however it doesn't look good.


----------



## Dazza

SkinnyJ said:


> No they haven't their test e 300 came back as npp.


Not surprised, even i was questioning the T400 i had.

But that's shocking given the two compounds are so different, an experienced user would tell right away.

Must have gone off the listings, i went back all 20 pages i guess they only keep them on site for so long.


----------



## funkdocta

Dazzza said:


> Not surprised, even i was questioning the T400 i had.
> 
> But that's shocking given the two compounds are so different, an experienced user would tell right away.
> 
> Must have gone off the listings, i went back all 20 pages i guess they only keep them on site for so long.


Might be time to start archiving their results pages.


----------



## Dazza

funkdocta said:


> Might be time to start archiving their results pages.


Well they obviously archive the results, perhaps ask them nicely of a spreadsheet see what that throws up?

Can't really do it here, as people say results will be jaded as many will post fake results.

I prefer going by the trend as a whole, doesn't eliminate bad results but at least going this way you know who is more legit as genuine samples will probably far outweigh the fakes.


----------



## SkinnyJ

funkdocta said:


> I think thats one of the most random results on there. Either someone was taking the **** who sent it in or they have completely retarded people filling vials


I sent it in mate, I can assure I did nothing to it. It was for my first cycle, and I changed lab after using half the vial as something wasn't right 

Ive actually still got an unopened vial of it. Wonder if there's npp in that one too. Might get it

tested.


----------



## Oscars

reality is any lab wil try and save money and time. if you buy a big batch of test e powder put a bit of prop in you have a sust blend, make it 300mg per ml label it t400, stick a cypionate label and you have cyp...........youll make gains on it all so why would they bother and i know first hand a lab that does this and there rep is good 

i would be more worried about the sterility and bac content as thats what worries me about ugls


----------



## m575

Anybody sent any cooper pharma in?


----------



## funkdocta

SkinnyJ said:


> I sent it in mate, I can assure I did nothing to it. It was for my first cycle, and I changed lab after using half the vial as something wasn't right
> 
> Ive actually still got an unopened vial of it. Wonder if there's npp in that one too. Might get it
> 
> tested.


Ah well then thats some major **** up. I would imagine the raws for NPP and test are pretty similar price or at least NPP being more expensive, don't see the point in them doing it on purpose. Would be interesting to see if the other is the same also!


----------



## Machette

I think alot of the results will be varied.

I dont think many labs produce over 5litres of any product at once. So what may be an inconsistency in one batch may not be in another.

I think it all comes down to what is available when a certain product needs to be produced.

For example lab A's resellers need ttm but havnt been able to receive the masteron due to seizure or having run out.

So they just make it without.

But next batch may actually have the masteron.

I just hope the government see the inconsistencies and that wedinos are actually recording info relating to bac contamination etc also so they can make a decision and make gear legal to purchase from pharmacy lol.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

ethan2009 said:


> I hope not  but then in ugs eyes they be buzzing


If you see my previous posts it was set up for "harm reduction" purposes the quote might give you an idea! How I knew its government backed! Needle exchanges ect all aware of it!!


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> Well iknow the effects from Deca pretty well & i know for a fact mine is Deca.


I honestly belive WC results will come back ok anyway always trusted them and never had a bad batch. If anything does come back bad i think it wilk be labelling errors and not pure cheeky rip off tactics.


----------



## skipper1987

Dazzza said:


> Nope not a hint of wc, seen pc and like most say oils seem fine so far, bd orals however it doesn't look good.


I wonder if its because people trust the lab more?


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> I honestly belive WC results will come back ok anyway always trusted them and never had a bad batch. If anything does come back bad i think it wilk be labelling errors and not pure cheeky rip off tactics.


exactly WC have been around a while & been around for a reason good price & quality gear. All though i was surprised to see the ROHM TTM only having Test & tren & no masteron.


----------



## m575

Surprised nobody had sent any dnp in yet


----------



## Guest

Dazzza said:


> Not surprised, even i was questioning the T400 an experienced user would tell right away.
> 
> .


Looks like the t400 came out ok. http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/index/page:4


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Dazzza said:


> Wahey! Samples are back.
> 
> Though you can't really trust the samples 100% you can see trends forming.
> 
> Amps are far more reliable than vials, but not always.
> 
> Red square's reputation is in bits.
> 
> Isis is questionable as is signature pharma.
> 
> All fuerza samples have so far been legit, personally i still question them.
> 
> Ap is the best so far.
> 
> Dhacks orals are what they say.


Can you explain how Amps are better than Multis?

Do you know how and who packages it all up?

The gear we get today is predominantly UGL stuff, including 99% of the Amps on the market today, check out the medical journals and company's that produce AAS for medical purposes and there's not much choice!

There is no medical use for Tren, Masteron, T350, T400 etc.

So if you use you take a chance and it's a Big Mind Field out there, what is good & what is bunk!


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> exactly WC have been around a while & been around for a reason good price & quality gear. All though i was surprised to see the ROHM TTM only having Test & tren & no masteron.


I was not surprised never really liked rohm had a few bad batches. Who knows maybe the rohm tested was the fake copy stuff? who knows? The main reason i dont use rohm is the amount of fakes.


----------



## Machette

Ive just printed and filled out my sample forms.

I was thinking of sending in more than 1 by separating them in envelopes and sending them using Special Delivery in bag.

Should that be ok?

Im sending in some Zafa - Testonon (Alot of PIP), Farmak - Test Prop (Which was good) and some Cooper Deca.

Got alot in my cupboard; anything else you lot recommend i send in?


----------



## skipper1987

infernal0988 said:


> exactly WC have been around a while & been around for a reason good price & quality gear. All though i was surprised to see the ROHM TTM only having Test & tren & no masteron.


I was not surprised never really liked rohm had a few bad batches. Who knows maybe the rohm tested was the fake copy stuff? who knows? The main reason i dont use rohm is the amount of fakes.


----------



## infernal0988

skipper1987 said:


> I was not surprised never really liked rohm had a few bad batches. Who knows maybe the rohm tested was the fake copy stuff? who knows? The main reason i dont use rohm is the amount of fakes.


Probably i dont think original Rohm would take the chance of screwing around with batches like that, specially when they got such a good rep & huge clientel


----------



## Dazza

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Can you explain how Amps are better than Multis?
> 
> Do you know how and who packages it all up?
> 
> The gear we get today is predominantly UGL stuff, including 99% of the Amps on the market today, check out the medical journals and company's that produce AAS for medical purposes and there's not much choice!
> 
> There is no medical use for Tren, Masteron, T350, T400 etc.
> 
> So if you use you take a chance and it's a Big Mind Field out there, what is good & what is bunk!


More hassle i would imagine, easy to buy a vial, copy some labels and throw in what you fancy.

Id imagine getting the right amp along with getting the gear in there, and the right print would be a hassle, not to mention multi use vials are far more common, so would probably make much more profit just buy copying vials.

Certainly is a big minefield, though i won't be buying any blends in a hurry that's for sure, especially TTM.

Im not knocking ugl far from it, i love the blends, it's just nigh on impossible to tell if you're getting the real thing.



Grimnir said:


> Looks like the t400 came out ok. http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/index/page:4


Thanks, bit of relief but still not definitive as mine was dated the same as the rumored bunk batch.

Currently running bsi T400, would have been orbis but my source only went and run out of one, so decided to use the bsi to finish, save the good stuff for my next run.

Certainly learned a lot about bunk gear these past few months that's for sure.



m575 said:


> Surprised nobody had sent any dnp in yet


Not much point tbh, you know for sure when it contains, even klona contained it albeit slightly underdosed to my dhacks.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Dazzza said:


> More hassle i would imagine, easy to buy a vial, copy some labels and throw in what you fancy.
> 
> Id imagine getting the right amp along with getting the gear in there, and the right print would be a hassle, not to mention multi use vials are far more common, so would probably make much more profit just buy copying vials.
> 
> Certainly is a big minefield, though i won't be buying any blends in a hurry that's for sure, especially TTM.
> 
> Im not knocking ugl far from it, i love the blends, it's just nigh on impossible to tell if you're getting the real thing.


Granted a bit more fiddly to produce, but not any more dearer and if you look at that testing chart, most of the Amps did not have anything in them like the label/print would have you believe!

Just did a little tot up on real or not results and I think you will find the Multis just coming out on top over the Amps :smartass:

You pay your money and take your chance with most gear today, unless you know your stuff or have a trusted supply?


----------



## infernal0988

Iknow this much i am steering well clear of RedSquare labs & signature, fureza also seems dodgy & delta is just a disgrace.


----------



## johnnymctrance

Machette said:


> Ive just printed and filled out my sample forms.
> 
> I was thinking of sending in more than 1 by separating them in envelopes and sending them using Special Delivery in bag.
> 
> Should that be ok?
> 
> Im sending in some Zafa - Testonon (Alot of PIP), Farmak - Test Prop (Which was good) and some Cooper Deca.
> 
> Got alot in my cupboard; anything else you lot recommend i send in?


u got any apollo or puro?? if so send some of that in!


----------



## Dazza

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Granted a bit more fiddly to produce, but not any more dearer and if you look at that testing chart, most of the Amps did not have anything in them like the label/print would have you believe!
> 
> Just did a little tot up on real or not results and I think you will find the Multis just coming out on top over the Amps :smartass:
> 
> You pay your money and take your chance with most gear today, unless you know your stuff or have a trusted supply?


Perhaps, or more multi's have been tested :wink:

What i find works best, is to catch a new lab right when feedback is good and buy up as much as you like, before they decide to turn sour.

Or failing that pay the extra and buy Ap from a decent source.

Love to see a bit of apollo and orbis tested, sure it's decent but you never know in this game.


----------



## infernal0988

Next time i buy i will get my source to send a WC & Neuro vial , iknow him well & trust him.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

infernal0988 said:


> Iknow this much i am steering well clear of RedSquare labs & signature, fureza also seems dodgy & delta is just a disgrace.


I think with you mental issues mate, to stay clear of all gear wouldn't be a bad idea, just my advice, as it's not conducive to level thoughts and I for one don't want to hear of you harming yourself again!!!


----------



## infernal0988

XL BODIES LTD said:


> I think with you mental issues mate, to stay clear of all gear wouldn't be a bad idea, just my advice, as it's not conducive to level thoughts and I for one don't want to see you harm yourself again!!!


It wasnt the gear if it wasnt for the gear i would be dead already. I had or HAVE alot going on but yeah after this cycle i am doing a heavy PCT training natty for a while.


----------



## adam28

Im going to be sending in some pharmacom test-300, Bionic sustanon, Orbis Dbol, zydex pro pct and BD.eu Var.

Does anyone know if you can send samples in one envelope?


----------



## Jont2013

Any one get Infiniti labs tested ? Or Orbis injectables ?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

infernal0988 said:


> It wasnt the gear if it wasnt for the gear i would be dead already. I had or HAVE alot going on but yeah after this cycle i am doing a heavy PCT training natty for a while.


Let me tell you this, gear doesn't help in any situation if you have issues mate, glad to hear your thinking straight again and training clean should help your thoughts and health a bit I'm sure.

Best wishes and remember its good to talk!


----------



## TELBOR

Anyone sent any Apollo in yet?


----------



## adam28

On the Wedinos form that you fill in, at the bottom where it says completing form signature; date; etc is that meant to be filled in by me? The other 2 boxes i see are for the testers etc....


----------



## m575

Dazzza said:


> Not much point tbh, you know for sure when it contains, even klona contained it albeit slightly underdosed to my dhacks.


Id be more interested in what else may be in there with it not just it having dnp in


----------



## Dazza

R0BLET said:


> Anyone sent any Apollo in yet?


Not yet, im not sending mine in for love nor money, guess this is the reason why no one else had bothered


----------



## TELBOR

Dazzza said:


> Not yet, im not sending mine in for love nor money, guess this is the reason why no one else had bothered


I think I'll bang some in the post, Rip240 and TorRip.

It's been spot on tbh, but be good to see if everything is there


----------



## don1

R0BLET said:


> Anyone sent any Apollo in yet?


Yes mate hex and deca,


----------



## TELBOR

don1 said:


> Yes mate hex and deca,


Cool, it's the blends I'm keen to see come back tbh

That's the reason I buy them lol If it's missing a compound then I'll go the single compound vials in the future


----------



## m575

Hex will be the most interesting one lets be honest


----------



## Guest

People behind labs sending in decent gear and passing it off as the lab/s they are actually behind.

This whole things a load of 8ollocks the politics have started already!


----------



## don1

m575 said:


> Hex will be the most interesting one lets be honest


That's why I'm sending it


----------



## adam28

Spawn of Haney said:


> People behind labs sending in decent gear and passing it off as the lab/s they are actually behind.
> 
> This whole things a load of 8ollocks the politics have started already!


Im only interested in what i send in so i know what im taking. Take everything else with a pinch of salt.

Its a great site for our own benefits...


----------



## Guest

adam28 said:


> Im only interested in what i send in so i know what im taking. Take everything else with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Its a great site for our own benefits...


Good and very true point Adam .


----------



## m575

adam28 said:


> Im only interested in what i send in so i know what im taking. Take everything else with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Its a great site for our own benefits...


Same here aswel to be honest. 0.2 ml in a blank slin pin could be absolutely anything in all honesty so I don't expect others to believe me but as long as I know what I'm getting I don't care.

I or others could film myself/themselves flipping open a sealed vial and drawing it and packing it and sending it and some people wouldn't believe lol that's why I'm keeping mine to myself


----------



## Suprakill4

m575 said:


> Same here aswel to be honest. 0.2 ml in a blank slin pin could be absolutely anything in all honesty so I don't expect others to believe me but as long as I know what I'm getting I don't care.
> 
> I or others could film myself/themselves flipping open a sealed vial and drawing it and packing it and sending it and some people wouldn't believe lol that's why I'm keeping mine to myself


I'm going to do the same with an unmarked slin pin and I will not list what is meant to be in it. Couldn't give a sh1t what anyone else has sent in because it's incredible the ammount of people with agendas so I will not trust any review on there apart from the ones I've personally sent.


----------



## G-man99

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm going to do the same with an unmarked slin pin and I will not list what is meant to be in it. Couldn't give a sh1t what anyone else has sent in because it's incredible the ammount of people with agendas so I will not trust any review on there apart from the ones I've personally sent.


Will you still post up your results for others to see though?


----------



## Suprakill4

G-man99 said:


> Will you still post up your results for others to see though?


No because it holds no value to other people. I could be lying. I have no reason to but others don't know that and I wouldn't trust anyone else's posted results. It's purely for me to make sure what I'm using it what's in it.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Items should be sent in full and sealed even then you don't know if they be tampered with, local needle exchanges are more concerned for users now as using incorrect products giving unwanted or unexpected side effects, people with certain health issues, I think this has opened a new concern for them.


----------



## Suprakill4

topdog said:


> Items should be sent in full and sealed even then you don't know if they be tampered with, local needle exchanges are more concerned for users now as using incorrect products giving unwanted or unexpected side effects, people with certain health issues, I think this has opened a new concern for them.


Exactly. As someone said I imagine it's very easy to use a tool to put a new cap on something that's been tampered with. It's sad to think people will do this but very true


----------



## Donnie Brasco

wedinos has real open up a huge can of worms, so now they see bigger risks, this gets discussed via various parties, next thing class B? could be on the cards?


----------



## Suprakill4

topdog said:


> wedinos has real open up a huge can of worms, so now they see bigger risks, this gets discussed via various parties, next thing class B? could be on the cards?


You could be right. Hope not would that make it illegal to use?


----------



## scousebrah

anyone done zydex tbol? i have bad heart reactions to it.


----------



## scousebrah

on a side note, if i sent in melanotan, would it find an active ingredient?


----------



## Dezw

topdog said:


> wedinos has real open up a huge can of worms, so now they see bigger risks, this gets discussed via various parties, next thing class B? could be on the cards?


Very true this, I am already concerned simply with the amount of gear users now getting needles and the like at the exchanges, all these figures go back to the government.

This could now cause worse issues in the long run.


----------



## Dave 0511

Dezw said:


> Very true this, I am already concerned simply with the amount of gear users now getting needles and the like at the exchanges, all these figures go back to the government.
> 
> This could now cause worse issues in the long run.


Totally agree. Not a big step for the figures to be used to justify all sorts of measures due to the "steroid problem". All because some tightwad meatheads can't see past saving a fiver. I mean really it literally costs about 1% of a cycle cost to get pins and whatnot to last ages and ages. I'm sure plenty will disagree though.


----------



## Dezw

Dave 0511 said:


> Totally agree. Not a big step for the figures to be used to justify all sorts of measures due to the "steroid problem". All because some tightwad meatheads can't see past saving a fiver. I mean really it literally costs about 1% of a cycle cost to get pins and whatnot to last ages and ages. I'm sure plenty will disagree though.


I know what you mean, I've always bought them, firstly cause I didn't want to go to an exchange and once I learned they passed all the figures on then that was another reason not to.


----------



## Suprakill4

Dezw said:


> I know what you mean, I've always bought them, firstly cause I didn't want to go to an exchange and once I learned they passed all the figures on then that was another reason not to.


Plus you get some scruffy little dirty smack head saying 'I would be massive if I used rodders'. Lol. Been exchange once and swiftly changed to paying for them!


----------



## infernal0988

Check out my new journal


----------



## bulldogge

Very interesting thread.. personally i wont believe any results unless i have sent them in myself as others have said this is open to abuse from people with agendas against other labs etc... trust what you send in, take everything else with a huge bag of salt imo

anyway, will be sending in some bits for my next cycle as i need to avoid certain compounds so need to know what i am using is the right gear.. so thanks for the link


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Ok we all understand now certain labs have issues even the well known ones! New lab every day! How do we reduce the risks! Simple all well known labs need to keep there reputation of good consistent quality products, not that easy to be honest, why raws firstly, then we go to processing, we have to be accepting some problems, I could write this post forever but fu*k it I'm knackered lol! Be careful learn from what we have seen. Good night all!


----------



## Sams

Well iv someone contacting me to give Mr hacks my contact results regarding the T3 with no active agreement, hopefully he will replace them


----------



## Chelsea

I have:

WC - Test E

WC - Deca

WC - Tnt Depot 450

BD - Dbol

AP - Prop

All in a box that are basically left overs so I will send those in.

I may send them in unmarked syringes with a personal mark on them that only I would recognise as mine then I will post what they are in this thread, people can take what they want from it but ive never lied on here before and I don't intent to start doing so now so it will just be for the benefit of the board.


----------



## m575

Chelsea said:


> I have:
> 
> WC - Test E
> 
> WC - Deca
> 
> WC - Tnt Depot 450
> 
> BD - Dbol
> 
> AP - Prop
> 
> All in a box that are basically left overs so I will send those in.
> 
> I may send them in unmarked syringes with a personal mark on them that only I would recognise as mine then I will post what they are in this thread, people can take what they want from it but ive never lied on here before and I don't intent to start doing so now so it will just be for the benefit of the board.


You have to put a number on them anyway so you will know which one is which.


----------



## Chelsea

m575 said:


> You have to put a number on them anyway so you will know which one is which.


Ahh ok perfect. I'll look into how to send them now and "take" some package envelopes from work to put them in.


----------



## Machette

Is it best to send in special delivery or First Class?


----------



## Machette

Sent Special Delivery; lets see what the results show. Sent in 6 samples of pharma and some Rohm.

Any idea how long they take to put results up?


----------



## Chelsea

Right I've printed off 6 forms ready for tonight, if im going to send in a loaded syringe what is the best way of securing the syringe to make sure it doesn't leak everywhere in the package?


----------



## heavy123

Chelsea said:


> Right I've printed off 6 forms ready for tonight, if im going to send in a loaded syringe what is the best way of securing the syringe to make sure it doesn't leak everywhere in the package?


luner lock syringe would be the best idea but if you just have push on pins then just make sure its on very tight or use a pre-fixed insulin pin and maybe wrap in bubble wrap so its well protected .


----------



## don1

Chelsea said:


> Right I've printed off 6 forms ready for tonight, if im going to send in a loaded syringe what is the best way of securing the syringe to make sure it doesn't leak everywhere in the package?


slin pin break pin off and seal with a flame


----------



## Rav212

Chelsea said:


> Right I've printed off 6 forms ready for tonight, if im going to send in a loaded syringe what is the best way of securing the syringe to make sure it doesn't leak everywhere in the package?


Slin pin and lid it


----------



## Chelsea

heavy123 said:


> *luner lock syringe* would be the best idea but if you just have push on pins then just make sure its on very tight or use a pre-fixed insulin pin and maybe wrap in bubble wrap so its well protected .


Definitely don't have one of those?

Slin pin well protected prob best idea, was thinking maybe some blue tac on the end and selotaping the syringe round the base so it cant move?



don1 said:


> slin pin break pin off and seal with a flame


That might confuse them when it gets there haha.



Rav212 said:


> Slin pin and lid it


Will do this as above I reckon.


----------



## heavy123

Chelsea said:


> Definitely don't have one of those?
> 
> Slin pin well protected prob best idea, was thinking maybe some blue tac on the end and selotaping the syringe round the base so it cant move?
> 
> That might confuse them when it gets there haha.
> 
> Will do this as above I reckon.


luner lock allows you to screw the pin onto the syringe .


----------



## Chelsea

heavy123 said:


> luner lock allows you to screw the pin onto the syringe .


Fair enough, learn something new every day. Needle exchange gave me those once actually, thought it was broken until I realised it was screw on haha.


----------



## don1

Chelsea said:


> Fair enough, learn something new every day. Needle exchange gave me those once actually, thought it was broken until I realised it was screw on haha.


dont think they will handle with pin attached possibly


----------



## Chelsea

don1 said:


> dont think they will handle with pin attached possibly


Good shout. Maybe just blue tack on the end of the syringe and tape the plunger in place so it doesn't squirt out in transit.


----------



## samb213

is wendinos down for anyone else ?


----------



## mahiqo

samb213 said:


> is wendinos down for anyone else ?


yes .It's down.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Good shout. Maybe just blue tack on the end of the syringe and tape the plunger in place so it doesn't squirt out in transit.


I'm just sending in some vials that have tiny bits left in them but am ripping the labels off and will just mark em up with a bit of paper stuck on.


----------



## samb213

whats the minimum amount you need for a sample then ? ..ive litrally got every vial ive ever used sat in a cupboard ..pretty much everyones got at least a few drops in them


----------



## samb213

ive still got half a vial of bsi ttme the old batch and the new one ..could be worth sending that **** in to see what was actually in it ..if thers any active compound at all id be suprized


----------



## Suprakill4

samb213 said:


> ive still got half a vial of bsi ttme the old batch and the new one ..could be worth sending that **** in to see what was actually in it ..if thers any active compound at all id be suprized


Think people said 0.1ml?


----------



## samb213

Suprakill4 said:


> Think people said 0.1ml?


nice one ive probably got 30 vials all different brands with at least that in ..ill get a few sent in over the next week then


----------



## Rav212

Gave wedinos a call to see if they will release purity levels, basically they won't as they are getting cristism from politcal parties etc and is just mainly there to make sure for us there are no contaminats, and even said specialy as the rise In abcesses for steroids.

Although the way they are listed in the major is the order in which the product contains most of. .. And their getting back to me to let me know how much % it is below for it to be classed as a minor. ... Just gives us a little more idea really.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Puzzled how this hasn't raised more issues TBH. Been thinking it over the past few days.

I'm sure that royal mail are delighted that people are sending illegal drugs and syringes throught the postal system.

Drugs are on the royal mail prohibited list:

http://www.postoffice.co.uk/prohibited-goods-UK

Local postie getting done for possesion? I know, small amounts but still...............

Surprised they're allowed to carry on TBH. I hope they do.


----------



## Machette

From the above re: critisism i dont think wedinos will be around long...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Machette said:


> From the above re: critisism i dont think wedinos will be around long...


Make the most of it while we can. Your right, it's days are numbered.

Must send off my SD matrix tommorrow.....


----------



## Machette

Theres no info on contaminents though. Just conpounds.


----------



## Rav212

Yer just make the most of it, there doing a good thing for people like us. so....


----------



## heavy123

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Puzzled how this hasn't raised more issues TBH. Been thinking it over the past few days.
> 
> I'm sure that royal mail are delighted that people are sending illegal drugs and syringes throught the postal system.
> 
> Drugs are on the royal mail prohibited list:
> 
> http://www.postoffice.co.uk/prohibited-goods-UK
> 
> Local postie getting done for possesion? I know, small amounts but still...............
> 
> Surprised they're allowed to carry on TBH. I hope they do.


My thought exactly.


----------



## Thunder99

Rav212 said:


> Gave wedinos a call to see if they will release purity levels, basically they won't as they are getting cristism from politcal parties etc and is just mainly there to make sure for us there are no contaminats, and even said specialy as the rise In abcesses for steroids.
> 
> Although the way they are listed in the major is the order in which the product contains most of. .. And their getting back to me to let me know how much % it is below for it to be classed as a minor. ... Just gives us a little more idea really.


One of the Vials that @SkinnyJ sent off was the one that gave him two abscesses so they obviously didnt check hard enough.


----------



## Rav212

Thunder99 said:


> One of the Vials that @SkinnyJ sent off was the one that gave him two abscesses so they obviously didnt check hard enough.


I'd get him to give them a call then mate, just note tho abcsees can also b caused by poor Injection hygiene y


----------



## Thunder99

Rav212 said:


> I'd get him to give them a call then mate, just note tho abcsees can also b caused by poor Injection hygiene y


Yeah thats how he got two abscesses because he put the first one down to a mistake in hygiene even though hes super anal about swabbing everything. So tried again using even more caution.

boom abscess in delt.

@SkinnyJ plz respond


----------



## G-man99

heavy123 said:


> luner lock allows you to screw the pin onto the syringe


Luer lock


----------



## heavy123

G-man99 said:


> Luer lock


I noticed that but could be be a55ed editing it lol.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Rav212 said:


> I'd get him to give them a call then mate, just note tho abcsees can also b caused by poor Injection hygiene y





Thunder99 said:


> Yeah thats how he got two abscesses because he put the first one down to a mistake in hygiene even though hes super anal about swabbing everything. So tried again using even more caution.
> 
> boom abscess in delt.
> 
> @SkinnyJ plz respond


Yes basically that. I'm very cautious, always make sure I've washed my hands, I use 3-4 swabs every jab. Got one in my ass, stupidly convinced myself it wasn't the oil. Jabbed again in my delt and got another one. I've been jabbing alsmost 7 months and that's the only time anything like that has happened. Not long after it I notice someone on here complaining about extreme pip and swelling from Jdl so I'm certain it was nothing to do with my hygiene and was **** oil.


----------



## Rav212

SkinnyJ said:


> Yes basically that. I'm very cautious, always make sure I've washed my hands, I use 3-4 swabs every jab. Got one in my ass, stupidly convinced myself it wasn't the oil. Jabbed again in my delt and got another one. I've been jabbing alsmost 7 months and that's the only time anything like that has happened. Not long after it I notice someone on here complaining about extreme pip and swelling from Jdl so I'm certain it was nothing to do with my hygiene and was **** oil.


What page is your vial on that wedinos page mate which got u them abcesses?


----------



## Dani3l

SkinnyJ said:


> Yes basically that. I'm very cautious, always make sure I've washed my hands, I use 3-4 swabs every jab. Got one in my ass, stupidly convinced myself it wasn't the oil. Jabbed again in my delt and got another one. I've been jabbing alsmost 7 months and that's the only time anything like that has happened. Not long after it I notice someone on here complaining about extreme pip and swelling from Jdl so I'm certain it was nothing to do with my hygiene and was **** oil.


Did you get 2 abscesses from the same vial? Over jabbing the same site can give an abscess. I use jdl and so do a lot of my mates and that's the first time I've ever heard of anyone getting something like that using their stuff.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Rav212 said:


> What page is your vial on that wedinos page mate which got u them abcesses?


I don't know at the minute I can't get on the site.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Dani3l said:


> Did you get 2 abscesses from the same vial? Over jabbing the same site can give an abscess. I use jdl and so do a lot of my mates and that's the first time I've ever heard of anyone getting something like that using their stuff.


Same vial, not over use of sites, I jab once a week and rotate both glutes, both delts and both quads.

Ok so their vial of test gave me two abscesses. Their tbol is actually dbol and nolva. Their aromasin is under dosed and didn't make a difference taking "40mg" a day.

Yeah cracking lab.


----------



## Rav212

SkinnyJ said:


> Same vial, not over use of sites, I jab once a week and rotate both glutes, both delts and both quads.
> 
> Ok so their vial of test gave me two abscesses. Their tbol is actually dbol and nolva. Their aromasin is under dosed and didn't make a difference taking "40mg" a day.
> 
> Yeah cracking lab.


The dbol Nolva mix for tbol cracks me up lol


----------



## m575

Rav212 said:


> The dbol Nolva mix for tbol cracks me up lol


Me too. Simple yet effective too! Lol


----------



## don1

SkinnyJ said:


> Same vial, not over use of sites, I jab once a week and rotate both glutes, both delts and both quads.
> 
> Ok so their vial of test gave me two abscesses. Their tbol is actually dbol and nolva. Their aromasin is under dosed and didn't make a difference taking "40mg" a day.
> 
> Yeah cracking lab.


Wow two Abcess , bet that was painfull when u had them both cut out , mine left a terrible scare .


----------



## SkinnyJ

don1 said:


> Wow two Abcess , bet that was painfull when u had them both cut out , mine left a terrible scare .


Luckily weren't cut out. When I started getting fever symptoms

I went to ane. Got given amoxicillin and told if the redness spreads or I got any worse come back and it will have to be drained and cut out.


----------



## don1

SkinnyJ said:


> Luckily weren't cut out. When I started getting fever symptoms
> 
> I went to ane. Got given amoxicillin and told if the redness spreads or I got any worse come back and it will have to be drained and cut out.


Lol same here bro . But mine told me it will surface as you body will push the oil out as it can't absorb it,

This what they did



I'd say you got of lightly lol


----------



## SkinnyJ

don1 said:


> Lol same here bro . But mine told me it will surface as you body will push the oil out as it can't absorb it,
> 
> This what they did
> 
> View attachment 146153
> 
> 
> I'd say you got of lightly lol


Oh god *throws up*


----------



## cas

don1 said:


> Lol same here bro . But mine told me it will surface as you body will push the oil out as it can't absorb it,
> 
> This what they did
> 
> View attachment 146153
> 
> 
> I'd say you got of lightly lol


That's sexy


----------



## arnold84

Is the site down? Doesn't seem to be working


----------



## adam28

arnold84 said:


> Is the site down? Doesn't seem to be working


Same here been like it all day, hope they aint pulled the plug on it already lol


----------



## m575

adam28 said:


> Same here been like it all day, hope they aint pulled the plug on it already lol


Me too I've got stuff I'm still waiting on results for lol


----------



## adam28

m575 said:


> Me too I've got stuff I'm still waiting on results for lol


Im sure it will be just a glitch mate....

I have some stuff to send off soon.


----------



## dbaird

its on now.. was suprised to see some of the results... I have a vial of delta test e too lol


----------



## HammerHarris

dbaird said:


> its on now.. was suprised to see some of the results... I have a vial of delta test e too lol


Is it , dont seem to be showing for me !!!


----------



## adam28

not working for me


----------



## Machette

Just checked and its fine bud


----------



## dbaird

i had errors earlier too


----------



## adam28

Still aint for me, all i can get on is the about us page


----------



## dbaird

so who on here lives in the postcode m40 lol they are sending in a **** load


----------



## dbaird

did anyone spot delta test e?


----------



## adam28

Was just not working in firefox, ok in chrome.


----------



## adam28

I reckon some ugl's are gonna hack the fcuk out of this website and take it down lol


----------



## m575

adam28 said:


> I reckon some ugl's are gonna hack the fcuk out of this website and take it down lol


Prob why it's playing up


----------



## dbaird

SkinnyJ said:


> Yes basically that. I'm very cautious, always make sure I've washed my hands, I use 3-4 swabs every jab. Got one in my ass, stupidly convinced myself it wasn't the oil. Jabbed again in my delt and got another one. I've been jabbing alsmost 7 months and that's the only time anything like that has happened. Not long after it I notice someone on here complaining about extreme pip and swelling from Jdl so I'm certain it was nothing to do with my hygiene and was **** oil.


Can you point me to the page where you say the lab and product? Interested.. I have been getting terrible pip from a lab


----------



## TJ_

I think this should be a sticky too, not so much so we know what labs are bad and which are good as it could be abused but for personal use. I wish I could have checked what compounds was in the gear I used and I've had numerous friends worry they're gear is fake, wish I'd known about this sooner. Sending some BP anavar to them tomorrow, be interesting to see what it is, I'm guessing winnie or sugar tablets lmao


----------



## dbaird

Rav212 said:


> The dbol Nolva mix for tbol cracks me up lol


I looked into that further.. on the labs affiliate forum they say that the tbol is blue and not that colour.

I bet the nolva is just cross contamination


----------



## tommyc2k7

dbaird said:


> I looked into that further.. on the labs affiliate forum they say that the tbol is blue and not that colour.
> 
> I bet the nolva is just cross contamination


The results seperate major and minor compounds to try and show whether it could be cross contamination


----------



## dbaird

tommyc2k7 said:


> The results seperate major and minor compounds to try and show whether it could be cross contamination


Maybe but what level would they class as minor.. it could be as little as 1mg or based on a ratio


----------



## tommyc2k7

dbaird said:


> Maybe but what level would they class as minor.. it could be as little as 1mg or based on a ratio


I think someone a few pages back has asked them this question and they are going to get back to him, but you are right and it will be interesting to see.


----------



## Rav212

dbaird said:


> Maybe but what level would they class as minor.. it could be as little as 1mg or based on a ratio


It's what I asked mate the lady said she thinks below 50% but wasn't sure she just leads the pproject and was going to get back to me after asking 1 of the anaylysts for the proper answer, not replied but I'll call again 2Mrw lol


----------



## dbaird

how long do the tests take on average?


----------



## m575

Any idea how often they update the page? Just once a day if at all ?


----------



## shadow4509

dbaird said:


> how long do the tests take on average?


Couple of days it seems



m575 said:


> Any idea how often they update the page? Just once a day if at all ?


It seems a but sporadic. Nothing and then an influx


----------



## m575

shadow4509 said:


> Couple of days it seems
> 
> It seems a but sporadic. Nothing and then an influx


Hopefully mine might be tomoz then. Going by reference numbers it's not far from that's been posted. Not sure how relevant that is


----------



## funkdocta

Before I spend an hour searching through has anyone noticed Isis anavar being tested. My mates by using 100mg per day for a week or so and says he feels nothing from it. He was taking 50mg for a week before that.


----------



## dbaird

Might be good if we could compile something to get easy access to the results. . A database or something..


----------



## AsItIs

JDL/ IronSup Anavar Results Have Just Come Back.. Sample W000454

Date Received: 24/02/2014

Postcode: IP11

Purchase Intent: Oxandrolone 22mg

Package Label: Oxandrolone 22mg

Sample Colour: Pink

Sample Form: Tablet

Consumption Method: Oral

Expected Effects: Not Stated

Unexpected Effects: Not Stated

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Oxandrolone

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):

Sending Masteron Today.


----------



## Big Ian

Global solutions bold and o/t came back good along with fuerza t400 again.


----------



## Slight of hand

Glad to hear GSL came back good - iv'e used them exclusively for 2 years now.

I've just sent some GSL Primo off for testing prior to making a significant investment


----------



## Machette

funkdocta said:


> Before I spend an hour searching through has anyone noticed Isis anavar being tested. My mates by using 100mg per day for a week or so and says he feels nothing from it. He was taking 50mg for a week before that.


Were they the white tabs with a circle inside? They came back as anavar unless your guy has bunk anavar!


----------



## Rav212

Just to let you know guys they don't have the machinery to test for bacteria or things that could cause abcesses, as for major minor determination it's a bit mo're complicated than a percentage and the main guy is on holiday!


----------



## Bakerman

I have a question, stupid it may be, I've just printed off a couple of forms to fill out and send some samples off. I have no reference number on mine. Just WXXXXXXX

How do I get reference number so I can look out for my results?


----------



## G-man99

Bakerman said:


> I have a question, stupid it may be, I've just printed off a couple of forms to fill out and send some samples off. I have no reference number on mine. Just *WXXXXXXX*
> 
> How do I get reference number so I can look out for my results?


That is the sample number they and you will use


----------



## Bakerman

G-man99 said:


> That is the sample number they and you will use


I'm sorry I still don't follow. It looks as though I have to write some numbers over the X's.


----------



## adam28

look down page here http://www.wedinos.org/db/sample_testing

you will see generate code... Click that.


----------



## G-man99

Bakerman said:


> I'm sorry I still don't follow. It looks as though I have to write some numbers over the X's.





adam28 said:


> look down page here http://www.wedinos.org/db/sample_testing
> 
> you will see generate code... Click that.


See above ^^^


----------



## m575

Yeh you have to generate a code on their site


----------



## Bakerman

adam28 said:


> look down page here http://www.wedinos.org/db/sample_testing
> 
> you will see generate code... Click that.


You Adam are a stout fellow and all around good egg.

I won't forget this and will reward you handsomely in due course.


----------



## Big Ian

Anybody else notice how the pretty well accepted folklore about how most ugl var is actually winny/tbol seems not to be the case.........i think theres only been one thats turned out bad and that was the potential bd eu copies (saying potential copies because of unanimous good feedback until this point and heard of these being offered v cheap recently)...


----------



## HammerHarris

What lab do you think is coming out with the best feedback ? Fuerza always gets slated but seem to off done alright on these results - As good as most anyhow


----------



## Rav212

HammerHarris said:


> What lab do you think is coming out with the best feedback ? Fuerza always gets slated but seem to off done alright on these results - As good as most anyhow


Dhacks for orals and alpha pharma for oils I'd say atm


----------



## dbaird

Rav212 said:


> Just to let you know guys they don't have the machinery to test for bacteria or things that could cause abcesses, as for major minor determination it's a bit mo're complicated than a percentage and the main guy is on holiday!


I bet they think who is this cheeky tw*t from England phoning every day :lol:


----------



## dbaird

tbh I bet most of these issues are down to the raws being used.. I would tend to trust a UGL more than their source from china. When a UGL makes sustanon 250.. are they buying each ester as a raw or a pre-mix?


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

dbaird said:


> tbh I bet most of these issues are down to the raws being used.. I would tend to trust a UGL more than their source from china. When a UGL makes sustanon 250.. are they buying each ester as a raw or a pre-mix?


I would agree re raws - but with the Delta Deca being Bold, that is downright off key shizzle there, as bold comes in liquid form as standard. All comes down to the raw supplier but also many UGL's can become unscrupulous.

I think this Wedinos site is great, I am having some items being sent off shortly. I do think it can easily become a place for lab bashing though - ie there is nothing stopping me putting some plain grapeseed oil in an old vial of Klona I have used or Wildcat and sending it in with the label and it coming back as nothing. Also the tests show active compound but have no confirmation of dosage. The fuerza vials which have the correct ingredients for example, say Test E 300 - could have 50mg but still be found active. I used Fuerza 6 weeks back and gave up as I am 99% sure the product was either underdosed, or bunk entirely. I used them months back and loved them. Switched to Noble and felt a big difference. I think the only way is for a service to be launched offering mass spec analysis, does anyone know anywhere that may offer this in the UK?


----------



## dbaird

Mr-Fizzle said:


> I would agree re raws - but with the Delta Deca being Bold, that is downright off key shizzle there, as bold comes in liquid form as standard. All comes down to the raw supplier but also many UGL's can become unscrupulous.
> 
> I think this Wedinos site is great, I am having some items being sent off shortly. I do think it can easily become a place for lab bashing though - ie there is nothing stopping me putting some plain grapeseed oil in an old vial of Klona I have used or Wildcat and sending it in with the label and it coming back as nothing. Also the tests show active compound but have no confirmation of dosage. The fuerza vials which have the correct ingredients for example, say Test E 300 - could have 50mg but still be found active. I used Fuerza 6 weeks back and gave up as I am 99% sure the product was either underdosed, or bunk entirely. I used them months back and loved them. Switched to Noble and felt a big difference. I think the only way is for a service to be launched offering mass spec analysis, does anyone know anywhere that may offer this in the UK?


Did you see the post from JDL regarding the whole thing?


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

dbaird said:


> Did you see the post from JDL regarding the whole thing?


Nope - I have no idea who JDL is but I will now check through posts lol. Cheers.


----------



## dbaird

on their forum..


----------



## varman

have we had any good feedback on a lab for tbol?


----------



## sauliuhas

Eq ent is in powder form


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

sauliuhas said:


> Eq ent is in powder form


True, as is the cyp and ace but majority EQ out there is Bold Undec I am guessing. Could be a genuine mix up, may not be. Eye opener of a thread to say the least lol.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

dbaird said:


> on their forum..


I am so lost mate, I scoured the posts for a post from a member called JDL then saw some results and mentions about their goods. Never heard of them, time to get the googling going on.


----------



## sauliuhas

Well if its in liquid form, harder to go through customs?! So if its not what it says on a label am not surprised..just a thought..

However are they still operating? Or service has been stopped?


----------



## Machette

Agree with raw quality being a massive part in this but; this is only showing us compounds used...

Thats 10% of the puzzle; what about doses.

Lab X might have test enanthate in there test enanthate but at what dose? 150mg when supposed to be 300???

At least this does give us some indication ey...


----------



## adam28

One problem is drawing up gear with same needle when we are doing our own mixes to jab, vials will get contaminated with different gear hence why some results maybe coming back abit odd


----------



## cas

Machette said:


> Agree with raw quality being a massive part in this but; this is only showing us compounds used...
> 
> Thats 10% of the puzzle; what about doses.
> 
> Lab X might have test enanthate in there test enanthate but at what dose? 150mg when supposed to be 300???
> 
> At least this does give us some indication ey...


Well its more like one third. What compounds does it have? What mg/ml? And is it sterile?


----------



## Sams

Rav212 said:


> Dhacks for orals and alpha pharma for oils I'd say atm


Just make sure you get the stuff he makes himself.

I haven't seen any Zydex stuff being tested yet, I might send in the pro rip.

I should have stuck a load more in the envelope the first time before half of UKM has sent in enough steroids to keep @Huntinground on a SHIC for the rest of his life


----------



## Big Ian

Wow! Some interesting results up today guys! Dhacks winny and dbol have got mixed up somewhere either by the sender or the lab. His t3 come out as no active component? V strange this one, i wonder if someone could send out a unipharma t3 or something as im wondering if they cant test for t3 or something as his t3 deffo has t3 in it. Also everything else tested spot on.

Bsi mtrem ds also gets good reviews yet contains nothing? Bsi var came out good. As did apollo sust an testonon though does it mean the major component is prop which would explain terrible pip complaints sometimes?Kefei para is tren a. Loads on today!


----------



## GolfDelta

Big Ian said:


> Wow! Some interesting results up today guys! Dhacks winny and dbol have got mixed up somewhere either by the sender or the lab. His t3 come out as no active component? V strange this one, i wonder if someone could send out a unipharma t3 or something as im wondering if they cant test for t3 or something as his t3 deffo has t3 in it. Also everything else tested spot on.
> 
> Bsi mtrem ds also gets good reviews yet contains nothing? Bsi var came out good. As did apollo sust an testonon though does it mean the major component is prop which would explain terrible pip complaints sometimes?Kefei para is tren a. Loads on today!


Def some strange ones today!All Dhacks stuff checks as legit(obviously dbol and winny mixed up) apart from T3?Doesn't make sense that he'd produce legit var and everything else is legit yet willingly sell fake T3?Surely that's a problem with his raws.Also MtrenDS no active component!?

Or as you said they can't test for t3


----------



## HDU

Anybody sent off sdmatrix yet ??


----------



## Rav212

GolfDelta said:


> Def some strange ones today!All Dhacks stuff checks as legit(obviously dbol and winny mixed up) apart from T3?Doesn't make sense that he'd produce legit var and everything else is legit yet willingly sell fake T3?Surely that's a problem with his raws.Also MtrenDS no active component!?
> 
> Or as you said they can't test for t3


Yer has any t3 ever come back? And yer gotta b a blatant mix up there on their side with his dbol/winny haha! As I'm taking 100mg myself lol! And have the strength of an ox but I ain't carrying the bloat of a sumo wrestler tho lol!


----------



## Big Ian

Rav212 said:


> Yer has any t3 ever come back? And yer gotta b a blatant mix up there on their side with his dbol/winny haha! As I'm taking 100mg myself lol! And have the strength of an ox but I ain't carrying the bloat of a sumo wrestler tho lol!


Yep even his t5s came back with eph in which is notoriously hard to get......


----------



## Suprakill4

BSI mtren ds nothing in it. Wow.


----------



## Suprakill4

Isis primo is deca. What is primo?


----------



## don1

Suprakill4 said:


> BSI mtren ds nothing in it. Wow.


yep. maybe the standards for those compounds arent programmed in, as we all know its good,

maybe some one should send in mtren


----------



## TELBOR

don1 said:


> yep. maybe the standards for those compounds arent programmed in, as we all know its good,
> 
> maybe some one should send in mtren


Wouldn't the test suspension show....? Or dbol....?


----------



## Suprakill4

don1 said:


> yep. maybe the standards for those compounds arent programmed in, as we all know its good,
> 
> maybe some one should send in mtren


Not so sure as it's picking up dianabol in dianabol tablets so they must be able to detect that?


----------



## Leetflex

Remember guys it stats No Active Component Identified

Key word is "Identified". The question is: What components can they identify?


----------



## Suprakill4

Leetflex said:


> Remember guys it stats No Active Component Identified
> 
> Key word is "Identified". The question is: What components can they identify?


Dbol is one of them. As they detect dbol in tablets.


----------



## don1

Suprakill4 said:


> Not so sure as it's picking up dianabol in dianabol tablets so they must be able to detect that?


different material in water based isnt it ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

don't forget waterbased gear is micronised however this should not matter with such sophisticated testing equipment :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

don1 said:


> different material in water based isnt it ?


Assume dianabol is dianabol? Wouldn't dianabol come in powder form and be melted or cooked into the water just like any other steroid powder is like test etc? Although someone said bold is liquid?!?!?


----------



## Suprakill4

ewen said:


> don't forget waterbased gear is micronised however this should not matter with such sophisticated testing equipment :lol:


Micronised? What's that fcuking mean lol.


----------



## don1

ewen said:


> don't forget waterbased gear is micronised however this should not matter with such sophisticated testing equipment :lol:


No as the standard of material must be programmed in, if its not it wont find it,


----------



## MRSTRONG

Suprakill4 said:


> Micronised? What's that fcuking mean lol.


smaller particles.

you cant inject raws made for tablets as they are larger so the raws are micronised so they can be suspended and injected .


----------



## MRSTRONG

don1 said:


> No as the standard of material must be programmed in, if its not it wont find it,


you would think so as its already picked up dbol tablets .


----------



## don1

Suprakill4 said:


> Assume dianabol is dianabol? Wouldn't dianabol come in powder form and be melted or cooked into the water just like any other steroid powder is like test etc?


No its not


----------



## Suprakill4

ewen said:


> smaller particles.
> 
> you cant inject raws made for tablets as they are larger so the raws are micronised so they can be suspended and injected .


Ah right. Still would pick it up surely. Micronised do you just mean the powders made smaller?


----------



## Suprakill4

don1 said:


> No its not


How is it put into the water then mate? Interesting stuff.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right. Still would pick it up surely. Micronised do you just mean the powders made smaller?


micron.....



Suprakill4 said:


> How is it put into the water then mate? Interesting stuff.


open bag pour contents into liquid :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

ewen said:


> micron.....
> 
> open bag pour contents into liquid :lol:


But don just said it's not done like that mate that's why I asked you tw4t lol


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> BSI mtren ds nothing in it. Wow.


Could of told you that after i used it last year and got jack sh1t from it!


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Could of told you that after i used it last year and got jack sh1t from it!


Lol. I've always loved it to be honest mate and got great pumps from it. I doubt would be placebo but after seeing a documentary on placebo effects it's pretty eye opening.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. I've always loved it to be honest mate and got great pumps from it. I doubt would be placebo but after seeing a documentary on placebo effects it's pretty eye opening.


I had a bottle of it, would jab before training and fcuk all! I got more from 3 scoops of jack3d! Maybe i should inject jack3d!


----------



## ethan2009

just spoke to hacks guys he is ****ed lol

1st of all all the sk61 and wa15 items he sent them in! the mast e in slin pin that come back good was cambridge research mast e.

obviously mix up with the winny/dbol thing its either them or him said maybe labeled wrong as was rushing to get all samples out on that sat. but will send more in again!

t3 he on purpose sent in the over dosed t3 guys! witch few on here even complained about being overdosed! and came back no ingredient wtf! so he thinks they can't detect the t3. ?

another strange 1 he said was the t5 extreme contains no aspirin when it 100% does and is cheap as chips so why would it not. so thats also confusing.


----------



## 1manarmy

glad someone sent in some zafa testonon... proves its the dogs boll0cks


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> I had a bottle of it, would jab before training and fcuk all! I got more from 3 scoops of jack3d! Maybe i should inject jack3d!


Have you used any other mtren before mate to compare to? I know bigbear on here doesn't get anything from mtren at all.


----------



## Suprakill4

1manarmy said:


> glad someone sent in some zafa testonon... proves its the dogs boll0cks


To be honest I wouldn't have believed it if come back sh1t anyway. I love the stuff !


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Have you used any other mtren before mate to compare to? I know bigbear on here doesn't get anything from mtren at all.


I've not mate as it put me off trying it


----------



## 1manarmy

Suprakill4 said:


> To be honest I wouldn't have believed it if come back sh1t anyway. I love the stuff !


same as that pal! im 5 pins into the stuff at the moment! cant wait for it to fully get in the system! great value for money man


----------



## husaberg

sorry about this gents as i haven't the time to read whole thread and go through all samples but have any of the rip blend come back all good? i was keeping up with it and at that point none had any mast in..seems it's not easy to find a good one


----------



## Suprakill4

husaberg said:


> sorry about this gents as i haven't the time to read whole thread and go through all samples but have any of the rip blend come back all good? i was keeping up with it and at that point none had any mast in..seems it's not easy to find a good one


Think a rohm one just for put on there with no mast. Whether it's a real rohm is anyone's guess though as it doesn't show the rohm logo.


----------



## G-man99

husaberg said:


> sorry about this gents as i haven't the time to read whole thread and go through all samples but have any of the rip blend come back all good? i was keeping up with it and at that point none had any mast in..seems it's not easy to find a good one


Think Cambridge mass 400 was all good


----------



## Machette

I think with the main guy in the lab being on Holiday; the guys working currently don't know what the fcuk there doing.

That MTrenDS is supposed to be the dogs bollox.

Plus if it had no active ingredient what is all that powder that settles at the bottom of the vial when its sat for a while.

I don't believe some of the results.

Wedinos is utter sh1t!


----------



## husaberg

G-man99 said:


> Think Cambridge mass 400 was all good


thanks not got a source for cambridge though


----------



## heavy123

BSI Is the worst lab in the world ....


----------



## ethan2009

Machette said:


> I think with the main guy in the lab being on Holiday; the guys working currently don't know what the fcuk there doing.
> 
> That MTrenDS is supposed to be the dogs bollox.
> 
> Plus if it had no active ingredient what is all that powder that settles at the bottom of the vial when its sat for a while.
> 
> I don't believe some of the results.
> 
> Wedinos is utter sh1t!


x2 they ****ing up **** now! t3 no compound when it was overdosed t3. also got winny/dbol mixed around bloody useless!


----------



## Chelsea

Makes me laugh, everyone knows BSI are sh1t then when the tests come back with no active ingredient people try to justify it.

Its very simple, there's fck all in it hence why the lab has had such a slating.

Proper makes me chuckle the ones trying to blindly say its the guys in the labs fault..........Just accept it! :lol:


----------



## G-man99

heavy123 said:


> BSI Is the worst lab in the world ....


How come they have offered to replace any unopened vials that are sent in for testing?

Seems they must be confident in their product.

I've not used BSI so can't comment personally, and after all the negative feedback, it has put me off using them when I've got access to plenty of other labs


----------



## Machette

Chelsea said:


> Makes me laugh, everyone knows BSI are sh1t then when the tests come back with no active ingredient people try to justify it.
> 
> Its very simple, there's fck all in it hence why the lab has had such a slating.
> 
> Proper makes me chuckle the ones trying to blindly say its the guys in the labs fault..........Just accept it! :lol:


I was just pointing out the mistakes made; I've never used BSI to slate them. So just an unbiased opinion from me bud!


----------



## heavy123

G-man99 said:


> How come they have offered to replace any unopened vials that are sent in for testing?
> 
> Seems they must be confident in their product.
> 
> I've not used BSI so can't comment personally, and after all the negative feedback, it has put me off using them when I've got access to plenty of other labs


Don,t know mate ..Don,t care ..

Bsi is rubbish


----------



## don1

bloody shame BSI var has come back as var


----------



## Chelsea

Machette said:


> I was just pointing out the mistakes made; I've never used BSI to slate them. So just an unbiased opinion from me bud!


What mistakes? The powder at the bottom? That could be anything mate.

Not saying you're biased, just the whole thread makes me laugh, if I sent something in and it was bunk i'd just accept it and not use it again, so rarely do we ever get the opportunity to get anything tested then the moment we do loads of people slate the fck out of it (again not aimed at you).


----------



## Chelsea

don1 said:


> bloody shame BSI var has come back as var


They got something right then, or is this another mix up :lol:


----------



## breeda

don1 said:


> bloody shame BSI var has come back as var


Bloody shame they dont tell you the amount tho


----------



## don1

husaberg said:


> sorry about this gents as i haven't the time to read whole thread and go through all samples but have any of the rip blend come back all good? i was keeping up with it and at that point none had any mast in..seems it's not easy to find a good one


Date Received: 24/02/2014

Postcode: LL28

Purchase Intent: Trenbolone Acetate, Testosterone Propionate, Masteron

Package Label: Not Stated

Sample Colour: Yellow

Sample Form: Liquid

Consumption Method: Intramuscular

Expected Effects: Increased Libido, Increased Strength, Insomnia

Unexpected Effects: Not Stated

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Trenbolone acetate, Testosterone propionate

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor): Drostanolone propionate


----------



## don1

breeda said:


> Bloody shame they dont tell you the amount tho


well is does say major ??


----------



## breeda

don1 said:


> well is does say major ??


And that is how much?


----------



## LutherLee

don1 said:


> Date Received: 24/02/2014
> 
> Postcode: LL28
> 
> Purchase Intent: Trenbolone Acetate, Testosterone Propionate, Masteron
> 
> Package Label: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Colour: Yellow
> 
> Sample Form: Liquid
> 
> Consumption Method: Intramuscular
> 
> Expected Effects: Increased Libido, Increased Strength, Insomnia
> 
> Unexpected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Trenbolone acetate, Testosterone propionate
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor): Drostanolone propionate


do we know the lab?


----------



## don1

breeda said:


> And that is how much?


at least 75% i would of thought as someone said on here they count minor at 50% and below ? same as all the other labs that have come back major


----------



## breeda

don1 said:


> at least 75% i would of thought as someone said on here they count minor at 50% and below ? same as all the other labs that have come back major


Cheers Don

Still a shame that they're unable to test for the amount of active ingredient as well as that would put a lot of minds at ease


----------



## don1

breeda said:


> Cheers Don
> 
> Still a shame that they're unable to test for the amount of active ingredient as well as that would put a lot of minds at ease


yes that's a big shame but its a good start, i wonder if they would do private reports for a fee and tell us this, !!


----------



## NorthernSoul

How much does it cost to get things tested?


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> How much does it cost to get things tested?


Its free you gimp


----------



## Bakerman

I see the lab PR guys are out in force.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Its free you gimp


Oh right lol. What scientists test things for free after getting degrees in uni? Surely it must be a private practice.

Defo sendin my E's in see what really in them!


----------



## durhamlad

So my sample results are up:

W000473 - Zafa Testonon - came back good

W000474 - Gentech Tren Ace - came back as crap - Trenbolone acetate, Testosterone propionate, Testosterone undecanoate

W000475 - Gentech Materon Enanthate and Masteron Prop - no masteron present - Testosterone enanthate

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor): Testosterone propionate, Nandrolone decanoate - fcuking Deca in there!

W000476 - Lipthai Sustanon (Lipthai Mix) - Came back good 

W000477 - Fake/Copy Alpha Pharma Anavar - knew these were **** but wanted to know what was in them...turns out, nothing in them at all! Scammers!


----------



## solidcecil

don1 said:


> bloody shame BSI var has come back as var


Whys it a shame?

I sent that sample in as my missus has been using them with great results.

I am surprised about the Mtren DS though, I am half way through my 2nd bottle and have been really enjoying it.


----------



## breeda

Bakerman said:


> I see the lab PR guys are out in force.


I can see lab owners gettin their stuff tested and using threads like this as a means of advertising


----------



## GolfDelta

solidcecil said:


> Whys it a shame?
> 
> I sent that sample in as my missus has been using them with great results.
> 
> I am surprised about the Mtren DS though, I am half way through my 2nd bottle and have been really enjoying it.


Did you send the MtrenDS in as well mate no?I am shocked at that tbh,I'm not a big fan of BSI in general(used oils which I didn't like) buit their MtrenDS was the sh1t!And no way was it placebo lol,the pumps were insane.


----------



## ethan2009

does wedinos have a contact number guys?


----------



## solidcecil

GolfDelta said:


> Did you send the MtrenDS in as well mate no?I am shocked at that tbh,I'm not a big fan of BSI in general(used oils which I didn't like) buit their MtrenDS was the sh1t!And no way was it placebo lol,the pumps were insane.


Yeah it was me too mate.

I'm shocked aswell I'm currently using this 1ml pre workout


----------



## Bakerman

don1 said:


> yes that's a big shame but its a good start, i wonder if they would do private reports for a fee and tell us this, !!


Do you brew your own gear mate? Love learning about this stuff and you come across as a very knowledgeable chap.


----------



## don1

Bakerman said:


> Do you brew your own gear mate? Love learning about this stuff and you come across as a very knowledgeable chap.
> 
> View attachment 146237


No old chap !!! i just study and ask and learn of the wright people. and i have just been told you would need at least 1ml , 1.5ml would best to get a correct reading on dosage etc, it would also be advisable to cross test raws used, and if the standard or the code for materials are not programmed in the testing machine it will not recognize them, also asked about peptides and thats a different testing method and equipment


----------



## johnnymctrance

has anyone sent in cooper pharma test amps?


----------



## Ricer

Anyone know if it's ok to send in a syringe with a capped un-used pin on the end? Or capped slin pins and vials only for oils? Got a few things to get tested


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ricer said:


> Anyone know if it's ok to send in a syringe with a capped un-used pin on the end? Or capped slin pins and vials only for oils? Got a few things to get tested


check the pictures on the site :wacko:


----------



## durhamlad

Ricer said:


> Anyone know if it's ok to send in a syringe with a capped un-used pin on the end? Or capped slin pins and vials only for oils? Got a few things to get tested


Id cap it or they will bin it and what about the scientist/post man if they get a needle in the finger? Paranoia city for diseases.


----------



## Ricer

durhamlad said:


> Id cap it or they will bin it and what about the scientist/post man if they get a needle in the finger? Paranoia city for diseases.


Read my post again buddy. I said capped and unused. Werent sure if they accept syringes, but from the pics they do


----------



## durhamlad

Ricer said:


> Read my post again buddy. I said capped and unused. Werent sure if they accept syringes, but from the pics they do


Apologies mis-read lol Yes I sent them in capped for the samples no problem


----------



## Ricer

:beer:


----------



## 0x00

Shouldn't the dmaa be major? as its meant to have 200mg caffeine and 30mg dmaa the rest is meant to be 10mg?

~0x00


----------



## polishmate

0x00 said:


> View attachment 146242
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the dmaa be major? as its meant to have 200mg caffeine and 30mg dmaa the rest is meant to be 10mg?
> 
> ~0x00


Mine are blue?


----------



## 0x00

polishmate said:


> Mine are blue?


New powerstack (only get 60 in a tub) are white now i presume, could be wrong though? dhacks sent them in himself allegedly

~0x00


----------



## polishmate

0x00 said:


> New powerstack (only get 60 in a tub) are white now i presume, could be wrong though? dhacks sent them in himself allegedly
> 
> ~0x00


Same here, new batch and from the man himself.


----------



## breeda

Anyone got any old BSI I'd love to see some of their stuff get tested


----------



## Sams

I have some stuff BSI sent me when i complained about being bed bound and ill from there t400, they sent me a load of free stuff after, I am 100% sure the t400 they sent me didn't have any thing in it,

Used there water based test and dbol, that defo had something in it, not sure what though


----------



## enka

so can we get some info on the D hacks Dbol winny mix up, if it is weibos mistake or they genuinely are wrong compounds in the tabs?


----------



## breeda

Sams said:


> I have some stuff BSI sent me when i complained about being bed bound and ill from there t400, they sent me a load of free stuff after, I am 100% sure the t400 they sent me didn't have any thing in it,
> 
> Used there water based test and dbol, that defo had something in it, not sure what though


I used some of their old stuff mate pretty sure it had nothing in it too. Binned the lot otherwise I'd send it off for testing


----------



## adam28

Sent some samples off today special delivery.

W000594 PHARMACOM TEST E-300

W000595 BD.EU VAR

W000596 BIONIC SUS

W000597 ORBIS DBOL


----------



## Donnie Brasco

G-man99 said:


> Think Cambridge mass 400 was all good


Mast e also came back good!


----------



## heavy123

topdog said:


> Mast e also came back good!


----------



## Donnie Brasco

ethan2009 said:


> just spoke to hacks guys he is ****ed lol
> 
> 1st of all all the sk61 and wa15 items he sent them in! the mast e in slin pin that come back good was cambridge research mast e.
> 
> obviously mix up with the winny/dbol thing its either them or him said maybe labeled wrong as was rushing to get all samples out on that sat. but will send more in again!
> 
> t3 he on purpose sent in the over dosed t3 guys! witch few on here even complained about being overdosed! and came back no ingredient wtf! so he thinks they can't detect the t3. ?
> 
> another strange 1 he said was the t5 extreme contains no aspirin when it 100% does and is cheap as chips so why would it not. so thats also confusing.


More good news for Cambridge a positive for this lab and also Hacks excusing the mix up with samples and they re testing the t3 against pharma t3.


----------



## ethan2009

They can't detect t3 for some reason as has anyone noticed that all t3 that has been sent in comes back as no ingredient so proves they can't test for it. Strange! Everyone who uses hacks t3 always state that it's bang on and that last orange tab batches was slightly overdosed as people could tell by there thyroid gland.


----------



## B.I.G

D-hacks t3 definitely contains t3. I can only assume they can't test t3.

Does anyone have a relative that has t3 on prescription that could send one in? (If t3 are even given on prescription)


----------



## MRSTRONG

I like how any other lab the results are correct but when its dhacks its the machine thats broken or the apprentice lab rats at fault :lol:


----------



## breeda

ewen said:


> I like how any other lab the results are correct but when its dhacks its the machine thats broken or the apprentice lab rats at fault :lol:


Too many d hacks fan boys and resellers stuck up his ass


----------



## britbull

Just occurred to me that this service could be an excellent tool in reclassifying peds in the future???


----------



## johnnymctrance

britbull said:


> Just occurred to me that this service could be an excellent tool in reclassifying peds in the future???


Whats a ped?haha


----------



## cas

johnnymctrance said:


> Whats a ped?haha


Performance Enhancing Drugs


----------



## Big Ian

ethan2009 said:


> They can't detect t3 for some reason as has anyone noticed that all t3 that has been sent in comes back as no ingredient so proves they can't test for it. Strange! Everyone who uses hacks t3 always state that it's bang on and that last orange tab batches was slightly overdosed as people could tell by there thyroid gland.


I have posted about that batch, it was deffo strong stuff, made me loose muscle (aswell as a ****load of fat) and my wife nearly had a heartattack when she decided to take a full tab two days on the run lol so to say it had nothing in them is bollocks imo!


----------



## m575

johnnymctrance said:


> Whats a ped?haha


Cub 90


----------



## Suprakill4

m575 said:


> Cub 90


Hahahaha. Cub 90 lol!!!! Had 3 of these you could not kill them lol


----------



## Dani3l

B.I.G said:


> D-hacks t3 definitely contains t3. I can only assume they can't test t3.
> 
> Does anyone have a relative that has t3 on prescription that could send one in? (If t3 are even given on prescription)


They usually give t4 out on percription as far as I know for an under active thyroid.


----------



## B.I.G

Dani3l said:


> They usually give t4 out on percription as far as I know for an under active thyroid.


Yeah I thought that but assumed they might give some people t3? Not sure tho.


----------



## G-man99

Sams said:


> I have some stuff BSI sent me when i complained about being bed bound and ill from there t400, they sent me a load of free stuff after, I am 100% sure the t400 they sent me didn't have any thing in it,
> 
> Used there water based test and dbol, that defo had something in it, not sure what though


BSI T400 was the one time I used the lab when it first came out!

3 jabs and each one left a big hard lump in me with PIP, horrid stuff.

They did replace it free for a T350 but that alone put me off using the lab again


----------



## Super -ingh

Thats like the pro chem one rip I jabbed for two weeks....left hard lumps in my glutes and killer pip....gna send that in


----------



## samb213

breeda said:


> Anyone got any old BSI I'd love to see some of their stuff get tested


ive still got some of the dreaded first batch of bsi ttme and the new batch in the clear vials that they replaced it with and some bsi mast prop that im gonna be sending in soon


----------



## liam0810

G-man99 said:


> BSI T400 was the one time I used the lab when it first came out!
> 
> 3 jabs and each one left a big hard lump in me with PIP, horrid stuff.
> 
> They did replace it free for a T350 but that alone put me off using the lab again


I ended up going A&E with this! Was in agony for days and thought I had an abscess! Luckily I didn't but took a long time to go!


----------



## green goblin

With this site I think def be cautious! Theres nothing stopping people getting an empty vial and just putting multiple oils in there just to mess about with the labs rep.

although saying that it would be interesting to know what certain labs actually have in there vials! I can see it pushing the crap labs out but maybe driving up the prices as ugls will be forced to be a little more accurate!

Who knows, maybe im wrong..


----------



## Dazza

liam0810 said:


> I ended up going A&E with this! Was in agony for days and thought I had an abscess! Luckily I didn't but took a long time to go!


Ffs don't say that, my delt is hurting as i've pinned over 1ml of this just two days ago.

Still doesn't match the lab in the stickys, that was in another league, BSI is tame by comparison.


----------



## liam0810

Dazzza said:


> Ffs don't say that, my delt is hurting as i've pinned over 1ml of this just two days ago.
> 
> Still doesn't match the lab in the stickys, that was in another league, BSI is tame by comparison.


This was 15 months ago pal so i'm guessing a different batch so you should be ok!


----------



## Machette

I think we should stop sending in gear samples.

The wedinos site was on bbc news check this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-26359210

They are talking about legal highs but 70% of the tests are steroids.

The last thing we want is them changing the laws on steroids.


----------



## Rav212

Machette said:


> I think we should stop sending in gear samples.
> 
> The wedinos site was on bbc news check this:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-26359210
> 
> They are talking about legal highs but 70% of the tests are steroids.
> 
> The last thing we want is them changing the laws on steroids.


And I bet 90% from UKM lol

Shouldn't really say that but yer lol


----------



## Dazza

liam0810 said:


> This was 15 months ago pal so i'm guessing a different batch so you should be ok!


Well so long as there's no flies in it.

I trust my source anyway.

As for this site, i can see a backlash once the govt catch on.


----------



## Chelsea

Big Ian said:


> I have posted about that batch, it was deffo strong stuff, made me loose muscle (aswell as a ****load of fat) and my wife nearly had a heartattack when she decided to take a full tab two days on the run lol so to say it had nothing in them is bollocks imo!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: one of the best posts ive seen. Sh1t that T3 must have been legit because you lost a sh1t load of muscle and fat :lol: and to top off the fact that it must be legit your wife nearly had a heart attack when she took a full tab 2 days in a row :lol:

Pathetic, if it comes back bunk then its bunk accept it!!

Ive used Pharma T3 on my prep, you barely notice you're taking it, its not like Clen where you get sides, its just another tool to help with fat loss.

On another note if you lost muscle on it why on earth were you taking it? Basically you're saying you lost muscle and fat......so it turned you skinny......quick someone get me a batch, it sounds awesome....

NOT


----------



## m575

Dazzza said:


> Well so long as there's no flies in it.
> 
> I trust my source anyway.
> 
> As for this site, i can see a backlash once the govt catch on.


I trust my source has to be one of the most useless things anybody can say on here really. How the fvck would he know what was in the vial bacteria wise for example


----------



## Dazza

m575 said:


> I trust my source has to be one of the most useless things anybody can say on here really. How the fvck would he know what was in the vial bacteria wise for example


I would imagine they would have people in the know when it comes down to what's decent at the time.

When I say I trust them, I mean they won't intentionally fcuk me over.

They're certainly one of the best I've used.


----------



## Big Ian

Chelsea said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: one of the best posts ive seen. Sh1t that T3 must have been legit because you lost a sh1t load of muscle and fat :lol: and to top off the fact that it must be legit your wife nearly had a heart attack when she took a full tab 2 days in a row :lol:
> 
> Pathetic, if it comes back bunk then its bunk accept it!!
> 
> Ive used Pharma T3 on my prep, you barely notice you're taking it, its not like Clen where you get sides, its just another tool to help with fat loss.
> 
> On another note if you lost muscle on it why on earth were you taking it? Basically you're saying you lost muscle and fat......so it turned you skinny......quick someone get me a batch, it sounds awesome....
> 
> NOT


The point i was trying to make was that i know my body, i know when im takin t3, that t3 was overdosed, anything above 75mg of pharma i start to lose muscle. Read the thread "dhacks t3 wtf" which i commented on for the full story so i dont have to explain myself any further.....


----------



## Sams

I am still annoyed my wildcat t500 came back as heroin.


----------



## samb213

Chelsea said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: one of the best posts ive seen. Sh1t that T3 must have been legit because you lost a sh1t load of muscle and fat :lol: and to top off the fact that it must be legit your wife nearly had a heart attack when she took a full tab 2 days in a row :lol:
> 
> Pathetic, if it comes back bunk then its bunk accept it!!
> 
> Ive used Pharma T3 on my prep, you barely notice you're taking it, its not like Clen where you get sides, its just another tool to help with fat loss.
> 
> On another note if you lost muscle on it why on earth were you taking it? Basically you're saying you lost muscle and fat......so it turned you skinny......quick someone get me a batch, it sounds awesome....
> 
> NOT


yer i defo disagree with you on this one mate ..especially the " Pathetic, if it comes back bunk then its bunk accept it "..i can 100 percent guarantee you d hacks t3 isnt bunk ..ive just had my first run with it and stupidly went upto 100mcg per day while i was working away doing 12 hour days and even eating 4500 + cals per day i was still loosing weight and came back looking flat as fuk dont get me wrong i dont see why anyone should feel like ther going to have a heart attack after taking 2 tabs like you say i barley notice im on the stuff but if it isnt t3 its certainly got some other strong compound in it because if you dont get your calories right this stuff will strip the muscle and fat off you in no time


----------



## Chelsea

samb213 said:


> yer i defo disagree with you on this one mate ..especially the " Pathetic, if it comes back bunk then its bunk accept it "..i can 100 percent guarantee you d hacks t3 isnt bunk ..ive just had my first run with it and stupidly went upto 100mcg per day while i was working away doing 12 hour days and even eating 4500 + cals per day i was still loosing weight and came back looking flat as fuk dont get me wrong i dont see why anyone should feel like ther going to have a heart attack after taking 2 tabs like you say i barley notice im on the stuff but if it isnt t3 its certainly got some other strong compound in it because if you dont get your calories right this stuff will strip the muscle and fat off you in no time


If it came back with no active ingredient then why cant you just accept that.

If you were working 12hr days who's to say you wouldn't have lost weight anyway? There are so many variables to weight loss I find it ridiculous that people claim T3 strips muscle and fat off you, it just doesn't unless you're being a moron and taking a stupid dose.

If you're convinced its legit then you crack on, it really doesn't affect me in the slightest, i'll just carry on using Pharma T3 if and when I need it.

I just find it hilarious that we have a government run scheme here, for free and because people don't like the results they claim every excuse in the book when the results come back not how they hoped.


----------



## samb213

oh yer mate i know wat your saying with the results comeing back as no active ingredient but the only reason id argue the point is im on the stuff now at 50 mcg per day and im shedding fat faster than ever ..ive even had to up my cals a bit and drop a bit of cardio while cutting to compensate..no matter how much i carb up i still never look full and im running 400mg tren 400mg test and 100mg var dont get me wrong tho im not a big fan of the stuff and probably wont run it again just for the mental torture of looking flat day in day out ..but yer if this stuff isnt legit and thers nothing in them i certainly wont be laying out anymore cash on fat burners from now on ill be stocking up on a few tubs of placebo


----------



## Dani3l

Dazzza said:


> Well so long as there's no flies in it.
> 
> I trust my source anyway.
> 
> As for this site, i can see a backlash once the govt catch on.


The newer bsi test400 is gtg. Myself and a friend both used it around September time.


----------



## Dazza

Dani3l said:


> The newer bsi test400 is gtg. Myself and a friend both used it around September time.


Well I noticed no difference when switching, so I'll take that as a good thing.

Liking the vials with the hologram.

Anyway looking forward to some apollo and orbis for my next run.


----------



## Mark2021

samb213 said:


> oh yer mate i know wat your saying with the results comeing back as no active ingredient but the only reason id argue the point is im on the stuff now at 50 mcg per day and im shedding fat faster than ever ..ive even had to up my cals a bit and drop a bit of cardio while cutting to compensate..no matter how much i carb up i still never look full and im running 400mg tren 400mg test and 100mg var dont get me wrong tho im not a big fan of the stuff and probably wont run it again just for the mental torture of looking flat day in day out ..but yer if this stuff isnt legit and thers nothing in them i certainly wont be laying out anymore cash on fat burners from now on ill be stocking up on a few tubs of placebo


You better get that var tested lol


----------



## B.I.G

Chelsea said:


> If it came back with no active ingredient then why cant you just accept that.
> 
> If you were working 12hr days who's to say you wouldn't have lost weight anyway? There are so many variables to weight loss I find it ridiculous that people claim T3 strips muscle and fat off you, it just doesn't unless you're being a moron and taking a stupid dose.
> 
> If you're convinced its legit then you crack on, it really doesn't affect me in the slightest, i'll just carry on using Pharma T3 if and when I need it.
> 
> I just find it hilarious that we have a government run scheme here, for free and because people don't like the results they claim every excuse in the book when the results come back not how they hoped.


I understand your point, I just can't believe there's nothing in dhacks t3. I'm on them now after using wildcats and I can tell the difference 100%.

Nothing's changed with me, diet the same, cardio 10 minutes on bike at low level a day and usual hour weights session, spend about 20 hours a day sitting/laying down. Yet my body fat has reduced since starting dhacks t3. I also sweat a lot more whilst doing nothing.

Maybe it's placebo, I'd just be genuinely shocked. I believed the t3 was good, same as his clen.


----------



## Chelsea

B.I.G said:


> I understand your point, I just can't believe there's nothing in dhacks t3. I'm on them now after using wildcats and I can tell the difference 100%.
> 
> Nothing's changed with me, diet the same, cardio 10 minutes on bike at low level a day and usual hour weights session, spend about 20 hours a day sitting/laying down. Yet my body fat has reduced since starting dhacks t3. I also sweat a lot more whilst doing nothing.
> 
> Maybe it's placebo, I'd just be genuinely shocked. I believed the t3 was good, same as his clen.


Seems only one thing to do then mate, print a sample page off and send in the exact ones you're on.


----------



## m575

Someone send pharma t3. Job done.


----------



## B.I.G

Chelsea said:


> Seems only one thing to do then mate, print a sample page off and send in the exact ones you're on.


True enough think I'll have to


----------



## Sustanation

Will be sending in tomorrow.

Med tech test 400 (With vial)

Med tech Anavar 10mg

Med tech Test enanthate 300mg (Syringe not vial)

British dragon dianabol 10mg

Body research danabol ds 10mg

Viagra

Clomid

Tomoxifen

Arimedex


----------



## HDU

What's hPpeningg with dhacks anyone!


----------



## MunchieBites

HDU said:


> What's hPpeningg with dhacks anyone!


?


----------



## DiamondDixie

B.I.G said:


> I understand your point, I just can't believe there's nothing in dhacks t3. I'm on them now after using wildcats and I can tell the difference 100%.
> 
> Nothing's changed with me, diet the same, cardio 10 minutes on bike at low level a day and usual hour weights session, spend about 20 hours a day sitting/laying down. Yet my body fat has reduced since starting dhacks t3. I also sweat a lot more whilst doing nothing.
> 
> Maybe it's placebo, I'd just be genuinely shocked. I believed the t3 was good, same as his clen.


***Apparently***

SO not fact or opinion just something I have been told, They're unable to test for the T3 compound?

And again

Apparently Mr Hacks sent in these items himself so it would be a bit silly for them not to contain active ingredients.


----------



## GolfDelta

HDU said:


> What's hPpeningg with dhacks anyone!


What do you mean?Think all the dhacks products checked out as legit(that's me assuming the dbol and winny was a mix up either by whoever sent them in or in the lab) and the t3 came back as no active compound.

Debate is whether the t3 is actually bunk or whether the lab can't test for t3 for some reason.

At risk of sounding like a dhacks fanboy(I know they are hated in these parts lol) I can see where people are coming from,doesn't make sense for a lab to knowingly sell bunk t3 yet sell legit var which is surely much more expensive?


----------



## Archaic

I have some 200mg/ml RHOM NPP that I swear to god is bunk, I'll send that in soon. I'd bet my glute on it that it's not NPP.

Won't bother posting pics or results because the RHOM bandwagon will believe I have an hidden agenda.....


----------



## heavy123

Archaic said:


> I have some 200mg/ml RHOM NPP that I swear to god is bunk, I'll send that in soon. I'd bet my glute on it that it's not NPP.
> 
> Won't bother posting pics or results because the RHOM bandwagon will believe I have an hidden agenda.....


ROHM


----------



## Archaic

heavy123 said:


> ROHM


Correct, predictive text on my phone doesn't like that word for some reason..


----------



## B.I.G

DiamondDixie said:


> ***Apparently***
> 
> SO not fact or opinion just something I have been told, They're unable to test for the T3 compound?
> 
> And again
> 
> Apparently Mr Hacks sent in these items himself so it would be a bit silly for them not to contain active ingredients.


I would like to get hold of some pharma t3 and test them as well to be honest.


----------



## adam28

Was gonna send in hyge blacktop, but dont know if the test for it so it may come up no active compound...


----------



## Suprakill4

adam28 said:


> Was gonna send in hyge blacktop, but dont know if the test for it so it may come up no active compound...


I think someone posted they cannot test for peptides so assume they cannot test gh?


----------



## adam28

Spose i need to phone them up really..


----------



## Dogbolt

I've sent off some orbis and noble labs stuff today.


----------



## ethan2009

guys i spoke to wedinos today. the main man isn't there until tuesday but i did ask about testing for t3 (liothyronine sodium) and he said that is possible that liothyronine sodium isn't in there database hence there has been no positive test's for that chemical. however now that they are aware they will be adding it to the database asap.

i asked if can re-test any of the sample's labeled as t3 but they have all been destroyed.  so give 24 hours and i will send it pharma t3, alpha t3 and more hacks t3.

i think everyone who has already used hacks t3 defo no's it works anyway. and winny/dbol have been sent in again lol


----------



## funkdocta

ethan2009 said:


> guys i spoke to wedinos today. the main man isn't there until tuesday but i did ask about testing for t3 (liothyronine sodium) and he said that is possible that liothyronine sodium isn't in there database hence there has been no positive test's for that chemical. however now that they are aware they will be adding it to the database asap.
> 
> i asked if can re-test any of the sample's labeled as t3 but they have all been destroyed.  so give 24 hours and i will send it pharma t3, alpha t3 and more hacks t3.
> 
> i think everyone who has already used hacks t3 defo no's it works anyway. and winny/dbol have been sent in again lol


Didn't the winny and dbol just get mixed up? Like the wrong way round coz they were mislabelled?


----------



## adam28

funkdocta said:


> Didn't the winny and dbol just get mixed up? Like the wrong way round coz they were mislabelled?


I think that was the case mate.


----------



## cplmadison

might send in my yansuan clen i think its sh1t will be interesting to see whats in it


----------



## Huntingground

Quick recap please as I haven't read the thread. I am interested in Chemical solutions and D Hacks. Thx.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> Quick recap please as I haven't read the thread. I am interested in Chemical solutions and D Hacks. Thx.


every lab is dog sh1t .


----------



## Huntingground

ewen said:


> every lab is dog sh1t .


That is why I mega-dose 

10g Test PW is the next cycle after SHIC


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> That is why I mega-dose
> 
> 10g Test PW is the next cycle after SHIC


haha nutter , i do 10g daily


----------



## thinkinht

ewen said:


> haha nutter , i do 10g daily


Yeah but they short us on esters too. Ideally you should be pinning after every set.

No but seriously, let's wait for the dhacks retest, I'm on it too and I love this stuff.

This anyone test Orbis lab so far?

I've read many posts on the thread seems that there are very few (d, rohm and cambridge) that aren't dodgy so far.

I mean, his var is legit, t3 costs next to nothing. When I was in Turkey I uqed to get pharma t3 for a couple of quids.


----------



## MRSTRONG

thinkinht said:


> Yeah but they short us on esters too. Ideally you should be pinning after every set.
> 
> No but seriously, let's wait for the dhacks retest, I'm on it too and I love this stuff.
> 
> This anyone test Orbis lab so far?
> 
> I've read many posts on the thread seems that there are very few (d, rohm and cambridge) that aren't dodgy so far.
> 
> I mean, his var is legit, t3 costs next to nothing. When I was in Turkey I uqed to get pharma t3 for a couple of quids.


To get accurate dosed ugl t3 is near impossible , so one tab might actually have nothing in but it could be one in a million .

I also seriously doubt labs underdose gear on purpose its more likely sh1t mathematics when working out the ratios , these things happen same as for example dbol having a spot of winny in as the mixers probably dont get cleaned as good as they should .

I take all the readings with a pinch of salt .


----------



## ethan2009

But that's the same thing regarding clen though init as clen is mcg. If people find hacks clen tabs to all be dosed then all t3 should be dosed same process of the mixing ect?


----------



## ethan2009

funkdocta said:


> Didn't the winny and dbol just get mixed up? Like the wrong way round coz they were mislabelled?


Correct was a mix up bro


----------



## Jont2013

mixmanx said:


> I've sent off some orbis and noble labs stuff today.


Which products bro ?


----------



## husaberg

Super $ingh said:


> Thats like the pro chem one rip I jabbed for two weeks....left hard lumps in my glutes and killer pip....gna send that in


thats a shame mate it must have been a fake though i have genuine prochem1 rip using it now , not had a single bit of pip it's working nicely at 1ml eod , not even had any sides bar a little bit of unexpected day time sweating last week


----------



## kenardken

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Drug testing service in Wales
> 
> http://www.wedinos.org/
> 
> Send your gear in and they will test it for you.
> 
> Could be the end of **** UGL's.....
> 
> http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples


 has anyone send samples from british dispensary either the androlic or the stanozolol ones.?


----------



## G-man99

kenardken said:


> has anyone send samples from british dispensary either the androlic or the stanozolol ones.?


As long as your not buying fakes then they should be spot on with them being Thai pharma

Got some 10mg anabol for my next course


----------



## Dogbolt

Jont2013 said:


> Which products bro ?


Orbis Test 400 and Noble Masteron E.


----------



## chiqui

G-man99 said:


> As long as your not buying fakes then they should be spot on with them being Thai pharma
> 
> Got some 10mg anabol for my next course


 @G-man99 u a one lucky man 10mg anabols are the best dbols ive ever ran.

40mg per day blew me up like crazy.


----------



## kenardken

G-man99 said:


> As long as your not buying fakes then they should be spot on with them being Thai pharma
> 
> Got some 10mg anabol for my next course


Good to know. Happy to have some


----------



## Big Ian

kenardken said:


> has anyone send samples from british dispensary either the androlic or the stanozolol ones.?


Pretty sure 10mg anabols and stanz came out good mate, note seen any androlic on there though.


----------



## kenardken

Big Ian said:


> Pretty sure 10mg anabols and stanz came out good mate, note seen any androlic on there though.


I'm pretty lazy to scan the samples being tested . A lot of thanks.

By the way have you seen Keifei samples being analyzed


----------



## dbaird

Date Received: 24/02/2014

Postcode: RG30

Purchase Intent: Trenbolone/Testosterone/Dbol

Package Label: BSI Methyltren + DS

Sample Colour: Red

Sample Form: Liquid

Consumption Method: Intramuscular

Expected Effects: Increased Strength, Agitation

Unexpected Effects: Increased Energy, Increased Stamina

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): No Active Component Identified

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


----------



## dbaird

dbaird said:


> Date Received: 24/02/2014
> 
> Postcode: RG30
> 
> Purchase Intent: Trenbolone/Testosterone/Dbol
> 
> Package Label: BSI Methyltren + DS
> 
> Sample Colour: Red
> 
> Sample Form: Liquid
> 
> Consumption Method: Intramuscular
> 
> Expected Effects: Increased Strength, Agitation
> 
> Unexpected Effects: Increased Energy, Increased Stamina
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): No Active Component Identified
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


possible they didn't shake it up first?


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> possible they didn't shake it up first?


no it would still show , somethings not right and its not the gear .


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> no it would still show , somethings not right and its not the gear .


you can see the red stuff in it though.. does it separate in the vial?


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> you can see the red stuff in it though.. does it separate in the vial?


no its all suspended , even if it did separate fully it would still show as a minor .

not seen any waterbased gear in singles sent in either so im guessing waterbased and t3 are not setup ?


----------



## funkdocta

dbaird said:


> you can see the red stuff in it though.. does it separate in the vial?


Think it was @solidcecil that sent that in. He says it works well, so could it be something they are cocking up their end like the T3?


----------



## thinkinht

It's a buyer's market out there, I hope this site updates their DB so we can continue using it.


----------



## cas

ewen said:


> no its all suspended , even if it did separate fully it would still show as a minor .
> 
> not seen any waterbased gear in singles sent in either so im guessing waterbased and t3 are not setup ?


They would detect the testosterone though regardless of ester surely


----------



## MRSTRONG

cas said:


> They would detect the testosterone though regardless of ester surely


you would think so but maybe they only have the main cas numbers .


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> no its all suspended , even if it did separate fully it would still show as a minor .
> 
> not seen any waterbased gear in singles sent in either so im guessing waterbased and t3 are not setup ?


its not separated the part in the top is just air.. thought it was water. I doubt that they are not setup for water based.. The test will be easier to do if anything as its got no oil carrier. Shocked me though as everyone rates this stuff. I would still probably use it given the user reports


----------



## dbaird

dbaird said:


> its not separated the part in the top is just air.. thought it was water. I doubt that they are not setup for water based.. The test will be easier to do if anything as its got no oil carrier. Shocked me though as everyone rates this stuff. I would still probably use it given the user reports
> 
> View attachment 146310


Infact I think all sources should do it half price now :whistling: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> its not separated the part in the top is just air.. thought it was water. I doubt that they are not setup for water based.. The test will be easier to do if anything as its got no oil carrier. Shocked me though as everyone rates this stuff. I would still probably use it given the user reports
> 
> View attachment 146310


thing is why was this project set up ?

they might not have set it up for steroid users it might of been general popular drugs , cas numbers for mtren inj dbol test suspension will all be different to the oil based counterparts so it is highly likely the issue is with the project .


----------



## solidcecil

funkdocta said:


> Think it was @solidcecil that sent that in. He says it works well, so could it be something they are cocking up their end like the T3?


Yeah I love the stuff, so does everyone else that's tried it I know.

I don't believe there is nothing in it.


----------



## funkdocta

solidcecil said:


> Yeah I love the stuff, so does everyone else that's tried it I know.
> 
> I don't believe there is nothing in it.


Could be they dont have the compound (methyltren) on their database like the T3?


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> thing is why was this project set up ?
> 
> they might not have set it up for steroid users it might of been general popular drugs , cas numbers for mtren inj dbol test suspension will all be different to the oil based counterparts so it is highly likely the issue is with the project .


I doubt they would.. the oil does not change the make up of the compounds and is no way attached to the drug. Water certainly wouldn't change the cas of dbol which is usually in pill/powder form. They can test round cuts and binders and I have seen orals containing traces of testosterone on their also. I do agree something is a miss though.. To many good reports to say otherwise.


----------



## Wallace86

mixmanx said:


> I've sent off some orbis and noble labs stuff today.


Was it the test m8??


----------



## dbaird

funkdocta said:


> Could be they dont have the compound (methyltren) on their database like the T3?


It would be good to see if anyone gets the body temp rise with d-hacks T3. I have only ran it with their DNP at 50mcg.. so I wouldn't know for sure if it was working.


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> I doubt they would.. the oil does not change the make up of the compounds and is no way attached to the drug. Water certainly wouldn't change the cas of dbol which is usually in pill/powder form. They can test round cuts and binders and I have seen orals containing traces of testosterone on their also. I do agree something is a miss though.. To many good reports to say otherwise.


sorry i meant the ester attached not oil .

the cas numbers vary depending on the ester/esterless compound .

Testosterone propionate(57-85-2)

Testosterone enanthate - CAS # 315-37-7

Testosterone cypionate - CAS # 58-20-8

test suspension CAS No.:58-22-0

see how many they would need to input to the machine , its a lot of numbers just for steroids nevermind the other compounds they test for .

dbol raw cas number would be different for tablet form and for injectable form .

also theyy no doubt only input steroids used for medical reasons not bodybuilding , test susp inj dbol mtren has no medical use and the cas numbers are different depending on esters etc

when inputting large amounts of data like cas numbers your gonna start off with popular/commonly used drugs .

thats my take on it lol


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> sorry i meant the ester attached not oil .
> 
> the cas numbers vary depending on the ester/esterless compound .
> 
> Testosterone propionate(57-85-2)
> 
> Testosterone enanthate - CAS # 315-37-7
> 
> Testosterone cypionate - CAS # 58-20-8
> 
> test suspension CAS No.:58-22-0
> 
> see how many they would need to input to the machine , its a lot of numbers just for steroids nevermind the other compounds they test for .
> 
> dbol raw cas number would be different for tablet form and for injectable form .
> 
> also theyy no doubt only input steroids used for medical reasons not bodybuilding , test susp inj dbol mtren has no medical use and the cas numbers are different depending on esters etc
> 
> when inputting large amounts of data like cas numbers your gonna start off with popular/commonly used drugs .
> 
> thats my take on it lol


I didn't think dbol ever had an ester..

If you look at this sample



> Date Received: 21/02/2014
> 
> Postcode: SE19
> 
> Purchase Intent: Steroid for cutting
> 
> Package Label: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Colour: White
> 
> Sample Form: Powder
> 
> Consumption Method: Oral
> 
> Expected Effects: Increased Stamina, Increased Strength
> 
> Unexpected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Oxandrolone, Testosterone
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


It looks to be a testosterone with no ester. I would say they can pick them up


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> I didn't think dbol ever had an ester..
> 
> If you look at this sample
> 
> It looks to be a testosterone with no ester. I would say they can pick them up


yeah i know what your saying , somethings not right and we can only ever guess .


----------



## Dazza

Surely with mtren you'll know as it acts so fast anyway?


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> yeah i know what your saying , somethings not right and we can only ever guess .


something like mtren I would understand.. its possible it could be juts mtren? or are the test and dbol noticeable in the mix?


----------



## Baywatch

I would have thought the machine will pick up molecular weight based on the sample and then run this through a database.

If its in the sample, it should be detected. It's simple enough to run a search for a molecular mass


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> something like mtren I would understand.. its possible it could be juts mtren? or are the test and dbol noticeable in the mix?


i think the mtren ds has given the machine roid rage .


----------



## Dogbolt

Ripping it up said:


> Was it the test m8??


Orbis Test 400 and Noble Masteron Enanthate.

Will send some Noble Test E 300 when I get some more printer ink!


----------



## Pictor

dbaird said:


> It would be good to see if anyone gets the body temp rise with d-hacks T3. I have only ran it with their DNP at 50mcg.. so I wouldn't know for sure if it was working.


Since adding 1 tab of his old batch which is over dosed (rusty colour with d-hacks stamp) my weight loss has increased, I got bloods taken yesterday and got them to check thyroid so will see if my thyroid is suppress as I've been on it afew weeks now 

Got bloods done about 2 months ago and thyroid was in range!

Defo good to go in my opinion though


----------



## Pictor

mixmanx said:


> Orbis Test 400 and Noble Masteron Enanthate.
> 
> Will send some Noble Test E 300 when I get some more printer ink!


Will be interesting to see what the Orbis t400 comes back as!


----------



## GolfDelta

Big Ste said:


> Will be interesting to see what the Orbis t400 comes back as!


The Orbis T400 I used had a hefty dose of PIP!


----------



## Pictor

GolfDelta said:


> The Orbis T400 I used had a hefty dose of PIP!


I didn't rate it at all mate


----------



## GolfDelta

Big Ste said:


> I didn't rate it at all mate


I got my source to replace it,which he did no bother.I was damned if I was limping around like I'd been kicked off a horse,I never get PIP.Just to point out i'm not lab bashing,fully aware Orbis get good reviews from others I'm just saying that I personally did get PIP from it.


----------



## notnil21

If results come back bad then bad they are

If they come back good then good they are

Unless someone swears blind he got results from a product that was tested as crap then I believe that person and that £500,000 machine at wedinos must be wrong ... 

Yep it's wrong that test they done on BSI/Isis with no active ingredient I've just injected it and boom I just gained 5lbs of muscle..

Let's not waste any more testing time I'm telling you that **** is real.. :lol:


----------



## ethan2009

Chelsea said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: one of the best posts ive seen. Sh1t that T3 must have been legit because you lost a sh1t load of muscle and fat :lol: and to top off the fact that it must be legit your wife nearly had a heart attack when she took a full tab 2 days in a row :lol:
> 
> Pathetic, if it comes back bunk then its bunk accept it!!
> 
> Ive used Pharma T3 on my prep, you barely notice you're taking it, its not like Clen where you get sides, its just another tool to help with fat loss.
> 
> On another note if you lost muscle on it why on earth were you taking it? Basically you're saying you lost muscle and fat......so it turned you skinny......quick someone get me a batch, it sounds awesome....
> 
> NOT


it came back as no active compound as they can't test for t3 lol check my post, i called them and they said its likely that t3 isn't in there database hence there has been no! positive results. and that they will be adding it to there database asap now that they are aware of it., call them yourself they will tell you the same thing.

loads of us use there t3 on here and all no when its working. not sure why some people can't even tell there on t3. i can easily tell when using t3. ausbuilt use's it and monitor his body temp said its legit!

so give few days and people send in there t3's


----------



## Machette

Definately a problem with their machinery and method of testing with regards to the results we've had for the t3 and water based. I rang wedinos today with regards to my samples and they said the main lab technician was away all week and the 2 others were on annual leave.

With the main guy being away as ive said above the apprentices are bound to have fcuked a few things up.

Im intrigued to know what type of setup/machines they have in place for the testing?

Anyone know?


----------



## husaberg

just noticed the fuerza enanthe was bo locks..six moths ago or more(just before all the floaters) when it was popular i got stick for saying it was crap..i had been using podex which was good and then got the fuerza and posted it was pants ..funny old world eh


----------



## ashnad

Has anyone managed to determine how much of a particular compound would have to be found the substance to constitute being 'major' or 'minor'.

I just made an observation about sample *Sample W000473, ZAFA sustanon* which came back legitimate. The test prop came back as 'major' even though it is *30 mg/250 mg, which is equal to 12 % of the overall drug*. Does that mean that anything 12 % and above is 'major'


----------



## van vliet

Machette said:


> Definately a problem with their machinery and method of testing with regards to the results we've had for the t3 and water based. I rang wedinos today with regards to my samples and they said the main lab technician was away all week and the 2 others were on annual leave.
> 
> With the main guy being away as ive said above the apprentices are bound to have fcuked a few things up.


you're annoying

all your posts in this thread have been negative towards wedinos

so you're not happy with the results ?who gives a **** ,we don't need you tell us what to believe or not


----------



## BettySwallocks

Has anybody sent BSI halo in yet?


----------



## Sk1nny

This is gold!


----------



## Machette

van vliet said:


> you're annoying
> 
> all your posts in this thread have been negative towards wedinos
> 
> so you're not happy with the results ?who gives a **** ,we don't need you tell us what to believe or not


Wow what a first post; how about fcuk off! if you dont like my posts dont read them.


----------



## van vliet

Machette said:


> Wow what a first post; how about fcuk off! if you dont like my posts dont read them.


great personality you have here

same argument to you :if you don't like wedinos ,don't post here .

why do you think this thread is 71 pages already ?people keep asking the same stupid questions again and again (why not read first ?) and idiots like you try to convince us the site is bull**** .

this should be about what samples people are gonna send ,what results they got ...not about guys like you saying wedinos doesn't work or they don't trust them bla bla ...


----------



## TELBOR

van vliet said:


> you're annoying
> 
> all your posts in this thread have been negative towards wedinos
> 
> so you're not happy with the results ?who gives a **** ,we don't need you tell us what to believe or not


Hmm... Are you an employee there?


----------



## van vliet

R0BLET said:


> Hmm... Are you an employee there?


lol no .i just think it's a shame this thread is full of useless posts

this should be more readable ,like a database

i think it's a great tool we have here .then it's up to each and everyone to trust the results or not .of course ,it's not perfect but that's the best thing we have for now ,at least for free


----------



## Machette

van vliet said:


> great personality you have here
> 
> same argument to you :if you don't like wedinos ,don't post here .
> 
> why do you think this thread is 71 pages already ?people keep asking the same stupid questions again and again (why not read first ?) and idiots like you try to convince us the site is bull**** .
> 
> this should be about what samples people are gonna send ,what results they got ...not about guys like you saying wedinos doesn't work or they don't trust them bla bla ...


You are more thicker than I thought?

If you had a education even upto year 3 in school you would see at no point in my post did I state the Wedinos scheme was bullsh1t.

All I said was that certain tests on products everyone has tried and tested and have great feedback for have shown results which can not be true and obviously due to some limitations on what wedinos can test for on there machines.


----------



## samb213

how often is everyone jabbing orbis test 400 ?.i usually always go with twice per week when doing long esters ..this time round i decided to go with one jab a week to save on scare tissue and the hasssle of having to jab twice per week but with orbis test 400 containing a small amount of test prop is it a bad idea jabbing just once per week ? ..i do seem to have noticed a few more spots poping up since switching to once weekly but ive droped tren out of my cycle recently so could be that


----------



## van vliet

Machette said:


> You are more thicker than I thought?
> 
> If you had a education even upto year 3 in school you would see at no point in my post did I state the Wedinos scheme was bullsh1t.
> 
> All I said was that certain tests on products everyone has tried and tested and have great feedback for have shown results which can not be true and obviously due to some limitations on what wedinos can test for on there machines.


Reread Post 893 then:

"Wedinos is utter sh1t!"

Exactly my point ,let people think what they want about the results !and i trust those results more than those feedbacks you talk about

Can we go back to what matters now ?


----------



## dbaird

now now girls


----------



## dbaird

samb213 said:


> how often is everyone jabbing orbis test 400 ?.i usually always go with twice per week when doing long esters ..this time round i decided to go with one jab a week to save on scare tissue and the hasssle of having to jab twice per week but with orbis test 400 containing a small amount of test prop is it a bad idea jabbing just once per week ? ..i do seem to have noticed a few more spots poping up since switching to once weekly but ive droped tren out of my cycle recently so could be that


You should create your own thread for this mate


----------



## samb213

dbaird said:


> You should create your own thread for this mate


yer will do mate ..just saw a few people commenting on this thread that are using it thats all


----------



## funkdocta

Machette said:


> You are more thicker than I thought?
> 
> If you had a education even upto year 3 in school you would see at no point in my post did I state the Wedinos scheme was bullsh1t.
> 
> All I said was that certain tests on products everyone has tried and tested and have great feedback for have shown results which can not be true and obviously due to some limitations on what wedinos can test for on there machines.





van vliet said:


> Reread Post 893 then:
> 
> "Wedinos is utter sh1t!"
> 
> Exactly my point ,let people think what they want about the results !and i trust those results more than those feedbacks you talk about
> 
> Can we go back to what matters now ?


lmao he does have you there! 

Wedinos is not ****. It was just not set up for all us gear monkeys  Their database obviously doesn't have every compound in it like T3 and MTren... its a work in progress and certainly better than just hoping what it says on the label is whats inside the vial.

I wont use it as the be all and end all but it is a handy thing to have.


----------



## Mark2021

BUMP


----------



## GolfDelta

Mark2021 said:


> BUMP


What you bumping mate lol?There's no new results up.


----------



## Mark2021

GolfDelta said:


> What you bumping mate lol?There's no new results up.


Does there need to be?

Im enjoying the discussing


----------



## GolfDelta

Mark2021 said:


> Does there need to be?
> 
> Im enjoying the discussing


No just seems a strange bump!You could always discuss something and others will follow suit


----------



## GolfDelta

GolfDelta said:


> No just seems a strange bump!You could always discuss something and others will follow suit


Or I could say Dhacks t3 is bunk and you could say no the machine doesn't test for it,that's always a good one in this thread lol.


----------



## Mark2021

GolfDelta said:


> Or I could say Dhacks t3 is bunk and you could say no the machine doesn't test for it,that's always a good one in this thread lol.


Haha yeah that was a good read lol..

Tbh though its all assumptions etc..we really don't know what there machines can test for  And unless the vials are sent in sealed we don't know if they have been tampered with to bash another lab.


----------



## GolfDelta

Mark2021 said:


> Haha yeah that was a good read lol..
> 
> Tbh though its all assumptions etc..we really don't know what there machines can test for  And unless the vials are sent in sealed we don't know if they have been tampered with to bash another lab.


Think a lot of people here seem to forget it wasn't set up just for users of UKM to send steroids into lol.My mum's cousin works with a girl who dog walks for the sister of the guy who owns ProChem,apparently he is behind Wedinos too :whistling:


----------



## G-man99

GolfDelta said:


> Think a lot of people here seem to forget it wasn't set up just for users of UKM to send steroids into lol.My mum's cousin works with a girl who dog walks for the sister of the guy who owns ProChem,apparently he is behind Wedinos too :whistling:


Thought PC and ROHM was the same ugl??

:whistling:


----------



## husaberg

GolfDelta said:


> Think a lot of people here seem to forget it wasn't set up just for users of UKM to send steroids into lol.My mum's cousin works with a girl who dog walks for the sister of the guy who owns ProChem,apparently he is behind Wedinos too :whistling:


would anyone be suprised when/if wedinos turns out to be a complete crock and the masterstroke of silus greenback? who happens to own a new lab ? he's playing us all... along with the little tricks to programme the subconcious as in mentioning the lab alongside alpha pharma and thier good to go product etc thus forming a good gear by association mind set etc..etc..you're being subliminally programmed gents..i would just leave the thread before you start sending off for "x" labs gear in your sleep....

i'm not messin!


----------



## bauhaus

husaberg said:


> would anyone be suprised when/if wedinos turns out to be a complete crock and the masterstroke of silus greenback? who happens to own a new lab ? he's playing us all... along with the little tricks to programme the subconcious as in mentioning the lab alongside alpha pharma and thier good to go product etc thus forming a good gear by association mind set etc..etc..you're being subliminally programmed gents..i would just leave the thread before you start sending off for "x" labs gear in your sleep....
> 
> i'm not messin!


Nah, I've seen the bbc at wedinos interview a guy there. He didn't look like silus greenback or resemble a toad in any way.


----------



## SK50

I'm so glad I found this thread.

Today, I sent off samples of most of my gear collection.

This will hopefully help me with my post mortem to figure out what the hell went wrong with my last cycle. I think my masteron was freaking deca or test. We will see.


----------



## husaberg

robbo1978 said:


> Nah, I've seen the bbc at wedinos interview a guy there. He didn't look like silus greenback or resemble a toad in any way.


..ah but are you sure he wasn't a minion just a front?...if you had been able to see in his ear you would see a toad operating a lever system


----------



## Suprakill4

SK50 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread.
> 
> Today, I sent off samples of most of my gear collection.
> 
> This will hopefully help me with my post mortem to figure out what the hell went wrong with my last cycle. I think my masteron was freaking deca or test. We will see.


What was you using? I think a labs mast has already come back as deca just can't remember which one.


----------



## durhamlad

Suprakill4 said:


> What was you using? I think a labs mast has already come back as deca just can't remember which one.


It was my Gentech Mast blend - Mast enanthate and Mast Prop came back as test and deca lol no mast in it - thought it didnt feel right when I jabed it for 3 weeks lol


----------



## Suprakill4

durhamlad said:


> It was my Gentech Mast blend - Mast enanthate and Mast Prop came back as test and deca lol no mast in it - thought it didnt feel right when I jabed it for 3 weeks lol


Fcuking hell lol. Don't know much about mast but I assume it's very different than deca? Surely people can't be stupid enough to do it deliberately it must be a mistake on the labs part or someone altering it.


----------



## durhamlad

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell lol. Don't know much about mast but I assume it's very different than deca? Surely people can't be stupid enough to do it deliberately it must be a mistake on the labs part or someone altering it.


Ive no idea mate - but all I know is mast makes me crazy horny - deca makes me really depressed - this last cycle I went really depressed then sent this off and bang thats why. Ill never touch gentech again - ****e lab. Fcuking their tren ace only vial had test prop and test undecanoate in it too. No wonder tren makes me crazy - high tren low test Im fine, high test low tren I go mental lol


----------



## Suprakill4

durhamlad said:


> Ive no idea mate - but all I know is mast makes me crazy horny - deca makes me really depressed - this last cycle I went really depressed then sent this off and bang thats why. Ill never touch gentech again - ****e lab. Fcuking their tren ace only vial had test prop and test undecanoate in it too. No wonder tren makes me crazy - high tren low test Im fine, high test low tren I go mental lol


Jesus Christ mate so not as though was tampered with by people sending in as you sent it in because was using it and suspecting was wrong. Fcuking terrible I kind of wish the government would re categorise gear and make it available, as probably would to tax it but would drive prices massive no doubt. It's the risk we take, we all know for a fact that what we are using might not be perfectly sterile or dosed properly but we do it still don't we.


----------



## SK50

Suprakill4 said:


> What was you using? I think a labs mast has already come back as deca just can't remember which one.


When I had the problems it was Signature. I just saw on Wedinos that someone else sent in a signature masteron vial and it came back mainly as test....

Shame, as their other stuff was OK. But not the masteron, apparently. I look forward to all my results. I also wonder whether one of my halo brands is really halo.


----------



## Suprakill4

SK50 said:


> When I had the problems it was Signature. I just saw on Wedinos that someone else sent in a signature masteron vial and it came back mainly as test....
> 
> Shame, as their other stuff was OK. But not the masteron, apparently. I look forward to all my results. I also wonder whether one of my halo brands is really halo.


Ah really. Read good things on signature. Makes ya wander if it is very corrupt and people doing this t make more money or if wherever they get their raw stuff from is screwing them. Someone wrote on here there's 3 places in china that deal this sort of stuff so isn't it likely a lot of ugls will get it from the same place or are many more countries doing the same thing?

I have only ever tried halo once for one workout and didn't bother again as felt nothing so sent it back lol!


----------



## SK50

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah really. Read good things on signature. Makes ya wander if it is very corrupt and people doing this t make more money or if wherever they get their raw stuff from is screwing them. Someone wrote on here there's 3 places in china that deal this sort of stuff so isn't it likely a lot of ugls will get it from the same place or are many more countries doing the same thing?
> 
> I have only ever tried halo once for one workout and didn't bother again as felt nothing so sent it back lol!


Wait, I shouldn't have named Signature as I'm not sure it was their gear that was dodgy - I don't know for sure yet. I was also running tren in the stack from another UGL. Disregard my post until I get the results.

I really never thought about UGLs doing complete substitutes/swaps.... If this Wedino is as easy as it seems I will always use it from now on before running a cycle.

Yeah, I am now on bd.eu halo and am sure it's legit - but I don't 'feel' anything like others say. No aggression or anything like that. I am starting to think the aggression thing is a myth. I sent a bd.eu halo tab in for testing too.

I actually sent in 13 samples from various UGLs.


----------



## Suprakill4

And that's exactly the only believable reason it should be used to test ya own stuff. I may do the same but to be fair more than happy with what I use so don't need to lol. Am going tk be using rohm var though soon j think so that will be sent I just for me to check and won't be listed as rohm and tablet will be crushed up and won't post my results.


----------



## Machette

SK50 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread.
> 
> Today, I sent off samples of most of my gear collection.
> 
> This will hopefully help me with my post mortem to figure out what the hell went wrong with my last cycle. I think my masteron was freaking deca or test. We will see.


What did you use?


----------



## SK50

Suprakill4 said:


> And that's exactly the only believable reason it should be used to test ya own stuff. I may do the same but to be fair more than happy with what I use so don't need to lol. Am going tk be using rohm var though soon j think so that will be sent I just for me to check and won't be listed as rohm and tablet will be crushed up and won't post my results.


Same here - I plan to test my own stuff so I know what I'm putting in my body - not name and shame UGLs. I didn't mention the brand on any of the stuff I sent in. And the liquids were sent in slin pins, not the branded vials.

I am fairly new to the steroid game and have yet to find a UGL I can 100% trust... I think there is a lot of trial and error in this whole thing and it's about finding a lab you can trust and stocking up. Wedinos, if it works as well as I hope, is a solution to a big problem.


----------



## SK50

Machette said:


> What did you use?


It's all in another long thread of mine.

Basically I had estrogen sides from HELL while using something like:

125mg test

500mg - 1000mg mast

500mg tren

I tried to battle the bloat blindly with AIs until I got an E2 test and it was 20x out of range and made me realise something is badly wrong.


----------



## Machette

SK50 said:


> It's all in another long thread of mine.
> 
> Basically I had estrogen sides from HELL while using something like:
> 
> 125mg test
> 
> 500mg - 1000mg mast
> 
> 500mg tren
> 
> I tried to battle the bloat blindly with AIs until I got an E2 test and it was 20x out of range and made me realise something is badly wrong.


What lab were you using?


----------



## SK50

Machette said:


> What lab were you using?


Different lab for all compounds. I prefer not to name them anymore until I get the results in case I am completely wrong.


----------



## Rick89

SK50 said:


> It's all in another long thread of mine.
> 
> Basically I had estrogen sides from HELL while using something like:
> 
> 125mg test
> 
> 500mg - 1000mg mast
> 
> 500mg tren
> 
> I tried to battle the bloat blindly with AIs until I got an E2 test and it was 20x out of range and made me realise something is badly wrong.


how was sex drive on that supposed cycle

did you run caber aswell???


----------



## bail

Suprakill4 said:


> And that's exactly the only believable reason it should be used to test ya own stuff. I may do the same but to be fair more than happy with what I use so don't need to lol. Am going tk be using rohm var though soon j think so that will be sent I just for me to check and won't be listed as rohm and tablet will be crushed up and won't post my results.


Very true mate otherwise this thread will just turn into another bullish!t thread slating good labs,

Every lab I've ever done is good only diff I've really ever noticed is pip,

And even if you do get something tested how you know next batch will be the same??

Who had any idea what the next batch of powders

From china will be like

I much prefer my ignorance is bliss approach


----------



## SK50

Rick89 said:


> how was sex drive on that supposed cycle
> 
> did you run caber aswell???


Low sex drive.

Yes, caber was run.

I have a long thread with all the details.

Thanks to those trying to help here, but I don't want to fill this thread with more details about my cycle. I will conclude my own thread if I have further info after Wedinos.


----------



## van vliet

SK50 said:


> Yeah, I am now on bd.eu halo and am sure it's legit - but I don't 'feel' anything like others say. No aggression or anything like that. I am starting to think the aggression thing is a myth.


no it's not .

when you have real halo ,you know it right away.

you lose a lot of water in the first 48 hours and you do get very aggressive at times (you can't really control it) ,trust me


----------



## SK50

van vliet said:


> no it's not .
> 
> when you have real halo ,you know it right away.
> 
> you lose a lot of water in the first 48 hours and you do get very aggressive at times (you can't really control it) ,trust me


I have never seen any conclusive evidence that halotestin is a psychoactive. Only speculation by its users, a lot of which will clearly be fuelled by placebo.

I would love to trust you, lol, but you are pretty new to the board dude and don't know who you are.

The guys who recommended me this brand of halo are known to me and experienced - so my faith remains instilled for now.

Wedinos will tell me if it's halo or not, but obviously won't tell me the dosage.


----------



## heavy123

Lab reps,resellers out in force on this one so blatant a blind man could see it

Comes back bunk it's bunk end of story

Move on


----------



## Suprakill4

heavy123 said:


> Lab reps,resellers out in force on this one so blatant a blind man could see it
> 
> Comes back bunk it's bunk end of story
> 
> Move on


Just say it as it is mate don't hold back ffs. Lol. Agree with the if it's bunk it's bunk, I'm just still amazed at the mtren ds coming back no ingredient as it's always been very very good when I've used it. It's got something in that's for sure cos there's like crystal type fragments at the bottom of the vial. Text crystals apparantly.


----------



## m575

Suprakill4 said:


> Just say it as it is mate don't hold back ffs. Lol. Agree with the if it's bunk it's bunk, I'm just still amazed at the mtren ds coming back no ingredient as it's always been very very good when I've used it. It's got something in that's for sure cos there's like crystal type fragments at the bottom of the vial. Text crystals apparantly.


That's the trouble. Now you've said that your labelled as kissing bsi's ass. It's pretty pathetic in all fairness. If you haven't tried the stuff then you can hardly say it's bunk cuz I've tried it aswel mate and there's no way there's nothing in it as you know yourself. But O well I'm a rep or reseller now


----------



## Suprakill4

m575 said:


> That's the trouble. Now you've said that your labelled as kissing bsi's ass. It's pretty pathetic in all fairness. If you haven't tried the stuff then you can hardly say it's bunk cuz I've tried it aswel mate and there's no way there's nothing in it as you know yourself. But O well I'm a rep or reseller now


Lol. It doesn't even bother me. Many will have opinions on other on here and it's just that, an opinion.

I'm sending in 6 items on Monday for testing and all bits I have got on for my next cycle.


----------



## van vliet

SK50 said:


> I have never seen any conclusive evidence that halotestin is a psychoactive. Only speculation by its users, a lot of which will clearly be fuelled by placebo.
> 
> I would love to trust you, lol, but you are pretty new to the board dude and don't know who you are.
> 
> The guys who recommended me this brand of halo are known to me and experienced - so my faith remains instilled for now.
> 
> Wedinos will tell me if it's halo or not, but obviously won't tell me the dosage.


no need for the paranoia "dude"

and speculation lol ?there's also no conclusive evidence that tren burns fat and yet it does

i've used pharma halo (stenox) and am only telling you about my own experience ,one that others who used real halo will agree with .why do you think halo is the drug of choice for powerlifters ?with real halo ,you'll feel normal 90% of the time and one small insignificant event will make you go crazy just like that ,for a few seconds...And then you'll regret it ,feel ridiculous about it .that's what halo does to you .no placebo there .

again ,that's just my own experience and the one of many others ,do what you want with it .

good if bd.eu halo is real ,never used it myself but would be happy to know that there is a ugl out there who has it

i'll follow the results


----------



## ethan2009

GolfDelta said:


> Or I could say Dhacks t3 is bunk and you could say no the machine doesn't test for it,that's always a good one in this thread lol.


dont understand your post bro? your saying d-hacks t3 is bunk? i called wedinos and they stated that t3 may not be in there database hence had not 1 single positive test yet! and now there aware of it they will add it to there database asap, someone else call them and they will tell you the same thing.

ps: i also sent in pharma t3 on thursday should be on site monday? lets see if there database is updated by then.


----------



## adam28

ethan2009 said:


> dont understand your post bro? your saying d-hacks t3 is bunk? i called wedinos and they stated that t3 may not be in there database hence had not 1 single positive test yet! and now there aware of it they will add it to there database asap, someone else call them and they will tell you the same thing.
> 
> ps: i also sent in pharma t3 on thursday should be on site monday? lets see if there database is updated by then.


Did you ask them whether hgh would show up in the results mate? was thinking of sending some in..


----------



## GolfDelta

ethan2009 said:


> dont understand your post bro? your saying d-hacks t3 is bunk? i called wedinos and they stated that t3 may not be in there database hence had not 1 single positive test yet! and now there aware of it they will add it to there database asap, someone else call them and they will tell you the same thing.
> 
> ps: i also sent in pharma t3 on thursday should be on site monday? lets see if there database is updated by then.


Haha :lol: Are you for real,read my post it was a poke at the pointless debate about it!You might want to stop jumping on every Dhacks thread btw,we get it,you rate the products and don't like to see any negativity. :thumb:


----------



## ethan2009

Lol sorry late night and true I rate it coz everything has always been spot on so I always give my own personal input no matter what I get accused of ha as well as orbis and rohm.


----------



## ethan2009

adam28 said:


> Did you ask them whether hgh would show up in the results mate? was thinking of sending some in..


Lol going to ask them about that tomz! As wana send in some hyge see if it really is legit would be very interesting!


----------



## adam28

ethan2009 said:


> Lol going to ask them about that tomz! As wana send in some hyge see if it really is legit would be very interesting!


Ok mate let me know, cheers


----------



## SK50

van vliet said:


> no need for the paranoia "dude"
> 
> and speculation lol ?there's also no conclusive evidence that tren burns fat and yet it does
> 
> i've used pharma halo (stenox) and am only telling you about my own experience ,one that others who used real halo will agree with .why do you think halo is the drug of choice for powerlifters ?with real halo ,you'll feel normal 90% of the time and one small insignificant event will make you go crazy just like that ,for a few seconds...And then you'll regret it ,feel ridiculous about it .that's what halo does to you .no placebo there .
> 
> again ,that's just my own experience and the one of many others ,do what you want with it .
> 
> good if bd.eu halo is real ,never used it myself but would be happy to know that there is a ugl out there who has it
> 
> i'll follow the results


The problem is that you said my halo is not legit because I don't have aggression side effects? Pharma halotestin is prescribed for androgen replacement therapy and many do not report aggression as a side.

Thanks for the input, but for now I disagree, dude.


----------



## van vliet

SK50 said:


> Pharma halotestin is prescribed for androgen replacement therapy and many do not report aggression as a side.


not at the same dosage bodybuilders use .

not saying your halo is bunk (we'll see ,like i said i'll follow the results and hope they'll be positive) but halo is one of those compounds that are easy to recognize .

like you said ,just my input ,let's wait for the results


----------



## SK50

van vliet said:


> not at the same dosage bodybuilders use .
> 
> not saying your halo is bunk (we'll see ,like i said i'll follow the results and hope they'll be positive) but halo is one of those compounds that are easy to recognize .
> 
> like you said ,just my input ,let's wait for the results


Ok, fair play - I am happy to post the results here. Should be interesting. Of course, even if it does have halotestin it could still be underdosed...


----------



## Richy22

Does any one no if apollo labs have been tested yet. I have some torrip 301 and test 350 for next cycle would be nice to no if it is wot they say it is.


----------



## cplmadison

got some:

zydex anavar

zydex winstrol

yansuan clen

signature pharma test-e

all bagged up and ready to be posted to lab tomoz 

will post up results when i get them


----------



## cplmadison

Richy22 said:


> Does any one no if apollo labs have been tested yet. I have some torrip 301 and test 350 for next cycle would be nice to no if it is wot they say it is.


have a quick search on forum heard some good feedback on the apollo products


----------



## Oscars

will look forward to seeing the zydex var reports!



cplmadison said:


> got some:
> 
> zydex anavar
> 
> zydex winstrol
> 
> yansuan clen
> 
> signature pharma test-e
> 
> all bagged up and ready to be posted to lab tomoz
> 
> will post up results when i get them


----------



## cplmadison

Oscars said:


> will look forward to seeing the zydex var reports!


im looking forward to the clen results, i wasnt getting any symptoms at 80mg so i got some alpha pharma instead which was amazing

pretty sure if it does contain clen it will be in a low dosage, shame they dont tell you though


----------



## Sustanation

Ok have posted

Med tech

DECA 300

Equipoise 250

Anavar

Delta

Test E

Anavar

Prochem

Dianabol

British dragon.EU

Menthanabol.

Iran hormone

Clomid

Tomoxifen

Pharma

Clomid

Anasteozole

Viagra


----------



## thinkinht

Big Ste said:


> Since adding 1 tab of his old batch which is over dosed (rusty colour with d-hacks stamp) my weight loss has increased, I got bloods taken yesterday and got them to check thyroid so will see if my thyroid is suppress as I've been on it afew weeks now
> 
> Got bloods done about 2 months ago and thyroid was in range!
> 
> Defo good to go in my opinion though


Hey mate any update? maybe I missed it


----------



## Machette

m575 said:


> That's the trouble. Now you've said that your labelled as kissing bsi's ass. It's pretty pathetic in all fairness. If you haven't tried the stuff then you can hardly say it's bunk cuz I've tried it aswel mate and there's no way there's nothing in it as you know yourself. But O well I'm a rep or reseller now


I havnt used it myself so cant say anything but my training partner swears by it and thats something for someone 19stone build like a tank.

Something is def up with that result; and to all who are saying im kissing bsi's ass can go fcuk themselves lol


----------



## Pictor

thinkinht said:


> Hey mate any update? maybe I missed it


Normally get my results about 7 days after they take my blood mate, so should be Thursday


----------



## ashnad

I think this site is some what of a blessing and an eye opener. Just goes to show that mostly all ugls are complete garbage. I mean if they cant even get the right chemicals in their product as stated, what is the chance that their product would be anywhere near accurately dosed to their claim? probably 0! To be fair from the results rohm has come pretty well and alpha pharma has come out brilliant, especially considering some people continuously go on about how alpha pharma is 'just another ugl'.It clearly is better that average ugl. Induject, mastebolin, parabolin all came back as exactly the right compounds, which leads me to believe they are likely to be somewhat accurately dosed.


----------



## adam28

Wedinos are far to slow updating their Website with new results....


----------



## Mark2021

adam28 said:


> Wedinos are far to slow updating their Website with new results....


Agreed haha


----------



## Dogbolt

adam28 said:


> Wedinos are far to slow updating their Website with new results....


That's probably because they have about 500 samples from us lot to get through.


----------



## adam28

mixmanx said:


> That's probably because they have about 500 samples from us lot to get through.


lol yeah.


----------



## cplmadison

adam28 said:


> Wedinos are far to slow updating their Website with new results....


how long do they take to update? sent my zydex, yansuan and signature in this morning


----------



## adam28

cplmadison said:


> how long do they take to update? sent my zydex, yansuan and signature in this morning


Seems like they dont update for a week then they do 2 updates in a shorter space of time.

I expect some results to be up tomorrow....


----------



## Sustanation

My reference numbers on mine are 300 above the latest posted results.....might be waiting a while to find mine out. :-(


----------



## dbaird

Sustanation said:


> Ok have posted
> 
> Med tech
> 
> DECA 300
> 
> Equipoise 250
> 
> Anavar
> 
> Delta
> 
> Test E
> 
> Anavar
> 
> Prochem
> 
> Dianabol
> 
> British dragon.EU
> 
> Menthanabol.
> 
> Iran hormone
> 
> Clomid
> 
> Tomoxifen
> 
> Pharma
> 
> Clomid
> 
> Anasteozole
> 
> Viagra


to be honest I don't see the need to bull the service out with so much.. Why would you suspect your pharma PCT and viagra are anything but?

I am a little worried they will close the doors. The results are already taking ages to come in now.


----------



## Sustanation

dbaird said:


> to be honest I don't see the need to bull the service out with so much.. Why would you suspect your pharma PCT and viagra are anything but?
> 
> I am a little worried they will close the doors. The results are already taking ages to come in now.


Its going in my body so i see every need. Pharma has been proven to be faked so once i get the results back i know my source is legit.


----------



## dbaird

Sustanation said:


> Its going in my body so i see every need. Pharma has been proven to be faked so once i get the results back i know my source is legit.


You make it sound like its your god given right to have your items tested by a site that's set up for psychoactive and recreational drugs for welsh users..

I just hope that greedy attitudes like yours and the huge influx of such items does not spoil it for everyone.


----------



## stuey99

dbaird said:


> You make it sound like its your god given right to have your items tested by a site that's set up for psychoactive and recreational drugs for welsh users..
> 
> I just hope that greedy attitudes like yours and the huge influx of such items does not spoil it for everyone.


But isn't this exactly why it was set up? And if it's only for Welsh users then surely they wouldn't test or send results back to English addresses??


----------



## dbaird

stuey99 said:


> But isn't this exactly why it was set up? And if it's only for Welsh users then surely they wouldn't test or send results back to English addresses??


It was set up for legal highs, recreational and psychoactive substances... as it says on their website.. It's funded by the Welsh assembly... If their budget gets smashed by testing viagra from England what do you think they will do?


----------



## stuey99

dbaird said:


> It was set up for legal highs, recreational and psychoactive substances... as it says on their website.. It's funded by the Welsh assembly... If their budget gets smashed by testing viagra from England what do you think they will do?


Not sure what you're saying...so you believe people in England shouldn't use it?


----------



## cas

Bit of hate towards us English


----------



## dbaird

stuey99 said:


> Not sure what you're saying...so you believe people in England shouldn't use it?


No I just think we are miss using it ; ) the project is designed to analyse emerging drug trends.. when the Welsh boys can't find out what's in their new disco biscuits as there is a backlog of viagra and pharma novla from England to test.. what's going to happen?


----------



## stuey99

dbaird said:


> No I just think we are miss using it ; ) the project is designed to analyse emerging drug trends.. when the Welsh boys can't find out what's in their new disco biscuits as there is a backlog of viagra and pharma novla from England to test.. what's going to happen?


Well tbh I'm not really worried if the Welsh government can or can't analyse drug trends...and the Welsh pill heads don't interest me either, I never got my pills tested and it never did me any harm lol.


----------



## Sustanation

dbaird said:


> You make it sound like its your god given right to have your items tested by a site that's set up for psychoactive and recreational drugs for welsh users..
> 
> I just hope that greedy attitudes like yours and the huge influx of such items does not spoil it for everyone.


Your entitled to your opinion.


----------



## dbaird

stuey99 said:


> Well tbh I'm not really worried if the Welsh government can or can't analyse drug trends...and the Welsh pill heads don't interest me either, I never got my pills tested and it never did me any harm lol.


Will you be ****ed when you can't get your gear tested any more?

its like a kid pinching all the complimentary sweets.. then they get put behind the counter so nobody gets one. If he had just taken a few,

every one would continue to get the sweets as intended.


----------



## dbaird

Sustanation said:


> Your entitled to your opinion.


To be fair I have an interest in seeing UGL steroids get tested, and to keep getting tested.. I am entitled to my opinion so don't feel the need to move on.

I just hope you can at least see some validity in what I am saying.


----------



## Sustanation

dbaird said:


> To be fair I have an interest in seeing UGL steroids get tested, and to keep getting tested.. I am entitled to my opinion so don't feel the need to move on.
> 
> I just hope you can at least see some validity in what I am saying.


I see what your saying but a lot of the stuff I'm sending in hasn't been tested before so it will help everyone on this board that uses said medication.

Maybe before calling my attitude "greedy" you should of asked me my thinking and rationalising behind my actions and I would of been happy to elaborate.


----------



## dbaird

Sustanation said:


> I see what your saying but a lot of the stuff I'm sending in hasn't been tested before so it will help everyone on this board that uses said medication.
> 
> Maybe before calling my attitude "greedy" you should of asked me my thinking and rationalising behind my actions and I would of been happy to elaborate.


I do apologise for that.. it was not a judgement on your self.. just the way I interpreted that post. I was wrong to imply it against you.

I think the steroids you are sending make a good contribution, and probably in the remit of wedinos.

I just don't agree with the pharma items.


----------



## stuey99

dbaird said:


> Will you be ****ed when you can't get your gear tested any more?
> 
> its like a kid pinching all the complimentary sweets.. then they get put behind the counter so nobody gets one. If he had just taken a few,
> 
> every one would continue to get the sweets as intended.


But you're saying we shouldn't use it to get our gear tested aren't you?? Lol


----------



## stuey99

dbaird said:


> I do apologise for that.. it was not a judgement on your self.. just the way I interpreted that post. I was wrong to imply it against you.
> 
> I think the steroids you are sending make a good contribution, and probably in the remit of wedinos.
> 
> I just don't agree with the pharma items.


But surely pharma items are the most frequently faked steroids out there, so they'd be the most important ones to get tested?


----------



## heavy123

stuey99 said:


> But surely pharma items are the most frequently faked steroids out there, so they'd be the most important ones to get tested?


I would say there is a much bigger problem with ugl,s under-dosing or and using raws like eq for primo/deca and so fourth .

I have never had a fake pharma grade amp in my life but i do know they exist but at the same time they are easy to spot most of the time , if your source is good and he knows what he is doing you should have zero problem with pharma grade were as with ugl your source will almost find it near impossible to know if what,s stated on the label is really in the vial .


----------



## musio

And on that note, has any unigen been tested?


----------



## IGotTekkers

mixmanx said:


> That's probably because they have about 500 samples from us lot to get through.


This.. people sending in pharma nolva and blatantly legit zafa amps.. its just time and money wasting for wedinos. Do you really need to know if the 30 vials you used last year were spot on or not? I think some ppl are taking it a bit too far.

I mean sending in viagra.. ffs, put it in your mouth, if your dick gets hard you know its viagra.

I can see them refusing to test AAS and similar drugs before too long.

Afterall we have only known about the place a fortnight and all the staff have had to take holidays and sickies already!!


----------



## IGotTekkers

musio said:


> And on that note, has any unigen been tested?


which one of the 400 unigen copycat labs do you mean mate? :lol:


----------



## m575

Reckon they've pulled the plug already


----------



## TELBOR

m575 said:


> Reckon they've pulled the plug already


Wouldn't surprise me.

Will generate some report that gets on the news, usual tripe lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Thing that makes me laugh is tge gear testing site is a .org and hosted in panama claiming to be legit and every lab has so far come back as sh1t except for alpha pharma .

Anyone notice the influx of alpha pharma sellers/pushers on here recently :lol:


----------



## Mamoon

ewen said:


> Thing that makes me laugh is tge gear testing site is a .org and hosted in panama claiming to be legit and every lab has so far come back as sh1t except for alpha pharma .
> 
> Anyone notice the influx of alpha pharma sellers/pushers on here recently :lol:


The Lab is based in a University in Cardiff. A bit a wild theory that its infact an Alpha Pharma promotion tool lol


----------



## dbaird

IGotTekkers said:


> This.. people sending in pharma nolva and blatantly legit zafa amps.. its just time and money wasting for wedinos. Do you really need to know if the 30 vials you used last year were spot on or not? I think some ppl are taking it a bit too far.
> 
> I mean sending in viagra.. ffs, put it in your mouth, if your dick gets hard you know its viagra.
> 
> I can see them refusing to test AAS and similar drugs before too long.
> 
> Afterall we have only known about the place a fortnight and all the staff have had to take holidays and sickies already!!


I think you summed it up tekkers.

I haven't seen new results in while. They are probably sifting through all the prescription pills looking for a bag of smack to help them cope..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mamoon said:


> The Lab is based in a University in Cardiff. A bit a wild theory that its infact an Alpha Pharma promotion tool lol


Why would the government allow drug users to send gear in .

Its not that far fetched , I do agree its a wild theory .

But lets face it how hard would it be for an aspiring chemist to set up a bogus project claiming it to be something else to his tutors with the sole intent to discredit every lab going and generate more sales for him .


----------



## Mamoon

ewen said:


> Why would the government allow drug users to send gear in .


Data collection! Plus the increasing amount of legal highs is what the website was set up for. UKM members have flooded it with steroid samples, which is good because we know what is in the gear, but bad because we run the risk of re-classification.


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> Why would the government allow drug users to send gear in .
> 
> Its not that far fetched , I do agree its a wild theory .
> 
> But lets face it how hard would it be for an aspiring chemist to set up a bogus project claiming it to be something else to his tutors with the sole intent to discredit every lab going and generate more sales for him .


Ewen how much crack you smoked this morning? :lol:

Bit too far fetched dude, I think we should all use it as a tool to judge that what we are handing good money over for is what we are getting and is safe.


----------



## Eryximachus

IGotTekkers said:


> This.. people sending in pharma nolva and blatantly legit zafa amps.. its just time and money wasting for wedinos. Do you really need to know if the 30 vials you used last year were spot on or not? I think some ppl are taking it a bit too far.
> 
> I mean sending in viagra.. ffs, put it in your mouth, if your dick gets hard you know its viagra.
> 
> I can see them refusing to test AAS and similar drugs before too long.
> 
> *Afterall we have only known about the place a fortnight and all the staff have had to take holidays and sickies already!!*


This is hilarious if true.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mamoon said:


> Data collection! Plus the increasing amount of legal highs is what the website was set up for. UKM members have flooded it with steroid samples, which is good because we know what is in the gear, but bad because we run the risk of re-classification.





Chelsea said:


> Ewen how much crack you smoked this morning? :lol:
> 
> Bit too far fetched dude, I think we should all use it as a tool to judge that what we are handing good money over for is what we are getting and is safe.


Haha maybe it is but maybe its not .

I trust my source with my life everytime I jab and ive not been let down yet and whatever is in my gear works very well which is why I dont need to send samples for testing .

Besides just because batch A is gtg doesn't mean batch B is gtg so is everyone gonna send in half a ml or half a tab of every item they buy ? :lol:

Anyway ive got green goo to jab


----------



## Leetflex

ewen said:


> Why would the government allow drug users to send gear in .
> 
> Its not that far fetched , I do agree its a wild theory .
> 
> But lets face it how hard would it be for an aspiring chemist to set up a bogus project claiming it to be something else to his tutors with the sole intent to discredit every lab going and generate more sales for him .


HAHahahah wow what can I say. I will just leave this here, why don't you take a look at their lab in the bbc video!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/25959722

And this one:






"David then describes a new initiative in Wales which provides early warning and monitoring of new psychoactive substances. The Welsh Emergency Department Investigation of *Novel Substances Group (WEDINOS) offers to test substances* which when taken have resulted in emergency hospital admissions and give feedback to users about what the drugs actually are."


----------



## MRSTRONG

Leetflex said:


> HAHahahah wow what can I say. I will just leave this here, why don't you take a look at their lab in the bbc video!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/25959722
> 
> And this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "David then describes a new initiative in Wales which provides early warning and monitoring of new psychoactive substances. The Welsh Emergency Department Investigation of Novel Substances Group (WEDINOS) offers to test substances which when taken have resulted in emergency hospital admissions and give feedback to users about what the drugs actually are."


I was taking the pee , I couldn't care less about any gear tests as I know what I use works and im not even bothered if my test is actually tren or if im getting short changed buying ugl .

Ive got better things to worry about lik giving pizza to my ninja turtles :lol:


----------



## Wallace86

ewen said:


> I was taking the pee , I couldn't care less about any gear tests as I know what I use works and im not even bothered if my test is actually tren or if im getting short changed buying ugl .
> 
> Ive got better things to worry about lik giving pizza to my ninja turtles :lol:


But think how much more Pizza you could get to feed ur ninja turtles if it turns out you are getting short changed!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ripping it up said:


> But think how much more Pizza you could get to feed ur ninja turtles if it turns out you are getting short changed!!


i dont have any turtles


----------



## Wallace86




----------



## cplmadison

doesnt look like they are very busy atm still nothing new since the 24th


----------



## Pictor

thinkinht said:


> Hey mate any update? maybe I missed it





Big Ste said:


> Normally get my results about 7 days after they take my blood mate, so should be Thursday


Just had a phone call with my blood test results mate 

Test 50>, kidneys fine, liver fine, cholesterol fine, estrogen slightly raised and thyroid is suppressed


----------



## hardcoregeneral

cplmadison said:


> doesnt look like they are very busy atm still nothing new since the 24th


I sent four items into them last week but still nothing since the 24th? Makes me wonder if something has happened, unless they test in batches or something?


----------



## cplmadison

not sure i sent 4 things in monday so looks like ill be waiting a while for my results, probably finish my cycle by then lol


----------



## Wallace86

Maybe they've decided to just test the Legal Highs they were set up to do! After the large increase in Steroids getting sent in! Lol


----------



## Rav212

I rangg them and they said there back logged a few weeks and there is staff on holiday peps


----------



## heavy123




----------



## Rav212

Probably staff taken a few weeks of to party with some free coke samples and boost some testosterone into their system lol


----------



## thinkinht

Rav212 said:


> Probably staff taken a few weeks of to party with some free coke samples and boost some testosterone into their system lol


lol strong this ^^ I wonder how legal the operation is xD I mean 0.25g of heroin for testing purpose is one thing but once you get 1000 people sending you that amount, it adds up 

And I love how trusting we are: they're basically saying yeah guys send us your drugs we'll test them and see if they're good, pink swear


----------



## cas

Ripping it up said:


> Maybe they've decided to just test the Legal Highs they were set up to do! After the large increase in Steroids getting sent in! Lol


I think a lot of people have to take their holidays in march or else they loose them


----------



## Wallace86

Could be but have they not just opened the research facility up?? Surly not holiday entitlement yet lol jammy buggers


----------



## Dave 0511

Bet they are all too busy training and getting jacked on the free gear.


----------



## Sams

Think half of the staff have admitted themselves into rehab


----------



## olliel

Miss read removed


----------



## shadow4509

olliel said:


> Sample W000506
> 
> Date Received: 24/02/2014
> 
> Postcode: WWA15
> 
> Purchase Intent: T3 D-hacks
> 
> Package Label: T3
> 
> Sample Colour: Orange
> 
> Sample Form: Tablet
> 
> Consumption Method: Not Stated
> 
> Expected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Unexpected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): No Active Component Identified
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):
> 
> This worrying as have a few d hacks products


You need to read the whole thread mate. Wedinos don't have this compound listed which is why it is showing as no active ingredient


----------



## olliel

shadow4509 said:


> You need to read the whole thread mate. Wedinos don't have this compound listed which is why it is showing as no active ingredient


I see cheers mate


----------



## darren.1987

Has any apollo stuff been tested yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

darren.1987 said:


> Has any apollo stuff been tested yet?


I tested it on myself and it's shît hot lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I tested it on myself and it's shît hot lol


PMSL

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> I tested it on myself and it's shît *coz im still ginger *lol


Edited mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Edited mate.


Aww, your a cùnt 

Check his new pics he's putting up now. Big ginger unit!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> Edited mate.


We all know steroids are not miracle cures mate :lol:


----------



## darren.1987

Ginger Ben said:


> I tested it on myself and it's shît hot lol


Haha ive got some test 400 of theres not used it yet though.

The tren 300 looks decent but its cheaper than standard tren ace which made me dubious


----------



## Ginger Ben

darren.1987 said:


> Haha ive got some test 400 of theres not used it yet though.
> 
> The tren 300 looks decent but its cheaper than standard tren ace which made me dubious


I used the t350, mast 325 and tren ace. Fwiw all were smooth and the cycle was excellent.

Doesn't prove what's in them I know but it worked


----------



## cas

Not been updated for 11 days, you have all been ripped off


----------



## Ricer

Probably lol. Anyone emailed them? Might fire one over.


----------



## hardcoregeneral

Ricer said:


> Probably lol. Anyone emailed them? Might fire one over.


Yeah I emailed them on Thursday evening. Not had a reply yet. Also posted a tweet on their twitter account. No response there either.


----------



## Ricer

Hmmm, dodgy eh. I want my gear back if they're not gona test it lol


----------



## m575

Somebody has already posted on here saying they've rang them and they're back logged.


----------



## cplmadison

maybe you should all send your gear to me and ill test it


----------



## Ricer

m575 said:


> Somebody has already posted on here saying they've rang them and they're back logged.


Didn't see that, cheers. Damn uni students. Need to stop going out on the p-ss and get testing


----------



## mr small

How does it work can you just take out 1ml and send that to them or do you need to send your full bottles to them ? Howmuch do they use in testing ?

ho

w do you send them your gear as it says on their site "do not send via postal system " so how do you send it to them ?


----------



## cas

mr small said:


> How does it work can you just take out 1ml and send that to them or do you need to send your full bottles to them ? Howmuch do they use in testing ?
> 
> ho
> 
> w do you send them your gear as it says on their site "do not send via postal system " so how do you send it to them ?


They need less than half a ml I think.

Good question on how to send it, if you can't send via the postal system then how the feck are you meant to get it there


----------



## adam28

I sent 0.2 of a ml via royal mail special delivery, they signed for it too.


----------



## mr small

I'm going to mail them and see what they say what cost is involved in it ?


----------



## Big Ian

Im not buying the back logged thing at all im affraid. When people are back logged things might slow down but they dont totally stop for 14 days or whatever it is now. Something else has happened here, bad publicity might have put a stop to it.


----------



## adam28

mr small said:


> I'm going to mail them and see what they say what cost is involved in it ?


They never answer their emails. You have to phone them.


----------



## QUEST

It says on the right hand side of the wedinos page "6th March 2014:*Do not submit any paraphernalia to WEDINOS. Samples sent with paraphernalia will not be analysed"...

are steroids classed as paraphernalia??


----------



## Dead lee

LER said:


> It says on the right hand side of the wedinos page "6th March 2014:*Do not submit any paraphernalia to WEDINOS. Samples sent with paraphernalia will not be analysed"...
> 
> are steroids classed as paraphernalia??


Steroids aren't but syringes are..

I think people are lucky to have had samples in syringes tested.. i would think this would be stopped.

Are people sending them in with the pins attached? as i wouldn't handle one


----------



## QUEST

Looks like there probably going to just stick with legal highs.


----------



## funkdocta

LER said:


> Looks like there probably going to just stick with legal highs.


I doubt it, they either offer a service to protect people from putting unknown or dangerous substances in their bodies or they dont. Bit of a double standard saying we dont give a **** what you inject yourself with but we do care about what random **** you snort.


----------



## QUEST

funkdocta said:


> I doubt it, they either offer a service to protect people from putting unknown or dangerous substances in their bodies or they dont. Bit of a double standard saying we dont give a **** what you inject yourself with but we do care about what random **** you snort.


True mate .see were your coming from


----------



## Lee3105

I actually think a good business could be made out of testing gear for a fee, maybe £10 per vial / sample lol. Don't know if it would be viable but I would certainly use it!


----------



## B.I.G

I'm surprised they ever accepted syringes with a needle on so it's understandable if they don't want any more of that.


----------



## Ricer

I don't see the problem with them accepting syringes with needles on. They're scientists ffs. I'm sure they're stocked up on jab proof gloves. If they receive a barrel with a capped pin, remove capped pin, place in sharps bin, test sample. Got to be bit of a retarded scientist to pin yourself with a capped needle tip.


----------



## Dogbolt

Also its not like people are going to jab themselves and then send the dirty pin in are they?


----------



## j.k22

I honesty hope no one has gone and posted a capped pin. FFS!

How can you guarantee that the cap will stay on during transit?

The post man/receptionist/anyone who handles that package is in danger on being pricked.

Imagine it was you! You'd have no idea! Youd be bricking it for weeks waiting for blood test results not knowing if you've had hepatitis or worst case HIV.


----------



## Ricer

I sent a capped pin. Taped the pin to the barrel. Taped the plunger so nothing could move, put it in a ziplock bag, covered it in bubble wrap, then cardboard around the capped pin end, then more tape. Then filled the box with more bubble wrap, and more card so nothing could move. Would be an absolute task and a half to jab yourself with that!!! Lol.

I sent it off before they're update about paraphernalia, so hopefully it still gets tested. Will try call them tomorow


----------



## Lewy_h

Think someone's been sold bcaas as anavar ha!


----------



## lewishart

Had a flick through these pages, seemingly annoying for us obviously, as there is obvious issue with the company that is meant to be the answers to these dosaging problems.

Frustrating how we chuck our money at these UGL's and some of them say mast and contain zero mast in it. Just a total joke to be honest.

However, annoying also because you have to think it potentially could be the raw's that these guys are sent, could be bunk, or simply mixed up.

It shouldn't be but you really never know do you unless you go pharma.

But you don't get all these yummy blends with pharma lol.

Im a bit confused with all the water based blends, I have used mtren from bsi, pretty much seemingly their only worth while product to buy, and it was good.

So as discussed it hasn't been added to the machine obviously at the testing place.

Im going to send in a bunch stuff i have lying around.

Pro chem 1 rip, tren ace, EQ, test prop, and a few others from PC

med tech test prop

BSI TMTE (supposedly the second wave of products that where actually real, after the initial mess up from them :S )

Apollo Tbol 25mg

I don't see why they cant test the % levels of the products, its far too vaige to state minor / major products, needs to be a bit more detailed IMO.


----------



## lewishart

Cambridge Research mast prop and mass 400 I think i saw contained mast, pretty much the only product that had actual masteron in it.

I was going to make my own blends, as i have done in the past once, but it strikes me as a issue as the raw's may just be **** / under dosed themselves, or mixed up.


----------



## cas

lewishart said:


> Cambridge Research mast prop and mass 400 I think i saw contained mast, pretty much the only product that had actual masteron in it.
> 
> I was going to make my own blends, as i have done in the past once, but it strikes me as a issue as the raw's may just be **** / under dosed themselves, or mixed up.


The chances are you will end up with the same raws the ugls use anyway


----------



## lewishart

cas said:


> The chances are you will end up with the same raws the ugls use anyway


Yeah thats a good point, but the UGL companies don't have a machine to test the purity and microgram/mg content of the product they are sent do they.

Im sure Organon and Kiefa and whatever else test all their products first time to make sure they are what they say they are.


----------



## cas

lewishart said:


> Yeah thats a good point, but the UGL companies don't have a machine to test the purity and microgram/mg content of the product they are sent do they.
> 
> Im sure Organon and Kiefa and whatever else test all their products first time to make sure they are what they say they are.


What, you have the kit for this?


----------



## lewishart

cas said:


> What, you have the kit for this?


Read my post,

I said UGL's don't have a machine, (most defiantly) anyway, for testing purity of their ingredients.

Mate at the end of the day, they buy these powders, heat up some GSO, mix in BA, BB, filter it into a vial, and sell it for a extortionate price and haven't passed their maths GCSE obviously.

Just make your own gear imo.


----------



## cas

lewishart said:


> Read my post,
> 
> I said UGL's don't have a machine, (most defiantly) anyway, for testing purity of their ingredients.
> 
> Mate at the end of the day, they buy these powders, heat up some GSO, mix in BA, BB, filter it into a vial, and sell it for a extortionate price and haven't passed their maths GCSE obviously.
> 
> Just make your own gear imo.


I would love too, I am very hands on in all aspects of life, if I need a wall built then I will build it, if I need to strip and rebuild an engine then I will.....

However the initial start up is pretty expensive, and some of the raws can be pretty dear, mainly tren


----------



## Info Junkie

Is it difficult to make your own gear ?


----------



## lewishart

cas said:


> I would love too, I am very hands on in all aspects of life, if I need a wall built then I will build it, if I need to strip and rebuild and engine then I will.....
> 
> However the initial start up is pretty expensive, and some of the raws can be pretty dear, mainly tren


Cambridge seemingly have been doing well for themselves. Well i cant comment, but their mast came back g2g.

Real tren and mast rock your socks off, 300mg/week tren should really blow you up,

I ran one time 700mg/week of each, mast prop, test prop, tren ace, all Pro chem, this was 3 years back or so. And i cant even explain to you how good my gains where.

Think i may have striked total luck and captured several real vials lol....


----------



## lewishart

Info Junkie said:


> Is it difficult to make your own gear ?


Plenty of info online bud.


----------



## Info Junkie

lewishart said:


> Plenty of info online bud.


Any direction to look or just on the net in generally , thanks


----------



## Eryximachus

Info Junkie said:


> Any direction to look or just on the net in generally , thanks


You will not find many who wish to talk about raw powders, as that attracts the attention of the authorities.


----------



## Info Junkie

Ok fair enough


----------



## lewishart

Info Junkie said:


> Ok fair enough


Just be aware, its not as easy as it seems, to create a good product you need to be very aware of sterility. Good old few hours of research you'll have a better idea. Just use google.


----------



## cas

More samples are up, loads have been rejected. Apollo turned out true, so did fuerza, apart from furz missing mast in their rip 240.


----------



## shadow4509

Are people actually that stupid that they send a needle in with their sample?

Jesus if that was anyone on here you need a slap


----------



## GolfDelta

shadow4509 said:


> Are people actually that stupid that they send a needle in with their sample?
> 
> Jesus if that was anyone on here you need a slap


It will all be people on here lol.


----------



## Pictor

shadow4509 said:


> Are people actually that stupid that they send a needle in with their sample?
> 
> Jesus if that was anyone on here you need a slap





GolfDelta said:


> It will all be people on here lol.


One or two have admitted to sending syringe in with needle still on afew pages back...


----------



## shadow4509

Big Ste said:


> One or two have admitted to sending syringe in with needle still on afew pages back...


Serious lack of common sense!!

Imagine how many people that package comes in to contact with. Let's be honest parcels/packages aren't always handled well. The needle comes loose and pricks someone.

That person spends the next however many days/weeks/months worried sick if they have got pricked by a HIV/hep b etc needle!

I think people need to have some consideration for others and not just worry whether their gear contains what it should


----------



## shadow4509

Big Ste said:


> One or two have admitted to sending syringe in with needle still on afew pages back...


That sounded like a rant at you - it wasn't  lol


----------



## m575

cas said:


> More samples are up, loads have been rejected. Apollo turned out true, so did fuerza, apart from furz missing mast in their rip 240.


The only new ones I see Are all the rejections. No new results. Or am I missing something


----------



## GolfDelta

The Fuerza test E is actually NPP is that a new one?


----------



## Endur0

People who are just sending gear in without naming a lab or just not being specific about details, are doing people like us a massive disservice by being fooking selfish...


----------



## Dazza

Fools, they'll wind up refusing to test peds at this rate.

Bd pin safe, costs just three quid, you can snip the pins off easy.

If you have slin pins, you should have one of these.

Nice to see apollo is good.


----------



## m575

Endur0 said:


> People who are just sending gear in without naming a lab or just not being specific about details, are doing people like us a massive disservice by being fooking selfish...


It's to stop the accusations of people trying to bash labs. If you have stuff your curious of then send it in yourself lol


----------



## Pictor

shadow4509 said:


> That sounded like a rant at you - it wasn't  lol


No worries mate, I didn't take it personal


----------



## Subxessor

So many vars tested why don't people send in lab names....this would have been future reference for all of us......btw has anyone sent in Cambridge Research vars


----------



## Guest

Have they actually found Mast prop in anything??


----------



## Bakerman

Spawn of Haney said:


> Have they actually found Mast prop in anything??


The vast majority of tests have come back with no mast.

Do you still believe in the great synergy between tren and mast?

They are still back logged though as my sample were sent a 12 days ago and still haven't been tested.


----------



## Guest

Its just strange that no rip blend has mast in :/

I believe if your bf is low enough then them two can make you look solid.


----------



## Bakerman

Spawn of Haney said:


> Its just strange that no rip blend has mast in :/
> 
> I believe if your bf is low enough then them two can make you look solid.


What I meant was that with so many samples and all different labs coming back with no mast, was there ever any mast in their products? If so why is there none now? Problem with the rasa maybe and rather than stop producing that blend until the fawns come through they've decided to go ahead and brew without it.


----------



## Guest

Bakerman said:


> What I meant was that with so many samples and all different labs coming back with no mast, was there ever any mast in their products? If so why is there none now? Problem with the rasa maybe and rather than stop producing that blend until the fawns come through they've decided to go ahead and brew without it.


I don't believe that they dont put mast in. Be interesting to see if anyone has directly sent any mast prop in.

I notice there is a mast e sample.

I've never used short esters so can't comment.

Just long estered versions.


----------



## Bakerman

Spawn of Haney said:


> I don't believe that they dont put mast in. Be interesting to see if anyone has directly sent any mast prop in.
> 
> I notice there is a mast e sample.
> 
> I've never used short esters so can't comment.
> 
> Just long estered versions.


Yeah it would be pretty naughty to never include mast in their products just seems a common occurrence right now.


----------



## Big Ian

Spawn of Haney said:


> I don't believe that they dont put mast in. Be interesting to see if anyone has directly sent any mast prop in.
> 
> I notice there is a mast e sample.
> 
> I've never used short esters so can't comment.
> 
> Just long estered versions.


Cambridge mass 400 ttm mix contained mast e. Alpha's mastebolin contained mast prop, cant remember any others


----------



## Endur0

m575 said:


> It's to stop the accusations of people trying to bash labs. If you have stuff your curious of then send it in yourself lol


Da Fuq???

If a lab is coming back with esters missing, or containing something it shouldn't, then a lab should be bashed. If people start a trend by providing lab details, labs are going to step their game up or go out of business.


----------



## kreig

Unfortunately there's nothing stopping a rival lab sending in sh!t under another labs name so really unless you've sent it yourself all results should be taken with caution


----------



## m575

Endur0 said:


> Da Fuq???
> 
> If a lab is coming back with esters missing, or containing something it shouldn't, then a lab should be bashed. If people start a trend by providing lab details, labs are going to step their game up or go out of business.





blitz2163 said:


> Unfortunately there's nothing stopping a rival lab sending in sh!t under another labs name so really unless you've sent it yourself all results should be taken with caution


This is the answer basically @Endur0

Tin hat brigade im afraid


----------



## cplmadison

site updated finallly, lots rejected for containing needles


----------



## husaberg

looks like sealed vails are the only real reliable result or if you have sent it yourself or know who has..

looks like most labs have been missing the mast out as both prop and enanthate have been detected in a couple of labs so the rest are definately not putting it in as they can clearly test for it.. maybe they thought most would never know ? clearly they were right untill this site scuppered them...


----------



## Endur0

m575 said:


> This is the answer basically @Endur0
> 
> Tin hat brigade im afraid


True, true. And that's why I only use pharma grade shyt. But if that's the case, a lab could send in some bunk sh!t using a rival labs vials, making the website completely fooking pointless lol.

Yeah I think I agree now, just send in your own shyt haha. Cheers


----------



## cplmadison

well my zydex and yansuan is only 30 higher than the last ones tested so any day now...


----------



## Subxessor

Fake samples can be easily eradicated if people send in sealed products.

I find it extremely difficult to believe, there are individuals sending their samples in needles. This level of stupidity eludes me.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Subxessor said:


> Fake samples can be easily eradicated if people send in sealed products.
> 
> I find it extremely difficult to believe, there are individuals sending their samples in needles. This level of stupidity eludes me.


Coz its so hard to crimp a tampered vial.


----------



## GetSuperBig

How are Pharma Chem doing on testing?

Good to see Cambridge are doing good!


----------



## GolfDelta

GetSuperBig said:


> *How are Pharma Chem doing on testing?*
> 
> Good to see Cambridge are doing good!


Have a look on the site lol?


----------



## GetSuperBig

GolfDelta said:


> Have a look on the site lol?


There's like 26 pages. ...lol


----------



## Machette

These results are all over the place. What the fcuk are wedinos playing at with the new results lol.


----------



## Ricer

Anyone seen their phone number on the site? Can't find it, unless I'm going blind


----------



## m575

Machette said:


> These results are all over the place. What the fcuk are wedinos playing at with the new results lol.


Where is there new results??


----------



## husaberg

am i being thick or missing something obvious but there are a load of samples that are not being tested as they include a needle yet there are a load of pins in the sample results...


----------



## Wallace86

Seems the samples are all over the place lol. You'd think they would just add from last sample done!


----------



## Mark2021

husaberg said:


> am i being thick or missing something obvious but there are a load of samples that are not being tested as they include a needle yet there are a load of pins in the sample results...


Yeah I noticed that aswell lol


----------



## husaberg

Mark2021 said:


> Yeah I noticed that aswell lol


i haven't missed something obvious then which is a relief

i'm thinking they are being over loaded with aa's


----------



## m575

Ripping it up said:


> Seems the samples are all over the place lol. You'd think they would just add from last sample done!


On my screen they are all arranged in order of the date they tested/received. Am I the only person not seeing new results all over the place. Cuz I only see the same results still last done 24/02 and then loads of rejections


----------



## Wallace86

m575 said:


> On my screen they are all arranged in order of the date they tested/received. Am I the only person not seeing new results all over the place. Cuz I only see the same results still last done 24/02 and then loads of rejections


When I first went on I'm sure I seen 26 pages now only 21! Hmm could be my end of things! Notice they say not testing because of syringes but then they have results showing syringes.. Unless these are old results and have ovs changed the rules.


----------



## m575

Ripping it up said:


> When I first went on I'm sure I seen 26 pages now only 21! Hmm could be my end of things! Notice they say not testing because of syringes but then they have results showing syringes.. Unless these are old results and have ovs changed the rules.


That bit about the needles has been added since all of the results were added that already included them


----------



## Wallace86

Ahh I see, I'm guessing a lot of the stuff will get rejected as there will be a lot if syringes sent in I bet.


----------



## Dezw

Ripping it up said:


> Ahh I see, I'm guessing a lot of the stuff will get rejected as there will be a lot if syringes sent in I bet.


Lots will be binned due to this.

I see also they are being very picky, rejecting samples due to incorrect postcodes, etc.

I think they are just trying to discourage gear users.


----------



## kreig

You can't blame them, it's not what it was set up for or what the Welsh assembly pay for.


----------



## husaberg

that seems very discriminatory ..if your a smack head thats never done a days work you can get your drugs checked but if your a hard working tax payer that has to purchase underground lab you shouldn't be able to send it in or are discouraged from doing so by the people who's wages we pay just because there's more than they bargained for? tw ats


----------



## husaberg

i can imagine the little whining civil servant type thats coming up with every rule breache he can find so he doesn't have to do his job quite so fast to catch up


----------



## SK50

It seems they rejected my entire parcel including tabs because I sent a few syringes in. Argh. I really needed to know what my masteron really was to figure out how I ended up with 2500 E2. I'm going to send in the vial and tabs again.


----------



## cplmadison

Sample W000684

The sample was not analysed for the following reason : No postcode supplied

oh ffs looks like all my stuff isnt being tested im 100% sure i put the postcode on

good way to get through the backlog wedinos !

well they arent having any more of my stuff


----------



## Pictor

cplmadison said:


> Sample W000684
> 
> The sample was not analysed for the following reason : No postcode supplied
> 
> oh ffs looks like all my stuff isnt being tested im 100% sure i put the postcode on
> 
> *good way to get through the backlog wedinos !*
> 
> well they arent having any more of my stuff


That's obviously the reason for being strict as they didn't care afew weeks back...


----------



## cplmadison

"You are able to independently and anonymously submit a sample for testing"

well not entirely anonymous is it if i have to put a postcode, wouldnt be hard for them to work out which post office it came from and find who posted it lol !


----------



## Fishheadsoup

So much Winny getting put out as var and even dbol

Looking at there samples, a lot of Fuerza stuff seems to be what it says in the tin, shocked at the amount of d hacks thats not though


----------



## Sustanation

W000682 got rejected because it was sent in a syringe no needle, I know this because I sent it in so even if its in a syringe they are rejecting it.... This is actually a good thing as now if you want your oils testing you will have to send the multi vials in.


----------



## Sustanation

Fishheadsoup said:


> So much Winny getting put out as var and even dbol
> 
> Looking at there samples, a lot of Fuerza stuff seems to be what it says in the tin, shocked at the amount of d hacks thats not though


Your shocked that dhacks isn't doing so well on the tests, could it be because all the hype surrounding the lab has been from resellers.

#possibly.


----------



## m575

Sustanation said:


> W000682 got rejected because it was sent in a syringe no needle, I know this because I sent it in so even if its in a syringe they are rejecting it.... This is actually a good thing as now if you want your oils testing you will have to send the multi vials in.


**** that. Put some in a sterile vial


----------



## TJ_

tisk tisk


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fishheadsoup said:


> So much Winny getting put out as var and even dbol
> 
> Looking at there samples, a lot of Fuerza stuff seems to be what it says in the tin, shocked at the amount of d hacks thats not though


They don't write `may contain flies` on the label though :lol:


----------



## Guest

TJ_ said:


> View attachment 146984
> 
> 
> tisk tisk


oh dear d hacks!!!-did the result come back for the zafas?ive heard only good things about them..


----------



## Guest

Fvcking hell don't people read the thread? Hacks winny came back as d-bol and d-bol came back as winny, you don't need to be Poirot to work out what's happened there!

Only thing in question is his T3.


----------



## Pictor

Spawn of Haney said:


> Fvcking hell don't people read the thread? Hacks winny came back as d-bol and d-bol came back as winny, you don't need to be Poirot to work out what's happened there!
> 
> Only thing in question is his T3.


This^^^


----------



## Pictor

Big Ste said:


> This^^^


And I got bloods done while on DH T3 and thyroid was suppressed


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Sustanation said:


> Your shocked that dhacks isn't doing so well on the tests, could it be because all the hype surrounding the lab has been from resellers.
> 
> #possibly.


Why have you used a hashtag? Wasn't aware they did anything on this site


----------



## adam28

Sent mine in a vile and came back that I left needle on syringe, WTF.

They are taking the p1ss, lazy cnuts


----------



## Suprakill4

adam28 said:


> Sent mine in a vile and came back that I left needle on syringe, WTF.
> 
> They are taking the p1ss, lazy cnuts


Wtf lol. So no needle or syringe was even sent?


----------



## Sustanation

adam28 said:


> Sent mine in a vile and came back that I left needle on syringe, WTF.
> 
> They are taking the p1ss, lazy cnuts


I think its safe to say that if they are going to lie about that then how can we trust the results they publish, lets all go back to injecting god knows what into our systems.

It pi**'s me off that they accepted a syringe of herion on one of their pages but now wont accept a syringe of steroids.

Also they should have honoured any samples that were in a syringe(without needle) that were dated before the announcement that paraphanalia wouldnt be accepted, they made this change while my samples were already in the post, i feel cheated. does anyone have their number as im going to call them.


----------



## kingblog

Missing the point


----------



## TJ_

shotgun said:


> oh dear d hacks!!!-did the result come back for the zafas?ive heard only good things about them..


It sure did bro:

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Testosterone propionate, Testosterone isocaproate, Testosterone decanoate, Testosterone phenylpropionate

Never heard of two of those strands!


----------



## adam28

Suprakill4 said:


> Wtf lol. So no needle or syringe was even sent?


Yep no needle mate, Im fcuking well angry!!!


----------



## adam28

Next time i send something in im going to label it as to be a reccy drug. Orals will be E's and liqiuds will be labelled as heroin.


----------



## kingblog

Can understand people's frustration and we do need a service like this for steroids but this wedinos was setup to monitor unknown drugs and research chemicals ('legal highs'). They will have a budget and could be fkked if it gets eaten up by all these samples. Would be great if there was a way to fund a project like this for gear testing.


----------



## husaberg

there has to be a way to complain or take them to task over it but am damned if i know what it is


----------



## husaberg

kingblog said:


> Can understand people's frustration and we do need a service like this for steroids but this wedinos was setup to monitor unknown drugs and research chemicals ('legal highs'). They will have a budget and could be fkked if it gets eaten up by all these samples. Would be great if there was a way to fund a project like this for gear testing.


you don't happen to be an employee do you


----------



## Archaic

Every single hit they've got from people clicking the link on the first page in this thread will tell them the traffic is coming from UKM. It sounds like they've clicked on that word has spread on the AAS boards and can foresee their budget being swallowed up more and more as time goes on by guys wanting to play chemist with their UGL stash.

I've used one UGL for years and rarely stray anywhere else, it gives me results and the price is good. Even if I saw their Enan was Cyp etc I'd still use them. I'll always stick with them because know overall they are consistent and have first hand proof it does what says on the tin.

As for people trying every new tom, dick and harry lab that seems to be coming out these days, then consistency and quality is a risk you take with every new batch...


----------



## poollegend7

hi all. I need help!! I am new to all this. im 24yrs old, 6ft and weigh a measily 126lb! I have just started training and already have bought what I believe to be British dragon.eu 10mg dbols. I checked the packet hologram authenticity code and it came back as genuine but the packet was slightly open so I need to know if they are genuine tabs. As I am new, how can I tell if they are real by taking them? I mean, if I take 5 a day (50mg), would I be able to feel it in my body? will I feel anything different? Please reply with sensible comments as its quite important that I don't get stitched up. I bought them from a guy at the gym. Please help guys


----------



## GolfDelta

poollegend7 said:


> hi all. I need help!! I am new to all this. im 24yrs old, 6ft and weigh a measily 126lb! I have just started training and already have bought what I believe to be British dragon.eu 10mg dbols. I checked the packet hologram authenticity code and it came back as genuine but the packet was slightly open so I need to know if they are genuine tabs. As I am new, how can I tell if they are real by taking them? I mean, if I take 5 a day (50mg), would I be able to feel it in my body? will I feel anything different? Please reply with sensible comments as its quite important that I don't get stitched up. I bought them from a guy at the gym. Please help guys


You shoukd start your own thread!


----------



## kingblog

Soft [email protected]#@


----------



## Oscars

Christ guys. The service is free and to be honest your abusing it then moaning its either taking to long or taking the **** needles are on there?!......you could always do it privately for £250+


----------



## SK50

Sustanation said:


> Also they should have honoured any samples that were in a syringe(without needle) that were dated before the announcement that paraphanalia wouldnt be accepted, they made this change while my samples were already in the post, i feel cheated. does anyone have their number as im going to call them.


Same as me. When I sent mine in there were loads of items pictured in slin pins. So I did the same. Mine was posted before the update on the 6th March.

It may be a free service, but if they are receiving government funding they should have a duty to run it professionally.


----------



## musio

anyone test Zydex Pro-PCT ?

convenient for one tab but wouldn't usually risk UG pct


----------



## cas

Seems to be only legal highs getting posted up now


----------



## Sams

I am going to get my crack tested


----------



## NotSoBig

Sams said:


> I am going to get my crack tested


It come back as a bit sh1tty mate :lol:


----------



## cplmadison

are wedinos accepting 10ml vials? got a tiny bit of test-e i would like to get checked but dont want to go to the hassle if they come up with another excuse for not testing it


----------



## IGotTekkers

cplmadison said:


> are wedinos accepting 10ml vials? got a tiny bit of test-e i would like to get checked but dont want to go to the hassle if they come up with another excuse for not testing it


They are no longer testing gear


----------



## cplmadison

what if i put it in a sterile vial and labelled it heroin?


----------



## Wallace86

cplmadison said:


> what if i put it in a sterile vial and labelled it heroin?


Or labelled it Liquid Gold  that may work haha I'm sure there's a "Legal Drug"

called Liquid gold. Worth a shot to see if it works.


----------



## cas

IGotTekkers said:


> They are no longer testing gear


How do you know that?


----------



## m575

cplmadison said:


> what if i put it in a sterile vial and labelled it heroin?


Do it


----------



## heavy123

cas said:


> How do you know that?


I seen one if the mods post it up somewhere , how they know this I don't know but am sure someone will fill us in .


----------



## IGotTekkers

cas said:


> How do you know that?


Because they havnt been testing the steroids lol. I said it was gonna happen the other day. I was right


----------



## dbaird

I hate to gloat but "I told you so..." Just leave the poor people get on with their project.


----------



## MincedMuscle

thinkinht said:


> lol strong this ^^ I wonder how legal the operation is xD I mean 0.25g of heroin for testing purpose is one thing but once you get 1000 people sending you that amount, it adds up
> 
> And I love how trusting we are: they're basically saying yeah guys send us your drugs we'll test them and see if they're good, pink swear


Lol!! You won't catch me sending my gear away! I am the guinea pig! Lol


----------



## SkinnyJ

Oh great. We will test the local crack heads gear, wouldnt want them injecting something bad. Steroid users? Nah, let them inject god knows what, fuucking junkies.


----------



## Mingster

SkinnyJ said:


> Oh great. We will test the local crack heads gear, wouldnt want them injecting something bad. Steroid users? Nah, let them inject god knows what, fuucking junkies.


Well, aas will be classed the same with much more publicity like this. Then it won't be the quality of gear that's the issue, it'll be finding the stuff in the first place. It may seem a good idea to send a load of stuff in but there is always repercussions...


----------



## kingblog

Set up your own testing lab then.


----------



## Wallace86

Surley you can buy testing kits like you can but testing kits for coke,Amphete,Ecs!

I'm sure I seen in a thread about Anavar & Winstrol the op had tested them. Maybe not free but worth considering if you can't trust certain sellers!


----------



## Wallace86

It's actually on the first search if google! Walmart sell them.


----------



## cplmadison

Ripping it up said:


> Surley you can buy testing kits like you can but testing kits for coke,Amphete,Ecs!
> 
> I'm sure I seen in a thread about Anavar & Winstrol the op had tested them. Maybe not free but worth considering if you can't trust certain sellers!


http://www.labmax.ca/categories/steroids-test-kit/



maybe uk muscle can set up their own testing lab? am sure they could get government funding


----------



## Aliking10

Shame they've stopped testing gear, but theres a lot more publicity in these legal highs.

Does this bring into question some of the results which suggested no active ingredient? As in did they actually test it, because theres stuff coming back on there as bunk which people on here will say is good to go.


----------



## Wallace86

cplmadison said:


> http://www.labmax.ca/categories/steroids-test-kit/
> 
> 
> 
> maybe uk muscle can set up their own testing lab? am sure they could get government funding


Think I'm going to invest in a kit or 2! More the Oxy one tbh a young lad asked me if I could identify his "Oxys" he got from a guy who just sold him them in a plastic bag no lab name and he paid £70 for a months supply!! I tried uploading a pic earlier but wouldn't work!

An if the kits are that cheap be worth while if any1 doesn't trust the gear they get!!

Or UKMuscle or any 1 with a good business sense could sell them at a good price as I'm sure they'd be a hit on here! And other sites lol


----------



## cplmadison

Ripping it up said:


> Think I'm going to invest in a kit or 2! More the Oxy one tbh a young lad asked me if I could identify his "Oxys" he got from a guy who just sold him them in a plastic bag no lab name and he paid £70 for a months supply!! I tried uploading a pic earlier but wouldn't work!
> 
> An if the kits are that cheap be worth while if any1 doesn't trust the gear they get!!
> 
> Or UKMuscle or any 1 with a good business sense could sell them at a good price as I'm sure they'd be a hit on here! And other sites lol


yep £10 a kit plus you need a UV lamp


----------



## Dani3l

Ripping it up said:


> Think I'm going to invest in a kit or 2! More the Oxy one tbh a young lad asked me if I could identify his "Oxys" he got from a guy who just sold him them in a plastic bag no lab name and he paid £70 for a months supply!! I tried uploading a pic earlier but wouldn't work!
> 
> An if the kits are that cheap be worth while if any1 doesn't trust the gear they get!!
> 
> Or UKMuscle or any 1 with a good business sense could sell them at a good price as I'm sure they'd be a hit on here! And other sites lol


Whoever sold your mate the oxys defiantly seen him coming lol


----------



## Wallace86

Dani3l said:


> Whoever sold your mate the oxys defiantly seen him coming lol


Haha I no if he had asked I would have sold him some d/bols if he was that desperate. Or some "placebo" pills. :lol:


----------



## Wallace86

cplmadison said:


> yep £10 a kit plus you need a UV lamp


Bargain at £10 tbh ordered mine up!


----------



## kb24

for any of you wondering, Wedinos in fact still test steroids. I emailed them asking if they still did and they indicated that they continue to do so.


----------



## adam28

Thats good as im waiting on some results


----------



## cas

adam28 said:


> Thats good as im waiting on some results


How long have you been waiting?


----------



## adam28

cas said:


> How long have you been waiting?


must be over 3 weeks since i sent it in


----------



## hardcoregeneral

I've just received a reply to an email I sent a couple of weeks ago:

Hi Andrew,

Thank you for your interest in the WEDINOS project and please accept my apologies for a delayed response. Please can you let me know your sample reference numbers and I will check our system.

Regards


----------



## SkinnyJ

kb24 said:


> for any of you wondering, Wedinos in fact still test steroids. I emailed them asking if they still did and they indicated that they continue to do so.


Great news if thats the case. Im guessing they didnt specify on how to send it in. Vial or amp only, im assuming?


----------



## Oscars

Was always going to end with people just sending random crap in! There are some good kits out there but u need to spend a few hundred quid to get a good one, I always test most of my Gear I'm going to run as I don't trust anyone lol


----------



## Big Ian

Load more samples up today but no more gear, all reccies and a load of excuses for what i assume was gear......no sample included is a new one they like???? I think theres gonna be some big mofo's at that wedinos place lol


----------



## JamieJambo27

I just did boiling water test on my hgh and it didn't go cloudy. Does this mean it's fake or is that test a lot of ****e?


----------



## Guest

JamieJambo27 said:


> I just did boiling water test on my hgh and it didn't go cloudy. Does this mean it's fake or is that test a lot of ****e?


Start you own thread in the relevent section and you'll get more answers


----------



## hardcoregeneral

Received another reply from them today after submitting my reference codes, bear in mind it's been a month since I posted mine off:

I can confirm that your samples have been received at the lab. As has been posted in the "news" on the website the testing facilities have been undergoing essential maintenance, this has created a back log in samples for analysis that is now being worked through. Once again thank you for your interest and paitence.

If anyone else has sent stuff in around this time then this could encompass your items too.


----------



## micky12

hardcoregeneral said:


> Received another reply from them today after submitting my reference codes, bear in mind it's been a month since I posted mine off:
> 
> I can confirm that your samples have been received at the lab. As has been posted in the "news" on the website the testing facilities have been undergoing essential maintenance, this has created a back log in samples for analysis that is now being worked through. Once again thank you for your interest and paitence.
> 
> If anyone else has sent stuff in around this time then this could encompass your items too.


thanks for bumbing up this thread, been looking for it but could not for the life of me think what it was called nor the name of the place ,

so they are back logged with samples, bloody great as going to send off some sust iv just got but wanted to start it end of this month.


----------



## hardcoregeneral

micky12 said:


> thanks for bumbing up this thread, been looking for it but could not for the life of me think what it was called nor the name of the place ,
> 
> so they are back logged with samples, bloody great as going to send off some sust iv just got but wanted to start it end of this month.


Well who knows maybe they'll have a bumper week and clear the lot, think I sent mine at a bad time. Maybe you should start the cycle and send off your sample rather than waiting a month for them to test? It's difficult not to be impatient but with this service you get what you pay for at the end of the day!


----------



## micky12

hardcoregeneral said:


> Well who knows maybe they'll have a bumper week and clear the lot, think I sent mine at a bad time. Maybe you should start the cycle and send off your sample rather than waiting a month for them to test? It's difficult not to be impatient but with this service you get what you pay for at the end of the day!


yeah bud, just been on there website and saying maintenace work is complete , so yup here's hoping they do have a bumber week or 2 , going to send 3 1ml vails of my sust i bought which i paid top dollor for from a supposedly good sorce which iv had other stuff from and been gtg .

i can wait another month if it means i have to i only do 1 cycle a yr so want to make sure every thing is lagit


----------



## adam28

Yeah been waiting about month for my samples to show up too...


----------



## Sams

adam28 said:


> Yeah been waiting about month for my samples to show up too...


Don't think its going to happen pal


----------



## SK50

I sent mine in a month ago and I think they binned the lot including my orals because I had a few slin pins in there.

So, today I sent a single full vial of tren in (no syringes) - I have loads of this tren and have a feeling there is test in there as it blows me up and I want to know for sure. I hope they don't bin this one too.


----------



## johnnymctrance

SK50 said:


> I sent mine in a month ago and I think they binned the lot including my orals because I had a few slin pins in there.
> 
> So, today I sent a single full vial of tren in (no syringes) - I have loads of this tren and have a feeling there is test in there as it blows me up and I want to know for sure. I hope they don't bin this one too.


What lab is that 'tren' mate?


----------



## SK50

johnnymctrance said:


> What lab is that 'tren' mate?


Anabolic Nation Tren E -- please note though that I could very much be wrong about it containing testosterone/estrogen and it might be 100% fine after all. It was one of many labs in a stack, one of which blew my E2 into the thousands.

I will update if Wedinos don't bin it again, lol


----------



## LH1992

**** just bought d-hacks t3 and winstrol and from looking at the samples on this sight apparently the d-hacks t3 has no active ingredient and the winstrol is dianabol!!!


----------



## cas

LH1992 said:


> **** just bought d-hacks t3 and winstrol and from looking at the samples on this sight apparently the d-hacks t3 has no active ingredient and the winstrol is dianabol!!!


I think those orals got mixed somewhere along the line as their winny was dbol lol

Aparrently they can't test for t3....


----------



## funkdocta

SK50 said:


> I sent mine in a month ago and I think they binned the lot including my orals because I had a few slin pins in there.
> 
> So, today I sent a single full vial of tren in (no syringes) - I have loads of this tren and have a feeling there is test in there as it blows me up and I want to know for sure. I hope they don't bin this one too.


They only care about smack heads, coke heads and hippies and what they are putting in their bodies. Body builders can go fvck themselves up it seems


----------



## SK50

funkdocta said:


> They only care about smack heads, coke heads and hippies and what they are putting in their bodies. Body builders can go fvck themselves up it seems


Certainly seems that way from the crap they have posted from pages 20 - 26.... that's why I sent a single vial. We'll see what happens.


----------



## G-man99

micky12 said:


> thanks for bumbing up this thread, been looking for it but could not for the life of me think what it was called nor the name of the place ,
> 
> so they are back logged with samples, bloody great as going to send off some sust iv just got but wanted to start it end of this month.


What sust is it?


----------



## micky12

G-man99 said:


> What sust is it?


Sorry don't know how to copy nd paste on my phone but if you look threw my threads you will see I put a thread up last night about OBS sustanon 250 ??


----------



## GeordieOak70

micky12 said:


> Sorry don't know how to copy nd paste on my phone but if you look threw my threads you will see I put a thread up last night about OBS sustanon 250 ??


Wearnt you told your sust was gtg sod sending in 3 amps get the fcuker pinned lad.


----------



## micky12

GeordieOak70 said:


> Wearnt you told your sust was gtg sod sending in 3 amps get the fcuker pinned lad.


yeah i know now it's gtg mate , i was saying i was going to send 3 amps in before i found its gtg , but will send in 1 just out of pure curiosity


----------



## tyz123

infernal0988 said:


> I MEAN WOW WHAT A WAKEUP CALL even the BD.EU anavar had no active ingredient ! Delta pharma Test had major finds of masteron etc !


Delta pharma worse lab I've used


----------



## Love2DL

Anyone else spot the weed sample which contained coke, heroin and loads of other crap?


----------



## G-man99

micky12 said:


> Sorry don't know how to copy nd paste on my phone but if you look threw my threads you will see I put a thread up last night about OBS sustanon 250 ??


No need to send one in, It's proper genuine pharma grade.

A waste of your money and their time


----------



## micky12

G-man99 said:


> No need to send one in, It's proper genuine pharma grade.
> 
> A waste of your money and their time


Fair enough point mate , but I'd still like to be 100% sure what I'm sticking in my a r s e , that is only going to happen if I get it tested at a lab , fcuk if smack rats , pill heads etc etc are sending stuff in and wasting there time , Iv worked since left school never been out of work now 33 , so think the amount of taxes Iv paid justify's sending 1 amp in . Plus Iv some dbol that I want to get tested also and some deca all which I'm going to be using for this cycle ,


----------



## adam28

When was the last steroid result posted on wedinos

You have to go back pages and pages. All seems to be reccys.

Looks like mine got binned from a month ago.


----------



## kingblog

micky12 said:


> Fair enough point mate , but I'd still like to be 100% sure what I'm sticking in my a r s e , that is only going to happen if I get it tested at a lab , fcuk if smack rats , pill heads etc etc are sending stuff in and wasting there time , Iv worked since left school never been out of work now 33 , so think the amount of taxes Iv paid justify's sending 1 amp in . Plus Iv some dbol that I want to get tested also and some deca all which I'm going to be using for this cycle ,


They're not wasting their time though are they? Go back to your daily mail. Thick ****.


----------



## DPrez

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> That one is pretty shocking - a sealed amp (to avoid anyone fvcking about) of "pharma" test coming back as tren.


I'm answering this so that it can be found in a search of the net.

It looks like that site has tested two of the infamous 9045 Iranian enanthate examples. One had no ingredient. The other contained tren!


----------



## Sams

I am thinking of starting another thread so we can all send in our reccy's and discuss them.


----------



## SK50

kingblog said:


> They're not wasting their time though are they? Go back to your daily mail. Thick ****.


^^ wtf is this post?


----------



## micky12

SK50 said:


> ^^ wtf is this post?


i didnt waste my time even replying mate lol . think i must of hit a nerve haha


----------



## SK50

micky12 said:


> i didnt waste my time even replying mate lol . think i must of hit a nerve haha


Not sure why I did either, lol... just surprised to see crap like that on what I consider to be a friendly forum


----------



## DazUKM

be good if there was categories


----------



## micky12

SK50 said:


> Not sure why I did either, lol... just surprised to see crap like that on what I consider to be a friendly forum


yeah i was surprised to , could of been having a rattle ? haha jk  i took it as a pinch of salt to be honest mate


----------



## micky12

DazUKM said:


> be good if there was categories


yeah 100% agree there , as it is a pain to troll all way there the pages .


----------



## nWo

Sample 000041993 - Purchase intent was cannabis, found to contain heroin, coke and anti-depressants. LOL...


----------



## adam28

boxer939 said:


> Any news on the bdeu anavar


I sent some in 5 weeks ago they aint bothered with it. waste of time.


----------



## Sams

I said:


> Sample 000041993 - Purchase intent was cannabis' date=' found to contain heroin, coke and anti-depressants. LOL...[/quote']
> 
> hahaha , coke and smack are more expensive than a bit of weed!


----------



## DazUKM

Sams said:


> hahaha , coke and smack are more expensive than a bit of weed!


dont understand that,

unless it was just contaminated


----------



## Suprakill4

I want some bl00dy Apollo deca!!! Got tren e and a in it on two samples that's awesome lol.

People always say tren is so much more expensive than anything else why would they include it?


----------



## Suprakill4

I said:


> Sample 000041993 - Purchase intent was cannabis' date=' found to contain heroin, coke and anti-depressants. LOL...[/quote']
> 
> Fcuking hell. That's pretty scary really! Imagine applying for the army or something and being drug tested as coke etc stays in system a lot longer than weed doesn't it?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I want some bl00dy Apollo deca!!! Got tren e and a in it on two samples that's awesome lol.
> 
> People always say tren is so much more expensive than anything else why would they include it?


 :lol: oh dear! Jokes aside this sort of info puts me off because if this is wrong then what does that show about the level of care they take producing it?

Its also why I stick to 2-3 labs and never change.


----------



## Big Ian

Suprakill4 said:


> I want some bl00dy Apollo deca!!! Got tren e and a in it on two samples that's awesome lol.
> 
> People always say tren is so much more expensive than anything else why would they include it?


Really? Do you have a link to that mate or know what page theyre on? Only ever remember seeing a sust sample of theirs but am on their deca atm and not impressed :-(


----------



## Suprakill4

Big Ian said:


> Really? Do you have a link to that mate or know what page theyre on? Only ever remember seeing a sust sample of theirs but am on their deca atm and not impressed :-(


Not impressed? Your getting tren, in deca. Lol. That's a bonus for me.

http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/index/page:9

It's minor content so god know how much that is. The company ought to give the guidelines that stuff is tested on IMO


----------



## G-man99

S uprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell. That's pretty scary really! Imagine applying for the army or something and being drug tested as coke etc stays in system a lot longer than weed doesn't it?


Seriously??

It's the other way around, coke is out your system in a matter of days.

Weed stays a fair bit longer and if used regularly then a few weeks


----------



## Suprakill4

G-man99 said:


> Seriously??
> 
> It's the other way around, coke is out your system in a matter of days.
> 
> Weed stays a fair bit longer and if used regularly then a few weeks


Ah never knew that.


----------



## Big Ian

Suprakill4 said:


> Not impressed? Your getting tren, in deca. Lol. That's a bonus for me.
> 
> http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/index/page:9
> 
> It's minor content so god know how much that is. The company ought to give the guidelines that stuff is tested on IMO


Gotta be a trace amount then mate coz i aint feelin it! Thanks for that, didnt realise some new results had been posted that far back in pages.


----------



## cas

Big Ian said:


> Gotta be a trace amount then mate coz i aint feelin it! Thanks for that, didnt realise some new results had been posted that far back in pages.


How long have you been on it? Im on their TPP-NPP atm ( well just come off) and that is pretty decent tbh


----------



## HDU

Just send orals in as E's & oils as heroin


----------



## adam28

my ones are up bd.eu var again no active compound w000595

pharmacom test e 300 major test e minor 4-Dihydrotestosterone enanthate W000594

orbis dbol gtg W000594


----------



## Big Ian

cas said:


> How long have you been on it? Im on their TPP-NPP atm ( well just come off) and that is pretty decent tbh


Was using gsl deca for 6 wks until that vial ran out and i was happy with it and have been on the apollo at the same 1ml per week on a joint rehab cruise(so should be 100mg stronger) for the last 4 weeks and my joint are all achey again (this started about a week after the change) and im down 3lbs morning weight.


----------



## cas

Big Ian said:


> Was using gsl deca for 6 wks until that vial ran out and i was happy with it and have been on the apollo at the same 1ml per week on a joint rehab cruise(so should be 100mg stronger) for the last 4 weeks and my joint are all achey again (this started about a week after the change) and im down 3lbs morning weight.


Doesn't sound to good


----------



## Big Ian

cas said:


> Doesn't sound to good


Nope! Although at least by the looks of those 2 wedinos samples it does have something in it but my guess its just badly underdosed. Im swapping back to gsl for deca this week so will see what changes happen in case its coincidence but i dont think it is. In any case, ill keep the remaining 6ml of apollo deca and bang it in in my next bulk just as an added bonus rather than a structured part of a cycle..........waste not want not!


----------



## Big Ian

adam28 said:


> my ones are up bd.eu var again no active compound w000595
> 
> pharmacom test e 300 major test e minor 4-Dihydrotestosterone enanthate W000594
> 
> orbis dbol gtg W000594


Mental that the bd eu var with nowt in it again? Have you used any out of that batch mate?


----------



## adam28

Big Ian said:


> Mental that the bd eu var with nowt in it again? Have you used any out of that batch mate?


yeah mate 8 weeks at 100 aday. Wont use anything bd.eu again. robbing cnuts


----------



## Big Ian

adam28 said:


> yeah mate 8 weeks at 100 aday. Wont use anything bd.eu again. robbing cnuts


Wow! And did you feel anything from them?


----------



## sgtsniff

adam28 said:


> yeah mate 8 weeks at 100 aday. Wont use anything bd.eu again. robbing cnuts


Interested to hear this! I used them once and they were incredible, used them a second time and nothing!


----------



## sgtsniff

It seems all of the ROHM gear is what it says it is.


----------



## happynator

sgtsniff said:


> It seems all of the ROHM gear is what it says it is.


no masteron in their TTM


----------



## Aliking10

adam28 said:


> yeah mate 8 weeks at 100 aday. Wont use anything bd.eu again. robbing cnuts


So glad I changed labs two weeks into taking them.


----------



## adam28

Big Ian said:


> Wow! And did you feel anything from them?


Probably abit of placebo tbh mate. Where you try and talk yourself into that somethings happening. lol


----------



## johnnymctrance

Big Ian said:


> Was using gsl deca for 6 wks until that vial ran out and i was happy with it and have been on the apollo at the same 1ml per week on a joint rehab cruise(so should be 100mg stronger) for the last 4 weeks and my joint are all achey again (this started about a week after the change) and im down 3lbs morning weight.


Another bad review for apollo... i was accused of lab bashing when i raised concern about apollo tren ace!


----------



## Guest

johnnymctrance said:


> Another bad review for apollo... i was accused of lab bashing when i raised concern about apollo tren ace!


But there parabolin is tren hex apparently...............


----------



## IGotTekkers

Shame about bd var... meanwhile over at Triumph Labs....



I wish it was in stock so i can get back on it now im lower bf. Will have to make do with winny and low dbol for now


----------



## IGotTekkers

johnnymctrance said:


> Another bad review for apollo... i was accused of lab bashing when i raised concern about apollo tren ace!


Lol 1 guys achy joints and 3lb weight loss (the size of a good poo) isnt really much to go by mate when there are hundreds and hundreds of top reviews on them.


----------



## HammerHarris

HAve seen good reviewa on apollo but only on uk muscle !! Not really seen much else of it


----------



## don1

IGotTekkers said:


> Shame about bd var... meanwhile over at Triumph Labs....
> 
> View attachment 148185
> 
> 
> I wish it was in stock so i can get back on it now im lower bf. Will have to make do with winny and low dbol for now


Winny and dbol great combo


----------



## HammerHarris

IGotTekkers said:


> Shame about bd var... meanwhile over at Triumph Labs....
> 
> View attachment 148185
> 
> 
> I wish it was in stock so i can get back on it now im lower bf. Will have to make do with winny and low dbol for now


I was wondering which lab these was !! See the Zydex tbol also was g2g


----------



## johnnymctrance

Spawn of Haney said:


> But there parabolin is tren hex apparently...............


Tbh mate i just think its a few bad batches that have come out lately


----------



## johnnymctrance

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol 1 guys achy joints and 3lb weight loss (the size of a good poo) isnt really much to go by mate when there are hundreds and hundreds of top reviews on them.


Sorry mate but when im on a steady bulk i do not ever have 3lb fluctuations due to pooing... maybe you but that aint normal for me


----------



## Guest

johnnymctrance said:


> Tbh mate i just think its a few bad batches that have come out lately


I don't understand this, parabolin is tren hex lol


----------



## johnnymctrance

Spawn of Haney said:


> I don't understand this, parabolin is tren hex lol


Sorry i should have been more clear, i was referring to their deca and tren ace to which people have been complaining about not the hex


----------



## SK50

Apologies to Wedinos for my other posts where I suggested they binned my orals (from about 2 months ago?). They finally got round to them.

I don't want to put codes up cause of my post code so if anyone is interested you'll have to take my word for it:

Anabolic Nation TBOL 50MG	Dehydrochloromethyltestosterone (GOOD RESULT)

Anabolic Nation HALO 10MG	Fluoxymesterone (GOOD RESULT)

BD.EU HALO 10MG No Active Component Identified (FAIL)

Fuerza Anavar 50mg	Stanozolol (FAIL - Just as I suspected - it was winny and I think others tested this same oral as winny)


----------



## Big Ian

SK50 said:


> Apologies to Wedinos for my other posts where I suggested they binned my orals (from about 2 months ago?). They finally got round to them.
> 
> I don't want to put codes up cause of my post code so if anyone is interested you'll have to take my word for it:
> 
> Anabolic Nation TBOL 50MG	Dehydrochloromethyltestosterone (GOOD RESULT)
> 
> Anabolic Nation HALO 10MG	Fluoxymesterone (GOOD RESULT)
> 
> BD.EU HALO 10MG No Active Component Identified (FAIL)
> 
> Fuerza Anavar 50mg	Stanozolol (FAIL - Just as I suspected - it was winny and I think others tested this same oral as winny)


Good work bud! That anabolic nation has a good rep stateside. Bd eu obviously gone down the ****ter! And fuerza i was tempted with the var once because of the price but then thought it was too good to be true and heard reports of achey joints so stayed away.....glad i did!


----------



## Sustanation

Med tech anavar has anavar and TBOL! In it


----------



## Aliking10

SK50 said:


> BD.EU HALO 10MG No Active Component Identified (FAIL)


Looks like another problem with BD.EU then. Doesn't seem to be just their anavar which has nothing in it.


----------



## SK50

Aliking10 said:


> Looks like another problem with BD.EU then. Doesn't seem to be just their anavar which has nothing in it.


Yup. I have some oils from them as well which I haven't used. I think I'm going to just throw them out along with fuerza and clean out my closet.

My verification numbers checked out OK on the bd eu website also.


----------



## Thunder99

Yo which genius lab is selling chewable orals?

all legit too wtf?

when is it mine turn for liquorice allsorts Dbols?


----------



## SK50

boxer939 said:


> am i the only one who is still going to be taking the bd eu anavar even though i know full well theyre bunk and have nothing in them......
> 
> haha it just seems a waste of money not to.


Well, I thought my bd eu halo was legit but couldn't tell for sure as it was part of a stack.

I would say it's unlikely that wedinos would screw up on the testing and find nothing in both the halo and the var... mine is going in the bin.


----------



## adam28

Bd.eu are robbing cnuts. They must spend to much money on their packaging and pill maker they cant actually afford to put anything in it. Rest or mine are in the bin.


----------



## Wallace86

SK50 said:


> Apologies to Wedinos for my other posts where I suggested they binned my orals (from about 2 months ago?). They finally got round to them.
> 
> I don't want to put codes up cause of my post code so if anyone is interested you'll have to take my word for it:
> 
> Anabolic Nation TBOL 50MG	Dehydrochloromethyltestosterone (GOOD RESULT)
> 
> Anabolic Nation HALO 10MG	Fluoxymesterone (GOOD RESULT)
> 
> BD.EU HALO 10MG No Active Component Identified (FAIL)
> 
> Fuerza Anavar 50mg	Stanozolol (FAIL - Just as I suspected - it was winny and I think others tested this same oral as winny)


Iv just emailed my source on hearing that fuerza var is whinny!! ****sakes not good.


----------



## Wallace86

SK50 said:


> Apologies to Wedinos for my other posts where I suggested they binned my orals (from about 2 months ago?). They finally got round to them.
> 
> I don't want to put codes up cause of my post code so if anyone is interested you'll have to take my word for it:
> 
> Anabolic Nation TBOL 50MG	Dehydrochloromethyltestosterone (GOOD RESULT)
> 
> Anabolic Nation HALO 10MG	Fluoxymesterone (GOOD RESULT)
> 
> BD.EU HALO 10MG No Active Component Identified (FAIL)
> 
> Fuerza Anavar 50mg	Stanozolol (FAIL - Just as I suspected - it was winny and I think others tested this same oral as winny)


Found it lol still don't going to wait for my test kits to come in and do tests myself!!


----------



## Sams

Ripping it up said:


> Found it lol still don't going to wait for my test kits to come in and do tests myself!!


Testing kits ?


----------



## Wallace86

www.labmax.com

Testing kits


----------



## Sams

Ripping it up said:


> www.labmax.com
> 
> Testing kits


Links to a search engine mate ?


----------



## Wallace86

Sams said:


> Links to a search engine mate ?


http://www.labmax.ca/cart.


----------



## kreig

http://www.labmax.ca/categories/steroids-test-kit/


----------



## Sams

Anyone used any of these kits yet ?

Sure they are legit


----------



## Wallace86

Sams said:


> Anyone used any of these kits yet ?
> 
> Sure they are legit


Yep 100% few guys from gym use them all the time so I got them to check my Test and it was what I thought. And think a guy used them and posted results on here.

I think this whole wednois thing is a crock of ****e and a lot of lab bashing going on tbh.


----------



## Big Ian

Just noticed some more samples gone up, ones of note are isis and delta var both testing as winny and does anyone know who's the blue and white caps are that tested good on all samples?


----------



## adam28

Why are the new aas samples not coming up on page 1? You have to hunt through the pages. Or am i missing something here?

Cheers


----------



## Big Ian

adam28 said:


> Why are the new aas samples not coming up on page 1? You have to hunt through the pages. Or am i missing something here?
> 
> Cheers


Think its coz they are samples sent in ages ago that theyve sat on and they come up in date received order mate


----------



## hardcoregeneral

Big Ian said:


> Just noticed some more samples gone up, ones of note are isis and delta var both testing as winny and does anyone know who's the blue and white caps are that tested good on all samples?


Think somebody mentioned they were Triumph labs but don't quote me.


----------



## Sustanation

British dragon dianabol coming back as having **** all in it


----------



## happynator

W000727 Rohm Tren Ace contains Tren Ace


----------



## happynator

Big Ian said:


> Think its coz they are samples sent in ages ago that theyve sat on and they come up in date received order mate


Search By Keyword

Type in the Compound for example "Tren" go to the last page and scroll down

this is where the newest will show up

but you would have to look each compound up seperately

still easier than scrolling through each and every page


----------



## Big Ian

Some odd results new today guys, medtech mast e and tren a came out as a mix of mast e and p and tren and a respectively so not too bad but the sust came out as a major for bold undec with bold, test p and test dec? Also hacks tbol tested good but both the drol and winny tested out as dbol?? Im guessing a mix up again with all the tabs looking the same?


----------



## Mark2021

Big Ian said:


> Some odd results new today guys, medtech mast e and tren a came out as a mix of mast e and p and tren and a respectively so not too bad but the sust came out as a major for bold undec with bold, test p and test dec? Also hacks tbol tested good but both his drol and winny tested out as dbol?? Im guessing a mix up again with all his tabs looking the same?


Or maybe d hacks drol and winny wasnt a mix up?


----------



## thinkinht

Big Ian said:


> Some odd results new today guys, medtech mast e and tren a came out as a mix of mast e and p and tren and a respectively so not too bad but the sust came out as a major for bold undec with bold, test p and test dec? Also hacks tbol tested good but both the drol and winny tested out as dbol?? Im guessing a mix up again with all the tabs looking the same?





Mark2021 said:


> Or maybe xxx wasnt a mix up?


Maybe it's the same batch. The lab is issuing refunds for any mixups.

Doubt the same mistake could be done twice especially since there is no ups to using dbol as winny and vice versa, would be different if var was winny.

No point making people wanting to bulk cut and people who want to cut bulk

As for the med tech: is it med tech or med tech solutions?


----------



## Dazarooni

Big Ian said:


> Some odd results new today guys, medtech mast e and tren a came out as a mix of mast e and p and tren and a respectively so not too bad but the sust came out as a major for bold undec with bold, test p and test dec? Also hacks tbol tested good but both his drol and winny tested out as dbol?? Im guessing a mix up again with all his tabs looking the same?


Or could someone be deliberately sending in D-Hacks Dianabol and labelling them as Winstrol and Oxymetholone to try to make them look bad? You just never know with this wedinos site.


----------



## Slight of hand

Dazarooni said:


> Or could someone be deliberately sending in D-Hacks Dianabol and labelling them as Winstrol and Oxymetholone to try to make them look bad? You just never know with this wedinos site.


I doubt it


----------



## Big Ian

thinkinht said:


> Maybe it's the same batch. The lab is issuing refunds for any mixups.
> 
> Doubt the same mistake could be done twice especially since there is no ups to using dbol as winny and vice versa, would be different if var was winny.
> 
> No point making people wanting to bulk cut and people who want to cut bulk
> 
> As for the med tech: is it med tech or med tech solutions?


Medtech solutions mate, the other one is meditech with an i I believe


----------



## Wallace86

Sustanation said:


> British dragon dianabol coming back as having **** all in it
> View attachment 148371


Think this is the 2nd time sample has been tested with same result. Var tested as no compound But there guys say it's gtg lol


----------



## thinkinht

Ripping it up said:


> That's very true.. But at the same time it shouldn't be happening. But the whole D-Hacks thing was a mix up I believe. But the other labs that are coming up badly should be named and shamed. There robbing people literally.


Yeah of course man, we shouldn't pay 50£ (most expensive aas pretty much) for placebo. Most supps already do that


----------



## Bluemoon9

wow only just noticed my winny i sent in ages ago has been put on lol but mine is gtg came back as winny  Sample W000730


----------



## Suprakill4

Sure a dhacks oxy come back as dbol.

Click to Enlarge

Date Received: 18/03/2014

Postcode: CH64

Purchase Intent: Anadrol (Oxymetholone)

Package Label: Anadrol (Oxymetholone)

Sample Colour: White

Sample Form: Tablet

Consumption Method: Oral

Expected Effects: Not Stated

Unexpected Effects: Not Stated

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Methandrostenolone

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):

Methandrostenolone is dbol isn't it?


----------



## Ricer

My MTS gear results are up.

http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/index/page:3

Postcode UB2

Tren Ace - Tren Ace and Enanthate

Mast Enanthate - Mast prop and Enan

Sust 250 - Boldenone as Major, test prop and test decanoate as minor.

Wtf!!! You just don't know what you're getting with these UGLs


----------



## Bluemoon9

yeah it did on there. but also came back as oxys below when 1st sent in.

Sample W000504

Click to Enlarge

Date Received: 24/02/2014

Postcode: WA15

Purchase Intent: Anadrol D-hacks

Package Label: Oxx

Sample Colour: White

Sample Form: Tablet

Consumption Method: Oral

Expected Effects: Not Stated

Unexpected Effects: Not Stated

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Oxymetholone

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


----------



## Bluemoon9

hence why he asking for everyone who has the oxys to send them in. i don't have any so i can't.

golf delta using them request for him to send in?


----------



## GolfDelta

Bluemoon9 said:


> hence why he asking for everyone who has the oxys to send them in. i don't have any so i can't.
> 
> golf delta using them request for him to send in?


Request away lol I'm not sending my drugs in.I know the difference between dbol and oxys,the reason I use oxys is because I don't get on with dbol at all.The dhacks oxys I am using are oxys,simple as that.However obviousy I can't vouch for every batch only what I am using and sending them into Wedinos would not clear the matter up anyway,people will always question Wedinos I've stopped even looking on it,I'll use what works for me.


----------



## dave-taff89

Bluemoon9 said:


> wow only just noticed my winny i sent in ages ago has been put on lol but mine is gtg came back as winny  Sample W000730


Yeah it's dbol


----------



## Bluemoon9

dave-taff89 said:


> Yeah it's dbol


? no mine is! winny as purchased bro see below

Date Received: 11/03/2014

Postcode: W15

Purchase Intent: Steroid

Package Label: Not Stated

Sample Colour: White

Sample Form: Tablet

Consumption Method: Oral

Expected Effects: Not Stated

Unexpected Effects: Not Stated

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Stanozolol

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


----------



## Bluemoon9

GolfDelta said:


> Request away lol I'm not sending my drugs in.I know the difference between dbol and oxys,the reason I use oxys is because I don't get on with dbol at all.The dhacks oxys I am using are oxys,simple as that.However obviousy I can't vouch for every batch only what I am using and sending them into Wedinos would not clear the matter up anyway,people will always question Wedinos I've stopped even looking on it,I'll use what works for me.


fair enough bro.


----------



## cudsyaj

So WEDINOS is still very much testing steroids then... might throw a few samples over!


----------



## KRH

Has anyone ever tried sending in rHGH? Do you reckon they can test for this? I think they're using Nuclear Magnetic Resonance testing, so I'm not sure could this test rHGH?

Also do they have a problem with people sending in vials, do you have to send everything in a sealable polythene bag?


----------



## Bluemoon9

Suprakill4 said:


> Sure a dhacks oxy come back as dbol.
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> Date Received: 18/03/2014
> 
> Postcode: CH64
> 
> Purchase Intent: Anadrol (Oxymetholone)
> 
> Package Label: Anadrol (Oxymetholone)
> 
> Sample Colour: White
> 
> Sample Form: Tablet
> 
> Consumption Method: Oral
> 
> Expected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Unexpected Effects: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Methandrostenolone
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):
> 
> Methandrostenolone is dbol isn't it?


have just been told that the chap who sent in that oxy is sending in another oxy to make sure he or wedinos didn't fu*k that 1 up. time will tell.


----------



## DiggyV

Big Ian said:


> Some odd results new today guys, medtech mast e and tren a came out as a mix of mast e and p and tren and a respectively so not too bad but the sust came out as a major for bold undec with bold, test p and test dec? Also hacks tbol tested good but both his drol and winny tested out as dbol?? Im guessing a mix up again with all his tabs looking the same?





Mark2021 said:


> Or maybe d hacks wasnt a mix up?





darren.1987 said:


> D hacks has said hes resending more stuff in soon due to the mixup with the labelling - dbol coming back as winstrol and vice versa
> 
> T3 and other bits are being sent in I believe





Ripping it up said:


> That's very true.. But at the same time it shouldn't be happening. But the whole D-Hacks thing was a mix up I believe. But the other labs that are coming up badly should be named and shamed. There robbing people literally.


OK.

This thread illustrates a point that has been made by the moderator team several times, and allows me to clarify it for the people posting here. D-Hacks is both a brand and a source. If you refer to one of his products like 'D-Hacks Anavar' then there is no issue, as this can be obtained from more than one source and refers to a branded product, which is fine within the rules.

As soon as you mention him in the context of what he is doing as a source, person or manufacturer - then this becomes source hinting on UK-M and for this you will receive an infraction which in this case is 2/3 of the way to a 1 week ban, and like points on your drivers license, they only expire after time. For this offence they stay on your account for 6 months.

So this is guidance on how to refer, and not to refer, to products and sources. Any future posts that make mention of him as a source or manufacturer will result in infractions, and if you are already on the naughty list, a week's ban.

Certain posts above will be edited to bring them back within the rules.


----------



## DiggyV

Bluemoon9 said:


> its true guys winny and dbol was mixed up.. just had auto reply check it out below.
> 
> GUYS, AFTER ALOT OF DIGGING ... email deleted


Quoting emails from a known source - however helpful, will result in a week's ban.

Take this as a warning...


----------



## KRH

KRH said:


> Has anyone ever tried sending in rHGH? Do you reckon they can test for this? I think they're using Nuclear Magnetic Resonance testing, so I'm not sure could this test rHGH?
> 
> Also do they have a problem with people sending in vials, do you have to send everything in a sealable polythene bag?


No replies ay? Oh well fvck it, I'll send a vial in anyway and see what happens.

Just one question, do you really need to put the reference code on the vial/sample? How the hell am I suppose to write the reference code on a vial?


----------



## adam28

KRH said:


> No replies ay? Oh well fvck it, I'll send a vial in anyway and see what happens.
> 
> Just one question, do you really need to put the reference code on the vial/sample? How the hell am I suppose to write the reference code on a vial?


Bit of masking tape or put the vial in one of them small sealable bags and put a small bit of paper in it with the code on.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Mts is dodgey as ****! Another lab off the list. Will be pharma only soon haha.


----------



## KRH

adam28 said:


> Bit of masking tape or put the vial in one of them small sealable bags and put a small bit of paper in it with the code on.


Does it have to go into one of those bags? Or can I just attempt to tape a piece of paper with the reference code straight onto the vial?


----------



## adam28

KRH said:


> Does it have to go into one of those bags? Or can I just attempt to tape a piece of paper with the reference code straight onto the vial?


Tape is fine mate, Dont have to put into a bag.


----------



## KRH

adam28 said:


> Tape is fine mate, Dont have to put into a bag.


Ok cheers mate, I might as well get some of them bags then mate and use a marker pen and write on it.

Any idea how long it takes them to test and post results up once they've received the sample?


----------



## adam28

KRH said:


> Ok cheers mate, I might as well get some of them bags then mate and use a marker pen and write on it.
> 
> Any idea how long it takes them to test and post results up once they've received the sample?


They are pretty busy mate, mine took over 4 weeks!

But i think they are now getting their house in order, so maybe quicker now...


----------



## KRH

adam28 said:


> They are pretty busy mate, mine took over 4 weeks!
> 
> But i think they are now getting their house in order, so maybe quicker now...


4 weeks damn I wanted to find out if my HGH was bunk before I run it but in 4+ weeks I'll already be running it lol. Oh well I guess I'll send it and hope for a nice surprise. Have you ever seen any HGH samples on their site?


----------



## adam28

KRH said:


> 4 weeks damn I wanted to find out if my HGH was bunk before I run it but in 4+ weeks I'll already be running it lol. Oh well I guess I'll send it and hope for a nice surprise. Have you ever seen any HGH samples on their site?


Havent seen no gh on there mate, what brand gh you sending in mate? , You can phone them and make sure that they test for gh...


----------



## KRH

adam28 said:


> Havent seen no gh on there mate, what brand gh you sending in mate? , You can phone them and make sure that they test for gh...


Well they're using NMR testing which I'm fairly sure can test for rHGH. Anyway it's that cheap that I'm not fussed over a vial.

It's not any brand, it's generic blue tops, usually I wouldn't touch them with a 20 foot barge pole but these have come from a GMP licensed factory in China that seem to have the equipment required to manufacture rHGH so my hopes are up mate


----------



## adam28

KRH said:


> Well they're using NMR testing which I'm fairly sure can test for rHGH. Anyway it's that cheap that I'm not fussed over a vial.
> 
> It's not any brand, it's generic blue tops, usually I wouldn't touch them with a 20 foot barge pole but these have come from a GMP licensed factory in China that seem to have the equipment required to manufacture rHGH so my hopes are up mate


You actually got them sent from china yourself?


----------



## KRH

adam28 said:


> You actually got them sent from china yourself?


Yeah mate, cut out the middleman and went straight to the supplier in China.


----------



## Big Ian

Couple more new pages on there now with some new aas samples but no ugl lab names, anybody here able to shed any light on which labs they're from? Most new samples on first 4 pages as far as i can see.


----------



## HammerHarris

Another delta labs- TRI TREN !! only contains tren E !!! Has this lab come out the worst here !?


----------



## Big Ian

HammerHarris said:


> Another delta labs- TRI TREN !! only contains tren E !!! Has this lab come out the worst here !?


To be fair at least theyre putting somethin in.......unlike bd eu!!!


----------



## HammerHarris

Haha yeah you `ve a point !!


----------



## Big Man 123

Have anyone tested Cambridge Research gear?


----------



## Rav212

Rohm tren e being test p lol


----------



## gaz_0001

Guys, any idea on the easiest way to get multiple single vials tested?

I will not be getting the official sample pack.

Can i just complete 5x forms correctly. Put each of the vials into their own small sealey bag....with the correct ref on each of them. Then bung them all into the same padded envelope?

Or do i need to send 1x form, with 1x sample in each sealed envelope?

I have somewhere between 4 & 6 1ml oils to sample.....and also, i have around 10 - 15 different tabs there aswell...might get them checked also.


----------



## Sams

gaz_0001 said:


> Guys, any idea on the easiest way to get multiple single vials tested?
> 
> I will not be getting the official sample pack.
> 
> Can i just complete 5x forms correctly. Put each of the vials into their own small sealey bag....with the correct ref on each of them. Then bung them all into the same padded envelope?
> 
> Or do i need to send 1x form, with 1x sample in each sealed envelope?
> 
> I have somewhere between 4 & 6 1ml oils to sample.....and also, i have around 10 - 15 different tabs there aswell...might get them checked also.


Thats is what i done and it got tested, however i did it at the every start where they were testing everything straight away


----------



## gaz_0001

Sams said:


> Thats is what i done and it got tested, however i did it at the every start where they were testing everything straight away


Yeah, they don't seem to be adding anything new onto the website now.


----------



## m575

Rav212 said:


> Rohm tren e being test p lol


Lol laughable to think someone actually sent it in and labelled it as tren. Do they think we're stupid or summat. Used to use them and nothing else and I'd say it's very easy to determine the difference between tren and test lol


----------



## Slight of hand

SkinnyJ said:


> Mts is dodgey as ****! Another lab off the list. Will be pharma only soon haha.


It is throwing up some rather interesting results.

The only UGL lab that seem to be coming back with consistency is GSL. Possibly why the lab enjoys such loyalty.

Goes to show the biggest and most whored = not the best.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Slight of hand said:


> It is throwing up some rather interesting results.
> 
> The only UGL lab that seem to be coming back with consistency is GSL. Possibly why the lab enjoys such loyalty.
> 
> Goes to show the biggest and most whored = not the best.


GSL ? never heard of them


----------



## Big Ian

ewen said:


> GSL ? never heard of them


Also known as global solutions mate, only a small lab as said.


----------



## Big Ian

Slight of hand said:


> It is throwing up some rather interesting results.
> 
> The only UGL lab that seem to be coming back with consistency is GSL. Possibly why the lab enjoys such loyalty.
> 
> Goes to show the biggest and most whored = not the best.


Alpha also got everything come back spot on so far mate......


----------



## SK50

Got my Anabolic Nation tren E tested - I had a feeling it was cut with deca - but it's legit, thank god, because I have lots of it.

All of my Anabolic Nation stuff came up good on Wedinos - so it's a solid UGL in my book. Believe the reviews.

Only took Wedinos about 2 weeks to do it this time.


----------



## Suprakill4

SK50 said:


> Got my Anabolic Nation tren E tested - I had a feeling it was cut with deca - but it's legit, thank god, because I have lots of it.
> 
> All of my Anabolic Nation stuff came up good on Wedinos - so it's a solid UGL in my book. Believe the reviews.
> 
> Only took Wedinos about 2 weeks to do it this time.
> 
> View attachment 149021


Good stuff mate! Glad it hadn't had deca in as saw you said that you had suspicions it did. Wasn't you getting sides you only usually get from deca or am I confusing you with someone else?


----------



## Slight of hand

Big Ian said:


> Alpha also got everything come back spot on so far mate......


Good point mate, i stand corrected.


----------



## SK50

Suprakill4 said:


> Good stuff mate! Glad it hadn't had deca in as saw you said that you had suspicions it did. Wasn't you getting sides you only usually get from deca or am I confusing you with someone else?


It was giving me bad, bad water retention. Even at 200mg. I am really confused now TBH

Nearly everyone says tren can't cause water retention - but it sure as hell does for me.

I have found a few posts on other forums with guys getting uncontrollable water retention from tren. The best explanation I can find is that some people just have strange reactions to progestins.

BUT, at least I finally figured out what the hell was blowing me up like that. I'm sticking to test/mast/anavar from now on


----------



## Suprakill4

SK50 said:


> It was giving me bad, bad water retention. Even at 200mg. I am really confused now TBH
> 
> Nearly everyone says tren can't cause water retention - but it sure as hell does for me.
> 
> I have found a few posts on other forums with guys getting uncontrollable water retention from tren. The best explanation I can find is that some people just have strange reactions to progestins.
> 
> BUT, at least I finally figured out what the hell was blowing me up like that. I'm sticking to test/mast/anavar from now on


That's strange mate. Not something I have ever experienced tbh but least you now know its legit.


----------



## SK50

Suprakill4 said:


> That's strange mate. Not something I have ever experienced tbh but least you now know its legit.


Yeah, I think next cycle half way through I'm gonna try throwing in 200mg tren E again and see if I get the bloat problem to know for 100% sure.

I want to use tren but not if it blows me up like deca

EDIT - oh yeah, before anyone says, yes I do use cabergoline


----------



## tomlet1

ewen said:


> GSL ? never heard of them


Used pretty much soley GSL for quite a while now, every product worked as it should and I would trust any of thier products to be what it said on the label,.. The wedinos just backed it up for me


----------



## MRSTRONG

tomlet1 said:


> Used pretty much soley GSL for quite a while now, every product worked as it should and I would trust any of thier products to be what it said on the label,.. The wedinos just backed it up for me


the GSL confused me but now you said its full name i know what your on about lol


----------



## B.I.G

tomlet1 said:


> Used pretty much soley GSL for quite a while now, every product worked as it should and I would trust any of thier products to be what it said on the label,.. The wedinos just backed it up for me


Started using gsl few weeks back, liking it so far so hopefully it'll stay that way,


----------



## dj case

100% well said testing by utter idiots if you ask me no factual information on contents/ dosage/ml per ml of contents

id like to send my mrs in to be tested if poss


----------



## Sams

dj case said:


> 100% well said testing by utter idiots if you ask me no factual information on contents/ dosage/ml per ml of contents
> 
> id like to send my mrs in to be tested if poss


It tells you whats it contains as a fact, also doubt they are idiots working in a lab


----------



## ethan2009

guys check this. the chap who sent in d-hacks oxy that came back as dbol he was requested again to send in another tab but not to state what purchase intent was so he did and check results! wedinos ****ed up yet again ha.

Sample W000898

Click to Enlarge

Date Received: 18/03/2014

Postcode: CH64

Purchase Intent: Anadrol (Oxymetholone)

Package Label: Anadrol (Oxymetholone)

Sample Colour: White

Sample Form: Tablet

Consumption Method: Oral

Expected Effects:

Unexpected Effects:

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Methandrostenolone

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):

Sample W001123

Click to Enlarge

Date Received: 10/04/2014

Postcode: CH64

Purchase Intent: Not Stated

Package Label: Not Stated

Sample Colour: White

Sample Form: Tablet

Consumption Method: Oral

Expected Effects:

Unexpected Effects:

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Oxymetholone

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


----------



## ethan2009

also my new batch winny came back as winny :thumb:

Sample W001104

Click to Enlarge

Date Received: 09/04/2014

Postcode: M33

Purchase Intent: Not Stated

Package Label: Not Stated

Sample Colour: White

Sample Form: Tablet

Consumption Method: Oral

Expected Effects:

Unexpected Effects:

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Stanozolol

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


----------



## ethan2009

strange how they not posted my pharma t3 i sent in though


----------



## Wallace86

ethan2009 said:


> also my new batch winny came back as winny :thumb:
> 
> Sample W001104
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> Date Received: 09/04/2014
> 
> Postcode: M33
> 
> Purchase Intent: Not Stated
> 
> Package Label: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Colour: White
> 
> Sample Form: Tablet
> 
> Consumption Method: Oral
> 
> Expected Effects:
> 
> Unexpected Effects:
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Stanozolol
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


Why wouldn't winny come back as winny?? More chance off var coming back as whinny lol


----------



## ethan2009

D-hacks sent out winny as dbol and dbol as winny hence why I mentioned that bro was a labelling issue from 1st batch of stock 25 tubs of each mixed up lol but all sorted now going off last email before closed for few weeks  said there was just 2 more tubs that they couldn't locate.


----------



## Ian-j

ethan2009 said:


> guys check this. the chap who sent in d-hacks oxy that came back as dbol he was requested again to send in another tab but not to state what purchase intent was so he did and check results! wedinos ****ed up yet again ha.
> 
> Sample W000898
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> Date Received: 18/03/2014
> 
> Postcode: CH64
> 
> Purchase Intent: Anadrol (Oxymetholone)
> 
> Package Label: Anadrol (Oxymetholone)
> 
> Sample Colour: White
> 
> Sample Form: Tablet
> 
> Consumption Method: Oral
> 
> Expected Effects:
> 
> Unexpected Effects:
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Methandrostenolone
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):
> 
> Sample W001123
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> Date Received: 10/04/2014
> 
> Postcode: CH64
> 
> Purchase Intent: Not Stated
> 
> Package Label: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Colour: White
> 
> Sample Form: Tablet
> 
> Consumption Method: Oral
> 
> Expected Effects:
> 
> Unexpected Effects:
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Oxymetholone
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


Sorry guys long time lurker here - I sent that in, I sent 2 tabs from the same oxy tub about a month apart, one came back as dbol one came back as oxy. ( I also sent in a winny that came back as dbol also).

So, either wedinos has made a mistake, or there is mixed tablets in one tub.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Ian-j said:


> Sorry guys long time lurker here - I sent that in, I sent 2 tabs from the same oxy tub about a month apart, one came back as dbol one came back as oxy. ( I also sent in a winny that came back as dbol also).
> 
> So, either wedinos has made a mistake, or there is mixed tablets in one tub.


Send another one


----------



## ethan2009

Lol mixed tabs in 1 tub that would be an impossible mistake IMO plus as stated was a labelling issue on the winny and dbol hence why that's correct about dbol being winny.

But oxy thing was defo wedinos mistake hence why you was requested to send in another!


----------



## Ian-j

I thought everyone would realise you wouldn't get mixed tabs in one tub (especially sealed tubs) so it's obviously a test problem on wedinos part, sorry to anyone that didn't get my meaning.


----------



## MrM

I doubt that wedinos was set up to deal with the volume of oils and identical non stamped pills that steroid users have deluged them with, I'm not sure I have a lot of faith in their processes.


----------



## gaz_0001

Don't overcomplicate things guys.

The chances of the doctors wedinos cocking up such a thing as testing a simple compound is very slim.

The guy packing your illegal steroids and producing the tabs and oils is likely uneducated.

Bottom line is that they is a very slim chance that they are making mistakes but a huge chance that your ugh gear is bunk, or mis labelled.


----------



## Wallace86

ethan2009 said:


> D-hacks sent out winny as dbol and dbol as winny hence why I mentioned that bro was a labelling issue from 1st batch of stock 25 tubs of each mixed up lol but all sorted now going off last email before closed for few weeks  said there was just 2 more tubs that they couldn't locate.


Ahh got ya bud


----------



## kreig

ethan2009 said:


> guys check this. the chap who sent in d-hacks oxy that came back as dbol he was requested again to send in another tab but not to state what purchase intent was so he did and check results! wedinos ****ed up yet again ha.
> 
> Sample W000898
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> Date Received: 18/03/2014
> 
> Postcode: CH64
> 
> Purchase Intent: Anadrol (Oxymetholone)
> 
> Package Label: Anadrol (Oxymetholone)
> 
> Sample Colour: White
> 
> Sample Form: Tablet
> 
> Consumption Method: Oral
> 
> Expected Effects:
> 
> Unexpected Effects:
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Methandrostenolone
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):
> 
> Sample W001123
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> Date Received: 10/04/2014
> 
> Postcode: CH64
> 
> Purchase Intent: Not Stated
> 
> Package Label: Not Stated
> 
> Sample Colour: White
> 
> Sample Form: Tablet
> 
> Consumption Method: Oral
> 
> Expected Effects:
> 
> Unexpected Effects:
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Oxymetholone
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


Unfortunately I'm swaying more towards the gear being mislabeled or not what it should be, rather than them messing up the testing more than once


----------



## IGotTekkers

blitz2163 said:


> Unfortunately I'm swaying more towards the gear being mislabeled or not what it should be, rather than them messing up the testing more than once


I imagine it's easily done, got 20 odd batches of white tubs laying around you gonna **** one up eventually.


----------



## ethan2009

But they defo messed that testing up as the guy who sent them oxys in sent same! Tab from same tub and came back correct so that's defo wedinos mess up. Surely the guy didn't send in a dbol by mistake on the 1st tab he sent.


----------



## ethan2009

IGotTekkers said:


> I imagine it's easily done, got 20 odd batches of white tubs laying around you gonna **** one up eventually.


X2


----------



## Ian-j

ethan2009 said:


> But they defo messed that testing up as the guy who sent them oxys in sent same! Tab from same tub and came back correct so that's defo wedinos mess up. Surely the guy didn't send in a dbol by mistake on the 1st tab he sent.


Correct mate 2 exact same size, colour, shape tablets from a sealed tub. The probability that I picked out the only dbol in a tub of 60 Oxy's is bit much isn't it? I've got every faith in what I was sent, it's the spotty teenager testing the samples that worries me as there has definitely been a mistake made on testing.


----------



## B.I.G

Is it not possible that d-hacks have messed up and the tub had dbol and Oxys inside..

I highly doubt wedinos are getting things wrong, I believe it's definitely more likely for the ugl who are probably pushing out thousands of tabs to cock some stuff up. Especially considering it has been admitted by the lab mentioned.


----------



## Jamestuala

About time this was set up


----------



## Suprakill4

Clearly it's mistakes made on dhacks side.


----------



## B.I.G

Suprakill4 said:


> Clearly it's mistakes made on dhacks side.


Exactly this.. I like dhacks stuff but it's clear to see they've fûcked up.. It's not good but at least it appears they are going to sort the situation out.


----------



## sauceman

Suprakill4 said:


> Clearly it's mistakes made on dhacks side.


d-HACKS sent an email out stating a mistake had been made.


----------



## Ian-j

B.I.G said:


> Exactly this.. I like dhacks stuff but it's clear to see they've fûcked up.. It's not good but at least it appears they are going to sort the situation out.


Yes they put the wrong labels on a batch and that has been sorted now I think?

Its easier than you think to get abnormal test results though when proper guidelines for testing aren't followed, I've worked in a test house myself for the last 12 years performing carbon analysis and it doesn't take much to mess a simple base line calibration test up, I've been there and done that unfortunately :whistling:

Nobody can 100% say its one side or the other, although it is easy to point fingers.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Is this service only for Welsh postcodes?

I wouldn't mind sending in some home brew to check


----------



## adam28

safc49 said:


> Is this service only for Welsh postcodes?
> 
> I wouldn't mind sending in some home brew to check


No mate other postcodes are fine


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

adam28 said:


> No mate other postcodes are fine


Thanks mate. I'll have to get test and deca samples off


----------



## KRH

Hopefully Wedinos will hurry up with my vial. It's been a week and a bit so far, how long are they approximately taking at the moment?


----------



## adam28

KRH said:


> Hopefully Wedinos will hurry up with my vial. It's been a week and a bit so far, how long are they approximately taking at the moment?


Yeah im very interested in your result for this mate, as you well know 

Whats the number W000?


----------



## KRH

adam28 said:


> Yeah im very interested in your result for this mate, as you well know
> 
> Whats the number W000?


Yeah, it'll be very interesting. The number is W001117


----------



## Big Ian

KRH said:


> Yeah, it'll be very interesting. The number is W001117


What you sent in bud?


----------



## KRH

Big Ian said:


> What you sent in bud?


rHGH


----------



## Kevin Smith

I am going to squirt some left over tren on a vial (which I damn sure know it is tren) and label it as some random sh1t and send it. See if these fvckers get it right.


----------



## cas

Kevin Smith said:


> I am going to squirt some left over tren on a vial (which I damn sure know it is tren) and label it as some random sh1t and send it. See if these fvckers get it right.


Why? Sound like a waste of time to me


----------



## Kevin Smith

cas said:


> Why? Sound like a waste of time to me


I don't trust government sponsored services like this.


----------



## KRH

Kevin Smith said:


> I don't trust government sponsored services like this.


Yet you have more trust in a UGL?


----------



## Kevin Smith

KRH said:


> Yet you have more trust in a UGL?


All I am saying is this:

1) The government wants to stop you and me from using steroids, right? So why should I blindly trust their services. If I send a vial of testosterone from a new supplier to test it, and got back a reply it is either nothing at all, deca or some other crap that would really deflate my confidence in using the stuff. I probably would not use that lab again, hence, governments objective achieved.

2) If I use this service in the future to test my UGL gear, I want to ensure it is doing the job right.


----------



## varman

Kevin Smith said:


> All I am saying is this:
> 
> 1) The government wants to stop you and me from using steroids, right? So why should I blindly trust their services. If I send a vial of testosterone from a new supplier to test it, and got back a reply it is either nothing at all, deca or some other crap that would really deflate my confidence in using the stuff. I probably would not use that lab again, hence, governments objective achieved.
> 
> 2) If I use this service in the future to test my UGL gear, I want to ensure it is doing the job right.


Lol ur logic is flawed bro, they are helping us. they are confirming things for us.

if ur theory was right dont u think they would put results like test contains "rat poison" or sum other shiz,if they acctually wanted to put us off?


----------



## Wallace86

Kevin Smith said:


> All I am saying is this:
> 
> 1) The government wants to stop you and me from using steroids, right? So why should I blindly trust their services. If I send a vial of testosterone from a new supplier to test it, and got back a reply it is either nothing at all, deca or some other crap that would really deflate my confidence in using the stuff. I probably would not use that lab again, hence, governments objective achieved.
> 
> 2) If I use this service in the future to test my UGL gear, I want to ensure it is doing the job right.


If you don't trust weidnos buy your own testing kits then you don't have to rely on government or any 1 els testing gear apart from yourself. Or hearing that a certain lab isn't legit or whatever.

I'd rather test my own stuff than send it off and wait weeks to either be tested or come back either bunk or not what I expect simple!


----------



## polishmate

what happens with the stuff that turns out to be legit? their employees are living the dream i tell you.


----------



## micros

Kevin Smith said:


> All I am saying is this:
> 
> 1) The government wants to stop you and me from using steroids, right? So why should I blindly trust their services. If I send a vial of testosterone from a new supplier to test it, and got back a reply it is either nothing at all, deca or some other crap that would really deflate my confidence in using the stuff. I probably would not use that lab again, hence, governments objective achieved.
> 
> 2) If I use this service in the future to test my UGL gear, I want to ensure it is doing the job right.


The motive behind wedinos is to keep monitored the smuggling, they do that with a "do ut des" with the users: if you give them what you using they tell you what that is using scietific tools. Of course "they prefer" people do not use but I think that they can't achieve it by faking the service, that in a relatively short term would bring people to not trust the service and that would be an entire waste of money. I think, their intent is gather information about substances, to better invest public money in order to make aware public services locally, to better understand how to manage or avoid various situations connected with the use.


----------



## dj case

yes they produce such detailed analysis of the stuff sent in ie whats in it ml for ml other contents real pro lab tests lol

sound like a load of mash heads getting free sh1t through the post prob re selling the gear

scaremonger tactics

if you want to be concerned about what you put in your body check this site out

http://www.recalluk.com/latest/food-and-drug-recall.aspx


----------



## kreig

dj case said:


> yes they produce such detailed analysis of the stuff sent in ie whats in it ml for ml other contents real pro lab tests lol
> 
> sound like a load of mash heads getting free sh1t through the post prob re selling the gear
> 
> scaremonger tactics
> 
> if you want to be concerned about what you put in your body check this site out
> 
> http://www.recalluk.com/latest/food-and-drug-recall.aspx


It's designed to tell pill heads what they're ingesting it was never set up for us gear users, the price difference in the test to give us a confirmation of what drug we're injecting and telling us down to the mg what we're using would be pretty big.

If you want to get that precise then pay for it yourself and watch the price of your cycles increase massively.


----------



## Sustanation

I guess wednos and the government are massive fans of alpha pharma then seeing as ALL of their tests have come back legit, use your heads people.


----------



## josephbloggs

Sustanation said:


> I guess wednos and the government are massive fans of alpha pharma then seeing as ALL of their tests have come back legit, use your heads people.


Yep I have been arguing for years with idiots that try to claim that alpha pharma is just another UGL. the fact is they are a licensed pharma manufacturer. And it's the same cretins that argue that AP are just a UGL that swear blind that hygetropin comes from a licensed lab , when there is not a shred of evidence to support the latter but plenty that shows that AP is licensed.


----------



## varman

josephbloggs said:


> Yep I have been arguing for years with idiots that try to claim that alpha pharma is just another UGL. the fact is they are a licensed pharma manufacturer. And it's the same cretins that argue that AP are just a UGL that swear blind that hygetropin comes from a licensed lab , when there is not a shred of evidence to support the latter but plenty that shows that AP is licensed.


i thought ap was a ugl?!

a very good one, but ugl all the same


----------



## dj case

blitz2163 said:


> It's designed to tell pill heads what they're ingesting it was never set up for us gear users, the price difference in the test to give us a confirmation of what drug we're injecting and telling us down to the mg what we're using would be pretty big.
> 
> If you want to get that precise then pay for it yourself and watch the price of your cycles increase massively.


im sending in every delta product this week no matter about cost its all new batch stuff (peel off side hologram box label)

ill keep everyone informed


----------



## josephbloggs

varman said:


> i thought ap was a ugl?!
> 
> a very good one, but ugl all the same


well if they are they're the first UGL ever to list their business address , phone number and director info

http://companyinfoz.com/company/alpha-pharma-healthcare-india-private-limited

http://www.alpha-pharma.com/contact_us.php


----------



## shadow4509

anyone else seen this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-27036302


----------



## cas

shadow4509 said:


> anyone else seen this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-27036302


Well, we kind of knew that was coming. Sounds like they don't want their funding taken away and may be sticking up for us slightly.

And tbh with people sending in stuff they don't need to is only making it worse, what's the point sending in pharma amps, pharma pct....and like the fellow a few posts back sending in tren which he knows is legit, just to test the service


----------



## adam28

Im agreeing with Dr Mohan De Silva 

We should be allowed to know what we are putting in our bodies and that its not some kind of deadly substance... Just like the legal high users, they are all drugs at the end of the day. And have their risks...


----------



## varman

so its only ok for junkies who dont pay tax or contribute to society to be safe but as soon as juicers use it ohhhhhhh noooooo.

i lold at the picture they used for a steroid user, geezer looked about 100lbs.

no wonder so many ppl think anyone with any lean mass is on gear!


----------



## Dogbolt

varman said:


> so its only ok for junkies who dont pay tax or contribute to society to be safe but as soon as juicers use it ohhhhhhh noooooo.
> 
> i lold at the picture they used for a steroid user, geezer looked about 100lbs.
> 
> no wonder so many ppl think anyone with any lean mass is on gear!


They use that picture every time they do a story on steroids!


----------



## Wallace86

boxer939 said:


> sending in some dhacks var today


Think there's been 2 samples sent in m8  all gtg


----------



## Wallace86

I'd rather spend £10 on a testing kit and do it my self if I have doubts! Sold a kit to a lad who bought some gear online I bought kit for a £10 sold to him for £15 haha


----------



## Wallace86

boxer939 said:
 

> True but still. I was recently told there was a mixup of some sort. So better safe than sorry.


Ahh I see lol surely not another miss hap! Well that's whatvweidnos is there for m8  end of the day we should all get what we ask and pay for


----------



## Big Ian

Ripping it up said:


> Think there's been 2 samples sent in m8  all gtg


3 samples now with todays uploaded, all been tested as var.


----------



## skipper1987

Any wildcat been tested yet? not seen owt?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

boxer939 said:


> True but still. I was recently told there was a mixup of some sort. So better safe than sorry.


Awaiting your results!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

boxer939 said:


> sending in some dhacks var today


if sending tabs in do you just send a couple of tabs in? wouldnt like to lose a tub 

im going to send in some homebrew but if they only need a couple of tabs then i wouldnt mind sending some feurza dbol and blue hearts in


----------



## kreig

safc49 said:


> if sending tabs in do you just send a couple of tabs in? wouldnt like to lose a tub
> 
> im going to send in some homebrew but if they only need a couple of tabs then i wouldnt mind sending some feurza dbol and blue hearts in


Yes mate just a couple of tabs no need for a whole tub


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

blitz2163 said:


> Yes mate just a couple of tabs no need for a whole tub


nice 1 mate thanks


----------



## Clubber Lang

shadow4509 said:


> anyone else seen this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-27036302


lol, the increase in people using needle exchanges and now this!

carry on like it and you'll find steds reclassed as a B drug, increasing prices, possibly lowering quality as producers cash in.

your all shooting yourselfs in the foot using this site TBH!


----------



## digitalis

What's the cliff's notes on the wedinos samples so far then? Everything apart from AP and d-hacks is sketchy, especially anavar and one-rip blends?


----------



## digitalis

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, the increase in people using needle exchanges and now this!
> 
> carry on like it and you'll find steds reclassed as a B drug, increasing prices, possibly lowering quality as producers cash in.
> 
> your all shooting yourselfs in the foot using this site TBH!


They had the head of Wedinos on BBC Radio Wales the other day getting grilled about the "frightening" rise in "steroid abuse" which coincided with this article.

The presenter was really kicking the **** off the moral panic, fairplay to the wedinos bloke he pretty much kept level headed and refused to let it turn into a witch hunt. Said that the organisation was just adapting to the service user needs. I think they envisioned Wedinos as an agency that junkies and meow heads would be hammering, not gym monkeys.


----------



## 39005

people are still sending things in to these people ? :lol:


----------



## digitalis

What makes me laugh are the frequency of the legal highs that are being sent in on a regular basis! IMO that's blatently Wedinos staff trying to even out the numbers for when Wales government are looking at the samples tested. :beer:

The wedinos staff aren't doing it for free are they, they want the place to stay open as much as the next man.


----------



## Suprakill4

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, the increase in people using needle exchanges and now this!
> 
> carry on like it and you'll find steds reclassed as a B drug, increasing prices, possibly lowering quality as producers cash in.
> 
> your all shooting yourselfs in the foot using this site TBH!


Completely agree. Yet still every cvnt and his dog are still sending in PHARMA gear or stuff that's already been tested and come out ok. I reckon 6 months it'll be reclassified.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

had a look and fuerza dbol checked out fine :thumb: . so did their oils

so no point sending mine in but i'll get my homebrew tested


----------



## Dogbolt

Looking at sample W001118 the picture looks like a british dragon tab that have been coming back as bunk does it not?


----------



## Machette

FFS LOL AS SAID ABOVE! STOP USING THE WEDINOS SITE. Your only making it hard for us gear heads long term as the anount of gear sent in to be tested increases the government stats on steroid use.

We never had a risk or steds being reclassified when they were discussed in the gym amongst friends and in the gym only. Please refrain from using needle exchanges you tight gits and stop sending in samples and trust your source.

If someone has sent something in already why resend to retest?

Be wise; as clubber said above lets not shoot ourselves in our foot!


----------



## Suprakill4

Machette said:


> FFS LOL AS SAID ABOVE! STOP USING THE WEDINOS SITE. Your only making it hard for us gear heads long term as the anount of gear sent in to be tested increases the government stats on steroid use.
> 
> We never had a risk or steds being reclassified when they were discussed in the gym amongst friends and in the gym only. Please refrain from using needle exchanges you tight gits and stop sending in samples and trust your source.
> 
> If someone has sent something in already why resend to retest?
> 
> Be wise; as clubber said above lets not shoot ourselves in our foot!


Falling on deaf ears mate. Bunch of fcuking idiots. Ohhhh look at me, I'm going to send my pharma sust in even though I know it's 100% legit. Duhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Machette

Suprakill4 said:


> Falling on deaf ears mate. Bunch of fcuking idiots. Ohhhh look at me, I'm going to send my pharma sust in even though I know it's 100% legit. Duhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


There are some really stupid gear heads amongst us these days.

Ive seen around 10 samples of alpha parabolin tested. Fcuk sakes if they all have tren hex then you have tren hex. Why fcukin send another. Same with normas etc.

Even if your pharma gear is fake it will still contain whats on the label/box just probably underdosed in some cases. Wedinos wont help as it doesnt tell you the dose.

Now fcuk off you dopey pr1cks and just use the stuff! Lol

Wedinos has come on the news now and "steroid dealers" are promising to send it samples according to some forums. Ffs dhacks loves the press on his back.

Please everyone be quiet discreet and safe.


----------



## ethan2009

boxer939 said:


> True but still. I was recently told there was a mixup of some sort. So better safe than sorry.


Was just dbol and winny labeling got mixed up 25 of each at the start of year. Think they recovered most now I was 1 of them got free replacement


----------



## ethan2009

Machette said:


> There are some really stupid gear heads amongst us these days.
> 
> Ive seen around 10 samples of alpha parabolin tested. Fcuk sakes if they all have tren hex then you have tren hex. Why fcukin send another. Same with normas etc.
> 
> Even if your pharma gear is fake it will still contain whats on the label/box just probably underdosed in some cases. Wedinos wont help as it doesnt tell you the dose.
> 
> Now fcuk off you dopey pr1cks and just use the stuff! Lol
> 
> Wedinos has come on the news now and "steroid dealers" are promising to send it samples according to some forums. Ffs dhacks loves the press on his back.
> 
> Please everyone be quiet discreet and safe.


X2! Guys stop abusing the site otherwise it's Gona all go tits up and may even cause the Feds to target the must popular brands that being sent in! Stop being dumb asses


----------



## Bluemoon9

true heat will get bad for the brands. if people still refuse to ignore the advice and send in more bloody tabs ect then at least do what i did.

i sent in d-hacks prov and aromasin. crushed tabs into powder and sent them in. below the results. so at least they don't no what brand it is and can be for our own info. maybe helps a little 

d-hacks prov 50mg

Sample W001121

Click to Enlarge

Date Received: 10/04/2014

Postcode: LL19

Purchase Intent: Proviron

Package Label: Not Stated

Sample Colour: White

Sample Form: Powder

Consumption Method: Oral

Expected Effects:

Unexpected Effects:

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Mesterolone

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):

d-hacks aromasin 12.5mg

Sample W001120

Click to Enlarge

Date Received: 10/04/2014

Postcode: LL19

Purchase Intent: Aromasin

Package Label: Not Stated

Sample Colour: White

Sample Form: Powder

Consumption Method: Oral

Expected Effects:

Unexpected Effects:

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Exemestane

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor):


----------



## ben123

do you have to pay or its the free to use


----------



## adam28

ben123 said:


> do you have to pay or its the free to use


Free mate.


----------



## ben123

wow I have not been on here for a long time and had no idea about this that's great I have all kind to send and some hgh s will sent this week I have post on here to see if its real I will just sent a bottle there that great


----------



## Suprakill4

ben123 said:


> wow I have not been on here for a long time and had no idea about this that's great I have all kind to send and some hgh s will sent this week I have post on here to see if its real I will just sent a bottle there that great


Great. Another person to add to the statistics and help the government change aas to a different classification. Brilliant. With all the press and attention this has had I'm fcuming amazed people are still being so stupid and use this service.


----------



## ben123

its not stupid atall. sticking un known oil and tabs in our selfs is stupid


----------



## Deadcalm

ben123 said:


> wow I have not been on here for a long time and had no idea about this that's great I have all kind to send and some hgh s will sent this week I have post on here to see if its real I will just sent a bottle there that great


Do you have any suspicion at all that your steroids are bunk or are you just wasting their time purely for the fact that it's a free service?


----------



## ben123

I have some hgh here and have no idea if it real


----------



## Wallace86

ben123 said:


> I have some hgh here and have no idea if it real


Why did you buy it then if you weren't sure if it was legit???

And you obviously don't trust your source if you have "loads" of stuff to send in!!

Won't be long b4 reclassification on steroids...


----------



## Wallace86

Suprakill4 said:


> Great. Another person to add to the statistics and help the government change aas to a different classification. Brilliant. With all the press and attention this has had I'm fcuming amazed people are still being so stupid and use this service.


Be good if the whole thread got deleted then it would prevent advertising the weidnos thing


----------



## ben123

**** sake get a grip mate do you really not think the government has no idea just how much juice is being used in the uk ?why risk shooting stuff on some one saying yes its ok stuff that mate when you can get it tested in the real world dealers will tell you anything to sell you it and most of the time the low end roid dealers has no idea him self what was it in so I will get it tested


----------



## B.I.G

ben123 said:


> **** sake get a grip mate do you really not think the government has no idea just how much juice is being used in the uk ?why risk shooting stuff on some one saying yes its ok stuff that mate when you can get it tested in the real world dealers will tell you anything to sell you it and most of the time the low end roid dealers has no idea him self what was it in so I will get it tested


It's not really the government knowing.. It's the negative media it gets which makes the government react..

No one can stop you using the service but I do agree if steroids keep getting frequent bad media then something will happen.


----------



## ben123

I would say knowing whats in it is top if the list


----------



## G-man99

ben123 said:


> I would say knowing whats in it is top if the list


Try using a well known lab and a trusted source then


----------



## Suprakill4

ben123 said:


> **** sake get a grip mate do you really not think the government has no idea just how much juice is being used in the uk ?why risk shooting stuff on some one saying yes its ok stuff that mate when you can get it tested in the real world dealers will tell you anything to sell you it and most of the time the low end roid dealers has no idea him self what was it in so I will get it tested


Get a grip?

Of course it's helping the government gain statistics on people's steroid use combined with tight cvnts that use a needle exchange - all statistics. And this Wedinos project has attracted so much negative media coverage over steroid use it's unreal. But carry on, ill use my trusted source who wouldn't sell me any old sh1t and whom I've not once had a problem with for 3 years.


----------



## ben123

you have been lucky then were am from in the real world people will tell you what you want to hear to sell you gear simple as that. if you had bad gear a few times over the years you would be ****ed and be getting your tested to. so long as your ok then f.k every one else people just get ye gear tested don't listen to this paranoid turd


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

How long does it usually take for the results to be posted? Is it a matter of days/weeks? Obviously I know it will depend on how busy they are but just a rough estimate really is all I'm looking


----------



## ben123

at the bottom of the form you need to sent in is says completing form is that for you or the for them for fill in


----------



## gaz_0001

safc49 said:


> How long does it usually take for the results to be posted? Is it a matter of days/weeks? Obviously I know it will depend on how busy they are but just a rough estimate really is all I'm looking


Exactly 7 days for mine, which were published yesterday.

I check there quite regularly to see whats new and i notice that they are getting more and more fussy about the form being filled in correctly.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

gaz_0001 said:


> Exactly 7 days for mine, which were published yesterday.
> 
> I check there quite regularly to see whats new and i notice that they are getting more and more fussy about the form being filled in correctly.


Cheers mate. I posted mine about a week ago so hopefully any day now


----------



## gaz_0001

safc49 said:


> Cheers mate. I posted mine about a week ago so hopefully any day now


What did you send over....out of interest?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

gaz_0001 said:


> What did you send over....out of interest?


A vial each of homebrew test E and deca. Just would like to get it checked as I can't rely on others reviews


----------



## ben123

I send in hgh so will be intrestin to see what the hells in it


----------



## SK50

I am one of those who posts saying to avoid needle exchanges to prevent government statistics. Wedinos and steroids have been in the press, yes, indeed there was a 2 page spread in this month's MD by William Llewellyn about it (and that's a USA mag).

The difference is that needles can easily be bought online for tuppence, lab testing cannot.

You can clearly see from the results that even so called trusted UGLs are duping customers by substituting stuff.

Expensive compounds such as halo, anavar, and masteron are being faked/substituted a lot.

I see no reason to get hysterical about people using the service to get their gear tested. I highly doubt the government will suddenly change their statistic sourcing to Wedinos - because all that tells them is which types of drugs are of questionable authenticity - NOT the total usage patterns.


----------



## ben123

if some one could open a site for testing and you payed a small charge I would use that but like every thing in the uk we have to pay over the odds. as for telling people not to use the needle exchange you can preach this but will make no change I will still use it


----------



## SK50

ben123 said:


> if some one could open a site for testing and you payed a small charge I would use that but like every thing in the uk we have to pay over the odds. as for telling people not to use the needle exchange you can preach this but will make no change I will still use it


Indeed, if there was a reasonably priced private service to qualitatively (or even quantitatively for a slightly higher price) test steroids in the UK, I would use it rather than Wedinos and I am sure many others would. It would have to be very cheap to make it justifiable to test UGL stuff though, so is unlikely to ever exist.


----------



## ben123

lets say £15 per test would be fine


----------



## mal

that infinity test cyp sample has got to be bs lol...


----------



## darren.1987

mal said:


> that infinity test cyp sample has got to be bs lol...


Which ones that mate?

Thought infiniti stuff all came back as containing what it was supposed to


----------



## Machette

darren.1987 said:


> Which ones that mate?
> 
> Thought infiniti stuff all came back as containing what it was supposed to


Yes I just saw that aswell; must be from the user mixing gear in syringe and accidently mixing it with the cyp lol.

What you lot think?


----------



## mal

darren.1987 said:


> Which ones that mate?
> 
> Thought infiniti stuff all came back as containing what it was supposed to


very recnt test cyp,its got like 6 diff compounds/esters in it...cant be genuine.


----------



## mal

Machette said:


> Yes I just saw that aswell; must be from the user mixing gear in syringe and accidently mixing it with the cyp lol.
> 
> What you lot think?


isis cyp has same three test esters as infinity,,prob same guy who sent it in.


----------



## Machette

mal said:


> isis cyp has same three test esters as infinity,,prob same guy who sent it in.


Oh sh1t yeh.

Fcukin numptys!!!

Agendas...


----------



## G-man99

mal said:


> isis cyp has same three test esters as infinity,,prob same guy who sent it in.


Nah, must be the same lab but different labels ha ha


----------



## mal

G-man99 said:


> Nah, must be the same lab but different labels ha ha


could be!


----------



## mrleejones84

Machette said:


> Yes I just saw that aswell; must be from the user mixing gear in syringe and accidently mixing it with the cyp lol.
> 
> What you lot think?


i thought this aswel. easily done


----------



## polishmate

do they accept samples from overseas lets say ... poland? lol


----------



## Machette

polishmate said:


> do they accept samples from overseas lets say ... poland? lol


What you getting tested bud? I dont think so as its UK government funded.

Why does this thread always alert me when someone posts lol; how do i stop that?


----------



## polishmate

Machette said:


> What you getting tested bud? I dont think so as its UK government funded.
> 
> Why does this thread always alert me when someone posts lol; how do i stop that?


Click on "thread tools" at the top of this thread and then unsubscribe.

I have some no name dutch UGL primo, var and t3 which needs to be tested


----------



## Smokey13

From what I've seen it needs to be from a UK postcode with a stamp mark to match the location.


----------



## micros

polishmate said:


> Click on "thread tools" at the top of this thread and then unsubscribe.
> 
> I have some no name dutch UGL primo, var and t3 which needs to be tested


You need to get some test kit to do it by yourself, I've tried to send something to them from southern europe but they haven't even posted the sample code as invalid postal code.


----------



## poster_boy

Renvex Anavex (Anavar) came back as Oxandrilone - ie Anavar.

Well done to them, the supplier and Wedinos. No stars to the Royal Mail though who seem to have thoroughly crushed the tablet in transit according to the pic.

Reference = w001599


----------



## gully_22

do they still test the gear if you dont fill in the effects section... it say as follows:

Any samples with web generated reference numbers (WXXXXXX) that do not have a completed 'Effects Record' or conflicting information re: correct postcode will not have their results published.

However on the other part of the website it says dont fill out the effects record if you haven't used the substance... so damn confused!


----------



## poster_boy

Don't know the official line - and can't remember the exact wording of the form now. But I filled in the expected results and none of the achieved results...


----------



## gully_22

so you basically have to say you have tried the gear before you send it... they should have made that more clear!


----------



## poster_boy

No... I hadn't tried it before I sent it off. I think I said something about what I "expected" to happen. Nothing about what "had" happened.


----------



## gully_22

poster_boy said:


> No... I hadn't tried it before I sent it off. I think I said something about what I "expected" to happen. Nothing about what "had" happened.


You could be right mate but i've just checked the form again and it seems its asking the effects you felt after you took the substance and if they were either expected effects or unexpected.

Or maybe im just being a thick c***. Either way i dont think their gonna test my stuff now


----------



## sponge2015

poster_boy said:


> Renvex Anavex (Anavar) came back as Oxandrilone - ie Anavar.
> 
> Well done to them, the supplier and Wedinos. No stars to the Royal Mail though who seem to have thoroughly crushed the tablet in transit according to the pic.
> 
> Reference = w001599


Thank fu€k for that! Getting a tub tomorrow and making the switch from d hacks to renvex.

Let's hope it matches up or even surpasses it.


----------



## HDU

Mmm defiantly winny here's my results back..
























Hacks winny and clomid and triumph labs clomid


----------



## IGotTekkers

HDU said:


> Mmm defiantly winny here's my results back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hacks winny and clomid and triumph labs clomid


Did you not send triumph labs winny aswell mate? Thought I read on another post you had


----------



## HDU

IGotTekkers said:


> Did you not send triumph labs winny aswell mate? Thought I read on another post you had


No mate I had none left haha


----------



## mit4500

notice on wedinos about 90% of the dhacks winstrol comes back as dbol. Sending off my sample today as nipples are getting pain will be no surprise when it comes back as dbol


----------



## Aliking10

mit4500 said:


> notice on wedinos about 90% of the dhacks winstrol comes back as dbol. Sending off my sample today as nipples are getting pain will be no surprise when it comes back as dbol


Wasn't this an old mix up and they recalled all the products that were affected?


----------



## mit4500

Aliking10 said:


> Wasn't this an old mix up and they recalled all the products that were affected?


We shall soon find out my friend


----------



## Aliking10

mit4500 said:


> We shall soon find out my friend


What shaped tablets do you have?

I'm running the 'new' winny and it's 100% not dbol I can tell you that much.


----------



## mit4500

Aliking10 said:


> What shaped tablets do you have?
> 
> I'm running the 'new' winny and it's 100% not dbol I can tell you that much.


white round tabs say dhacks on them, got them a few weeks ago, switched to some pro chem winstrol I had for the meantime and gyno symptoms have gone. I didn't get that water retention hit though that you would get from Dbol when I started the dhacks so this could be an interesting one. On wedinos there is a Dhacks Winstrol sample from only 18th march which came back as Dbol. ill post results as soon as they arrive.


----------



## BennyC

Sorry if this has already been asked and if it's pretty obvious.

I've got some Test-E for a cycle starting in a few months. Wouldn't mind sending a little off for confirmation. I have some empty sterile 10ml vials. Any idea how much Wedinos would need to carry out analysis? Would 1/4ml be plenty?


----------



## gully_22

They didnt test mine because of a 'postmark conflict'. Load of BS as im 100% it was on there and correct.


----------



## gully_22

gully_22 said:


> They didnt test mine because of a 'postmark conflict'. Load of BS as im 100% it was on there and correct.


scrap that.. they tested my second sample...w001692. Only sent it Tuesday... dont know where this back log of gear they have is going..


----------



## Benchbum

BennyC said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked and if it's pretty obvious.
> 
> I've got some Test-E for a cycle starting in a few months. Wouldn't mind sending a little off for confirmation. I have some empty sterile 10ml vials. Any idea how much Wedinos would need to carry out analysis? Would 1/4ml be plenty?


Why? It's test e? If it's from a decent lab then your gtg?


----------



## mit4500

got mine back W001728 d-hacks winstrol was in fact winstrol, win win


----------



## HDU

Anyone send SD Matrix in yet?


----------



## gaz_0001

mit4500 said:


> got mine back W001728 d-hacks winstrol was in fact winstrol, win win


The D-Hacks Labs mix up was only for 25 tubs so unlikely your effected.

Pretty stand up lab. More transparent than most anyways.

Waiting to try their Oral AAS. Only used weight loss mens from them so far.... Been spot on.


----------



## 39005

mit4500 said:


> got mine back W001728 d-hacks winstrol was in fact winstrol, win win


Fantastic :thumb: , now how much winstrol do they actually contain?


----------



## Thunder99

aqualung said:


> Fantastic :thumb: , now how much winstrol do they actually contain?


Well if its anything like the T3 its fookin bang on!


----------



## 39005

Thunder99 said:


> Well if its anything like the T3 its fookin bang on!


you had a lab assay done on them? great :thumbup1: , how much T3 did they have in them?


----------



## IGotTekkers

aqualung said:


> you had a lab assay done on them? great :thumbup1: , how much T3 did they have in them?


Always the cynic


----------



## Thunder99

aqualung said:


> you had a lab assay done on them? great :thumbup1: , how much T3 did they have in them?


So your saying you cant tell the difference between a product that is stronger than a weaker product?

So do you lab test all of your food and drink because you cant tell based on results/side/feels?

Brb posting all my steaks to wedinos to check if the beef is higher quality than supermarket beef because im too retarded to tell.

brb cant tell if this tren is stronger than plain vegetable oil because herp derp.

edit:

Strong logic mate.


----------



## 39005

to be honest i actually believe there are probably UGL's in here posting how great there stuff is now after 100+ pages . @Thunder99 , i cant believe you are comparing a steroid compound to a piece of beef , but yes i know if im eating fillet or rump , and are you saying you would know if your 25mg T3's contained 20mg? or 15mg ? or that your test p 100mg/ml was actually 75mg or less?

so actually no , you dont know for sure what is in them , no matter how many steaks ,cows **** or chickens you want to compare them too, its callled a UGL for a reason - you take your chances with what you get.

before wendinos came along people just got on with it, all wendinos checks for is active compound , as ive said before your anavar may come back positive for anavar but unless you know how much is in it its useless information - do you take 2 a day or a handful ?

*the logic i use is called using my brain - does wendinos tell you the amount of active compound=no , so do you know how much active compound is in it=no

*i think its been said on here already , but the government funded this project for a reason (which would be data) - when they see the amount of AAS being checked expect things to change in the future regarding classification.


----------



## Suprakill4

aqualung said:


> to be honest i actually believe there are probably UGL's in here posting how great there stuff is now after 100+ pages . @Thunder99 , i cant believe you are comparing a steroid compound to a piece of beef , but yes i know if im eating fillet or rump , and are you saying you would know if your 25mg T3's contained 20mg? or 15mg ? or that your test p 100mg/ml was actually 75mg or less?
> 
> so actually no , you dont know for sure what is in them , no matter how many steaks ,cows **** or chickens you want to compare them too, its callled a UGL for a reason - you take your chances with what you get.
> 
> before wendinos came along people just got on with it, all wendinos checks for is active compound , as ive said before your anavar may come back positive for anavar but unless you know how much is in it its useless information - do you take 2 a day or a handful ?
> 
> *the logic i use is called using my brain - does wendinos tell you the amount of active compound=no , so do you know how much active compound is in it=no
> 
> *i think its been said on here already , but the government funded this project for a reason (which would be data) - when they see the amount of AAS being checked expect things to change in the future regarding classification.


Completely agree with everything you have said here. Wedinos will tell you what's in it, great, but how much is in it is anyone's guess completely. I've seen loads of people on here say 'x lab is amazing, using their xx at the minute' then see someone say the complete opposite yet using the exact same batch.

I havnt and won't send anything to Wedinos, ill just crack on and take the risk that we take when using ugl (I only use pharma test/sust anyway).


----------



## jayDP

Just printed off the forms, I want to send 3 homebrew steroids in test cyp, deca an anavar caps

Am I best just sending in he raw powers or fully made product

my anavar are like 800mg creatine an 50mg anavar in each so better just to said the raw in?


----------



## Thunder99

aqualung said:


> *the logic i use is called using my brain - does wendinos tell you the amount of active compound=no , so do you know how much active compound is in it=no
> 
> *the logic i use is called using my brain - does wendinos tell you the amount of active compound=no , so do you know how much active compound is in it=no
> 
> *the logic i use is called using my brain - does wendinos tell you the amount of active compound=no , so do you know how much active compound is in it=no
> 
> .


So you ask how much winstrol they contain then explain to me that they dont test for the amount of a drug.........

Sorry what logic is that again?

begins with Re


----------



## Galaxy

Thunder99 said:


> So you ask how much winstrol they contain then explain to me that they dont test for the amount of a drug.........
> 
> Sorry what logic is that again?
> 
> begins with Re


What logic? Common sense tbh. The test says that they contain winny but unless you know the dose exactly it imo means f*ck all really


----------



## Thunder99

Galaxy said:


> What logic? Common sense tbh. The test says that they contain winny but unless you know the dose exactly it imo means f*ck all really


so why ask if you already know they dont test for amounts?

why?

serratusly?


----------



## Galaxy

Thunder99 said:


> so why ask if you already know they dont test for amounts?
> 
> why?
> 
> *serratusly?*


EH?

He was just making a point............move on!!


----------



## Thunder99

Galaxy said:


> EH?
> 
> He was just making a point............move on!!


Oh well im glad he cleared that up for us all.

like we werent already aware.


----------



## 39005

Its called sarcasm ,after ive been trying to make the same point for 50 pages, so why exactly did you say ' its fookin bang on' ?

, was that sarcasm or stupidity?

* please say it was sarcasm


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

HDU said:


> Anyone send SD Matrix in yet?


I've just sent some off today - ref W001253

But forgot to fill in the "effects" part. Will they still test it or shall I send again?


----------



## gaz_0001

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I've just sent some off today - ref W001253
> 
> But forgot to fill in the "effects" part. Will they still test it or shall I send again?


It clearly says to fill the effects part in.

Just fill everything in. Its simple. Put effects and expected effects. Just put a tick anywhere,


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

gaz_0001 said:


> It clearly says to fill the effects part in.
> 
> Just fill everything in. Its simple. Put effects and expected effects. Just put a tick anywhere,


Might be alright - we'll see:

"The effects section is used to record effects experienced, following use of the sample only. If the sample has not yet been used do not complete this section."


----------



## white

guys can you correct me if I am right, this site can only detect the presence not the potency.

for me it is no use if they cannot tell the if it uderdosed


----------



## MRSTRONG

white said:


> guys can you correct me if I am right, this site can only detect the presence not the potency.
> 
> for me it is no use if they cannot tell the if it uderdosed


correct it only tests for compound/s not the mg of them .


----------



## white

if they can tell that there is only something inside it is usless


----------



## gaz_0001

white said:


> if they can tell that there is only something inside it is usless


No exactly.

Its forcing the labs to actually put the correct ingredient into the products. (In the cases of some labs......actually put a compound in there ***cough** BD)

Dont forget quality control....whos gonna buy Tren Ace, when its got Bold U in there.... completely ruins ones PCT

I think its a positive thing.


----------



## Akita

Some of these results puzzle me a bit...

In this one (from last week) BD's Dbol actually contained Var, Oxy and Primo... and no dbol! :confused1:

Sample W001857

Click to Enlarge

Date Received: 10/06/2014

Postcode: TA8

Purchase Intent: Dianabol

Package Label: Dianabol British Dragon

Sample Colour: Pink

Sample Form: Tablet

Consumption Method: Oral

Self-Reported Expected Effects: Increased Energy, Increased Stamina, Increased Strength

Self-Reported Unexpected Effects:

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Oxandrolone, Oxymetholone, Metenolone


----------



## Suprakill4

Akita said:


> Some of these results puzzle me a bit...
> 
> In this one (from last week) BD's Dbol actually contained Var, Oxy and Primo... and no dbol! :confused1:
> 
> Sample W001857
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> Date Received: 10/06/2014
> 
> Postcode: TA8
> 
> Purchase Intent: Dianabol
> 
> Package Label: Dianabol British Dragon
> 
> Sample Colour: Pink
> 
> Sample Form: Tablet
> 
> Consumption Method: Oral
> 
> Self-Reported Expected Effects: Increased Energy, Increased Stamina, Increased Strength
> 
> Self-Reported Unexpected Effects:
> 
> Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Oxandrolone, Oxymetholone, Metenolone


Surely that is a load of bollox? Thought primo was injectable too?


----------



## Bensif

Suprakill4 said:


> Surely that is a load of bollox? Thought primo was injectable too?


No it comes in oral form too. I wish I received tabs containing primo by mistake haha, quids in!


----------



## Akita

Suprakill4 said:


> Surely that is a load of bollox? Thought primo was injectable too?


It makes no sense! DBOL is a cheap raw. Hell of a lot cheaper than var and especially primo. My guess is its mostly Oxy with trace amounts of the other two from not cleaning pill presses???

Do BD even make oral primo?


----------



## Smokey13

Akita said:


> It makes no sense! DBOL is a cheap raw. Hell of a lot cheaper than var and especially primo. My guess is its mostly Oxy with trace amounts of the other two from not cleaning pill presses???
> 
> Do BD even make oral primo?


If it was only trace amounts I believe the other compounds would show under the (minor) sample analysis marker rather than the major.


----------



## gaz_0001

Akita said:


> It makes no sense! DBOL is a cheap raw. Hell of a lot cheaper than var and especially primo. My guess is its mostly Oxy with trace amounts of the other two from not cleaning pill presses???
> 
> Do BD even make oral primo?


I dont think its intentional. Maybe they have some raws there, and at the end of the day, the just sweep up the bathroom floor, and throw it all into the last mix


----------



## TLWFAP

Smokey13 said:


> From what I've seen it needs to be from a UK postcode* with a stamp mark to match the location*.


No. You are wrong about verification using stamp marks. On the form; all you need is a postal code for Wales.


----------



## T100

TLWFAP said:


> No. You are wrong about verification using stamp marks. On the form; all you need is a postal code for Wales.


So you can't send anything from another uk postcode only Wales ?


----------



## TLWFAP

tom1981 said:


> So you can't send anything from another uk postcode only Wales ?


Not sure. But all we did was Google 'Wales postcode' and just filled out the form. A month later we checked Wedinos & found what we were looking for.

Why waste time? You only need your reference code to know if it's your submission.


----------



## Smokey13

In which case it would seem you are lucky as they're numerous submissions on wedinos that are not shown because of a postmark conflict.


----------



## TLWFAP

Smokey13 said:


> In which case it would seem you are lucky as they're numerous submissions on wedinos that are not shown because of a postmark conflict.


Lol. No mechanism is in place for checking validity of postal codes, and sender location. I can only assume people are doing stupid **** like sending through a signed document, so they can track - however they give the original post office location away, or perhaps even using a postcode they found on the first link on Google. Wedinos also refuses to test samples with incomplete forms; which questions the intelligence of the people sending in items.

If in doubt, send a sample of something random in, and see if it works.


----------



## kingblog

Wedinos no longer testing for peds. Also mentions passing on the data for statistical reasons. Cough. Nice work guys!


----------



## kreig

We all knew it was coming, or at least those of us with any sense did.


----------



## Spidu

Hi,

I'm quite new when it comes to roids and got my hand on the below pink pills from one of my contacts.

Does anyone have a comment/experience about these pills?

They are supposed to be Pharmacom Labs Dianabolos 10mg. I'm thinking if I should start my cycle with these and would like to know if the gear is valid?



Thanks!


----------



## TELBOR

Spidu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a comment/experience about these pills? They are supposed to be Pharmacom Labs Dianabolos 10mg. I'm thinking if I should start my cycle with these and would like to know if the gear is valid?
> 
> View attachment 155994
> View attachment 155994
> View attachment 155994
> View attachment 155994
> View attachment 155994
> View attachment 155995


Just take them, if you start getting back pumps, shin pumps after walking and gain weight they are fine


----------



## Fuark

R0BLET said:


> Just take them, if you start getting back pumps, shin pumps after walking and gain weight they are fine


Lol..

& if he dies, they no good?

Don't be an ar$e, if you dont know what they are, and you don't trust your source, bin them, then bin your source and find someone you can trust.


----------



## TELBOR

Fuark said:


> Lol..
> 
> & if he dies, they no good?
> 
> Don't be an ar$e, if you dont know what they are, and you don't trust your source, bin them, then bin your source and find someone you can trust.


If he dies we'll never know :lol:


----------



## Spidu

My sources are & have been quite Limited, and this was what I got my hands on.. I didn't find that much reviews nor comments about this product after spending time with google, so thought to hit a question to see if any one has heard of these or have any comments. Thanks.


----------



## TELBOR

Spidu said:


> My sources are & have been quite Limited, and this was what I got my hands on.. I didn't find that much reviews nor comments about this product after spending time with google, so thought to hit a question to see if any one has heard of these or have any comments. Thanks.


Dbol I'd try and get the better known stuff, like blue hearts. If your source is decent he should be able to get some legit ones :beer:


----------



## Legion-Muscle

Let's be truthful guys surely if someone Is loading a Barrel going from one vial to the other that's cross-contamination.... although it would explain why I grew so much on tri-sus 250 PC if it's got tren E in it ................. :innocent:


----------



## raj-m

Wedinos have now stopped testing gear. Gutted


----------



## Spidu

Pharmacoms dbols didnt work. Could have been fake also, cant know.

Has anyone heard of diamond pharma sustanon, legit?

Thanks


----------

